# Just for Fun...



## littlecope

*The Beginning... *

So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table. 
When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit. 
Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!" 
At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?" 
And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
And off to the scroll saw
There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


Hey Mike
fun stuff ! there is always another way to do something! neat way to make a box joint. will have a hand cut look.
I need to try it this way myself. Thanks for the blog. Enjoyed reading it.
Regards
DAN


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


how ever it turns out ,
i'm sure it will take , 
10 steps to get there !

this box with no bottom ,
is like my pockets ,
they don't hold a thing !

great post mike .
i'm glad to see 
that you are having fun !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


Looking good from here. Wonder what will happen to it ??

Sounds like you've done what I need to do to the garage/shop. One box a day, except today I was out of town and tomorrow I have to go to the Tree Farm to get the tractor to get it fixed. Sunday I'll bring it home, Monday I'll take it in…....... Wed, maybe a box ;-))


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


A great recycling project.

*Have you ever used the depth stop adjustment screw on your drill press?*
Depth-stops control the depth to which the quill descends and limit the depth of the hole. Depth-stops are good for repetitive boring and dowel holes. The more precise your depth-stops, the more accurate your boring operations.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


So that's how that's done.
Cool read.


----------



## MsDebbieP

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


I think this is awesome. And I love how you honoured all the pieces.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


Great read Mike, great fun to watch you make something out of the ten commandments!


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


good work


----------



## mtkate

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


This was a very enjoyable read.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


I wanted to thank everybody for their kind words and comments sooner, but I had an unexpected adventure. More about that later…
*Dan:* These *are* hand cut, aren't they? Sorta…? If you're going to try it, the best advice I could give you is to *stay focused*. Staying on the waste side of lines isn't that hard, but the hole drilling for maneuvering is so mundane and routine… Well, suffice to say, it's very easy to put in an unwanted hole!
When you're laying these out, you have complete flexibility on number of fingers and size. It is imperative, of course, that two sides that are butting up against one another are accurately marked. You could have a different number of fingers in every corner, going in any direction as far as mating, but that gets confusing! I usually use the same numbers simply because it looks "smarter"...
*Patron:* Hey, I still don't know whether this is right side up, or upside down! It will work perfect for me so far too, my money will go right through it! Fools and my money are soon partners…
*Topomax Survivor:* That closet has been daunting and taunting me for the last 4-5 years! But the "old" folks knew what they were about when they gave us such pearls of wisdom as "That job takes longest which is never begun." Once I actually *started*, it really didn't take very long!
*Dick & Barb Cain:* I do indeed use the depth stop! Dad showed me how to use that on his drill press when I was a wee little one! The trouble is, my drill press depth stop has two regular nuts, so I need two adjustable wrenches each time I want to make an adjustment… Too much of a pain in the neck! So I adjusted it to full extension, use the weight of the sledge hammer to "bottom it out", and then just adjust the table accordingly. Your way (which is the way I did it for most of my life) it also seemed like I had to readjust for each new use, while this way it's always "ready to use".
*Craftsman on the Lake:* As tongue in cheek as this is, and it most definitely is, it's exactly how I've made all the boxes! There is very little measuring involved and if there is some sort of "detail" on the scrap, I try to incorporate it. For instance, taking the trash out at work one day, I came upon an entire brand-new 48" stair! It still had the UPC code stapled to the end! Apparently a carpenter was putting new treads on a flight of stairs, and discarded the one I found because it had a large knot right in the middle. He probably rightly feared that the knot would fall out, with a resulting 2" hole right in the middle, which certainly wouldn't do! Anyway, I brought it home, and when I got around to it, I made this:
Big Wood, Big Box! But the point is that you can see on the top of this box what would have been the front of the stair…If it's there, I try to use it!
*MsDebbieP & jockmike2:* I'm trying here to appease my reverence for the Lord, with my reverence for Wood, which are not entirely unlike…
*a1Jim:* As always, thank you my Friend!!
*mtkate:* I'm glad that you enjoyed it! If I've imparted even a portion of the enjoyment I get from doing this into my words…Well…that's good!
*To all: In re: Unexpected Adventures.* 
Boy, I'll tell you, lightning can strike anytime, anywhere! Yesterday, at work, we were low on Turkey, so I roasted a Turkey Breast, just another ho-hum part of the life of a cook. When it was done, and cooling on the counter, it smelled so good I just had to have a taste…Took a bite, which promptly got lodged in my esophagus. I could breathe and speak, though with difficulty, but couldn't swallow! Ended up at the Emergency Room where, for once, they took me right in. I guess they don't like people drooling and hacking and gacking on their floor. They ultimately had to put me under (first time ever for me) and do endoscopic removal of the offending bite of food. Took two tries. 
I'm fine, though my throat is sore, taking it very easy today…Go figure, huh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


Glad you made it thrugh the emergency episode ok!! Worst thing that ever happened to my esophagus was a bee sting about half way down :-(( I had trouble swallowing for a couple weeks!!


----------



## dragonfly

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


me too. my dad has been giving me his tools and fishing gear for the past year and a half he still doesn' want to let go of them he started with his collection of nuts and bolts yikes they still sit in the entry hall and need sorting. several glass jars in a plastic container. the tools are apreciated though need care. emery papper and steel wool. i plan to start with building shelfs. or dread pay for ikea.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


mike ,
you got to read the fine print !

some where in there,
( #8746 , or maybe #47,824 )
it say's ,
" thou shall not gobble thy turkey ".

glad you were forgiven !


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *The Beginning... *
> 
> So I've lived in the same two bedroom apartment for ten years now. The second bedroom is my workshop and has a closet that's been my catch-all for anything that I don't immediately know what to do with. Needless to say, it's gotten to be a pretty scary place! A couple of weeks ago, I finally set myself a goal: to take out and sort one box a day until I could see the walls of the closet again…
> As is usual with such things, the longest journey begins with the first step, and once I began I found myself sorting 3-5 boxes a day and the job was finished in a week or so. I found trash and treasure, meaningful and meaningless things. And this[IMG alt="My Grandparent's "Big 10" Sign"]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3865449913_daaff6f529_o.jpg[/IMG]
> It came from my Grandparent's house but holds no real sentimental worth, no fond memories. It's a mass produced item, no real value. I hold the "Big 10" in my heart, and live by them daily, but don't care for a daily reminder on my wall…What do I do with such a thing?
> Well, upon turning it around, I discovered why I hadn't tossed this old thing in the first place
> Yes, it's "only" Pine, but it looks like it came from a venerable old tree! 5/8'" thick, about 12" wide. As I couldn't bring myself to throw away the Ten Commandments, and NEVER throw away any wood, Friday afternoon I decided to separate Church from Wood. I saved the Brass Plaque, which was of surprising quality, but now can be slid easily into an old book or something, and the Wood is now mine to have some fun with! Started out by giving it some rough sanding
> The next step was to plug the holes left from the nails. Set the depth stop of the drill press in my usual fashion, by hanging my 3 lb. Estwing off of one of the handles of the press to hold it in the down position, and raising the table.
> When I want to really fine tune, I raise or lower the drill bit in the chuck a bit.
> Glued some dowel into the resulting holes and filed and sanded flush.
> A decision had to be made at some point about what exactly I was planning on making here, so I asked myself "What does Mike make besides boxes?". The answer, of course, was "MORE BOXES!!"
> At first I was thinking of squaring up the piece, but that's easier said than done, with the curves on this piece. Ahh, the curves…they intrigued me and since this is "just for fun" and I don't really know what I'm doing anyway, I thought "Why not leave them and see what happens?"
> And so, not having any clue, I pressed forward and cut this piece in half
> Upon measuring, I noticed that the crests of the curves were equidistant, 5 1/2" apart. Looks like this one's going to be square…
> After cutting the pieces as near as I could to the center of the crests, and all 5 1/2" long, I brought them to the "Marking Board". Marked the depths of the cuts by using the pieces themselves
> There's still the detail on the other side, and I can't extend finger joints into that region. Let's see…I'd like 3/8" fingers for this project, but the wood I have to work with isn't divisible by 3/8". But 4 1/2" is. I'll just tilt the ruler! Nobody's watching!
> After that, I'm on familiar ground again. Drill some "maneuvering" holes
> And off to the scroll saw
> There's probably a bunch of people now who are saying "What a Nit-Wit!! Has he never heard of a box joint cutting jig?!" and they'd be right about the nitwit part! But I don't own a stacked dado head cutter and it only took 6-7 minutes per side, and this is JUST FOR FUN! It does take a few minutes to mate each joint, filing one side and then the other until they mesh snug, but not too snug
> And so, to make a long story even longer, after 4 hrs or so total,I went from the unwanted sign to this
> I've begun to call it the "Poor Man's Box".
> In the next installment I hope to finish whatever it is I think I'm doing…


Hi Mike,
You should be able to use the depth adjustment without wrenches. Most a lot of machines just have

a knurled nuts, just hand tightening the jam nuts should be ample enough.


----------



## littlecope

*Of Tops and Bottoms*

So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


meticulous fun !

well thought out ,
( or discovered ) ?

eating the cupcakes before 
using the cardboard for a template ,
is an inspiration to us all !

and those calipers ,

pure gravy !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


Thanks, David! Always trying to sharpen my skills, such as they are…
Hey, awful nice thing you did for A1Jim!! Of course I don't know the man personally, but he seems like a heckuva good guy!! And you probably don't want to hear it, but so are you!!! Your Friend, MC


----------



## hardwoodflooring

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


I like the wood calipers. Nice job.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


Here Here 
Mike I second the David good guy motion, All in favor????

Hey Mike good job


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


*Aye!!!*
Thanks very much, Jim!! But there's more besides! Yours wasn't the only "Mystery Package" delivered this week. I suppose I should blog the story…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


i'm apposed !

according to his ex wives ,
he's a bum !

all he wants to do is work !
and talk about the brotherhood of man !


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


all sounds good to me. Jim and David are pretty cool. I'm enjoying you having fun too Mike. I like your "green" box.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


Can't wait for the next installment.
I also agree that you are all great blokes.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


"Can't wait for the next installment." 
That's funny!! I try never to miss a word YOU write, Larry, though I can't remember commenting on it…It seems like there's always a slew of comments on yours and little left to be said… So I'll tell you right now, in the hopes that you read this, your work is excellent, very imaginative and creative stuff!!
Great Good Luck with your new Business Venture!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Tops and Bottoms*
> 
> So when we last left the shop, we had four sides to this "Poor Man's Box", but no top or bottom
> It's not much of a box without a top or bottom, ha ha ha! I guess I'll have to try to add some!
> The whole reorganization thing is giving forth first fruits, in that I was easily able to lay my hands on some scrap Mahogany strips that I might be able to use…
> Now I just need some slots or channels (whatever those things are called) to fit them into. It's Table Saw time…
> Maybe it was all the cartoons and movies I saw as a kid, where the Hero (or Heroine) was tied to the log, heading towards the blade at the saw mill, or maybe it's the horror stories that I've read on these very pages, but I have a real aversion to pushing stock into a rotating blade. When possible, such as in this case, I prefer to stand astride the machine and use it more like a rotor table, drawing the piece by the blade, rather than standing in the line of fire and pushing the small piece over the blade…
> In any event, I have the blade raised about a 1/4" or so and after one pass, I "kick" the fence over a little and take a second pass
> After cutting the four sides in this fashion, I've checked with the strips and the slot is still a little too small, but that's fine. Everything is fine!
> I'm still not certain if I just cut the slot for the bottom or the top, but I cut the "other" end next with a slightly different set-up but similar results.
> Ordinarily, I cut these slots first on the "whole" board before any of the fingers are cut or the board is sized, but it wasn't possible to do wrap-around grain here, and first or last, this is all JUST IN FUN!
> I then measure with my handy-dandy homemade calipers
> If I've done everything right, which is extremely unlikely, the inside of the slot should be just as square as the outside of the box and I next make a template for marking the strips.
> Mmmm, Cupcakes! Oops, sorry…
> I use the template to mark the Top Panel (or is it the bottom?)
> Then cut and fit the pieces, very much like Coopers attached bottoms to pails and barrels, tapering the ends and sort of "pillowing" them into place…
> The Wood Gods that be must be smiling upon my work (though more likely they're laughing at me!), but astonishingly, it fits!
> I'll repeat this process for the bottom (or top?)
> I had kind of hoped to wrap this up, but only had a couple hours for fun yesterday and that's as far as I got. Phones ring, and life beckons, so I'll have to return to this another day…but it's all good, the fun gets to continue!


Friday September 4th ,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY , MIKE !

have a cupcake on me .


----------



## littlecope

*Hey, there's a box here!*

These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Hey Mike 
really enjoying your blog good work


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


just what i needed ,
was getting tired ,
and was going to lay down .
this box is gorgeous , mike !
it's fun to watch you build it

i'm making a new one too .


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Thanks, Guys. What started out as kind of a gag, I'm actually growing rather fond of…
They don't usually go this easy, but this one made itself. I just turned the machines on and off at the appropriate times…


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Mike,
Very cool! I love the way the lid sits on the box.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Pretty neat Mike. I like your blogs and the box that resulted. From nothing, something nice. Peace. mike


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Thank You, Kris and Mike. I love it, I really do. There have been people who have suggested, "Gee, you should do that for a living!", but the passion for it would be lost, it would become a "daily grind". Not that I'm an "artist" by any stretch, but when in the shop I'm free to take a vision from my mind and transform it into something that can be held in the hands; to be able to control some very small portion of destiny, if you will.
What could be more fun than that?
Now, it's boxes, and there's considerable satisfaction in them. They're both pretty and useful. What the future holds is anybody's guess, but I look forward to new visions and challenges with breathless anticipation and determination.
I'm sorry if I get carried away with the flowery utterances, but it's only because I speak from the heart…
I love it, I really do…


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


It's coming along very nice.

Thank you for acknowledging my suggestion.

I think if you put a washer between the two jam nuts, thats all you need.

It should work fine tightening them finger tight.

A nylon washer may work better yet.


----------



## maryetta

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


I like, Mike. I do have some questions, though. 
Do you glue the box before drilling the pegs or does using pegs mean you don't need to glue?
Does the curve of the top mean you don't need to create a lip or hinge or other way for the lid to stay in place?
Do you think this type of lid would work well for a rectangular box, say 12" X 7.5?

I love 'recycling', reusing earth's resources. I guess most wood workers are appreciative of what nature offers us.

I've had fun with your project too.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Hey, there's a box here!*
> 
> These so called quick, knock off little jobs always seem to end up taking longer than expected! But Life and responsibilities call and can't be ignored…and it's all good, because the FUN is prolonged!!
> When we left this last, I had just marked the strips of Mahogany for the bottom panel.
> One night this week I took an hour and went ahead and cut them out and fitted them in the same manner as the top.
> I also marked and cut the top corners (sorry about the blurriness but this is a flashback sequence from the other night LOL)
> I spent a little time matching up the contours and they'll need a little more work, but it's time to make this baby! I delineated the top last night, both with and without using a quarter, with equal success. The curve was just-right to rest the fingers of my pencil hand against.
> As you can see, the whole "curve" following idea is being continued in the part, top from bottom. I then took it apart once more, for the last time, and cut the sides of the box with the thinnest scroll saw blade I have. Then reassembled the top, clamped it up, and drilled holes for the dowel pins.
> Of course to do that, I had to set my "depth stop" again.
> As an aside to Dick & Barb Cain, who asked about this method, I was thinking of you guys this week and took some snapshots to let you know where I'm coming from. My Dad's Drill Press
> which he purchased in 1966, and is the one he taught me how to use, has exactly the arrangement you described
> Knurled knobs, even a floating washer in between. The one I have, that my Dad bought me for Christmas in 1993
> looks like a toy in comparison. My Dad was miffed about it because he spent considerably more $$$ and got considerably less machine. Granted it was "60's money compared to "90's, but still…
> In any event, here's the arrangement on the "new & improved" model
> So I seldom use it, needing two wrenches, and three hands to adjust it isn't worth the time…
> Anyway, holes drilled, pegs tapped in, I trim the excess
> and after cleaning the corners, a box is born!!
> There is still quite a bit more fun to be had finishing this project, and incorporating another great idea that my Dad had (which will be revealed later), but it's customary for me to take this moment to erase any "witness" marks and to date and initial this latest member of the "family".


Maryetta, first of all, Welcome to LJ's!!
To answer your first question, about glue, no I have not used any, up to this point. The very next step will require a smidgen though. These box joints are very fitted and the pins are tapped into place with a mallet. As I said elsewhere, I wouldn't want to be the one to have to take them apart! I suppose the pins could be drilled out, but you'd end up with enlarged holes, and could have some "spinning" of the pins…
The second question, about a lip or hinge, is the very next step after that! You're getting ahead of me! LOL!
The idea I have is to make an insert so the lid stays positively square to the box. As far as this working with a larger box, I see no reason why it wouldn't. On a larger box, I would use hinges, though. So long as the hinge pivot points are "in line" with one another, I can't see where the box having a straight or curved or wavy meeting between top and bottom would make much of a difference…
Hope this helps and I'm glad you're enjoying along with me! 
Mr. & Mrs. C: That's a great idea! I'm going to have to rummage through the "Parts Department" and see what I have. Thanks!


----------



## littlecope

*Winding down to the finish...*

When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
I install these by simply measuring to length
and cutting
This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
Then I scribble where I want to cut
And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


jesus mike ,
you are crazier than i am !

i sure am having fun too ,
learning how to do this .

quite the possess,
and we couldn't have done it without you !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


So David, at what point did you figure that out? Was it the sharpened popsicle sticks or the one line cribbage board I was drilling? 
The whole process is actually just a series of small steps, that only take minutes. Total work time for this, so far, is probably under ten hours, twelve if you want to count the picture taking…
But tonight, per my Dad's suggestion, I spent the craziest and most fun-filled half hour of all!! Heehee…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


you watched t.v.?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


T.V.? Nah, There hasn't been anything funny on TV in 20 years.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


you cleaned your shop ?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


You're kidding, right?
No…since the "stripes" of the old stain are still so prominent, but don't extend into the newly cut areas, my Dad had suggested painting them Black…Shiny Black, around the whole top. Found a small can of gloss black in their basement and already had an artist's brush, so I went ahead and did it. 
The fun was that I don't see that well anymore! And I'm not much of a painter! Glad I don't have to do that everyday…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


i was wondering about that in the first blog .
i thought maybe stain , but paint is better , not so "sucky into wood " like stain .

tell your dad he's still got it !

maybe you need some of those things called glasses ,
wal-mart has reading glasses in a 3 pack for about $(?) .
i got them everywhere .


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


Looks cool well done.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


Yeah, well, I'm all about those cheap glasses, have the strongest ones they sell. But for this kind of really close up work it's still…challenging. I'll have to look for an eyepiece next! Yet another useful thing I won't be able to find in the shop! I'll need glasses to SEE where I left the eyepiece!
Thank you, Jim! You and David are as sure as the sun to come around and brighten each day!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


get one of those lamp/magnifier glass things you clamp on the table ,
like the jewelers use .
they sell them at wal-mart too !


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


Looks cool Mike. Very cool..


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


And Thank You, Michael!! I don't have any special skills (unless semi-blindness counts!) but I try…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Winding down to the finish...*
> 
> When we left this last, the box proper was all but done.
> It's time for the mundane, but important, little details. I'm sure the observant amongst you have noticed all the "bust outs" from when I used the table saw to mill slots for the top and bottom panels. You were probably [email protected] me! The next step addresses them.
> I have a plethora of small, cut-out, leftover fingers
> and begin by splitting them into approximate size with my little mini-froe; an old knife style paint chipper.
> Then it's a simple matter of sanding them, in much the same way as we used to create points on popsicle sticks when we were kids, until they fit.
> Before you start ROTFL, consider this: this is exactly how it was done for centuries, before the invention of the router, or indeed electricity. The old-timers with their plow planes didn't worry about "running out" the ends, because this was a planned step in the process anyway. This can be seen frequently in older house windows. Older window frames that rattle sometimes are caused by these tiny chinking blocks having fallen out, through the slamming of the window or simple shrinkage.
> In any event, I apply the smallest dab of glue on these to increase my odds of them staying in place! After I've done a couple sides
> I saw and file them flush, and go on to finish the last two sides…
> Which leads to the last strictly building part of all this fun I've been having! I want to make some inserts to insure that the lid sits positively on the box, without sliding off. I don't have anything thin and wide enough, other than ply, so I'm going to mill a lower riser and top it off. I still have a few scraps left of a nice thick slab of pine given to me by my Brother, and I'll begin by drilling a mess of shallow holes along the cut line.
> The reason for this becomes apparent after it's sawn
> This will give a scalloped effect to the topmost one.
> I install these by simply measuring to length
> and cutting
> This is not fine joinery!!! But I do want them to interlock and the technique is the same. I first mark the depths, using the pieces themselves
> Then I scribble where I want to cut
> And Voila! Interlocking Inserts!
> This was the bottom riser set and I repeat the process with the "fancy" scalloped edged ones that I had prepared until, Presto!!
> A little bit of clean up and final sanding and this is ready for the "finishing department", which is located on the floor behind me…


maybe ,
but you got ,
a feel ,
for the ,
real deal !

burma shave .


----------



## littlecope

*Strong to the finish*

There hasn't been a lot to report on this lately. We're talking finishing here and it's pretty droll stuff.
If you recall we left off here
Now my Dad had a great suggestion regarding the prominent "stripes" on the lid, which are, of course, merely leftover stain in the hollows of the contour. He said, "You ought to paint them. Paint them black. Shiny black.." 
And so I did
I actually painted them again the following morning after this. The first coat just didn't have the "gleam" I was looking for. After that dried, I began applying clear gloss polyurethane.
I'm sure there's probably about the same number of ways of doing this, as there are people inclined to do it, but I've had pretty good luck with spray-on for small applications like this. This part of the story is a little bass ackwards but, if you'll bear with me, all will become clear…
I began by making an aluminum foil pan and placed the box in the middle on the floor.[IMG alt=""Poor Man's" Box ready to be polyed"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/3907724557_1935f6f5c8_o.jpg[/IMG]
Beginning with the bottom side, I spray a light coat from one direction, then the opposite direction, then alternate the two side directions and then between those four…In other words, from the north, then the south, east, and west, and then from SE, NW, NE, and finally from the SW. This, as I say, is a light coat, a kind of soaking-in type of thing. I set the kitchen timer for 20 minutes and when it goes off I repeat the same light coat again…20 timed minutes after that, I do it one last time, only a heavier application. No sanding involved between coats. I checked it one last time before going to bed that night and was satisfied…
Now for the backwards part. The original idea for the paint pan came from actual pans, restaurant sheet pans to be exact. I used to have 4-5 of them but somehow they didn't make the move with me 11 years ago. When I apply this it stinks up the apartment for days, so I resolved to ask at work, to see whether they'd let me take one of their older beat-up ones home. They did and I did, and I finally got back to my original procedure!
Yeah, Baby!! Cooking with gas now!! The advantage here is that I can do it on the porch and then move the whole procedure anywhere. Here I've got it on the gas on gas stove. There's no heating necessary this time of year, but the pilot inside keeps it just warm enough to help with the drying…
When I first used a "Paint Pan" in this fashion, I made a startling discovery. The lip of the pan stops the over spray almost dead in its tracks! I don't know where it goes, probably back in my face, but hardly anywhere else…Maybe this is common knowledge, but it wasn't to me…
Like I said, droll stuff…
Anyway, spent the last few days doing the four sides
I'm slathering it on pretty heavy, as you can see. I did the last side an hour or two ago and should be able to do the top tonight…There's still a little work to be done inside but this will be a project post next time you see it…
If anybody actually read this, Thanks, and I hope you had as much fun as I did, both in the making and the sharing. If anybody has questions, comments, or criticism, fire away! 
As an aside, I'm headed up to our State Capitol Concord for a few days. There's a rumor that there is a craft shop up there that is selling small wooden boxes for $450 a pop! This I gotta see!!!


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *Strong to the finish*
> 
> There hasn't been a lot to report on this lately. We're talking finishing here and it's pretty droll stuff.
> If you recall we left off here
> Now my Dad had a great suggestion regarding the prominent "stripes" on the lid, which are, of course, merely leftover stain in the hollows of the contour. He said, "You ought to paint them. Paint them black. Shiny black.."
> And so I did
> I actually painted them again the following morning after this. The first coat just didn't have the "gleam" I was looking for. After that dried, I began applying clear gloss polyurethane.
> I'm sure there's probably about the same number of ways of doing this, as there are people inclined to do it, but I've had pretty good luck with spray-on for small applications like this. This part of the story is a little bass ackwards but, if you'll bear with me, all will become clear…
> I began by making an aluminum foil pan and placed the box in the middle on the floor.[IMG alt=""Poor Man's" Box ready to be polyed"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/3907724557_1935f6f5c8_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Beginning with the bottom side, I spray a light coat from one direction, then the opposite direction, then alternate the two side directions and then between those four…In other words, from the north, then the south, east, and west, and then from SE, NW, NE, and finally from the SW. This, as I say, is a light coat, a kind of soaking-in type of thing. I set the kitchen timer for 20 minutes and when it goes off I repeat the same light coat again…20 timed minutes after that, I do it one last time, only a heavier application. No sanding involved between coats. I checked it one last time before going to bed that night and was satisfied…
> Now for the backwards part. The original idea for the paint pan came from actual pans, restaurant sheet pans to be exact. I used to have 4-5 of them but somehow they didn't make the move with me 11 years ago. When I apply this it stinks up the apartment for days, so I resolved to ask at work, to see whether they'd let me take one of their older beat-up ones home. They did and I did, and I finally got back to my original procedure!
> Yeah, Baby!! Cooking with gas now!! The advantage here is that I can do it on the porch and then move the whole procedure anywhere. Here I've got it on the gas on gas stove. There's no heating necessary this time of year, but the pilot inside keeps it just warm enough to help with the drying…
> When I first used a "Paint Pan" in this fashion, I made a startling discovery. The lip of the pan stops the over spray almost dead in its tracks! I don't know where it goes, probably back in my face, but hardly anywhere else…Maybe this is common knowledge, but it wasn't to me…
> Like I said, droll stuff…
> Anyway, spent the last few days doing the four sides
> I'm slathering it on pretty heavy, as you can see. I did the last side an hour or two ago and should be able to do the top tonight…There's still a little work to be done inside but this will be a project post next time you see it…
> If anybody actually read this, Thanks, and I hope you had as much fun as I did, both in the making and the sharing. If anybody has questions, comments, or criticism, fire away!
> As an aside, I'm headed up to our State Capitol Concord for a few days. There's a rumor that there is a craft shop up there that is selling small wooden boxes for $450 a pop! This I gotta see!!!


Nice blog.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Strong to the finish*
> 
> There hasn't been a lot to report on this lately. We're talking finishing here and it's pretty droll stuff.
> If you recall we left off here
> Now my Dad had a great suggestion regarding the prominent "stripes" on the lid, which are, of course, merely leftover stain in the hollows of the contour. He said, "You ought to paint them. Paint them black. Shiny black.."
> And so I did
> I actually painted them again the following morning after this. The first coat just didn't have the "gleam" I was looking for. After that dried, I began applying clear gloss polyurethane.
> I'm sure there's probably about the same number of ways of doing this, as there are people inclined to do it, but I've had pretty good luck with spray-on for small applications like this. This part of the story is a little bass ackwards but, if you'll bear with me, all will become clear…
> I began by making an aluminum foil pan and placed the box in the middle on the floor.[IMG alt=""Poor Man's" Box ready to be polyed"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/3907724557_1935f6f5c8_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Beginning with the bottom side, I spray a light coat from one direction, then the opposite direction, then alternate the two side directions and then between those four…In other words, from the north, then the south, east, and west, and then from SE, NW, NE, and finally from the SW. This, as I say, is a light coat, a kind of soaking-in type of thing. I set the kitchen timer for 20 minutes and when it goes off I repeat the same light coat again…20 timed minutes after that, I do it one last time, only a heavier application. No sanding involved between coats. I checked it one last time before going to bed that night and was satisfied…
> Now for the backwards part. The original idea for the paint pan came from actual pans, restaurant sheet pans to be exact. I used to have 4-5 of them but somehow they didn't make the move with me 11 years ago. When I apply this it stinks up the apartment for days, so I resolved to ask at work, to see whether they'd let me take one of their older beat-up ones home. They did and I did, and I finally got back to my original procedure!
> Yeah, Baby!! Cooking with gas now!! The advantage here is that I can do it on the porch and then move the whole procedure anywhere. Here I've got it on the gas on gas stove. There's no heating necessary this time of year, but the pilot inside keeps it just warm enough to help with the drying…
> When I first used a "Paint Pan" in this fashion, I made a startling discovery. The lip of the pan stops the over spray almost dead in its tracks! I don't know where it goes, probably back in my face, but hardly anywhere else…Maybe this is common knowledge, but it wasn't to me…
> Like I said, droll stuff…
> Anyway, spent the last few days doing the four sides
> I'm slathering it on pretty heavy, as you can see. I did the last side an hour or two ago and should be able to do the top tonight…There's still a little work to be done inside but this will be a project post next time you see it…
> If anybody actually read this, Thanks, and I hope you had as much fun as I did, both in the making and the sharing. If anybody has questions, comments, or criticism, fire away!
> As an aside, I'm headed up to our State Capitol Concord for a few days. There's a rumor that there is a craft shop up there that is selling small wooden boxes for $450 a pop! This I gotta see!!!


Very cool Michael. I hope you make $450.00 off your box, if you do I'll be down with a few boxes and bowls. We can make a killing. LOL,


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Strong to the finish*
> 
> There hasn't been a lot to report on this lately. We're talking finishing here and it's pretty droll stuff.
> If you recall we left off here
> Now my Dad had a great suggestion regarding the prominent "stripes" on the lid, which are, of course, merely leftover stain in the hollows of the contour. He said, "You ought to paint them. Paint them black. Shiny black.."
> And so I did
> I actually painted them again the following morning after this. The first coat just didn't have the "gleam" I was looking for. After that dried, I began applying clear gloss polyurethane.
> I'm sure there's probably about the same number of ways of doing this, as there are people inclined to do it, but I've had pretty good luck with spray-on for small applications like this. This part of the story is a little bass ackwards but, if you'll bear with me, all will become clear…
> I began by making an aluminum foil pan and placed the box in the middle on the floor.[IMG alt=""Poor Man's" Box ready to be polyed"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/3907724557_1935f6f5c8_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Beginning with the bottom side, I spray a light coat from one direction, then the opposite direction, then alternate the two side directions and then between those four…In other words, from the north, then the south, east, and west, and then from SE, NW, NE, and finally from the SW. This, as I say, is a light coat, a kind of soaking-in type of thing. I set the kitchen timer for 20 minutes and when it goes off I repeat the same light coat again…20 timed minutes after that, I do it one last time, only a heavier application. No sanding involved between coats. I checked it one last time before going to bed that night and was satisfied…
> Now for the backwards part. The original idea for the paint pan came from actual pans, restaurant sheet pans to be exact. I used to have 4-5 of them but somehow they didn't make the move with me 11 years ago. When I apply this it stinks up the apartment for days, so I resolved to ask at work, to see whether they'd let me take one of their older beat-up ones home. They did and I did, and I finally got back to my original procedure!
> Yeah, Baby!! Cooking with gas now!! The advantage here is that I can do it on the porch and then move the whole procedure anywhere. Here I've got it on the gas on gas stove. There's no heating necessary this time of year, but the pilot inside keeps it just warm enough to help with the drying…
> When I first used a "Paint Pan" in this fashion, I made a startling discovery. The lip of the pan stops the over spray almost dead in its tracks! I don't know where it goes, probably back in my face, but hardly anywhere else…Maybe this is common knowledge, but it wasn't to me…
> Like I said, droll stuff…
> Anyway, spent the last few days doing the four sides
> I'm slathering it on pretty heavy, as you can see. I did the last side an hour or two ago and should be able to do the top tonight…There's still a little work to be done inside but this will be a project post next time you see it…
> If anybody actually read this, Thanks, and I hope you had as much fun as I did, both in the making and the sharing. If anybody has questions, comments, or criticism, fire away!
> As an aside, I'm headed up to our State Capitol Concord for a few days. There's a rumor that there is a craft shop up there that is selling small wooden boxes for $450 a pop! This I gotta see!!!


Thanks, Karson!
Yeah, can you believe it, Michael? The place is run by the "League of New Hampshire Craftsmen". I'm going to tuck one of mine into my backpack, along with a camera, and see what I will see…I'm thinking they should have solid Gold inlay at those prices, but I'm guessing they're not "flying off the shelf" ;-)


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Strong to the finish*
> 
> There hasn't been a lot to report on this lately. We're talking finishing here and it's pretty droll stuff.
> If you recall we left off here
> Now my Dad had a great suggestion regarding the prominent "stripes" on the lid, which are, of course, merely leftover stain in the hollows of the contour. He said, "You ought to paint them. Paint them black. Shiny black.."
> And so I did
> I actually painted them again the following morning after this. The first coat just didn't have the "gleam" I was looking for. After that dried, I began applying clear gloss polyurethane.
> I'm sure there's probably about the same number of ways of doing this, as there are people inclined to do it, but I've had pretty good luck with spray-on for small applications like this. This part of the story is a little bass ackwards but, if you'll bear with me, all will become clear…
> I began by making an aluminum foil pan and placed the box in the middle on the floor.[IMG alt=""Poor Man's" Box ready to be polyed"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/3907724557_1935f6f5c8_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Beginning with the bottom side, I spray a light coat from one direction, then the opposite direction, then alternate the two side directions and then between those four…In other words, from the north, then the south, east, and west, and then from SE, NW, NE, and finally from the SW. This, as I say, is a light coat, a kind of soaking-in type of thing. I set the kitchen timer for 20 minutes and when it goes off I repeat the same light coat again…20 timed minutes after that, I do it one last time, only a heavier application. No sanding involved between coats. I checked it one last time before going to bed that night and was satisfied…
> Now for the backwards part. The original idea for the paint pan came from actual pans, restaurant sheet pans to be exact. I used to have 4-5 of them but somehow they didn't make the move with me 11 years ago. When I apply this it stinks up the apartment for days, so I resolved to ask at work, to see whether they'd let me take one of their older beat-up ones home. They did and I did, and I finally got back to my original procedure!
> Yeah, Baby!! Cooking with gas now!! The advantage here is that I can do it on the porch and then move the whole procedure anywhere. Here I've got it on the gas on gas stove. There's no heating necessary this time of year, but the pilot inside keeps it just warm enough to help with the drying…
> When I first used a "Paint Pan" in this fashion, I made a startling discovery. The lip of the pan stops the over spray almost dead in its tracks! I don't know where it goes, probably back in my face, but hardly anywhere else…Maybe this is common knowledge, but it wasn't to me…
> Like I said, droll stuff…
> Anyway, spent the last few days doing the four sides
> I'm slathering it on pretty heavy, as you can see. I did the last side an hour or two ago and should be able to do the top tonight…There's still a little work to be done inside but this will be a project post next time you see it…
> If anybody actually read this, Thanks, and I hope you had as much fun as I did, both in the making and the sharing. If anybody has questions, comments, or criticism, fire away!
> As an aside, I'm headed up to our State Capitol Concord for a few days. There's a rumor that there is a craft shop up there that is selling small wooden boxes for $450 a pop! This I gotta see!!!


cool work


----------



## littlecope

*Here We Go Again...*

As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


just for fun ,
i think it looks great ,
and thanks for the teach !

just make your hinges slightly smaller this time ,

unless this is a twin to the other one ?


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


A good Blog Mike with some great photos. I can't help but wonder if you don't like box joint jigs or is it that you just like this process of drilling and sawing. Your boxes always look great so please don't take this as criticism just a question.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


So that's how you do that! Nice blog Mike. I never thought of leaving that litle piece to block the lid & botom dados.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Thanks, David!! Definitely a sibling, but not a twin…
Truth be told Jim, I don't have the $$$'s for the Special blades or dado cutter I would need. I'm not sure that my inverted Circular Saw, that I call a Table Saw, would accept them either… On the plus side, this way takes no machine set-up time, no jig, and the cutting really does take no time at all. On the minus side, I lose that time in the lay-out… I work with what I have, my Friend. The urge to make and create is too strong not to…
Thanks, Bob!! The idea occurred to me about four boxes ago, that if I marked and cut them right, I wouldn't have to worry about plugging the "holes" left from the dadoes. It's still in development, kind of, that's why I need more fun and practice!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Great blog Mike. Love those boxes. 
Your hinges are, well, hinged!
Ellen


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Mike, How do you cut your dados?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Thanks, Ellen!! I shudder when I think of the hinges!! They take nearly as long to make as the box!! But first things first. I cleared the first hurdle and the sides are up. Next comes the panels, which can always bring their own surprises. Fitting them can be a dicey affair sometimes…
After that will be Hinge Time, a quick knob for the front, and the Ever-ominous Finishing… Fun, fun, fun!!!
Bob, I use the table saw to cut a blades-width shallow slot, then kick the fence in and make another pass to widen the slot…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


That's how i do it too


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Mike it's so great to see your work & that they are gifts is that much more special. I wish that my shop was warm but here in Seattle we have had a cold front to the low 20s lately & not used to it so I haven't made much lately. Trying a new spray Magnamax got me into trouble as the fumes were so strong that we had to open all the windows in the house. Momma got real mad & now have to wait for all to be gone for hours to try again. I should just use wipe on poly, Ha.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


nice box, that's a one up, I'd never even considered using a scroll saw for box joints… but I don't own a scroll saw. See Mike, all this time I thought you were hand cutting them. Power tools rule!!!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Nice tute mate… and here I am sweltering in over 100 degree heat.. at least I have the inspirational fridge to cool me down…


----------



## MsDebbieP

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


when I made my willow boxes I used the scrollsaw … great tip re: drilling the holes!!!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Great blog! Thank you


----------



## JimF

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Great blog for teaching/learning. Couldn't be more clear if I had been watching over your shoulder when you did the work. Thanks.


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


*Thank you Mike!*


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Thank You, Everyone!!
Studie: Good to hear from you Scott! Sorry to hear about the weather, but it isn't much better here… I ran into that problem once too (a stinky finishing product), nearly drove me out!! I wish I could remember what kind it was, so I don't make the same mistake and buy it again…
Bob Kollman: Maybe using the scroll saw doesn't qualify for "hand-cut", but they are definitely "hand-fit"!!  The sides are not interchangeable, that's for certain… Yet these boxes would hold water, there's no question in my mind of that, especially after they were soaked and swelled some. Of course, I've never tried that, no reason to, but I have no doubt that they would…
Degoose: 100°?! Man, I could deal with that! We're going to experience a regular heat wave here today, it could reach 40°!! It'll probably be the warmest day until sometime next March… or April… :-(
I spent many years raiding "Inspirational Fridges"!! Quit almost 11 years ago… Inspiration, however, can come in many shapes and forms… and substances… if you know what I mean… ;-) 
MsDebbie: The Scroll Saw is the workhorse of my little shop!! It's my go-to machine, does almost everything that other saws can do and a few things that they can't. Of course, it does these things more slowly, but that's okay, I'm in no hurry!!
Dennis Zongker: Thank you very much, Sir! As I've said before, praise from the praiseworthy is praise indeed!! It's always a pleasure to view your marvelous creations, they're all fantastically crafted and wonderfully beautiful to behold!! Can you tell I like them?! 
Mr. & Mrs. C: How's my favorite young couple doing out there?!  Hey Dick, I rummaged through the "Parts Department" and found a rubber washer to place between the nuts on my Drill Press stop… I'm good to go now, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Mike….you make it look so easy…..and your boxes are definitely A-one!!!........particularly like your use of the canted ruler(or tape in this case).....scourging around in the back of my gray matter….I vaguely recall hearing about that somewhere in times past.

Thanks for the pics and great tutorial…....looks simple enough for even a novice klutz like me to get good results(probably a good reason to get a scroll saw one day).


----------



## RussellInMaryland

littlecope said:


> *Here We Go Again...*
> 
> As I reported on my last project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/24395 my boxes are mostly all going out the door at Christmas time. It's tough to see the little ones go, but it gives me ample opportunity to have some fun making more of them!! I need two right off the bat for what I like to call "Pocket Garages", one for at work, one for at home. With one already made, I started the second one last night…
> For about two hours, give or take, I stared at this piece of poplar, trying to figure which way to lay it out. The small knot troubled me… for the optimum lay-out, it would lie precariously close to the joints…I also encountered a problem that I've seen before. The Glue-up of this Drawer side is canted, not parallel to the sides. I've gone ahead and worked with it that way before, but it gets really "hoopy"! My eyes and mind contrive to try to convince me that my markings are all wrong, because they're not parallel to the grain… very disconcerting…
> After two hours, I ultimately decided to straighten this piece out in relation to the glue line, for sanity's sake, and to move forward and not worry about the knot because, hey, this is Just for Fun, right?! So this morning I began by ripping a new side line with the Scroll Saw
> It's a perfect day for shop work!! Snowstorm outside, toasty warm inside and lest anybody thinks I'm a Scrooge, there's even a little touch of Christmas inside the Shop…
> Anyway, after establishing a straight edge it was off to the Table Saw for some milling action. The Scroll sawn cut was in the waste section of the piece and I began by cutting the actual "bottom of the box" cut. Then I used the first box to gauge the height of the second
> After that, I simply plowed out some dadoes on either side to accept the eventual panels. No "New" news there…
> Then I cut them to length. The overall length was about 24 1/2". I've heard of the Golden ratio but don't know the first thing about it, so out of sheer funk I decided on 7 1/4" X 4 3/4". Times two, for the four sides, which totals 24"...
> Then begins the quiet time, when i plot out and arrange the finger or box joints. First the spacing
> which I do with my usual "tilted ruler" method. I tilt it to any 1/4" markings on the end of the piece, and tilt it one more 1/8" to allow for my parting cut, top from bottom.
> Mark the depth of the fingers, using the pieces themselves, then mark the Dado cutouts (or rather Do Not cutouts!) a new part of the procedure for me…
> And finally I draw the Finger spacings in the appropriate places
> This is just eyeballed. It's only vital that each abutting joint is correctly matched. To that end, after marking waste from want
> I "Leapfrog" the sides to get the two ends in the middle and mark them in the same fashion
> Are you bored yet?! LOL The Fun is just beginning!! Its time to cut the fingers, hopefully on the wood and not on my hands… First a little Drill Press action, to give myself some playing room
> Then its off to the Scroll Saw, cut down one side, clear the "Bottom" of the cut (with the help of the maneuvering hole), back out, and cut the other side.
> This might seem time or labor intensive but takes seconds per cut out. Doing both ends of each side takes about 6-7 minutes. After I do two sides, I take a file and clean out the matching ends and Voila!!
> I continue working around the sides until, well, until I run out of sides!!
> And so, to recapitulate, I went from last night's two hours of plotting, to this afternoon's reality…
> Oops!! The one on the right is turned the wrong way, but it fits the right way and that's what's important!
> Stay tuned for another of my poor attempts at humor and narration in the next episode of "Just for Fun"!!


Mike, I have that same $99 Ryobi toy table saw and a scroll saw but no drill press. Now I know I can make beautiful boxes with my limited equipment too! Thanks for the inspiration. Have you noticed the non-standard plate and slots on the saw? They make creating zero clearance plates and runners for jigs a chore. BTW I like your humor calling the table saw an "inverted Circular Saw".


----------



## littlecope

*A word or two about sanding...*

Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own… 
It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
But that's another day's fun…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


hey mike ,
this is so much fun ,
that i think i'll go and sand my table .

the reason it isn't done yet ,
something new ( that i had not learned well ) ,
the woods that i used for it ,
all changed differently as they sat with a finish on them .
they have developed minor contraction changes ,
this is a problem i don't generally have using the same woods ,
( usually pine or alder ) ,
but with these exotics , after they are cut and sit for a while ,
they expand/contract differently .
it's not allot , but enough to see and feel slightly .
in the future i will let these projects sit for a month or two ,
to get over that , and then do the finish .
so ,
hi-ho , hi-ho ,
it's of to sand i go !
thanks for showing the way ,
and have a great day !


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Hey Mike I guess I'm not alone I don't like sanding either. But once I get going I still don't like it )


----------



## Russel

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I don't mind sanding and actually kinda like it. I don't like my hand cramping up, or my arm getting tired though. Still, sanding is good therapy. But, as you say, it is a discipline.


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I'm with Jim I don't like it but I love the results.


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Mike I'm with you, sanding takes a lot of work but without it all your fine work can't shine as it should. To see imperfections in a finished piece is a heartbreak. Not many will even see them, but you will. Early in my wood working days I would use tung oil, teak oil or profin like a super teak oil. Everything sanded to as fine as #400 and up as the oil would penetrate the wood to a beautiful depth like the wood was an inch deep. Every coat got better, so when do you stop? Now I like wipe on poly as a good coat = many of the oils & after 4 coats can be buffed with automotive {white } compounds for a finish as fine as anything I've seen. Not to glossy but all dust & other imperfections are gone. Im now, with weather permitting using Magnamax Pre cat Lacquer drys in 30 min, sand with 180 then as many coats as you want usually 3 to 4 coats & then buff if you want. #400 or better for between the final coats. I don't think it will have the depth of a fine oil finish but it has it's place in productive work, read FAST! See my sanding table & for cheap you can make one to hook up to a shop vac or DC. Then the shop will be a lot cleaner when you go to finish. 
Try using a random orbit to about #180 to speed things up & get any imperfections out then hand sand with again with#180 with the grain. Depending on if you use stain or not this may be as fine as you go. I will wet sand stain in with #320 to knock down any grains that pop up & finish from there, not sanding the first coat of finish as that may sand into the stain coat. As many more coats of finish as you can do sanding finer & finer will be up to you.
A finished piece is always stunning with a super fine finish.
Sorry for the long wind here but I learn so much from others here that I want to tell my method to all too. I want to start using dyes now instead of oil stains as I see they can really make wood POP in color & grain. Another post altogether.


----------



## longgone

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I add my vote for the don't like sanding list but know that without doing a top notch sanding job my work would only be mediocre. Any shortcut of sanding is the weak link in the chain and will more noticable and amplified when the finish is applied. I use a drum sander, random orbit sander and find that a lot of hand sanding is always necessary, like it or not it is part of the process.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Mike,
I hate sanding, I hate sanding standing, I hate sanding sitting, I hate sanding when I'm happy, I hate sanding when I am sad, sanding never made me glad. I always put my Grinch on when I'm sanding.
Bob


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Mike,
Sanding is something I have to be "in the mood" to do. Usually, I'll just grab a palm sander, put on a mask and sand for 20 minutes… times up,,, had enough. But… when I want a relaxing, quiet activity that puts me in contact with the wood, nothing beats hand sanding!
That box came out great… must be all that "contact with the wood"!!
Ellen


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


i have a heap of projects on the go at the moment and I reckon on about two full days sanding… and I mean two full days… just sanding… pre-assemble and then some more after and during finishing… I just love sanding…NOT>


----------



## asthesawturns

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Thanks for putting this out there, I am working on a dresser for my daughter, and need to spend some time sanding….
before gluing up all the drawers, it will be easier, I guess I don't need to just rush right into assembly.
Thanks Bud.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I'm with you buddy, even on a lathe, when the lathe is doing all the work, I just stand there like a doof. I hate it. It is the mostest drugyest part of any project. It has no redeeming value for me. I'm glad you have found some. Mike in Michigan. PS Great liooking project.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


Not a lotta love for sanding around here…
Except, of course David, but I think he's been secretly trying to get arms like Popeye's for many years… 
You've got that Great Hate going on, Bob K.!! Why not turn it into Anger?! Get Mad at it!! You'll be one of the fastest sanders in the world!! LOL
Thanks, Everybody, for your Time and Comments!!


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I guess I've been doing my sanding backasswards for many moons…..what you say makes sense and you don't spend hours sanding all before assembly…....do it as you go along. I voice the same opinion as all the others…..sanding is not on my most favorite to do list…...however, you can always take a little coffee and Twinkie break whilst sanding…gives you that extra boost to git 'er done!!!


----------



## Thomas12

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


I have come to point where I can not sand at all! I have sanders elbow or something. Every time a pick up a sander my arm aches for several days.


----------



## Recut

littlecope said:


> *A word or two about sanding...*
> 
> Those who read Part #6 will recall that two days ago I left off here…
> I went into the shop yesterday set to begin making the panels for this, the latest small box. But it was one of those days, and we've all had them, where my ambition level was at a low ebb… I didn't have unlimited time to work either, other things to do, you know? But I did see something within my reach, with the time I had, namely, *Sanding*... There, I've gone and said it!! After reading numerous Forum questions and seeing the joyous greetings that every shop-built sanding machine receives, I've come to the conclusion that the sanding part of projects doesn't have many ardent fans!!
> Well, I can't sit here and write of all the glitter and glamor of this particular chore, and I can't talk of others experiences, but I thought I might share some of my own…
> It has seemed to me that my problems with sanding invariably rise from not doing it when I'm supposed to. I did it on this very project already and was about to do it again when I stopped and said to myself "Self, if I'm going to discuss this subject of sanding discipline, I should try to observe some!" When I began the box, I should have sanded the wood before I even used it. I did rough sand one side, the side that would be riding the tables, but neglected the upper side, which was foolish… my marks would have been easier to see, I would have had a clearer picture of the grain of the Wood…but no, I just wanted to get to cutting!! Then again yesterday, I was about to make the panels without yet sanding the sides! Do you get where I'm going with this? I end up with a "completed" project's worth of parts, completed that is, except for the sanding! Then I usually have a complete day's worth of drudgery on my hands!
> I'm writing this for my own benefit as well, I'm one of the worst offenders! It's funny even, because I don't mind Sanding! I just don't like doing it all day… So what I keep on trying to tell myself to do is to sand when it's time to sand, and not put it off until later. As I finish each piece, sand it right then. It breaks up the whole monotony of the chore… Yep, I keep telling myself. Now if I would only listen…
> So that's what I did yesterday for about 2 1/2 hours, brought the sanding up to date. I started by marking the ends of the pieces
> After I get into the spirit of it and see the results, I begin to remember that it's really not that bad!! Why do I always put it off?!
> With the first piece done, it's off to the next… It's actually fun! God Bless you people who have machines to do this, but I'm a hand-sander from way back. At no time do I ever feel as intimately involved with the process as when I'm sanding. I feel it, I smell it, I even wear it!! It's also just about the only time I can work sitting down too! I sit in my shop chair, put the piece over my knee, and work it, until it reaches that silky smoothness we all know and love…
> With the sides all done, and still in "Sanding Mode", I went ahead and sanded the piece I'll be cutting the panels out of…
> Yeah, I know, not very interesting and not very fun, but we all know how important sanding is to the finished quality of a piece…
> I can breath a sigh of relief now! I'll sand again, of course, when the box is constructed, but the "heavy" work is done. I even had a little time left and felt so great about the world that I cut the templates for the panels…
> But that's another day's fun…


When you have unwanted company in the garage, start sanding - they WILL leave. This also works on dishes when you want to be alone in the evening. Gosh I am beginning to sound like I want to be a hermit….


----------



## littlecope

*Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*

It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
(Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


it took me two hours to enjoy this ,(LOL) .
great explanations on the alternate 
sizing methods .

i;m going to go get some popcorn ,
i know the grand finaly is coming up .

i don't want to miss it !


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Make some for me David 
good blog LC


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


My humblest apologies for the length of this gentlemen…
The Editor of the "Just for Fun" series spent considerable time over the weekend reflecting on this very matter, but it was decided that a stand-alone blog on paper cutting, on a wood workers site, might be received with some degree of ridicule and perhaps scorn… He promises, in the future, to try to be more succinct, regardless of how much fun he is having…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Well, I liked it! :^)

Nice work Mike.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Sorry Mike you did a good job. I know how time consuming it is to try and document a project. I did not mean to under mine all you great work. It is a good blog thanks.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


i like this series ,
reminds me of the 'cliffhangers ' ,
at the saturday matinée ,
when i was a kid .
couldn't wait till next week ,
to see what happened !

cut all the paper you need ,
finding a different way to do something ,
is priceless !


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Mike,
Nice blog… easy to follow. I agree with those above… I was waiting for each next step. 
The top turned out great!
Ah… those boxes… they seduce us!
Ellen


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Great blog Mike, I love them. I also learn something. You do some awesome work, even though you downplay your expertise.


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Nice work, Mike. I wouldn't change a thing if I were you…. As far as your blogs go, that is. If we didn't want to see all of the pics and read through the process, we wouldn't, but we do, so we do. Please don't take that to mean "change your work" either. What I'm trying to say is, keep it up.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Nice work Mike, and the length was just right, for the box and your blog. It was a quick read, but I guess the older guys like Patron, gotta pull out the dictionary to figure out what certain words mean like canted!!!
In any case, I like the drum roll and Presto, good stuff all the way around, it's all in the presentation.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


Hey Guys look at Davids Post do you see the LOL he's just kidding . In defence of my big Brother )
Keep up the good work Mike. As far is this old guy goes the More photos the better I'm a little slow to the draw sometimes.


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Of Pattern Making and Raised Panels*
> 
> It's been a few days of inactivity. My work week precluded getting anything done in the shop. All I managed to find time for was tweaking the patterns for the next step. If you recall, after sanding I had a little time left to cut two preliminary patterns or templates
> I did that in my usual fashion, inside calipers, pencil, and Grand Dad's old photographic matte cutter
> Sometimes I get very lucky and cut one that fits. Other times I get one that's the right width and one that's the right length. Between them I can proceed to cutting the raised panels…
> But upon closer examination I found neither one was right… I tried tweaking them, trimming them down just so, but that didn't work either
> Well, I tried plan A, I tried plan B and C. It was time to try Plan D, a previously un-used but always anticipated method. I cut both patterns slightly small and with one hand inside the box and the other out, I slid the two patterns into opposing corners. It was then a simple matter to stick a couple of pushpins through them…
> and then to take them out and fasten them together with staples.
> I tried it backwards and forwards, and upside down as well, and it was a perfect fit, in both the top and the bottom dadoes… This collectively only took maybe a half an hour. I'd rather make these mistakes on paper than on the wood though!!
> With that in hand, I had to wait until this morning, the beginning of my weekend. The scrap of drawer side that I chose for this had the same problem as the scrap I chose for the sides, the glue-up line was canted from the sides. I considered using it that way, or even exaggerating the cant, but there's a certain symbiosis developing between the first box and the second (which will be revealed later) and I decided to "straighten" the Wood.
> Same process as before, a quick aligning cut on the Scroll Saw…
> Then I butted that cut against the fence of the Table Saw and made a true straight cut
> Then it's a simple matter of using the pattern I had so much fun with to set the width of the piece…
> For all the time that I spent getting the pattern right, I actually want the Wood a whisker short of that, for possible wood expansion or what-not… After making that cut, and indeed, through most of the panel-making process, there is a good deal of trepidation!! I won't know if I've done good here and whether it fits until after the next procedure…
> With the Auxiliary Fence installed, I set the Blade on the Table Saw by eye, another few moments of considerable consternation…
> (Incidentally, I did not make the model ship and dartboard cabinet in the background!!) Anyway, with the whole set-up attached, and with fingers crossed, I run the board through length-wise… This will more safely cut the short sides of the panels.
> At last I'm finally able to check at least part of the work, how well they're going to fit into the dadoes, and the fit this time, incredibly, is perfect!! Phew!! On the last one I cut them too "fat"... out came the plane and rasps, and with them an extra hour or two of fitting… It was more Fun than I care to have!! LOL
> Now I just squared an end and marked one of these babies for length, again marking it a whisker short.
> Ran it through the set-up, carefully, using a push stick and keeping all my fingers clear and *Presto!*
> And now came the Moment of Truth, the dry fitting… Drum roll, please…
> Holy Smokes, it actually fits!! I had to ease the corners a tiny bit, there's always the slightest mis-alignment between the dadoes on the sides, but over-all, not a bad two-hours morning work…


just acquired some new shop tools…...stick pins and a stapler…....who'd a thunk it? great concept Mike….better cutting paper a few times then cutting a good piece of wood once ..the wrong dimensions. again, I have learned from from one of the masters!!!

thanks


----------



## littlecope

*Back at it...*

It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges 
Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
and simply drilled the hole.
Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-) 
Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


----------



## GMman

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Great work and I like the way you show step by step, thanks


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Great set of photos, Mike- Thanks!!

Enjoy the time with your Mom.

Lew


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


very cool


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Thanks for the photos.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Nice work Mike, sorry to hear about your Father. I remember losing mine and how much I still miss him.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


mike ,
the hinges look great !
love that hinge pin ,
very bold !

should last forever .

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Great work and beautiful hinges Mike. I hope your father gets well soon.


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


Nice hinges and an excellent description.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


I have yet to make a wood hinge, I have seen it in other magazines
and now I just need to think of the project. I really like the look of them.
I think that next (or this) year I might be able to make some x-mas 
projects using them, hummm what will my buddies be getting next 
year for x-mas????


----------



## vegeta

littlecope said:


> *Back at it...*
> 
> It has been a while, but if you'll recall, I left off the last segment with the panels for this small Poplar Box freshly cut and fitted.
> Of course, my Wood Working was interrupted over the last couple weeks, but while my Dad was still in the Hospital, after visiting him, I would come home and do a few things. I was far too distracted and preoccupied to go near the machinery, but the next steps were quiet ones and I took a few minutes to do them here and there…
> I actually put the box aside for now and began work on the "hardware" for the box, the hinges and knob. One night I drew the hinges
> Another night I drilled the holes for the eventual Scroll Saw work
> Finally, a couple days ago, I began the actual cutting of these. This is the abbreviated version, there is a good deal more said about this here: http://lumberjocks.com/littlecope/blog/11406
> This morning, I made a Quick Knob. I needed first to drill a hole in the middle of a length of dowel.
> Without a Lathe, I had to make a fast "Stander-upper". I bored a hole not quite through and big enough for the dowel in a piece of scrap
> Then set the desired drill size shy of the bottom of that boring
> and simply drilled the hole.
> Yeah, I know, it's off center. So am I, but it will be adequate enough for my purposes… I then chuck the dowel up in the Drill Press, lightly, and file a suitable profile…
> Then I just did a quick cut-off and glued a smaller dowel in place.
> Surely nothing fancy, but it'll work and this time I'll get to paint it before it's attached to the box rather than after… ;-)
> Thank you once again Everybody for your support. I printed out all of your responses to the "Where I've been" Blog and am going up to spend New Years Eve with my Mom. I'll give them to her so she can read them at her leisure. You are a dear and sweet group of individuals!! All the best to all of you in the New Year and for all the years that follow!! Michael


thank you for posting this i make wooden hinges but not of this quality 
looks like my next challenge 
thanks for sharing your knowledge


----------



## littlecope

*Some Assembly Required...*

After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
Then the Other…
This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
Set the depths of the holes..
Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
Drilling the hole: 
When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
Then I simply trim off the excess pins
I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
I'll spare you the filing and sanding
But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
Applied Glue
And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


Cool… very cool, Mike.
Those hinges is something else!
Great box!
Ellen


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


You should try giving those hinges a dorsal fin. Every since you started flaring out the ends, I've kind of thought that they look like a large mouth bass. It might make a nice addition to a lure box or something. Just a thought. Nice job, when can we expect #11?


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


*Very nice Mike!

Your hinges keep getting better.*


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


This is fantastic, just gets better… cant wait to see the finished box..Loooove the hinges…


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


I like the detail photo's of the progress. Nice job. Looking forward to see the finished project.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


sweet sequence !

well done , mike .
i heard that 
jao fing ,
hwig dwo ,
and lui lhan ,

are looking into this idea .
their problem , is that they can't compete ,

all of their efforts look too mass produced !

' Yankee ingenuity '
doesn't grow on trees ,
over there !


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


Great to see you back in the shop, didn't take long either. Thanks for taking the time & effort to show your procedures. I need to learn how. I love to take pictures but to post them in a series like this I think I need to reduce the file size. I have Photobucket but have to put my pic's in it then work from there. Nice box again Mike!
The last box I made I cut just thru on the long sides then used shims to hold the saw kerf with clamps & tape. Cutting then the sides free and no saw bind.


----------



## scrappy

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


Your hinges are allways so stylish. Just love them.

Scrappy


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


good details


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


The hinges are definitely unique….....great pix and tutorial…....nice box….......as usual a super job Mike.
Can't wait to see the the finished product.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

littlecope said:


> *Some Assembly Required...*
> 
> After making the hinges and knob in Episode #9, it was time to return to the box again. I had taken the time to sand the sides as I went, so all that was left to sand were the panels. After that was done, I was left with a difficult choice. Both panels looked good as the top, and turned either way, forwards or backwards! I finally made the choice (probably the wrong one) and it was assembly time.
> Clamped one side, with the handle next to the desired corner…
> Then the Other…
> This whole makes a surprisingly well-balanced package for Drilling the holes.
> Set the depths of the holes..
> Cut some pins out of dowel and sand the edges
> One last thing before drilling, scoring a pilot, to start the drill in the correct spot
> Drilling the hole:
> When I tap in the pins, I form a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers to avoid snapping them in half while striking[IMG alt="Forming a sort of "sleeve" with my fingers"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2798/4248721718_1a7d06cc1a_o.jpg[/IMG]
> Then I simply trim off the excess pins
> I'm going to round over all the edges, but I start with a chamfer, marking it with some scrap 1/8" Lexan that's kicking around
> Then roughing those with the Scroll Saw tilted to 45°
> I'll spare you the filing and sanding
> But when I'm satisfied, it's time to part the top from the bottom. I try not to make more of this than it is. It seems when I'm most careful here, I have the least straight cut…This time I tried not cutting through entirely and then slicing it free with a Utility Knife. It seemed like more work having to clean it up afterward, but it worked too
> After cleaning those edges a little, I clamped it up in my hinge attaching clamp
> Applied Glue
> And set the hinge using a spacer strip. (Note: I also put pencil marks over the pivot pins, so I just line these up to the "break" in the box.)
> This all took about four hours this morning, what with all the Picture taking…
> I almost forgot, before I devoted the bench top to clamping and gluing, I took a minute to add a second coat of red paint to the knob. A couple quick squirts, wearing a freezer bag over my hand (all out of gloves) and Presto!
> Now I'll just wait until the glue dries or I get my next chance to get back to the fun, whichever comes first…


Nice details. Fantastic hinges.


----------



## littlecope

*Wrapping it up...*

Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
A spot of glue…
And tap one in!!
Repeat 13 more times…
Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!! 
Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Lookin' good. Nothing wrong with that make shift vise. Probably works better in that application than a real deal. Glad you got it in !!


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Looks like you now know why you built the box! Thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


My luck would be the min wax fits in the box…..

and…...

spills all over before I get to where I am going!!!

Great looking hinges.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Excellent Mike… very well presented and Love the hinges…


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Thanks for posting the progress & looks great. People like to see the finishing stages & now that you are done making sawdust it's time to relax with the family while you sand in a coat & sand in another & sand with 320 & sand with 400 & sand with 600 & sand with, OUCH, OK kick me if I get obnoxious. While I sand a coat & sand another & sand with 2000….... till I watch them fall asleep!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Great job Mike (gotta love those Mikes) and a great tutorial. Thanks for sharing your hinge making method too. It is a very well organized and logical way to to it.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Mike,
Excellent tutorial… your pictures speak a thousand words!
Ellen


----------



## GMman

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Thanks for posting great job.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Mike, Great Tutorial!! Have you considered being a teacher?


----------



## asthesawturns

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Great job, thanks for taking us through your processes. You did an excellent job at teaching us.
Thanks


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


well done , mike .

once again ,
clean ,
clear ,
and very informative !

will you make a box ,
for every can in the house ?(LOL) .


----------



## Partridge

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


those are good looking hinges.


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


I enjoy following this project.


----------



## JohnGray

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Thank you, Everyone!
Bob K.: I thought of that! But seriously, there wasn't enough room for the cap to open…With the rag I was using to apply the stuff in there too, it didn't jostle around or rattle at all. I stood it on end, cap up, with a rubber band around it, and placed it all in a freezer bag. It was good to go!
Lew: A teacher?! I don't know about that!
Patron: Now there's an idea! Every can with it's own box… That will keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Wrapping it up...*
> 
> Not much left to go here! We left off with the box in my make-shift box vise, with the hinges glued in place…
> I began yesterday by cutting and cleaning-up as many pegs as I'll need to pin them on, in this case fourteen.
> Then I'll measure to set the Drill Stop depth
> Setting the Drill Stop. I used a couple of spare boards to get close to the height, then fine-tuned by adjusting the drill in the chuck a little…
> I had pre-drilled these pilots slightly undersized to create less stress on these small parts. Doing one at a time, I'm re-boring the pilot, and into the box
> A spot of glue…
> And tap one in!!
> Repeat 13 more times…
> Then I just cut the excess off real quick with a coping saw, and file them flush and sand. I use the same box vice to hold it while I do this…
> The last detail before finishing is to attach the knob, which was done in pretty much the same fashion…
> I went up to my Mom's house last night for a sleep-over, and decided to take the show "on the road", at least for the first coat of poly… Check it out, I was packing the things I'd need and wondered if the can of poly would fit inside the box…
> It fit with about a sixteenth of an inch to spare, what luck!!
> Alas, this is another finished project, or will be very soon. Now I have to look for some more Fun!! As always, it's fun sharing with all of you, hope you enjoyed it and maybe had some fun along with me…


Nice job, Mike. How long 'til we get to see some clear picks of it with all the coats of poly?


----------



## littlecope

*Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *

The title says it all!!
I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!! 
I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Looking good! Keep on keeping on, Mike ;-)


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Thanks, Bob!!


----------



## davidroberts

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


"might as well build a box" I'm lovin it.


----------



## christopheralan

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Great looking box man! You picked a great section for the lid. Tight looking joints look really good. Well done!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


good build mike..i love doing boxes..there fun ..ive got several jewlery boxes ive got to make…and there being make with the antique southern heart pine..there are about 15 rings per inch..a 12 in board has about 95 rings..i love the stuff…well good job…whats next…


----------



## scrappy

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Great re-purposing of a night stand. Great box. Can't wait for the finished piece.

Keep it up.

Scrappy


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Nice job, so far. Do we see a new set of hinges in the near future? Maybe another hasp????

I've had a few of good finds over the past couple of weeks as far as reclaimable wood. A few drawers, a couple pieces that look like they may have been stretchers on a table, a few crib rails and a couple other things. I'd love to get started on doing something with them but I already have too many things that I need to finish in the shop as it is. Plus, my girlfriend has come up with all of the materials that we need to build our patio, So that's going to eat up some shop time. I'd love to be able to send them to you, knowing that you'd make a treasure out of them, but I can't even afford the shipping these days.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Thanks, All!!
Dave Roberts: Glad you enjoyed that!! I saw an old Popeye newspaper cartoon where our Hero was being held captive in a cabin on a ship… He commented, "Nothing much going on… might as well take a poke at the Guard." A horrendous fight ensued with Popeye knocking sailors through the cabin walls! 
Anyway, it was on my mind when I wrote that…
Christopheralan: How are you doing, my Friend?! For those who don't know, and I guess that would be everyone, I discovered LJ's through Chris. I "met" Chris on a different site and while perusing his fine work on his website, checked out his favorite links… Lo and Behold, there was this Lumberjocks.com place!!! I was hooked from the start… 
Chris, the grain on this was what really intrigued me. Whoever made this picked some great wood to do it with…
Most of it is single piece, 5/8" thick, about 14" wide. Being old growth, it's semi-hard wood, like Pine seems to become when it's left alone to grow… It really wants to splinter though and I've had to be careful with it…
Grizzman: Sounds like you're going to be busy having some fun of your own!! There are some people who look askance at Pine, but to me, pretty wood is pretty wood, no matter the species. Heck, I even like Knotty Pine!! I did the interior of a friend's van with it years ago, 3 1/2" strips running from front to back, ceiling and walls. It looked Great!! Almost like what I'd imagine the inside of a barrel would look like… 
Scrappy: I kinda couldn't resist the thing, you know? I was walking by it 3-4 times a day for almost a week, before trash pick-up day… Staring at the grain, the grain staring back… I'm not too clear on Wood-speak, but it was clearly telling me that it didn't want to end up in a Landfill somewhere!!
Kristoffer: I've got a little work left to do on this but yes, hinges will be next after that… I'm still not sure about what kind of arrangement I'll make for the front yet… Hmmm…?
Your offer of wood is much appreciated, and very thoughtful, but save your money my Friend! I find Wood all the time (or it finds me…), and now it's showing up practically on my doorstep!! I'm currently over-run!! I even saved a mess of the Particle Board because I still need to make a Router Table sort of thing… Plans for that are still in the R & D department, but I have a few ideas…


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


*Very nice Mike!*

Nice save from the landfill.

I always say, no matter what species it is, *"If its wood its good."*


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Ah Mike… can't get away from those boxes, can ya!
What a find in that old piece of furniture!
A woodworker can never have too many boxes!
See you soon ;-)
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Thanks Mr. C, and absolutely on the *"If its wood its good."*
Ah Ellen… but, I just had to!! 
I am sooo ready for the N.E. Lumberjocks Get-together… Is it May yet?!


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Mike;
Nice looking box and a great story. Good job keeping the expense down.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Mike,

And the wood continues to gather more stories as its travels through our lives….

Nice box and as Dick said- Nice save from the land fill.

Lew


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Mike, I like your story about Popeye. Reminds me of a kid I went to high school with in the 60s. He decided to go see what the cowboys at the Owyhee County Cattleman's Convention thought of motorcycles and long hair? He came up on the short end of deal with his questions answered


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Glad you are making worthy projects with saved wood Mike. I too have a bunch of cut-up furniture stored in my shop for future use. I almost makes me ill to think of all the great wood thrown away as old furniture which winds up burned or in a landfill. We will never see such stuff again because most furniture being made today has at best just veneers.


----------



## Jason34

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Another great posting Mike. Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Lovely box Mike. I also enjoy recycling wood like this. Partly its the not throwing good stuff away and partly I like the limitations the reclaimed materials places on what you would like to do with it. I made a coffee table out of a reclaimed sapele bench seat from my wife's school (the school is over 150 years old) a few years back. The wood was like rock and had various screw holes in it but it was good working with it.

Regards

Martyn


----------



## bigike

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


very nice work!


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Recycling stuff is the greatest!!!.......great find Mike….and your box is looking good…....let us see the finished product.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well build a box... *
> 
> The title says it all!!
> I'm sort of between projects right now, so I figured to blast out a box in my "spare" time.
> At the beginning of the month people moved out from a couple of apartments in the building and left a veritable mountain of furniture behind. I looked it over… mostly particle board stuff… but there was a small night stand that caught my eye.
> I was a little confused by the weight of the thing, thought it was hardwood, but I guess it's Pine. Somebody had tacked a piece of linoleum to the top!! I can only guess that it held a plant or something because the top had a lot of water damage…
> While I had it sitting there, I couldn't resist sitting down on it!! It held!! I even tried standing on it but then it got a bit precarious. It amazes me the way plain old nails can hold something together…
> At any rate, I have plenty of Pine here for a Box, and it's some old growth pine… it has more year rings than I care to count!!
> I went to the sanding and the cutting of the sides and this stuff has a really sweet smell, kinda like a cinnamon roll, believe it or not…
> As usual, I had wanted to bang out something quick, but the wood has its own story to tell and is relating the story at its own pace… but it's coming along and, of course, it's all just for fun anyway!!


Mike
I love pine also. It's a great affordable wood. Old growth on the other hand is a great wood find!
The box looks good!!!


----------



## littlecope

*Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *

In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!! 
So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
Here they are, ready for attaching…
Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


I really love those hinges, Mike!
Ellen


----------



## luckydawg

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Nice!
Wooden hinges are awesome, good work!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


see you have gone to brass pins ,
looks good !

that's about what was happening to me too ,
every time i fixed something ,
about 2% of that needed fixing too !

but that's the nature of new ideas ,
sometimes they work ,
and sometimes they make us work !


----------



## bigike

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


great work i always wanted to know how to make wooden hinges.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


niice saved
and your hinge looks great with brass
thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## SCOTSMAN

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Hi Mike I like these very much.They just look right.I make a lot of wooden hinges and generally don't go for such a neat design relying primarily on using the shape of the wood I have to determine the overall outcome of the design.KIndest regards Brother your pal Alistair


----------



## KnifeL

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Nice work, I really like how you curved going away from the fingers of the hinge, great detail.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Mike,
your hinges are the stuff of which legends are made.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Mike,

I gotta believe those hinges will be opening doors for you someday!

Nice Job!

Lew


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Nice going Mike, I know all about the all
or nothing push…nice hinge!!!


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


When I see em, I want to make em too! Love them hinges Mike!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Thank you, Everyone!!
*Mario*: I checked out that issue (at least the on-line version) as per your suggestion… They do look curiously similar, don't they? I'll have to get a copy and take a closer look. Thanks for the heads-up!
This pair of hinges was the smallest I've attempted so far. Out of sheer funk, I decided to have the "fixed" end on top… In other words, when the lid is lifted, the pin will rotate inside the bottom half of the hinge. This will work, but one of the small top halves split when I was tapping in the pin. I'm going to use it anyway though!! After it's glued and pinned to the box, it really shouldn't make much difference…
If I don't spend the rest of my life making this box, next up I want to do a repair job on a box I was never completely happy with… At the heart of that repair, will be some home-made wooden "Piano" style hinges to replace the store-bought ones that I didn't install properly… I'll keep you all apprised, my Friends!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Love those hinges Mike. I think these are the best looking ones to date. I like their graceful look and the size looks right too. Great work my friend! Can't wait to see them installed on the box.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Nice job.
Hinges look great!

Thanks for posting


----------



## lumberdog

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Great looking hinges, nice design


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Looks like a nice fix and hose hinges are just getting better and better.


----------



## Abbott

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Real nice work* Mike*.


----------



## Quin

littlecope said:


> *Nothing much going on... might as well make some hinges... *
> 
> In the last installment, I showed the latest box I'm working on, it's now time to make a pair of hinges for it…
> But, and it seems like there's always a but, I had a problem with the fitted panel for the lid. When I cut the tenon around the thing, to fit into the side dadoes, I was trying to "sneak up on it", once, twice, three times and it seemed like nothing was changing. So I gave it one of those "All or Nothing" taps to the Table Saw fence and it cut All too far!
> The gap isn't even a 1/8" but, to me, it looks like the Great Divide!!
> So I resolved to make some small inserts to fit. I grabbed some of the ubiquitous Mahogany scraps and filed them to thickness,
> Then planed them with Grand Dad's trusty old #220 to width…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to touch them with a spot of glue to hold them in place, while I make and add inserts for the underneath side of the lid…
> I readjusted the fence when I was cutting the bottom and, happily, only the top needs this…
> Somewhere in between playing with these little sticks, I did manage to complete some hinges too…
> Here the Oak scraps are drawn and drilled, and ready for the Scroll Saw work…
> Here they are, ready for attaching…
> Really slow going on this one, I've been lucky if I get 4-5 hours a week to have some fun in the shop… but being busy is good too!!


Cool hinges, Who would have thought to make a hinge from wood these days.


----------



## littlecope

*An Adventure in Bandsawing...*

Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age… 
Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…

With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


LC;
Excellent story and build! I just realized that birdhouses are a type of box…doh! What size bird uses a BH with a hole that big?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Great story, Mike. I am certain your Dad was watching over your shoulder and had a huge smile on his face.

Lew


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


*Ratchet:* Thanks!! I just measured off the ones already there. They're an 1 1/2" opening and the sparrows seem to find them commodious…(as a matter of fact, they usually fight over them!! LOL!!) 
*Lew:* Thank You too, Lew!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Mike I was drooling as soon as I saw the name Powermatic on it. I understand very well how thrilled you were to be able to resaw. The perfect tool for box making. I have a 12" Delta. It can only resaw 6" wide material. this is a severe limitation to meaningful resawing. I really want to buy a bigger capacity bandsaw and I am saving up for one. It will probably take me another two years before I can afford it, but it gives me something to look forward to.

Thanks for the walk down memory lane and the details of your new project. Waiting for the next installment.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Mike,
What a lucky find!!! The bird house, that is! If you hadn't seen it, you may not have been motivated to look for the old band saw… now that is a find!
Your dad would be proud of you.
Ellen


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


you sure know how to tell a story , its all saying that i would wanna do that myself..knowing about your dad and knowing just a inkling of how much you love him…hearing this story sure feels right…..thanks mike…you made my day…..grizzman


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Mike, thanks for reminding us to take a break in our lives and look up. We never know when we might find an old friend in the process.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


*Thanks Everybody!!*
I was off in the other room making the birdhouse and completely forgot that I was still logged in…
It's a beautiful saw… Though my Dad used this extensively, and for metal work, it's in fantastic shape. I had a suspicion that the tires might be worn on it, but they look great too…
It's now mine, of course, and at first I was wondering how to bring the saw to me… but, at least for the time being, I'm going to bring the wood to the saw…
Being that a birdhouse is actually a type of box (more or less), should I call this my first Bandsaw Box???


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Boxing clever, Mike. A thoroughly spledid project to welcome the saw and the birds nesting back. Lovely blog. finished the day off nicely.

Martyn


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Very nice story Mike. I love that bench.


----------



## Dusty56

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Story well told : ) Thanks for sharing that with us !


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Great post Mike. Thank you for sharing it with us. For the lucky ones, like us, that special relationship with our Dad is priceless. You did him well Mike and the use of his bandsaw and the wood from his home shows that he did you well too.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Thanks for a great story


----------



## donjoe

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Mike, I'll say the same as everyone else. Very nice story. Most of us can relate to it in some manner. Want to see the finished bird house.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


this is great , mike .

a whole new world !

glad you got to make the gathering too .

thank you ellen , that was very kind .

p.s . been working , but tomorrow i'm on it .


----------



## JJohnston

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


This has nothing to do with anything, but my uncle in Oklahoma has a set of steel doors just like that on his underground tornado bunker. In 30+ years, he's never had to use it, which I guess means it's doing its job.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Nice story, I still smoke so I can appreciate sitting in the back
having a butt. I guess your family never throws anything away,
40 year old bench from the scrap pile, band saw blade from1976,
and a green power matic, not to mention a bird house that's
been condemed. And yes this is your first band saw box! Looks 
like a good start.

Bob


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Mike…..I'm sure your Dad was there guiding you thru your "band saw box'. Great story…...good job!

Could there possibly be a wooden hinge in the making?.........need some way to clean it out now and then!


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *An Adventure in Bandsawing...*
> 
> Last night, after dinner, I went out in my Parent's yard to have a smoke, on one of my favorite benches in the world…
> It's an old-timer I found at the dump about 40 years ago… I brought it home, and my Dad put new slats on it to replace the old broken ones… a fresh coat of paint and it's been "in-service" for many years…
> You may ask, "What does that have to do with Band Sawing?!" Well, I'm glad you asked!!
> I looked up from my reverie and saw this:
> This poor old Birdhouse swaying in the breeze had gotten so bad the birds won't build in it anymore, so I resolved to make a replacement.
> My first thought was to do it down in my own shop, but then it occurred to me that there is no lack of tools or wood right at my Folk's!! This also went hand in hand with my desire to see how Dad's old Band Saw is running…
> After cleaning the general area around it, and giving it a quick wipe-down, with nothing more than a couple paper towels, I found this:
> It's a terrible picture, but the machine looks great!!
> Dad gave me a Wood Cutting Blade for Christmas in 1976 and I had never even taken it out of the box!! When I was cleaning the cellar of their house a couple months ago, I came across it, all dust covered but none the worse for age…
> Inside what looks like a pizza box, is a 3/8" X .025 X 4 X Skip Band Saw Blade, original price $9.95!!! Dad had instructed me on the changing of these blades 30+ years ago and, amazingly, his admonishments and instructions still resonate in my ears… right down to casting it on the floor, teeth up, to "open" it…
> 
> With that effected, and after drawing the design to be replaced, in about a half hour I had the parts cut for a Brand New Birdhouse.
> The most suitable piece of wood I found kicking around was an old scrap of White Oak. I began to think while cutting, that this would be awfully heavy, so I decided to re-saw the sides. (Did I just say re-saw?! Hoo Boy, that opens up a whole new world of possibilities!!!)
> I brought the pieces home today. I still need to cut the hole with the Scroll Saw… I'm going to pin it together with wooden dowel, because nails and Oak don't agree, and then it's off to the Finishing Department, where it will get a paint job for the outside of it…
> It doesn't seem like much, but I was and am pretty excited using the old Powermatic. It brought back a lot of memories… Dad, at times, had me do some of the rough cut-out work in his machine shop on this saw, so I'm not unfamiliar with it… It's almost like welcoming back an old Friend!!


Man, that bench looks comfortable. I could sit on the bench and stare at that saw all day.

This was a great one to read, Mike. I don't really know else to say…..


----------



## littlecope

*A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*

After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical… 
With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof… 
The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
I'm a lot happier with it now…


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Very cute looking birdhouse Mike.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


well done there yung'un .

sure to please all manner of fluttery things !

what keeps the roof from leaking between the slats ?

that inlay-ed table you work on is to die for !

a real find !


----------



## albachippie

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


This is such a cool design, really nice


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


thats a very cool looking birdhouse. definitely looks like fun to make


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


That is one very nice birdhouse!
Love the design… you and Grizzman should go into the birdhouse business together!
Love those hinges on the box.
Ellen


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Mike, looking good…

Patron, birds live in the rain, roofs allowed to leak!!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


bob ,
i've lived in the rain plenty ,
but it sure is nice to be dry ,
and not sleep in a soggy nest . 
some birds in the know might like it too (LOL) !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Thanks Everybody! I changed the design a little, but mostly copied the one that was there…
Where the sides were perpendicular on that one, I canted the sides on the one I made, to give my feathered friends a bit more room. The bottom pivots in the middle for clean-out, but it's been my experience the birds usually throw out last years nest anyway…
*On the leaky roof controversy:* As a confirmed birdbrain, I can only add that if the birds didn't have these fashionable digs to move into, they would probably be nesting in the nearest shrub!! They don't seem to mind the elements… 
When I used to walk to work downtown, I'd have to cross over the mighty Merrimac River to get there… On the coldest days, crossing the bridge, -20° F with a 30 mph wind blowing, I'd look out and there would be ducks and seagulls placidly paddling around in the water!! Brrr!! Gives me chills just to think about it…


----------



## donjoe

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Nice home for some of your fowl friends. LOL


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Great Job, Mike!

I know your Dad is smiling down on this one!

Lew


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Very nice Mike.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Looks great and fun too


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Bird lover is not bird brained my friend. Remember they live in trees that give us much of our inspiration! I feed the birds here at my wooded home & just today had to move some plywood to let a Robin out of the shop. They are our "wild pets" The birdhouse looks fantastic, thanks for building it & sharing too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


Looking good, Mike. I'm sure the birds will love it.

I tend to agree finishing can be really slow and a pain in the butt to boot.

Martyn


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *A Quick Assembly and the inevitable Finishing Slow Down...*
> 
> After blasting out the parts for the new Birdhouse last week on the band saw,
> The assembly went just as quickly. The parts were taken home, the necessary access hole added, a top post/hanging bracket fashioned, and pilot holes were drilled for the attachment of the slats for the roof.
> I forgot how much fun building a birdhouse can be!! They're for the birds, after all, and they will never be overly critical…
> With the assembly finished, it was on to the finishing department… My first thought was to paint the thing completely, but the Oak is too nice looking to cover completely. So I decided to paint just the roof…
> The first coat was a primer coat and left it looking pretty dull and flat…
> The slow down of waiting for paint to dry, combined with the interference of the day job, made it impossible to add another coat until yesterday…
> Now that's what I'm talking about, and it looks every bit as good today! I'll wait until that dries completely, sand off my drips, and then polyurethane the whole thing… Truth be told, I'll probably be at this finishing business for another week…
> But while I was in "Finishing Mode" I revisited my last box project. I wasn't altogether pleased with the finish on it, so I went ahead and added a coat of spray-on poly to all the sides…
> I'm a lot happier with it now…


In Detroit you can find birds nest made entirely out of cigarette cellophane wrap. Even the birds are ghetto down there. I'm sure they'd love a Luxury Suite by Mike or even a rustic lodge by David.

P.S.
Bob, I hope that that was a challenge to David to see what kind of birdhouse he might be able to come up with…. I know that I'd love to see what he'd put together with a little bit of thought and his skills. Just sayin';-)


----------



## littlecope

*Miscellaneous News...*

Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!! 
Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
Determined "Up",
Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
And finally, cut them to length…
This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander… 
In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…

But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
Carefully packed inside was this:
What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Thanks Mike glad you got some shop time in.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Great start on the the box, Mike. This one will be really special because it's being made from you Dad's wood.

Hey, no greater compliment than having birds standing in line to move in!!

That's some nice looking wood form David, too.

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


look's like things are cooking ,
with you again , mike .

great news on the bird house !

and a box from dad's wood already !

glad you got the wood ,
safe and sound ,
enjoy !


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


very cool and thank-you-buddy in New Mexico … what a cool guy


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Early heat wave, what heat???? only got in the mid 80's here.

You should try getting a shot of the birds at least once, would

really like to see that.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Bob, it's been smokin' around these parts, the kind of weather that makes dogs pant. People too.
It was well over ninety most of the week, with heavy humidity here… Of course, I picked the hottest day (97°) to mow my Mother's lawn…
As for the birds, I'll try again, but they're not very cooperative… When I first got up to Mom's, they were doing a regular "Jig for Joy" on the wire the house is suspended off of, Mom and I were laughing at them… but the camera batteries had no charge left… Drat the luck… :-(


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Glad you got time in the shop Mike. I know what a boost that is. David definitely knows the good hands to put wood in. Great gift and I know you will put it to good use.

David


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Mike…....know the feeling about time in the shop…....what with the bathroom thing going…

Looking forward to seeing the "new" box

Glad you could take down the vacant sign on the bird house

Enjoy your package from my Buddy Patron!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


that was a niiiice package you got there Mike
David is for sure a Patron , congrats with it
look for ward to see what you can get out of those boards
enjoy the time in the shop with it

Dennis


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Great news on that bird house, Mike.
so glad to hear you had eager tenants!
As for David… he is truly a gentle man and a great guy!
That wood (both sets) looks like a work in progress.
Looking forward to seeing the final results.
Yes, that weather here in New England was something!!!
Ellen


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Good to see you getting your hands dusty again, Mike. Great news about you being a landlord (the Birdhouse).
The box is looking a good'un, keep posting.

Thanks for the mention. I'll do you a swap. A go on the sander for a couple of days 'heat-wave'!


----------



## Eagle1

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Great start Lew. Heck I'm retired and a lot of times can't seem to find time to get into the shop. So don't feel bad about not getting in there. It will be there and ready for you to return..


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Nice going.

The birdhouses at our cabin, usually get occupied by our Squirrels.


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Miscellaneous News...*
> 
> Working six days straight, other responsibilities, and a early heat wave conspired to leave me without time, energy, or drive to do any wood working for over a week!! I was feeling a little glum about that, so I finally squeezed in an hour or so yesterday… I feel better already!!
> Those of you who read this nonsense may recall this picture that I took of one of my Dad's cribbing blocks sliced open:
> The sharp-eyed amongst you may have even noticed that these pieces are not book matched. The reason is, while I had the block on the saw, I took a couple of 3/8" slices off of it as well, the better to make a box with…
> Yesterday I squared the pieces real quick,
> Determined "Up",
> Plowed out slots for where the panels will go,
> And finally, cut them to length…
> This old Oak is as tough as nails!! I'm going to have a bear of a time getting the band saw marks off of it… Too bad that Martyn fellow doesn't live closer with his Brand New Sander…
> In other news, my last project (the birdhouse) is a real hit!! I hung that out on a Thursday evening and on Sunday, around noontime, Mom first noticed occupancy. But they were already moved in! I've never seen birds take to a house so quickly!! I think they were watching me hang the thing saying "Hurry up!! Hurry up!!" because when I hung it up, I had the uncanny feeling I was being observed…
> I had wanted to take pictures, but there's really not much to see. They're in and out of it so fast and don't seem to care to pose for my benefit…
> 
> But the high point of the week was receiving a "Care Package" from Brother David, the Patron, from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> It seems he was cleaning his shop and found some Wood he thought I might find useful…
> Carefully packed inside was this:
> What a Guy!! From left to right there's some figured Maple, a piece of Imbruia, and an ample supply of Philippine Mahogany!! I have several ideas already on what to do with this gift… Thank You, David!!


Nice to hear the bird house is a hit. After seeing the fun that you had building your birdhouse and checking out a post by Bricofleur, I had to head up to the shop about 11 days ago and start a couple, myself. I have two of them cut, drilled and ready to assemble, but I haven't been able to get back over to the shop to throw them together. GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! Kris need shop time NOW!!!! 
So it looks like you're playing with the ol' band saw a little more. That's gotta be a blast!
Just wondering….. What are the rough dimensions are the pieces that you make you hinges out of?


----------



## littlecope

*The fun continues...*

Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out… 
His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
Then he halved that piece the long way
Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Can't wait to see the finished product….......great pix….even a knothead like me can follow this…......but alas…......its all still beyond my means…..what with having 5 thumbs on each hand.

Great job Mike!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Nice work, Mike.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


If you see him say super Job from that a-1 guy


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Nice work, Mike… and I see your signature hinges will be part of this!
Ellen


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Mike,

You seem to have a pretty good rapport with this guy. Just keep talking to him, I think he'll listen :^)

Nice Job!!

Lew


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Don't be so hard on the guy Mike. There's something to be said for tried and true methods. That something is: "Good job. Keep up the great work."

P.S. The Sox are slowly moving up on the Yanks and Rays!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


well , i expect you can make sense to you friend ,
he's lucky to have you , 
you do fix all the things he cuts wrong .
plane all his rugged work ,
and sand it all just right for him .
don't let him take all the credit ,
you did something important for him .
you put up with him !
great work .
fun post .


----------



## CharlieM1958

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Man I hate these "to be continued" stories. I sure hope this episode isn't the season finale… I'll have to wait till September to see what happens!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Oh my God!!
I just read this!!
It looks like my dirty cousin, littlesoap, got hold of my computer while I was out…
Man, I can't believe that guy, "Grand Pappy's Hand Plane"?! That's his Grandfather too!!
littlesoap is the know-it-all in my family…you know, the one that never actually does anything… and here he is calling me a knot head!! AARGH!!!
My Apologies to Everyone… I'll try to keep him away from the keyboard…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Chuckled all the way. Nice to see it being done by traditional methods, the planing that is.
Great blog, thanks for posting, Mike.


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


Keep that guy away from the keyboard. Nice job Mike.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> Nine days ago, that funny looking fellow in the picture had just finished sizing up the four sides of a new box out of some old Oak…
> The joining of the four sides went without event, and was done in his usual manner… Marking, Drilling for Scroll Saw room, and then cutting and fitting…
> I keep telling him there are easier, more exact ways of doing this, but he will not listen!! What a knot head…
> When he got those together, he had himself a little sanding party I think he's despaired of ever getting the Bandsaw marks out…
> His next idea was to re-saw some more pieces off of the old cribbing block where the sides came from, with the intention of making the panels in bookmark fashion…
> I told him that looks pretty good, but he's not happy with this either!! What does he want, Perfection?! This is supposed to be fun…
> So he's still up in the air about that and began making his hinges and finger tug while he decides whether he'll use them…
> The Cribbing Block has been significantly whittled down by all this box-building, but he tells me if he plays his cards right, he should have enough left for the hinges and knob for the front.
> He began by cutting the piece shorter, to facilitate handling, but leaving it over-long at the same time so… well, so there is enough wood!!
> Then he halved that piece the long way
> Now, believe me, I saw these pieces and these two blocks were shaped more or less like wedges… He has no jointer, no planer, how is he going to square them up? But, he says he only needs two sides to be square, pulled out his Grand Pappy's old Hand Plane, and did exactly that!
> He then marked and drilled the pivot holes, re-sizing the upper half of the hinges so they free-float…
> He lost me here, but then he proceeded drilling a bunch of other holes, after he had taken a pen and made squiggly lines all over the piece. To be honest, I'd be really surprised if he has any idea what he's doing, but he says it's Scroll Saw work after this…


okay, we need to keep the script simple for bob…


----------



## littlecope

*A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*

Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom 
The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
And so I did…
That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Very cool hinges…


----------



## Gregn

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Wood hinges has always fascinated me. Great inspiration!


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Mike hinges happen…. Very well when you make them


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Awesome hinges and nice recovery!
Ellen


----------



## Berg

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Nice job, Neighbor. I'm going to have to try that. Now all I need is a project that needs hinges….


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Thank You Everybody, not only for your kind comments, but also for the inspiration you provide.
I was really disillusioned this morning… ready to pack it in for the day, maybe go back to bed, but I "heard" all of you wonderful people's voices, telling me to "Get back on that horse and RIDE!!" 
Seriously, Many Thanks my Friends…


----------



## dustbunny

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Nice save Mike!
I love your hinges they're awesome : )

Lisa


----------



## LateNightOwl

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Those are gorgeous hinges. They would dress up any project.
Thanks for the lesson on making them.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


I'll bet your Dad had something to do with that "recovery"!!

Nice job, Mike.

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


You are the master of wooden hinges Mike.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


not a bad mornings work , mike .

good save .

and you are almost halfway ,
on the next pair !


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Good save Mike, I really really hate starting over due to not thinking thru my cut. Coffee and a short break

is always a good idea for regrouping. You must have had today off, I just got back from a 12 hour day…

I can't wait for SATURDAY!!!!


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Beautiful hinges Mike, informative and inspiring blog as well. The hinge lesson should serve me well,in a practical sense, in the near future. I love it when LJ members document their mistakes and recoveries. They teach us newbies that an error is recoverable and they can happen to even the most experienced folks here.

Thanks for sharing,

David


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Great job on the hinges Mike.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Love the hinges, Mike and that 'tug' is a beauty. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Great hinges once again Mike and I loved the tug too. I will probably shamelessly steal the tug idea for one of my boxes one day if that's ok with you. Somebody has to do the creative thinking for us lesser creatures!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


your day hasn´t been that bad Mike look at what you have created
new things and new style it can´t bee better

ánd I second Davids comment
thank´s for sharing Mike

Dennis


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Michael, have at it!!
It's not stealing if nothing goes missing, is it?
A candle loses none of its flame
by lighting another candle…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Good thought, Mike.


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


I (we all) so appreciate you teaching us how to make your hinges! Even you can make a mistake but I'm so glad it was not a cut of an artists finger.


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


great save Mike!!!!..........coffee, fall back and regroup is the best possible solution….............knowing how things usually go in my shop….....I'd be making 2 new hinges!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A Total Mistake, a Fix, and More...*
> 
> Yesterday I left off with the hinges all but cut out for my latest box…
> So this morning I was feeling good, feeling strong, ready to tackle the challenges of the new day. I began with the worst cuts to make, the side cuts. To help with this, I taped the two pieces together. These are heavy duty Scroll cuts, and I wanted to have as much heft to the pieces as I could. Being taped also aids in the stability of the things giving them a wider, flatter bottom
> The first cut went fine. On the second pair, halfway through, I suddenly noticed that I was matching the cut on the first one… NO GOOD!! STOP!!
> This pair I'm trying to make have a curve in the them, the two sets should be mirror images…
> This is very bad… I spent a few minutes in anguish, even turned the lights out in the shop… but I had a cup of coffee and thought, hey, it's still early in the day, I've got one that's right, why don't I just make another one on the fly…
> And so I did…
> That right hand one is the replacement, cut the way the middle one should have been… It actually didn't take that long. For once, my lack of organization helped rather than hindered, because all the things I had used to mark the first ones with were still out…
> Anyway, I finally achieved the objective, with some trepidation. I've yet to clean them up (filing and sanding) but this is what I was looking for…
> What's more, there was still plenty of time left, so I decided to try out an idea I had for a "Finger Tug" for lifting the lid… It turned out to be as easy as pie…
> I took one of the last remaining scraps of the cribbing block I started with and made a couple of cuts in it resembling a trigger[IMG alt="A sort of "Trigger" cut"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4688524655_e37f9db228_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Then on the flat side, drew out and cut a flap shape[IMG alt="A "Flap" cut "]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4689157318_ba8e362d4a_b.jpg[/IMG]
> I'm ultimately going to pin this handle to the box, so I then drilled a couple slightly undersized holes into the bottom at an angle…
> Then I just sliced that off the scrap… and presto!!
> This, too, will have to be cleaned up but it came out with a good "feel" to it…
> It's nice to have some small measure of success, after that fiasco this morning…


Hey those are really neat hinges! Thanks for sharing the process!!


----------



## littlecope

*Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*

I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
Alas and woe is me… 
I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!! 
But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
Should the hinges go this way A)?
Or should they go this way B)? 
I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
What do all you fine folks think?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Mike

It's just me, but I like "B".

Lew


----------



## kolwdwrkr

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


very cool hinges. I like B


----------



## levan

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


like them both kinda lean toward a


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Cool job . I like "B"


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


"B" just seems to give it more symmetry, but hell, I wish I could do either one.
Your boxes are cool, but your hinges are the coolest Mike!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


I like *B*


----------



## longgone

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B for me…


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Mike…....definitely "b" ..........my first choice….....but my eye for things are sometime a little skewed…..however…..
the LOL also likes "b" so…....maybe I got something right for once!!!!

actually…both look good ….......but "b" focuses your attention toward the box


----------



## CanadianWoodWorks

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B


----------



## davidroberts

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


For my eye, B has a certain pleasing symmetry. Good Job. Great Hinges.


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Sorry but I like #3 the best. I think you should start all over & send those hinges to me to give you a UL rating. But I like #2 better as they seem to be dancing together rather than apart. Way cool either way!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


A, of course. But move them in half a hinge width


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


On first glance, B caught my eye. It seemed more natural to me. I didn't even read the question at first, I just noticed which direction my eyes seem to gravitate towards.

David


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


A


----------



## EGA

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Sir, always try and be original and most importantly, different from the rule of thumb..Either way would be fine with me, just appreciate the talent…Good job!! Semper Fi!!


----------



## Berg

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


"B" but I agree with TopamaxSurvivor, slide them in a little 

Hey "T" could you come up with a longer handle?


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


A… of course if you could have one in each direction????
Impossible but that would solve the problem!!!!
Nice looking box, as usual, Mike.
Ellen


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


'B' - definitely for me ,
a little closer together .
for ellen , you could use the one that almost got away ,

then you could call it 'C' (LOL) !


----------



## SPalm

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Could go either way. But I would go with B.

Steve


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


I think both look good, each sets a different tone. 'B' looks a bit more tight and 'together' so would also be my choice.


----------



## tyskkvinna

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B. One of the basic rules of composition - have the lines pushing into the frame, not out of the frame.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


i like b…i think it seems to draw the project toward the center…kinda like pulling it in all together…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B, good point Lis


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Nice box mike. I like B.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


can´t decide, sorry Mike
but both shuold be slide in a little

Dennis


----------



## JonathanG

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


I would have to agree with Lis's point on composition, especially with the current hinge spacing.

With that being said, I digress:
Picture "A" makes your eyes focus on the box joints (not a bad thing, I'm just saying…).
Picture "B" just seems calmer and more cohesive, "pulling it all together" as Lis pointed out. "B" is sort of a figurative glue, I suppose.

And while we're talking about composition, you might consider the "Rule of Thirds" and slide those bad boys in a bit while you're at it, as has been suggested by many others before me.

So… my final answer is…

B, only move them in 1/3 from each side. So, if your box is 9" wide, move each one in 3" from the side. That should, at least in theory, balance everything out proportionately.

Oh, and then post another picture of each direction once you've drawn them in 1/3! ;-)


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Thanks for all of your input!!
Of course there is no right or wrong here, but I count A) 4 votes and B) 22 votes… Here, I've "slid them in" some: 
Now I've probably slid them in too much…
For the record, my choice was B as well, for two reasons: #1) I like to have as long a "hinge base" between barrels as possible, for stability and strength and #2) Though they looked fine both ways, B looked "Finer" somehow…


----------



## majeagle1

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B is just right now….......... I like the spacing.

Great job Mike, thanks for this wonderful blog process you have taken the time to do !


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


even though i voted for b and i think b looks better….i think…to me with wood working..you need to think out of the box…rules of composition are fine and good…but i think however the artist goes..there must have been a reason….and going with the typical isnt always got to be the so called right way…just a thought….im hot and laying here with nothing better to do….lol…...good job mike…i like the hinges…grizzman


----------



## kolwdwrkr

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


The spacing to me looks better the way you had it the first time. The hinges are big, and to pull them in makes it look to busy or something. If you do pull them in, go with A


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


B Mister!!!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Went back up and read…You called the election before it was over!!!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


I like A best. B seems to be making a circle which doesn't quite do it for me, although it is a close call. I guess I have been swimming against the tide all my life. Probably more tiresome for you than me!


----------



## JonathanG

littlecope said:


> *Parting is such Sweet Sorrow...*
> 
> I had a whole fifteen minutes before the phone rang today and spent it parting the lid from the bottom of the latest box. I always get a sort of bittersweet feeling when I do that… It's the "Last Act" of the making process. After that comes the Assembly Phase, with a lot more work to be sure, but all the fun of making the parts gone…
> Alas and woe is me…
> I guess I better hurry up and finish this thing so I can start another!!!
> But, I've got a very important decision to make, and I could use some help…
> Should the hinges go this way A)?
> Or should they go this way B)?
> I'm leaning one of the ways… I think… Because when I flip them around to look at them the other way, they look alright that way too…
> What do all you fine folks think?


Now that you have them spaced a bit closer, A is starting to look better.

A now looks like it's doing "The Happy Dance" and seems more active and alive.
B seems a bit more closed-off and calm… not as lively.

In general, I am not a fence-sitter, but it does look different now that you've moved the hinges inward a bit.


----------



## littlecope

*Down to the Last Pegs...*

Time to wrap this one up…
I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file. 
Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!) 
I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Four hours later…*

I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


This a winner Mike great job


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


another great blog ,

and another great box .

it's a good thing for us ,
that your hinges are loose , mike ,

otherwise maybe you wouldn't share ,
and we wouldn't have all this fun and knowledge !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Aw, Shucks… tweren't nothin'... 
Thanks, my Friends!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Well done Mike. Your box looks wonderful including the hinges. I did love the grain and color of that wood. Thanks for this entertaining and well illustrated blog. BTW I liked the way you clamped the box in the third to the last photo.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Super job, Mike.
You make it look soooo easy!!!
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


How are You doing Ellen?! 
It's really not that hard… Like anything, it's just a series of small steps.
At one time or another I've run into difficulties on any one or all of the steps but happily, this time, that was not the case…
Thank You to You and my Friend in Norway, Michael, for your kind thoughts!!


----------



## SPalm

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Very nice. Mounting hinges totally scares me. I guess practice, practice, practice. But I know the 'will it open' feeling.

Looks great,
Steve


----------



## Houtje

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


It's really a very nice blog and box.
Well done


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Nice job Mike, so sanding all them band saw marks gave you a work out eh???

Planer and a jointer would make a most excellent birthday present to yourself.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


looking good mike
waiting Not patienly to see the finished box

take care
Dennis


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Mike,

You make it looks so easy!!!

Great set of pictures to help follow your progress.

I gotta tell you, I love the sailing ship, in the background. Did you make it?

Lew


----------



## donjoe

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Great job Mike. I really like the hinges and how they add to your box. Very nice.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Excellent blog and thoroughly well done box, Mike. Thanks for taking us with you on the journey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Nice job Mike. Now with the hinges moved in a bit, I like them that way


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


*SPalm:* Steve, I've found the real trick to hinges is to keep the pivot pins in line. If the two are not in the same axis, or worse, they're not even parallel, you're apt to have real trouble…
*Bob K.:* I gave up on ever getting the marks out of this one… This Wood is HARDwood!! It laughs at sand paper!! HA!! So today I broke open the piggy bank and ordered a 6" jointer… HA-HA!! He who laughs last, no? I couldn't wait until September, my Friend…  
*Lew:* The ship was given to me by an old friend. He walked over to my house one day and found it sitting on top of someone's trash along the way! It is a pretty nice one. Somebody, somewhere, spent some time on it for sure…
Again, Thanks my Friends…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


I saw that too. I thought you did a great job on it )


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


New jointer!!! Good deal Mister.


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *Down to the Last Pegs...*
> 
> Time to wrap this one up…
> I got in a full morning and part of the afternoon's play today and completed the assembly… almost. Started by pegging the corners of the lid together
> Then the bottom, first up and into the bottom corners, then down through the top halfway
> The clamping on those may look precarious, but is actually very well balanced. I clamp each corner individually that way and lift the whole assembly to where I tap in the pegs.
> With that done, I finally fill in the exposed voids that were created by cutting the dadoes for the panels.
> It was then time to finish the hinges, which was a simple matter of cutting some Brass Rod to length for the pivot pin.
> My mini-vise is a dandy for this, it has a V-groove cut in both jaws, so it holds the brass very secure. First I scored them with a triangular file, to start the hacksaw, then cut them, then chucked them up in the drill press for a quick de-burring with a metal file.
> Then I tapped them into the hinges, carefully…
> Somewhere in here, I did one last go-around of the box, with file and sandpaper. Some of the fingers protruded through the joints slightly… they stuck out… and I thought here would be my first check. I was not looking forward to trying to file them down!! What I had thought to do, was to bring the box to Dad's Band Saw and simply saw them off. Happily, the shortness of this box made it possible to saw them off with the Scroll Saw instead… Big step saved there!!
> And so, it was time to glue on the hinges… I found it interesting to read everyone's vision and interpretation of how they should be placed and would like to thank everybody for sharing their ideas!! My vision, such as it is, is pragmatic. As much as I wanted to try to make the hinges a bit more ornate this time, they are not decorations… They are structural, working parts and I wanted them splayed somewhat widely for best effect…
> To attach them easier, I first mark the center of the axis of the pin on the top of both sets
> Yes, I know the pencil is off-center, but it was difficult to hold the pencil and snap the picture at the same time (and no, I did not make the ship nor the little dart board closet!)
> I only have to position those marks right over the separation, top from bottom, and I should be good… A spacer stick is used from the sides, to get their placement correct and there you go…
> Thus went my morning… I had to wait for the glue to dry…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Four hours later…*
> 
> I spent the time putting around, doing a little cleaning even!! I've also been staring at this handle that I made for this box. It occurred to me that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> That was a diversion, for a while, but I realized there is more there than meets the eye. I'll have to sit down and think some, about which way the grain should go and such…
> But back to the box, and specifically the hinges!! I set the depth stop on the drill press and went into pegging mode…
> I clamped it up one last time to remove the excess pegs and file the nubs flush…
> Then came the moment of truth… Does it open????
> Whew!! Boy, am I glad that it did and does!!!
> The last chore on this today was to glue the handle on, in preparation for its own pegging… I had filed the handle's base perfectly flat by simply holding it and dragging it down a flat file. But when I went to glue it, it rocked on the uneven, bandsawn cut, front of the box… It took some additional fussing to get it to sit flat, but it was done…
> Tomorrow I'll peg that on.
> It's a wrap!! Two pegs to go and then on to the finishing!! My first box from the "Wood Out Back" so to speak…
> What did I learn? I found out that a joiner or thickness planer would be a darn useful thing to have, if I'm going to be sawing my own lumber!!


Fantastic hinges! I like the idea of using brass for the pins. Good work!


----------



## littlecope

*A Mixed Bag...*

I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


----------



## CampD

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Mike, we have had a good growning season so far in these parts, much better then the soggy last couple of years we had.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


great news there , mike .

those 'box' things in the school shop may be desks ,
tapered top fronts , tapered legs ,
they just need a writing flip down lid and supports for that .
my guess anyway .

and that wood !
you seem to be getting the hang of the bandsaw ,
do get some better blades for it .

and yes ,
we do want you to continue making your projects ,
can't get enough myself .

keep it up .


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Yes, Mike. Keep it up. You'll love the jointer, when it finally comes. Or you could make yourself a drum sander whilst you're waiting.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Barring unforeseen bad weather, it looks like the farmers will have a banner year, Doug…
That was my first guess too, David, but they seemed a little small… They're only a bit over a foot wide. Still, it's nice to see something constructive!! We hear so many bad things about the "kids today". Nothing new there… Plato complained about the kids of his day, didn't he?
As far as the blades, I'm working on it, I'm working on it… Give a guy a break, willya?! LOL
Martyn, the thought is there, my Friend!! I've found about ten electric motors just kicking around at the folks house… We shall see…


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Sounds like you are gearing up a notch Mike. That's good because I always enjoy your blogs and your projects. Ask the neighbor if plans to open a branch in Norway. I could use some of those cut-offs myself.


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Mike, 
You must continue and hope positively. I guess, it is how the world foresee the green house effect. I had a friend married to Filipina who are in Germany and have a vacation here, told me that they are not allowed to bring any woodcraft (I offer him one box) when going back to Germany… (Is this true?) According to him, the goverment is supporting green house effect and discouraging the use of any wood. Even a recycled wood will be difficult to bring in… hard to prove. However, I think in your place, it may not be the same. I bought some pine tree scraps from crates stamped with Norway address. 
Remember your place was the birth of Vikings who sailed the seas with wooden boats. They have the woodworking in their blood, we just need to excite them. Thanks for posting your photographs, It will help me identify CHERRY.


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Sorry, I was mixed up with two Mikes LOL.. Anyway whereever we are, we have to think of people caring for the environment and doesn't want to support woodworking as they are coming from trees.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Mike,

Great news about your old school. It is so gratifying to know that communities and school administrators realize the need and provide support for our kids' career development.

Just came back from my Mom's place and the local road side veggie stands are advertising sweet corn. I doubt if it is our local variety- although I did see some small fields with the corn "in tassel"- everything here is coming along early, too.

Nice score on the wood. Hope the jointer arrives today!

Lew


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


ps Fond memories of Woodwork classes and our teacher, Mr. Jenkins and his take on life.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


I see a box in your future!
Ellen


----------



## lanwater

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


I admire your attitude.

The middle school where my attend offer a woodworking class but only to 7th and 8th grader (yes they cut the 6th graders out). Apparently the table saw are out of their reach because liability insurance issues. And of course no budget to get any new equipement whatsoever…


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *A Mixed Bag...*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot about Wood Shop closures in various School systems around the Country… it's saddening news. That's why it was great the other morning to go by my old Alma Mater and see that, at least here in Manchester, the Woodworking programs are alive and well!!
> On my way to work I spotted these handsome works-in progress…
> I'm not sure exactly what you call them… They each had a tapered leg assembly next to them, so they're a stand-up kind of thing… I tried to get a close-up on my way home, but didn't do that well… LOL
> School is out now, of course, and these must have been from the slower workers in the class. They'll be waiting for them to finish in September, I reckon… But it warmed my heart to see that Manchester West High School is still going strong!!
> In other news, apparently whatever it is I think I'm doing, some folks want me to continue doing it!! My Parent's Neighbor is the Head Honcho/ Site Supervisor for a large construction company here in the Northeast… He was gracious enough to give me a pile of cut-offs and extras from one of their jobs, Thank You, Brian!!
> The plastic wrapped bundles are all 1/2"X 3 1/2"X 24" Maple (5 per pack!). There's some Oak moldings and the really pretty stuff with the nice grain is Cherry. It seems no one wants me to run out of material!!
> We've had another great year for growth around these parts. The local farms are reporting that their crops are about a month ahead of schedule! So too, is my Parent's Lawn… I went up and mowed the grass yesterday and it's growing by leaps and bounds!
> The Sea Roses are right on schedule. They're just starting to pop and are usually in full bloom on the Fourth of July…
> As I mentioned previously, I ordered a Jointer, and I was half in the hope of seeing it arrive at the family compound while I was up there… no dice, yet… They did send me the extra set of knives for it that I asked for, which is well and good, but where's the rest of it?! I was going to use it right away too… I've been agonizing over how I was going to re-saw narrow boards, say an inch or 3/4". I've read others stories of fences and had thought of making one, but I don't like the way a Band Saw blade likes to wander, following the grain. If it wandered the wrong way, it could result in a blade snapping situation… But, Simple Mind, Simple Solution!!
> I had no trouble at all re-sawing the Cribbing block, it was big and wide so, I reasoned, all I have to do is clamp one of them to my workpiece to make a big "Sandwich"!! And so I did…[IMG alt=""Sandwich" for re-sawing"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/4726575775_286812c216_b.jpg[/IMG]
> Here's the result, some sliced Cherry…
> When the Jointer does finally arrive, I'm going to clean up the edges that matter on that impromptu clamp-to block, and on the Cherry too…


Keep up the great box making Mike, I too enjoy the ideas you come up with.


----------



## littlecope

*Short and Sweet...*

Quick one today, Folks!!
I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!! 
It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections… 
Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140… 
To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


now you are making us tremble (LOL) !
how can we ever keep up with you on the loose again ?
don't forget to write us from time to time ,
we still need to figure out your first box ,
now you will be in high demand .
i would like an autograph ,
before you go cosmic !


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Cool new tool Mike.
And thanks for stimulating the economy!
(now lets see another kick butt box!)
(with awesome wooden hinges naturally…..)


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


David, thanks for the "nudge" and the link… People, like objects, tend to stay at rest unless affected by some outside force… I would have continued sanding and sanding, indefinitely, if you hadn't given me a little push in the right direction… And you're wily enough to know that with my small boxes, I'll be able to run a whole box right over it, aren't you?! 
Eric, I don't know how much I stimulated the economy, this was made in Taiwan… But, I'll tell you something my Dad told me… Many people put down things "Made in China", but their tooling is as good as any, and better than a lot of work done here in the states nowadays (such work as actually is being done)... I could not have grown up around my Father without having some appreciation for machining, and the cast iron infeed and outfeed tables are outstandingly dressed and finished. They're an impressive, almost mirror finish, far better looking than the usual "Fly Cutting" method used…
Yes, a box is in the works, but it's slow going… never enough time…


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Congrats on the new tool Mike and best wishes with it. As for reading the Owner's Manual, I am sure the words of THE New Yankee reverberated in your head: "Be sure to read, understand and follow all the safety rules that come with your power tool…" It's not such bad advice. Take care Mike and enjoy the jointer.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Alright Mister, isn't it about time to start jointing about

a 100 BF of oak that's sitting in mom's back yard????

Congrat's and have fun!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


congrat´s Mike with your new toy
I ´l bett it will be fun to play with
let the chips fly free

take care I have heard the knifes is preety sharp in those maschinethings

Dennis


----------



## woody57

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


congrats on the new tool
be safe


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Great new toy!!
I too have a benchtop… works fine for what we need it for… like making boxes!!
If only the actual directions were longer than the safety and stuff directions!!!
Luckily it makes for short assembly time this way!
Ellen


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Congrats with your new jointer Mike. New tools are always a woodworkers dream ( or sometimes nightmare) come true. Have fun!


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


fun stuff Bud … tools and wood


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Now projects will come tumbling out of your shop at light speed!

Great purchase, Mike!

Lew


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Nice new toy Mike & good luck with it.


----------



## doordude

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Nice tool ,and smooth square edges to come.
hey where's A1jims comment? he must be in the shop today


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Nothing like a new toy!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Splendid news old chap. Have fun. You've waited long enough for it.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


No more sanding elbow. (like tennis elbow), Just think you can double your output. LOL


----------



## blockhead

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


Congrats on the jointer Mike! I got the same one and I have to agree with everything you said. However, mine was far from perfect out of the box and took quite a bit to get it ready to use, but now she cuts like a dream.


----------



## NedB

littlecope said:


> *Short and Sweet...*
> 
> Quick one today, Folks!!
> I took delivery of my new Jointer yesterday!!
> It took me about an hour to set up… most of that was spent "Reading and Understanding" the safety instructions found in the Owners Manual. I must admit, I sorta glazed over the "How to Plug In" and "How to operate the On-Off Switch" sections…
> Anyway, after an hour I had it screwed down and ran a board through for testing purposes…
> It worked perfectly right out of the box!! I can see myself already asking how I got along so long without one of these…
> I've been giving this a lot of thought, and I'm pretty sure that this is the first new machine I've purchased for the shop since about 1995!! I decided to buy it at the recommendation of Brother Patron, who saw the hard time I was having sanding the Band Saw cut marks out of the last box. He said that he had tried one of these and it worked pretty well, and gave me this link http://woodworker.com/4-bench-top-jointer-mssu-155-528.asp?search=&searchmode=2
> I went ahead and bought the 6" version, it was only $140…
> To say I'm happy with it would be a gross understatement…


way late to the party, but congrats on the 'new' toyl!


----------



## littlecope

*And the beat goes on...*

Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit… 
In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee… 
The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
And the top Imbuia Panel:
The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work… 
It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Looks like it's going to be another nice box Mike. That joiner sure makes things a little easier doesn't it?


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


way to go !
maybe you need a better saw blade ?
i re-sawed that imbuia on the table saw too .
and didn't have any trouble with it .
great to see you enjoying your tool though ,
it makes things more reachable .
as in possible .
and a riser block for that bandsaw might come in handy too .
then you can really go nuts !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


You ain't kiddin', Lou… I did the Imbuia one first and that took about an hour and a half… I had to make the template, set up the TS… I even attempted to thin the board the same old, same old way for about twenty minutes!!
With everything set, the second one took about 20 minutes… I still had to cut the panel out of the drawer side first, and I "took a moment" to clean the piece up on the jointer before I ran it by the Table Saw…
Pretty darn handy machine to have at hand, I'm finding…  
Hey David, there you are!!
I meant a wrench to cut,
as in, I didn't want it taken away from me… I want it all and to be able to keep it… 
But I figured you didn't want me to leave it in the box
and continue to save it for some special project
that I'll never end up making…
I cut them to size with the Scroll Saw. That part took about 3-4 minutes… The Imbuia cuts like a dream… Planed nice too…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Mike, I used a white pencil on dark woods. Available at stationary and art stores here. Hopefully there too. If not give me an address and I'll send some.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Martyn, that's a very gracious offer!! I tried light colored pencils and it didn't work out very well for me though. I don't see so good anymore, particularly on a dark background… You ought to see me trying to read #'s off the back of the computer!! Black numerals on a black background!! They might as well use invisible ink…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Mike,
Try chalk on dark boards… readily available at that school across from your house!!! It's a little tricky because it is thick so you can't use it for the fine cuts.
I can't believe you are making a box… for a change!
That light cherry is certainly pretty wood and the imbuia with it looks great!
All these new tools, Mike… that's great!
Ellen


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Ellen's idea about chalk is actually good for thin lines too. Just score your lines with a marking knife first and then rub a little powdered chalk into them and voila a nice white super thin line.

Your box looks great so far Mike and I'm glad to see that your new jointer is making your life more pleasant.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Great looking box, Mike!

I really like the choice of woods. The combinations really complement each other.

Gotta love that jointer.

Lew


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *And the beat goes on...*
> 
> Who'd have thought it, but I'm making another box!!
> I made the sides out of a little of the cherry my Parent's neighbor was kind enough to give me…
> The bad news is, the band saw only accepts wood under 5 1/2" thick and the original piece was almost 7" wide…
> The good news is, my boxes are small ones, so I cut about 1 3/4" off of it, and I'll use that to make the hinges… I guess you can see why this was a cut-off…
> But the subject today is the panels, top and bottom. Where the cherry is so light colored, I decided to use some of the Imbuia that Brother Patron sent me for the top panel, for some variation. It was a wrench to cut into this stuff!! I still want to make a box out of it later on, so I used it for only the top panel… For the bottom panel, I rummaged around in the scrap bin, and found a pine Drawer side that'll fill the bill…
> I went back to making raised panels this time, trotting out the Fence extender, and clamping a board over the entire Table Saw to "simulate" a zero clearance insert
> When I went to fit them in their respective dadoes, they were too "fat" and wouldn't fit…
> In the past, that would mean that I'd have to file, plane, wheedle, and cajole them down to size… sigh…
> BUT WAIT!!! I have a new Jointer!!! Two swipes on that baby whittled them right down to size!! HeeHee…
> The Bottom Pine Panel, cut and fitted:
> And the top Imbuia Panel:
> The Imbuia is impossibly dark to mark on, so after making the cardboard template, I used masking tape so I could see the markings…
> Just as predicted, foreseen, and indeed, mentioned in the owner's manual, the Jointer produces prodigious amounts of wood shavings. So I rounded up an unused Shopvac from the Family Compound and hooked it up…
> BUT WAIT AGAIN!! The One part that they did not ship with the Jointer, was the Vacuum Hose coupling…
> So I had to fabricate one, out of an empty cracker box and duct tape…
> This marks only the second time in my life, that I've used duct tape… for actual duct work…
> It'll work just fine until I can get the real article…


Boxes are the only thing that can possibly save me from cutting board hell, Mike. I must make some more as well.


----------



## littlecope

*Progress at a Snail's Pace...*

Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
It's been a life saver… 
But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…  
Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes… 
And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
NOT SO FAST!! LOL
If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Mike, That's how my progress is, at a snail's pace ;-)) Welcome to the club!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


I've been on vacation this week- it's been hot in my workshop in the basement…no AC for this boy!!!!

I never noticed before how much shaping is invloved with your hinges, your parts with all the layout

lines and drilled holes reminds me of the mill work at work. Looks like your getting close to your favorite

job-sanding--LOL


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Less mistakes when you take your time, Mike!

If I didn't know better, I'd say we have the same scroll saw!!

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


good to see someone have fun 

thank´s Mike

Dennis


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Mike I think you've made good progress & those hinges are incredible.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


It's coming along very well Mike. It was interesting to see how you parted off the box top. I can't help wondering why you didn't do it on the tablesaw, but I'm sure you had a good reason. You are so good at making those hinges that they seem to just pop out. Just the mark-up scares me to death, not to mention all the st noarting holes. Keep up the good work and try not to sweat while you are doing it.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Moving right along there Mike.
The heat is a killer right now, even down here by the ocean!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Can't help but be fascinated by your hinges, Mike. They really are a work of art.


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


You are moving pretty fast compared to my pace! Looking forward to seeing the hinges in place and what you come up with for a tray.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Thanks, my Friends!!
The hinges are really not very hard to make, though they are a little nerve-wracking… The planning that goes into them takes all the time… and then second guessing myself, wondering if I plotted them right or not!! But my time is improving on them… My first set took almost five hours and I've cut that nearly in half…
I sometimes think that the "Just for Fun" series is misnamed… I start every one of these projects with the honest intention of making something strictly for fun… But somewhere along the way, the project takes on a life of its own… Each one seems to develop its own "personality", so to speak…
Maybe that's the "Fun" of it after all…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


well done and documented ,
as usual mike .

as far as fun ,

it has to beat flipping burgers (LOL) !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Oh, here we go, picking on us poor hamburger flippers again… 
Did you know, that a hamburger is one of the hardest things to cook?!
Steaks are easy. Like wood, they have grain, and cook at a fairly even pace…
Burgers, on the other hand, have that grain all jumbled up, so its kind of an unknown for each one…
I've known trained, professional Chefs that couldn't cook them right!! On average, I'd guess only one cook in ten can cook them correctly, it's usually a hit or miss thing when you order one in a restaurant…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


that's why i stick to boiling OSB (wafferwood) ,

it come's out the same every time (LOL) !

and the taste never changes .


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Progress at a Snail's Pace...*
> 
> Almost a week ago (A Week!) I left off with the latest box, a Cherry and Imbuia type of thing, finally together…
> As has been discussed here and everyday, everywhere, it's been HOT!! It's hard to get motivated in the heat… I actually resorted to putting in a second air conditioner, one that I had picked up on sale two years ago and was keeping as a "Emergency Back-Up" for my main one…
> It's been a life saver…
> But anyway, back to the box!! The first thing to do on it, was to take it apart one last time and give all the parts yet another thorough sanding…
> and then cut the sides, one by one, on the Scroll Saw…
> I like doing them this way because the saw blade's kerf is about the size of a pencil line, and though I can't cut a perfectly straight line, whatever idiosyncrasies there might be, are mirrored top to bottom perfectly!!
> I pegged them all together in the usual fashion and turned my attention to the hinges, starting with drilling the pivot holes. This time, I tried using a Quick Fence on the Drill Press by simply clamping a convenient short piece of angle iron to the table…
> Then I drew and drilled, and it was off to the Scroll Saw again…
> Sometimes, during the cutting, it's necessary to stop and clear the waste…
> The cutting actually takes hardly any time at all, and in about a half hour the clearing, not quite done, cuts were made…
> It's then a pretty simple matter to cut off the waste, and after a little bit of finagling I had these… Cherry Hinges…
> There's a split in one of them that I'm going to have to take extra-special care with…
> While I was at these, I took the leftover scrap and cut a finger lift handle… it took about four minutes…
> And that's about as far as I've gotten… The "Hardware" is all set…
> And the Box, top and bottom are all pegged, and in the middle of having the ****************************** filled…
> Almost done, you're thinking, eh?
> NOT SO FAST!! LOL
> If anybody noticed, this box is coming out larger than usual… I think it needs some trays…


Next thing you know, Mike, it'll be the shelf stackers that get it in the neck. lol


----------



## littlecope

*The Trays Begin...*

In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
I then cut them to length…
Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
After cutting, it'll look something like this…
I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


"Ah sweet sleep that knits the ravelled sleeve of care"

Nice going, Mike. The trays are coming along nicely. Time to dream of glories to come. I bet you're enjoying that new jointer, eh?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Martyn, the new jointer is the bee's knees!! 
I thought I was down for the count, but couldn't drift off…
So I cut the first, upper one with the partition…
My eyes are failing, so I'll cut the bottom one tomorrow, but before I called it a day, I glued on the hinges…
I'll be sorry tomorrow, if I hadn't…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


well so it goes folks ,
another exciting chapter in our ongoing saga ,

'box building in New Hampshire"

tune in tomorrow ,
for the next episode of 'just for fun' .

well done , mike ,
a great tutorial ,
and a great box too .


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Nice going Mike.
Every new toy.. er tool.. is a joy to work with!!
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Don't forget to drink your Oval-tine!!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


"Don't forget to drink your Oval-tine!!" What's this!? A cruddy commercial??!! Son-of-a-b*#@H!!! ;^)

Great Blog, Mike! I really like the way you organize your thought/work processes.

Lew


----------



## Blake

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Neat! Thanks for the progress photos.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Lew stole my line Son-of-a-b*#@H!!!;^)...LOL

At first I missed the word resaw and was thinking, this guy milled 4/4 stock to .187????

Glad to see your jointer getting a work out, more complex boxes with bigger toys I see!!!!


----------



## lanwater

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Very detailed step by step. Lots of information.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


A memory of more innocent times

*Ovaltinies *

We are the Ovaltinies, little girls and boys,
Make your request we'll not refuse you,
We are there just to amuse you,
Would you like a song or story?
Will you share our joys?
At work and play were more than keen,
Because we all drink Ovaltine,
We're happy girls and boys.

Its not a commercial, its an Advert


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Trays Begin...*
> 
> In the last episode it was decided that, because this Box is a little bigger than usual, I'd be making some trays for it. I guess I'm still anxious to use the new toy, because I sized the wood I'll be using last… first!!
> After Re-sawing another scrap of the Cherry, I thinned it down on the Jointer to about 3/16". These will be for the bottoms of the two trays…
> With the Imbuia top, and Cherry sides on the outer Box, I'm going with Imbuia sides and Cherry Bottoms for these inside trays. Yesterday, I began by setting the Dado depth on the Table Saw…
> And then carefully plowed the dadoes out. I had to move the fence once on each to make a slightly larger Dado…
> Then I simply sliced them to height… In this case, the interior of the box will only allow for a maximum of 3"...
> I then cut them to length…
> Here, you can see the result of yesterday's two hours, and the general goal…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This morning I got on it bright and early, beginning with making some "Spacer Blocks" for marking the finger joints. This was something I tried first on the Box proper… It went so fast, I never had a chance to chronicle it for you!! I made a grid on a small piece of some of the 1/4" plastic that Bob Kollman sent me a while ago…
> Then I cut as many as I thought I'd need for this…
> I'll use them on the next step, but first I had to mark the depths of these joints…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> I used the spacer blocks to mark the finger widths… This might even introduce some semblance of uniformity, something I'm altogether unfamiliar with…http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377
> In any event, the upper tray is going to have a single partition… so I marked that next…
> After cutting, it'll look something like this…
> I'll probably do some more cutting today, but it's raining… and the rain is making me… sleepy…


Another enjoyable and educational blog Mike. it is fun watching how you are continually refining your techniques. The inside box is going to be a dandy. Your hinges are looking fantastic too.

Remember, drinking too much Ovaltine can make you, uh, oval.


----------



## littlecope

*A Productive Weekend...*

Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers… 
Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
Man, what fun!!!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Super job, Mike!

The tray will make an excellent storage area for Ritz Crackers ;^)

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


well , well .
another excellent journey to the fun side ,

as always , a worthwhile trip .
your work , and your blogs ,
are well done ,
not rare or burnt ,
just right .
thanks michael ,

it's always good to see ,
how you yanks do things !


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Another superb job! Hey Mike, Did David call you a Yankee? Doesn't he realize that's blasphemous in Red Sox Nation? Just kidding David. I realize your reference is to our geographic region.


----------



## longgone

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Lookin good ! Alot of work. Your wooden hinges always look great also.
I saw the poor mans Japanes saw in Lowes the other day…it was in kit form in two different parts of the store.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


I have been watching you… and am inspired to make my own timber hinges… which I have now done… not at nice as yours but they work… will post soon… they are on a dart board cabinet..
thanks for all your posts…


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Great progress Mike.


----------



## MickeyGee

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Box looks great overall but those hinges look really caught my eye! Nicely done.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Looking good Mike, I see another classic tool, that drill might get you
a couple hundred bucks on American Pickers!!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


great work there Mike
I´m looking forward to see it finished

Dennis


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Great box, Mike!
I really like those trays… I also like the Ritz cracker look in the pictures!!!
The trays came out great!
Stay out of the heat!!!
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


Thanks Everybody… 
Lenny: That's the first time I've ever been called a Yankee, geographic or otherwise… I'm guessing David is not a Baseball fan!! LOL
Larry: I'm looking forward to your hinges with breathless anticipation!! When are we going to see them?!
Bob K.: That's a great program, huh? I think I like "Pawn Stars" better though… but I enjoy both of them…
Ellen: I work in a kitchen, remember? I enter the heat, I don't keep out of it!! 
The heat never really bothered me that much… until this year… I must be getting old… either that or it's just plain HOT!! LOL


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


The box is really nice Mike. The contrasting colored woods add a lot to it's looks too. It's nice to see that you are flexible when it comes to tools.


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *A Productive Weekend...*
> 
> Of course, working in the Restaurant Biz, I mean the last few days… I ended up getting in about 9-10 hours on this latest box, and except for some small detail work, it's just about ready for some finishing…
> If you'll recall, I left off Wednesday having glued the hinges in place…
> I began yesterday morning by pinning them into place with wooden dowel, and cutting off the excess with my trusty "Poor Man's" Japanese Saw. Notice the finely crafted handle…
> I then flipped it, put it up on blocks, and glued on the handle…
> Then it was back to the trays… I cut the second, bottom one, and then clamped up the the top one to take some sizes to cut a panel template…
> Then I simply cut it out. I must be eating my wheaties, because it came out just right, first try…
> Because I cut them at the same time, this pattern should work for top and bottom, but I checked them to make sure…
> Once satisfied with the fit, I decided where on the Cherry pieces I wanted, and marked them out…
> Pretty bad, huh? Times are so tough, we can only get ITZ crackers…
> Then I cut them out and fitted them in…
> Before I called it a day yesterday, I took a minute to pin the handle…
> So the box itself is all set, ready to start finishing, but I have a little more work left on the trays…
> Man, what fun!!!


I almost bought that saw. Box looks great, Mike. It's nice to see a little twist from the usual.


----------



## littlecope

*Busy, busy busy...*

I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
Here's after making the long, side cuts…
And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Rings a bell, Mike. Nice work at conjuring the ring shape out of the block, you sir are a magician.

The box looks good both 'in the white' (unfinished) and with finish applied. Its getting that rich feeling to it now.

Good work mate. Thanks for posting. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


well done there chief ….er…....chef !

great box , coming along nicely .

and that ring ,

is it your LJ signal ring ,

like a super jock box ring , (LOL) ?


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Love the box Mike and the ring too. Good scrolling!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Cool little ring, Mike! Looking forward to seeing it with a finish!!

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


the box realy pops now
and I´m sure you will show us a very niiice ring when it´s done

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Nice box, rings a good touch!!!!


----------



## jordan

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Yeah, that's very nice - box and ring - now you can take it and have an initial lasered into it - or try wood burning. I think with your talent, that should be no problem.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Love the box, Mike.
Ellen


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


Nice work Mike. I like the finger lift idea. You could make a nice finger ring out of that too.


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *Busy, busy busy...*
> 
> I haven't been around much lately because I've been, guess what, busy!!
> The work on the Cherry and Imbuia box and trays was completed…
> Now I'm in the middle of applying finish to it… It's slow going, but it's coming along…
> For a little break in the action, and another chance for fun and adventure, I decided to try out an idea I had a while ago… If anyone recalls, at one point, making all the shaped "Finger Lifts" and Hinges, I thought that it wouldn't be that much of a stretch to make a wooden ring in the same fashion…
> So I gave it a try… Here's some of the last of the cribbing block with the ring drawn on it
> This is after drilling the access holes for scroll saw cutting…
> Here's after making the long, side cuts…
> And, after a whole twenty minutes worth of work, this is what I got…
> It still needs a little more filing and sanding, and then of course some finishing, but it didn't come out bad for a first try…


I miss this one yesterday as I was busy. It is a nice blog and every steps is nice.. Now I know it is Cherry. Thanks for posting.


----------



## littlecope

*Sawdust Update...*

I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
I hope you're out there Bob!!
It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
I located the small pattern I was looking for…
I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
Then drilled the access holes…
Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
Then simply cut around them… 
The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Mike,

Great trip down memory lane! Nice score on the wood, too!

Wooden Birds and Bumble Bees in motion- how cool is that!!!!!!!!

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


we cope the best we can sometimes , mike

the bird's and the bee's ,
that's about as basic as it get's .

i'm sure you will come to 'feel' ,
all the wood you found .
give it time .

nice boiler .


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Wow, that is quite a stash of wood you have there!
I bet there are some real finds in there.
I love your bees… what a cool idea!
Ellen


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


quite a selection of wood you have to choose from…...

wow…birds and bees swayin' with the wind…..what a novel idea


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Hi, Everybody!!
I was running kinda over-long on this and never mentioned my "Commissioned" Project…
A Waitress at work asked me if I could make her a Frame, nothing fancy, to hold the back of an old t-shirt that she wanted to save the sentiment from…
I'm embarrassed!! I had a frame kicking around, that was exactly the size I needed!! After a quick sanding and painting, I then adapted it to stretch the cloth over, done deal!!
She's going to hang it in New Hampshire's oldest Private Club here in Manchester… I've been there many times, since I was little, even… Grand Dad was a Life-time member…


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


very cool Mike, looks like this would make a sweet mobile - can't wait to see how it comes out.


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Very cool mike, I like the mobile idea, and what a cool poster to find. Makes quite a statement in todays world.


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


You have some really cool stories Mike.
And, it is amazing what you can do with a cribbing block.

Sheila has inspired me to go out & shop for a new scroll saw.
Your birds & bees mobile will be another nice project.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Hi Mike,
Thank your for this little travel in your life, to share this little memory with us.
It touched me.
I'm sure also the wood will start talking, what about a memory box, full of sweet momories, a treasure chest, you could make a family treasure chest, one that you can open and find smiles and memories.
Best of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WoodenFrog

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Hi Mike, Wow! What a great story and a liittle glimps into your past life.
The bees are very cool! I like to see the birds and the bees mobile when finished.
Nice find on the wood! Great blog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Nice collection of wood, the mystery board sounds like a great piece to break in a new band saw blade with.

If it is walnut, a board like that would cost around 90 - 150 bucks in our neighborhood.

Yeah, I can imagine back in the 60's ma asking you to put another lump of coal on the fire…My Grandmother,

referred to them as the bad old days….She hated coal furnaces and outdoor plumbing, and hand pumps on

wells!!!! Your bees look great, little scrolled birds might have been a good ad on to your bird house!!!

looking forward to the next installment…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


Mystery wood is good, Mike. Like the bees. Good blog


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> I went up to the Folk's house once again last week to mow the lawn… but it didn't need it. We've had very little rain and are in the "Dog Days" of summer when the grass slows down anyway…
> So, to pass the time, I combed through the wood stashes that are there… It seems I've inherited a pretty large supply of woods (at least for me!).
> Aside from the pallet full of cribbing blocks, there are various other piles, like this one which is mostly Oak
> It's difficult to see, but off in a quiet little corner by itself, is a largish slab of unknown, mystery wood…
> That slab has been in their basement for as long as I can remember!! It had to have been a bench top for a fairly weighty machine… There's an oval cut in it that must have been cut to allow a belt to pass through. It's a substantial piece… I'd guess it's 15-16" across, a bit over 3" in thickness, and almost 6' long. The thing is very heavy!! Around a 100 lbs, I bet… I've yet to take a knife to it and expose some of the grain, but it might be Walnut…
> The standing posts with the splits in them were an experiment in hand-hewing that my Dad conducted… about thirty years ago…
> Frankly, I'm overwhelmed by it all!! Looking at piles of wood doesn't inspire me as much as having a single board, that I can try to make something out of… With that in mind, I grabbed another cribbing block and re-sawed a piece…
> Forgive the photo quality!! All I had with me was the cell phone…
> I cut that and stopped… The Wood isn't "speaking" to me, other then to say that I definitely need a new Band Saw Blade!! Ah, well…
> While I was in the Garage, I remembered Mr. Kollman asking where the boiler was for my Dad's steam engines…
> I hope you're out there Bob!!
> It was kind of funny in that, when I turned it to take a shot, small chunks of spent coal and ashes fell out through the grates… Coal… I shoveled a few hundred tons of that over the years… Dad heated the house and the garage with the stuff for about 40 years…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Anyway, for the latest project, I began work on a very modest level… Scrollgirl/Sheila, and others, had inspired me to go back to my roots, so to speak, and actually use my Scroll Saw for some Scroll work!! I had to go into the Archives…
> I located the small pattern I was looking for…
> I then traced it onto some left-over pieces of Cherry from Ellen's Box…
> Cut the pieces in half and made a bundle out of them all…
> Then drilled the access holes…
> Scrolled all the inside cuts on the first set of four…
> Then simply cut around them…
> The intended purpose of these is to make a "Swarm" of Bees Mobile… but I might cut a bird or two to add to them. That way, it will be a "Facts of Life" Mobile… You know, the Birds and the Bees!!


One thing leads to another and now you are scrolling again. Lots of fun and a good result. Let's see more of that Mike!


----------



## littlecope

*Sawdust Update...*

If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
And then the work stopped…
My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork… 
To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one… 
Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


You always have such interesting projects, Mike!
Love the scroll saw work.
Ellen


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Wonderful!
That she is moving in, we are not made to be alone… And men who like to spend their spare time in the workshop, should by law live with a woman… Otherwise we never come out (my gf lifes in France, so I know).
Congratulations to both of you (she is a lucky woman).
And I most defenetly like the approch, she move in and you make a bed project.
Way to go, best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


*hello Debbie welcome to LJ,s* ,
couldn't be happening to a nicer guy .

congratulations !

you seem to be in good form,
and accepting fate well .
Until Yesterday!! **(it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up)* *,
and are happy !

oh , the tray is nice ,
and you can add some personal touches,
to the 'birds and the bees' project now .


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Very cool projects Mike! As a scroller, I favor the birds and bees over all but the tray seems to be very nice. Thanks for posting!

Good luck to you and Debbie!


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Birds and bees looking good!!!

Congrats on your new roommate!

Table looks like it will be useful for many things…...however….......

don't you think you should have saved the bed slats for 'emergency' repairs????


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Mike,

I thought all scroll works were original…didn't know they made a tracing book.

Nice birds and bees….nice tray…and Hello Debbie…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Nice work, Mike on all fronts.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


You make it look easy…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Mike and Debbie,

Wish you both all the best. Debbie, you could not have found a nicer fellow!!

And Mike, the wood working is top notch- as always.

Lew


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


two thinking on moving together
a bird and bees (where is the flower) project 
come up….......hmm is there somthing you don´t tell Mike….........LOL
congrat´s to both of you  and the best wiches from Ærø

take care
Dennis


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that the living situation works out well. And maybe you two kids will take it another step further?


> ?


----------



## NedB

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> If anyone remembers, I was working on a mobile project… something about the birds and the bees…
> After the bees were cut, came the birds. I went back to an old Spielman book of Scroll Saw patterns for a hummingbird pattern that I liked and had cut a number of times…
> The pattern wasn't quite proportional to the bees, so with the wonders of modern technology, I shrank it down a little…
> After stack-cutting, I came up with these…
> And then the work stopped…
> My Girlfriend of many years, Debbie, moved in with me and we've been involved in all the details of moving her for the last couple weeks… Needless to say, but there's been very little time for woodworking…
> Until Yesterday!! The mobile project is in a holding pattern (it's actually all done, just needs to be finished, and strung up) because I decided to start on another project that I had in mind…
> I wanted to make a small, sort of table for the lap-top, so we could surf the internet from the comfort of bed… Of course, it can also be used for eating on, reading, or even paperwork…
> To that end, I secured an old drawer bottom and some old maple bed slats that were kicking around…
> I began by rough cutting the slats overlong and plowing out a dado to hold the drawer bottom with the table saw…
> This is somewhat different in that I'm making a frame to fit an existing panel. I'm using finger joints for the connections and the first one is utterly routine… All the others, I had to assemble the thing and mark the joints one by one…
> Anyway, I got the tray made after a couple hours…
> I'll be adding two "Stringers", to strengthen that thin drawer bottom… then I'll add some legs… and then I'll have two projects to finish…


Hey I recognize that birdie! Funny how we're all connected, I scrolled that out a couple of years ago and it now is a window 'hanger' in my parents' bathroom.


----------



## littlecope

*The fun continues...*

To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back… 
We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together… 
I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
Anyway, Thank You!! 
And now, back to the "Fun"!!
The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!! 
But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards… 
Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Looking good so fare trom here Mike 
but a shame there is no picture of the moving 
they are always fun to wastch , speciel if its on narrow stairs ….lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Mike, Very good job on the joints. I can see you put some thought into them. It seems to have turned out nice. What type of finish will you use?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Dennis: The move wasn't that bad, but I was a little too busy to snap pictures… 
Cozmo: As far as finish, I've had pretty good luck with plain old Spar Urethane, of the brush-on variety, for small furniture projects… I'll cross that bridge when I reach it though… Maybe I'll try some clear varnish or shellac this time…? 
Thanks, my Friends!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Looking good,
Inspirational to see you use the scroll saw for tennons, perhaps this can bring mine to some more use.
Happy to hear that you are growing together like two beautiful old trees.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Mike,

Great project! I always marvel at how versatile you are with your scroll saw.

Looks like Debbie will be enjoying Saturday morning breakfasts in bed, very soon!

Lew


----------



## WoodenFrog

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Wow! Great one Mike! Looks real nice.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


some day ,
some lucky person will find this table ,
and say ,

"they sure don't make things like they used too" !

or better yet ,

"my grandfather built this " .

debbie is one blessed woman ,
a caring man ,

and a cook !


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Nice work, Mike. Like the joints done scroll-saw fashion.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Mike,
You are the master of the scroll saw!! Those are incredible joints!
I'd love to see a "scroll-off" between you and Scrollgirl Sheila - the projects would be legendary!
Ellen


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *The fun continues...*
> 
> To begin with, I wanted to Thank Everyone for their kind and warm words, welcoming Debbie to the "Family" here!! Her and I go way back…
> We first met in 1977 and saw each other for about a year. We "Re-met" in December 2001 and have been steady ever since… It's only natural for us to live together… Neither of us are half as happy or complete apart, as we are when we are together…
> I would love to post some "then and now" pix, but we haven't taken any "now" pictures lately… I'm working on that…
> Anyway, Thank You!!
> And now, back to the "Fun"!!
> The latest project is a small table, like a breakfast in bed type of thing, and I had begun by making the top for it…
> I wanted to strengthen the top by adding a couple of "stringers". The method for joining was to be through-finger joints… To that end, I began by laying-out the locations…
> Then, I drilled holes for the Scroll Saw work…
> And then it was some Scroll Saw action…
> As usual, my wood selection provided me with some of the hardest and most difficult cutting!! The Wood is Rock Maple and I went through a half dozen blades cutting these out. They didn't snap or anything, I just plum wore them out!!
> But the desired effect was ultimately achieved…
> There was one more step to do before dry-fitting all the parts together… When I milled them, I plowed out the dado on all of the pieces, and now that "Extra" has to be removed off of these stringers. It's a pretty simple matter using the Scroll Saw…
> There is still work to be done on this top. I'm going to use the jointer to clean these up and chamfer all the corners… There's also a decision to be made about which way the panel is to be placed. One side is the finish side, and is about as interesting as last year's bird's nest. The other is, of course, the unfinished… and has knots, and swirling grain, and more… I guess you can see which way I'm leaning towards…
> Today, I'm going to start work on the legs… but that will be a story for another day…


Very nice Mike. Love those joints


----------



## littlecope

*It ain't Z Z Top...*

...But she's got Legs!!
Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded… 
My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!! 
Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another. 
I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


So cool, Mike.
Love the design… lots of room for legs!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


Hi Mike,
Really nice, she starts to get some curves.
Even I love 6, I would give her a little more angel, unless the goal are to be wet in the bed…
(But only if I'm right when I assume, the legs will be foldable).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


 already start to like it
thanks for the opdate
looking forward to the next installment

Dennis


----------



## Bluebear

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


looking good mike!!

nice design on the legs


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


.... and she knows how to use them. Looks really good, Mike. Hope both you and Mr. Jointer have fun.


----------



## Gregn

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


For being clueless, looks good to me.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


cool !

*I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! *

what exactly is this table serving ?

i thought you are the cook .

might you be sitting in the corner on it at times now ,
with a little chalkboard , LOL ?


----------



## SPalm

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


Looking good.

Hmmm. I am not sure I want to be there when she meets Mr. Jointer. There might be some stuff flying around.

Steve


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


A fitting server for chocolate covered strawberries and champagne!

Beautiful work, Mike!

Lew


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


Contour, design, shape, craftmanship, execution and great comments! Nice!


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


Nice legs indeed
After champagne, both may also play a billiard game over.


----------



## Rustic

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


very shapely legs Mike


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *It ain't Z Z Top...*
> 
> ...But she's got Legs!!
> Yesterday was a really good day!! My objective for the day, was to put some legs on this small table I'm building… Of course, I have no clue how to do that correctly, but nonetheless I proceeded…
> My vision was to have the legs splay out slightly, not only from side to side, but from front to back. First, I checked visually what angle looked appealing, and determined that a conservative 6° was in order… The number, shall be six…
> Began by marking a 6° angle on yet another bed slat…
> Then I brought the pieces to the Scroll Saw which was also tilted to 6° and cut off two of the legs…
> Because of the tilts there are right and left sides to these, so to cut the other two I simply reversed the angle and cut them in the same fashion…
> The height of this table I wanted to be 12", but I added an inch to 13"... I figured, it's purpose is to be used on the bed and the weight of the thing will sink it into the bed somewhat… There's also this, it's a heckuva lot easier to cut them down if they're too long, then it is to make them longer if they're too short!!
> Anyway, in short order I had the four legs…
> The next step was to make a method for mounting these on. I have some carriage bolts kicking around I'd like to use for this… but how do I mount them tilted?
> In keeping with my personal "Simple is Best" philosophy, I took a scrap from an old Pine bench top that older Brother Steve gave to me… I tilted the Table Saw blade to the ubiquitous 6°, and cut a thin strip. I then straightened it back up to 90°, and cut another.
> I then taped these two strips together and cut them to length, in this case 2 3/4"...
> The result, is four small "sandwiches" of shim-type clamps that will hold the legs hard and fast to the sides of the top…
> At this point I just had to clamp it up and take a look… I even tried sitting on it just to see if it would hold up!! Happily, it did…
> Well, this bit of work had all gone so well and speedily, that I still had time to give these legs some shaping… I simply drew a curious sort of shape on one of them, cut it out on the Scroll Saw, perfected it a little, and then used that one to mark the other three…
> I even managed to get the legs all cleaned up and sanded Yesterday… It was a Splendid Day altogether…
> I doubt I'll get a chance to do more Today, but the next step is taking apart the top once again and introducing the pieces to Mr. Jointer…


Looks good, sounds like a good project for a week end!!!

Look forward to seeing it with a finish!!!


----------



## littlecope

*Lots, and very little...*

I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on… 
But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets… 
I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad… 
The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it… 
The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Happy Belated Birthday, Mike. Looks like you had a really great time.

Too bad about your old home. We certainly do accumulate lots of memories from the place we've lived and seeing past homes really bring them to life.

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


well 
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !*

so you have an excuse do you ,
OK we can handle that ,
eat off your lap in bed .

we can wait .
never to late for your excellent work !


----------



## NBeener

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


I love the table.

You are a very youthful 52. HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!

Amazing about that building. That will probably NOT "buff right out."

I can't speak for anybody else, but … I'll ALWAYS look at pics of major appliances !

Hope 52 is the best. I wish you health, peace, and happiness !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Thanks, Guys!!
No, Neil, that's not going to buff out… I think they're still trying to figure out how to knock it down. The whole place is poised rather precariously on a hill, and next to a very busy street… No one was allowed in to retrieve any of their personal stuff… Those poor folks lost everything…
I liked it there. It was one of those old places that didn't have a straight or level line in it, but had tons of character… I'll miss seeing it, when it disappears…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Happy birthday, Mike.
Sorry about your old apartment building. It is always difficult to see something like that happen.
The table will be wonderful!!
Looking forward to seeing the finished project.
Hope you are enjoying the nice New England autumn.
Ellen


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Well, I'm certainly glad that no one was seriously hurt in the fire. I'm Sorry about the pets, however. It looks like your table is coming along nicely. The joinery looks very good.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Happy birthday.
We better hope they don't find out the fire started in your old workshop, where you did some clumsy wireing… ;-9
What a sweet mother you have, give her a kiss.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Great picture on the beach, not to many days left for that.

I know about having no time to finish projects, hopefully I will finish my sons bed

today or tomorrow…I'm about to start mega overtime at work which means I'll

only have the weekends. That did look like an awesome house that burnt down,

I guess we are always in a constant state of change. Happy Birthday Mister!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


HAPPY - BIRTHDAY MIKE
enjoy the day….ooh I can see you do it allready 

yeeaah its always a shame to see some of the old buildings get destroyed
lets hope the new will get some desent caracter over the years

take care
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Yes. Happy birthday, Mike. 52 ain't half bad is it?


----------



## Bearpie

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Happy happy birthday as Cap't Kangaroo used to say! I watched him with my 2 girls when they were growing up and can never get that ditty out of my head every time a birthday comes up! Sorry about your old place but aren't you glad you didn't still live there?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


happy birthday mike…sounds and looks like a wonderful day…happy washing…maybe small pieces of wood can be washed in that thing…....the rustic look…lol…....sorry about the old place…memories are good though huh…..enjoy the table project…looks fun…grizz


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Lots, and very little...*
> 
> I've gotten very little done on the small table I was working on…
> But it seems like lots has happened. I woke up a week ago today to the news that there had been a terrific fire over night… and then I saw the address!!! I used to live in this building, here in Manchester…
> I lived in the second story apartment for almost eight years… The back side of this sprawling old place was where the fire started, we're told it was an electrical problem…
> The building was a total loss. Incredibly, no one was hurt, though some people lost their pets…
> I feel like I lost an old friend, sort of… spent most of the "90's there, good times… and bad…
> The following day (last Saturday) I celebrated my 52nd Birthday!! Debbie and some Friends brought me to Rye Beach here in New Hampshire… It was a Glorious Day!! Weather was perfect… Bright sun with a great breeze…
> They even had a cake for me, with Ice Cream!!
> My Mom gave me a generous gift that put me over the top on buying a washing machine, but I'll spare you the pix of that…
> Anyway, lots happening, including the "Day Job", where I've been working extra hours the last few weeks… All I've managed on the small table is cleaning up the parts that comprise the top with the jointer…
> Then I marked for some rounded cut-outs to lighten up this piece, both literally and figuratively…
> So far, I've only found time to cut one of them out, and to begin to shape it…
> The good news is, I have a normal work-week this week, and will have a normal week-end after. Maybe I'll get to do some Wood-working…


Thanks again, Everybody…
Ellen: The Weather has been super!! Gotta love it… Are the leaves late in starting to turn this year, or is it just me? It seems like they're usually well along by now…
Bob K.: A constant flux, my Friend… The only thing permanent, is change…
Martyn: I'm good with 52… Fifty was the tough one, at least for me. This is just another year…
Grizz: The Day was Excellent!! I'm having good fun with this table, but it's starting to drag a little… I'd kind of like to finish it off… After all, I have boxes to make!!


----------



## littlecope

*Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*

Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood… 
Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
The corners went from looking like this…
To looking like this…
So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!! 
With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Good recovery, Mike. What with the job and the girlfriend there can't be much spare time left!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


That final picture of the top belies any mistakes!!!
It looks like you planned it that way!
Just a little design adjustment…;-)
Ellen


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Looks great Mike. No problems…


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Thanks, my Friends…
It's puzzling to me that as "Bang my head against the wall" stupid as this was, it's still my absolutely favorite way to relax…
I'm lucky to get 4-5 hours a week nowadays to do it, but it's vital for me to do… to maintain an even keel…
I actually got it up on its legs yesterday, but thought I covered enough ground for this blog… The End is in sight, and with any luck, I could be ready to start applying finish by the weekend…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


can't rush a good thing
but you can fix one

and it seems you did a great job on this one

soon you will be to lazy 
to do anything
but eat in bed
and watch cartoons


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Auggghhh, that was a story.
Yes, and nothing else to do - up on the horse and bite the tounge, get the mistakes fixed and move on.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Great job Mike. Keep it up!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


It seems to be coming along nicely.

It looks like it won't be long until it's finished.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Comming along nicely, nice and curvey.


----------



## whitedog

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Bonehead move , I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway. .... Boy does that ever sound familiar


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


this is a wonderful table mike..i love how you do the hand cutting detail…very nice touch,,,one of these times im going to give it a whirl..but your also working from what you learned from your dad..who was by all ive seen a real craftsman….grizz


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


great saved Mike

take care
Dennis


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Looks great to me mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


I thought you were supposed to joint square, flat parts then shape?


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Bonehead move , I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway. ....

Make that the four horsemen of the apocolypse. I've been there too. The sinking feeling when you do it and the relief when you recover the situation, like you've done Mike.


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


Bonehead move , I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway. ....

Been there, done that…...But couldn´t recover. If can´t fix it, burn it.

Good job Mike


----------



## Bluebear

littlecope said:


> *Too much Enthusiasm=More Work!!*
> 
> Simple, Quick, Easy… It seems like I always start projects with these notions! In the event, however, they never turn out that way…
> It has been a while, almost two weeks, but the project is still the same, a small table for computer viewing/breakfast in bed. When we last visited this affair it was in this state…
> I took apart the top once again, and ran all the pieces over the jointer to clean them up…
> This was a huge mistake, a real bonehead move, and the worst part is I knew it but went ahead and did it anyway! With all of the joints for the construction already cut, it was no time to start re-sizing the Wood…
> Eternal optimist as I am, I continued, with a brave face, to shape the pieces…
> A day (or two) of reckoning was in my future, but I forged ahead through my discouragement, painting the top panel and finally pinning the top of the table together…
> Somewhere in there, I also made a trip to the local hardware to pick up some nuts and washers, a can of semi-gloss poly, and a brush. The total cost for this project reached a staggering $11 and some change…
> Anyway, after waiting for paint to dry and working a six day week at the day job, I finally bucked it up and paid the price for my enthusiasm with the jointer… The re-sizing had left huge gaps (about 3/16") in the cross support, through-mortises and resulted in the finger joints in the corners to be over-extended by an equal amount. I filled all the gaps, then rasped and filed the corners into shape… The Prayer Desk that I made several years ago answered my prayers, by being an excellent way to clamp the top down for this work… Collectively, it took about four hours…
> The corners went from looking like this…
> To looking like this…
> So at last, after much trepidation, the top was finally achieved!!
> With that done, I can once again turn my attention back to the legs of this table… but that's a story for another day…


very nice save mike. no one would know the difference 
thanks for sharing your mistake though, it's always nice to learn from others


----------



## littlecope

*Time to make it shiny...*

With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications… 
You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next… 
Perhaps a Box…?


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Looking good Mister!!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


very stylish 
great design

old fashioned or not

you do nice work


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


I'm sure the woman in your life are going to be so happy soon.
And when you realize it's allways on her side of the bed, then you know excatly how to make one more…
I laugh!
No it's important to share, I always serve some of the food on one plate, when I eat in bed with my caroline, just for the pleasure to share.
Look forward to see the presentation pictures of the tray later.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Nice work, Mike. That scroll saw of yours is a flexible old workhorse. Look forward to you next post.


----------



## lumberdustjohn

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Looks like a great enjoyable project.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


I like this table and it looks great. You did a good job.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


You are the master of the scroll saw for things like this, Mike.
This is really coming along nicely.
Watch out for the storm! up there in NH.
Ellen


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Looks great! Now, put it to use and relax a little.


----------



## Jason34

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Another fine blog Mike. I enjoy the little tips and tricks you share.


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Great journey Mike. You can rockn´roll on that while having bkfst !!
Take care friend

I warn you on my next shoe shine box!! PLS no more cutting boards !! LOL


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


Cool Table, Mike!

I really like your approach to the splayed legs.

Lew


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


You Dear Folks are too kind!! 
Thank You all very much…
The Finish is being applied… I took the legs off again to do them separately from the top…
With any luck, the finish should all be dried by this afternoon, and I'll be able to snap some pix…
Thank You once again, my Friends!!!


----------



## Bluebear

littlecope said:


> *Time to make it shiny...*
> 
> With all the trouble I had making the top for this small table, the wrap-up was utterly anti-climatic. I was determined to attach the legs with carriage bolts when the top was completed, and so I did…
> First I clamped the legs one by one, along with the "Sandwiches" (and some scraps to protect the piece!) in place and hand drilled a 1/4" hole through the lot of them…
> Insert the bolt, tighten the nut over the washer, and these are on there strong enough for me to stand on it!!
> There was some final shaping of the legs involved and I took them off one by one and did the work…
> I suppose this would be easier with a "Round-over" bit in the router, but I'm too cheap and old fashioned to buy one!! Plus, I didn't want it to be rounded over for the entire length of the legs so what I did was mark it to cut a chamfer on the Scroll saw. The marking was done by the simple expedient of laying a pencil on the flat and dragging the legs by it…
> The Chamfer, where necessary, was cut by tilting the Scroll saw table to 45°
> Some quick rasp, file, and sandpaper work on each and they were done…
> The Table is now in the finishing "department" with two coats of brush-on semi-gloss poly already applied. I'm going to apply one more coat before I retire for the night and see tomorrow if it's in need of any further applications…
> You'll see it next in the finished projects. Many thanks to those of you who followed along and commented on this latest adventure!! While I'm finishing it, I'll have to be thinking of what to make next…
> Perhaps a Box…?


I'm with the rest Mike.
you'll get a lot of joy out of this 
thanks for sharing your journey!


----------



## littlecope

*Feeling Better!!*

I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
Did some drilling for the pin holes…
Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


----------



## CharlieM1958

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


I'm glad you're feeling better, Mike.

I like that custom circle maker. I trust you have some 45's for smaller circles, and some of those new-fangled CD thingies for even smaller ones.


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Hey Mike, I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


I like the new hinge configuration Mike. Brilliant! I just feel that you left us at just the right point to keep us waiting for the next step when I hope we will see it in action. Sorry to hear you were ill and very glad that you are better now. Nothing is fun when we don't feel well (ancient wisdom).


----------



## MsDebbieP

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


and now how are you feeling?? 
that's a pretty impressive box.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Glad you're feeling better, Mike!

You always amaze me with your skills on the scroll saw. Nice Hinge!!!!

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


as always 
at the cutting edge
these boxes 
seem to hinge on you

glad you are up 
and feeling good again


----------



## rivergirl

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Glad you are feeling better. The flu is circulating the globe.. I had it also. Just now back to 50 percent. Hard to make sawdust when you are hacking up a lung.  Nice box!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Thanks, Everybody!!
I'm feeling good… I think it might have just been the change of season. I've had health issues in Spring and especially Fall since I was a kid… hot to cold, cold to hot, doesn't seem to agree with me… The Woodworking actually helps!! It's better, at least for me, to keep busy, rather than lie around feeling miserable…
Charlie, I do indeed have a selection of 45's for smaller circles!! My personal favorite is "Red Rubber Ball" by the Cyrcles… I haven't yet used CD's, but that's a good idea too… I usually use a coffee can for the smaller ones…
I hope you start feeling better Rivergirl… You have a garage to clean, don't you?!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


*I'm glad you feel like boxing again.

Keep them coming.*


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


How do you do this stuff, Mike!!
The hinges are incredible!!
Ellen


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Glad your feeling better Mike. Sawdust is a good remedy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


that big hinge is going to look good
and great to see you back ….are you sure it was the flu and not someone ells that kept you in bed…LOL

have you ever condsidered the old cassette-tape/ VHF-tapes , lots of free spaggetti form in them )

take care
Dennis


----------



## canadianchips

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Nice re-cycle work.
Yesterday a side table - today a box.
I am going to try the wooden hinge idea. I like that.


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


I love the look of this hinge, Mike. There is something about it that I just can't put in to words. I'm sure that it's not what you were going for, but it has a kind of Freddy Krueger glove look to it. Or, somebody a little less twisted than me, might think that it has a bear claw look. Either way, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## rivergirl

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


I'm thinking backhoe. I guess it's because I used to be married to it.


----------



## Jason34

littlecope said:


> *Feeling Better!!*
> 
> I started feeling lousy a little over three weeks ago… woke up one Monday morning with a chill that I just couldn't shake. I don't know if it was a cold, or the flu, or what, but I haven't felt "normal" until this week…
> I didn't even have any specific symptoms, and it wasn't a knockdown, drag-'em-out thing either, I just had the blahs… didn't feel like Woodworking… I didn't even feel like hanging out here on LJ's, so you know that I was feeling unwell…
> But, sometime last week I wandered into my small shop, and decided to make a little sawdust, to pass the time and make myself feel useful…
> Some of you may recall the small side table that I had found and turned into a box
> I had a side of the table left-over from the work but because of dadoes and embellishments, and a split in it, it limited me as far as box size…
> Of course, such limitations never deter me in my quest for fun, and in about an hour, I had the sides delineated…
> A couple days later, working in fits and starts, I had the box proper made, using some of the sheets of clear plastic Mr. Kollman sent me for panels…
> In fitting the pieces of this thing together, it seemed to be easier to lift the lid off "Sideways" or the "long" way, because the box isn't all that height/weight proportional… so I decided to hinge it that way… i.e., with one larger hinge.
> To that end, I trimmed some stock, in this case Oak…[IMG alt=""Truing" Oak for hinges and clasp"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1350/5102968400_3495f56865_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Did some drilling for the pin holes…
> Then marked some curves with my custom circle maker…
> And finally cut out the pieces on the Scroll Saw…
> Anyway, here is what I was shooting for…
> It looks kinda like a hair pick, doesn't it?! but it should do the job…


Another fine set of hinges Mike.

RE: custom circle maker - reminds me of the adage "Work smarter not harder"

I also hope you continue to feel better.


----------



## littlecope

*Well, not exactly...*

No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card… 
I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Well done Mike. Looks good so far.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


I have a suggestion to put in the box:
"Next time, get Mike what he asks for when he tells you what he needs for wood!" 
She is lucky to have you to do this.
Ellen


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


You know down deep she is saying to herself how lucky she is to have Mike on her team.
Great job buddy !


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Looking good Mike, you are so patient with those finger joints, I am impressed, to make all these on the scroll saw.
Yes she is lucky!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Soooo..
Next up a recipie box of woodworking tips fer dah boss..?
Like what's a proper wood ?

Nice job Mike !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


You are the man for the job Mike. You can salvage a box out of that heavy duty material )


----------



## RonPeters

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Looks great! I can't believe you cut those joints like that! Good eye and a steady hand! I made a jig and it was still hard.


----------



## Chip

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Amazing that you cut those finger joints on a scroll saw and by hand. The fit is terrific. Really great piece of craftsmanship Mike.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Ain't it awful when we have to do this kind of work, Mike ;^)

Nice Job.

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


like the man said

"you can't always get what you want

you get what you need"

like poplar to make a great box !

well done mike


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


isn´t it great to be used like that…......you shuold have said to her that you wanted to make it in
the normal working time instead of being in the kitchen….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Great project Mike,
thanks for letting us follow the progress.

Jamie


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


print this mike
and put it in the box

"i have been eating all my life
and have become somewhat of a conosewer

in my travels
i heard about this place
and decided to try it out

i ate the best hamburger here
i have ever had

give the cook a raise"

david
new mexico


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Comment 'Next time get the man Walnut if that's what he wants, he's far too good a boxmaker for this Poplar stuff.' signed Someone who knows.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


Nice work Mike. It is sure to look great coming from your hands no matter what the wood species. It will probably be filled with suggestions that you make more boxes!

I also like to do box joints with my scroll saw. It's far quieter and less dusty than using routers and table saws. Also you can stack cut two sides at once if you want, and if you're only doing one box, I think it's just as quick.


----------



## DragonLady

littlecope said:


> *Well, not exactly...*
> 
> No Fun here!! This is all Business!!
> Being the resident Handyman (and Box Maker) at the Restaurant, it was inquired of me whether I thought I could make a sort of "Suggestion" box, so the customers could offer up any comments or criticism…
> The Requirements are that it has to be wall-hung, that it needs to lock, and that it needs to be large enough to fit a certain sized comment card…
> I requested some 3/8" Walnut from the Owner (or any Exotic that caught her eye) and received 3/4" Poplar!!
> Well, it's going to be a rugged one!! LOL
> I began work yesterday by plowing out a dado for the bottom panel, then started on the many finger joints for the sides…
> These went pretty slowly with the 3/4" thickness of the wood…
> This was as far as I got yesterday, three sides standing…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Now Today, I began work on the back of this box. This will be a different arrangement, as I need some "Ears" to screw the box to the wall… There's also this, the Poplar Board she had bought, was 3/4" X 12" (or 11 1/2" or some such) so the board is much wider than the necessary height…
> Not a problem!! This will give me a perfect place to add some lettering!!
> First I had to do a mock-up of the word "Comments" to see if it'll fit proper…[IMG alt="The "Comments" work-up"]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1272/5185602900_5931ddd001_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I'll transfer this onto that thin strip of Mahogany… After finishing, the Mahogany should stand out well from the much lighter Poplar…
> Then it was back to jointing… Here is with one corner left to go…
> And here is with all four sides up, and the Mahogany marked…
> The piece in front of the box will be the lid, and is the continuation of the front, i.e. the wide board is "folded" to cover both front and top… The lid will be simply hinged by pins in the rear corners…
> Here's one final pic, of the sides laid flat to expose the finger joints, and the curious arrangement of the back…
> There's much more fun…er, excuse me, serious work still to do but it's coming along…


small finger joints like that…on a scroll saw?? are you insane, or just enjoy torture? 

Man, I wouldn't have either the patience or the hand/eye coordination for that. Kudos to you, man, they look great!


----------



## littlecope

*Many Steps...*


This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic… 
Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


way cool mike
you just keep 
innovating
and having fun too !

this is coming out great

boss should be happy

now if we can get 22,638 LJ's 
to comment that the food there 
is the best in the state

you should get that raise
maybe buy a new pair of shoes

to get to work lol


----------



## nobuckle

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


It's coming along very nicely. That looks like it was a fun build. Keep up the good work.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Thank You, David and N-B!!
David, the better I cook, the more people come to eat the food… more work, same pay…
I'm a victim of my own ability…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


So nice Mike, it's always a pleasure to see the joy in your wood working.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


That's the best looking suggestion box I have ever seen… sure beats a shoe box!!!
Ellen


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Mike that is neat. May it only get good comments. 
A wonderful follow along project.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Its a good looking box, Mike.

'Victim of my own abilities'. I might get that printed on a T shirt to wear to work!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Great looking box Mike. I like the rounded edges too.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Thanks, Everybody!!
Martyn: Somehow I knew you would like that…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Great little box, Mike!

Lew


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Many Steps...*
> 
> 
> This morning, I began fitting and hinging the lid.
> I cut it to length, inverted it, and put the box atop it… then drilled the holes for the hinge pins, re-sized the holes in the lid, and tapped in the pins.
> After that, I planed the lid semi-round so it turns freely…
> It was so enjoyable I went and planed everything!!
> Somewhere in there today, I made a template for the bottom panel. I then cut the panel… this time, some 1/4" Blue Plastic…
> Before I closed down for the day, I also cut the "Ears" and high back to the desired shape, and rounded them over as well…[IMG alt="Top of back and "ears" shaped and rounded over"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5188006752_61ef36d322_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Looking at it tonight, I couldn't help but think that it would make a nice seat… for someone who is very, very small…
> I also wanted to thank everyone for their comments and suggestions yesterday!!! I'll be sure to let the boss know how to find her way here!!


Looks great Mike.


----------



## littlecope

*A Few Details...*

What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Man, Mike, I wish I had your talent with the scroll saw. You constantly amaze me.

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


well done once again michael

what does your suggestion card say
as you are the first one to use it

yours will be the last one read lol


----------



## YoungestSon

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Nice job so far. I wouldn't worry too much about the wooden hasp. I have made wooden hinges and it takes a only a bit of layout and practice. Your scroll saw may make the process easier. I cut mine by hand and have to cut extra pieces to get them to fit.

I'll be waiting for the finished product. I may even have some "comments" at that time.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Thanks, Lew, but I'm just using a useful tool usefully… there's no real trick to it…
David, they gave me a sample card, but didn't trust me with a pencil or pen… 
I gave the boss the link here, so that she could follow along on this build… I think she was impressed!! 
Thank You too, Don!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Mike, You are going all out on this!! ) Lookin'good. have a great Thanksgiving too!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Thanks, Bob… We're going over to some Friends' House this year, and I don't even have to cook!!... I like that part…


----------



## lanwater

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Mike, it's comming out really good. I like the "comment" cut out.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Mike you cut out letters better than I can write them!!!!
Thank goodness for computers and word processors!!!!
Three days in the shop is pretty good- means the box
will be ready day after thanks giving. Have a Happy 
Thanksgiving Day….


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Its coming together well, Mike. Beautiful scroll work. What kind of finish were you thinking of using?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Thanks Again, Everybody…
Bob K.: While Computers are certainly something to be thankful for, in this case, I'm the word processor!! I do them the old fashioned way, with carbon paper, a pattern, and some "Real" cutting and pasting. I wrote about the process a while ago here...
The cutting doesn't take that long. This time, it took a little less than a 1/2 hour… 
Martyn: I'll probably use wipe-on Poly because I already have some and it's predictable as… well… paint. I'd like to try Deft Shellac again soon. I had good success with it in my old sign-making days… but it's rather expensive!! We shall see…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


This is soooo nice, Mike! It will probably get more "comments" than are placed in the box!!
Happy T-giving to you too!
Ellen


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Great job Mike! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


It's comin' along great, Mike. The back piece in the forth pic looks like it was a fun one to lay out. It also looke like you did a fantastic job on scrolling the "Comments". 
I hope you have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Few Details...*
> 
> What with working all weekend, I didn't get more than a few hours to work on the suggestion box. But I did manage to get a few important details out of the way…
> The first, was one that I approached with the most trepidation, the cutting of the slot. I wanted it to be slightly tapered from outside to inside… so I tilted the table of the scroll saw and made the two cuts… from the bottom side…
> It worked out just fine and the sample card fits with room to spare…
> The second detail, was a quick one, but very important. One of the requirements of this job was that the box be wall-hung, so I had to drill and countersink for screws…
> The last detail was the cutting and gluing of the lettering, which is pretty straight-forward, but time-consuming…[IMG alt=""Comments" cut out"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5193325744_8025be6bfe_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt=""Comments" glued on..."]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5196534618_1d8f351cee_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I've got the next three days off, and am hoping to wrap this up this week, but we shall see… The next step is uncharted water, a wooden hasp… hmmm… ????
> I'd like to take this opportunity to wish you all (and to all of yours!!) a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving!! Enjoy the Day and Be Safe, my Friends!!


Cool Mike, soon there will be full of sweet words in that box.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Of Hasps and Pins...*

The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking. 
To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"... 
Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is… 
With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Awesome latch, Mike!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


excellent !

this is so nice

boss is going to be proud

and you should be too

very well done


----------



## wseand

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


real nice piece. now all you need is a wooden lock and you are set.LOL


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Mike your thought process and execution in creating these wooden parts is quite remarkable. As always, well done!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Definitely a latch's latch. Now, the wooden padlock!!?? )


----------



## lanwater

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Great imagination and execution on that latch.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Giving Thanks to all of You on this Thanksgiving!!
There will be no wooden lock…
That would take longer to make than the Box!!
With any luck, I'll be able to start the finishing by the weekend
and be able to begin some Christmas work (one short month left!!)
Have a Great Day Everybody!!
Make sure the Turkey is cooked!!
I wouldn't want anyone to meet Sal Monella today!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Nice clasp with an artistic shape Mike. Enjoy your Thanksgiving!


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Cope, this is a wonderful post and I really enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## TheGravedigger

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Very nice. You've got me wanting to use my scrollsaw more.


----------



## Maveric777

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Now that is very cool Mike! I for one am definitely inspired….. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


VERY COOL AND UNIQUE DESIGNS MIKE. VERY IMPRESSIVE SKILLS MY FRIEND. YOU MAKE IT LOOK EASY, BUT TO ME IT WOULDN'T BE. HAPPY TURKEY DAY MIKE. MIKE


----------



## nmkidd

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


What an ingenious hasp Mike!!!............You never cease to amaze me…......and your photos and step descriptions are always spot on!!!!

Have a good Turkey Day…........the best to you and yours!!

Oh…....Sal has left the building here!!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


G(h)asp of admiration. Its a beauty, Mike.


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


Well done Mike!! Terrific .
have a great Evening


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


looking good, I like the part about the drill extention. There are a lot of tools

I buy, they sit around and then bang… I need them… Pay day ~ !!

Happy thanksgiving every body.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Of Hasps and Pins...*
> 
> The second requirement of this "Suggestion" Box, was that it be locking.
> To that end, I began cutting out a hasp, starting with the loop through which the lock will pass…
> It's a good thing these are small parts!! My scraps of Mahogany are getting awfully small… It took about 20 minutes of musing, and about 5 minutes of cutting to get here…
> Since this box already has "Ears", I've been referring to this as the "Nose"...
> Next came the flap that will cover the loop, and some hand fitting…
> I can't finalize the shape of the flap, until the next "link" in the chain is cut, so I went ahead and cut that one out…
> Then I re-sized the holes where necessary, cut the two small anchor pieces, and shaped the pieces to connect… They still need a bit of clean-up but here it is…
> With these nearing completion, it was time to pin the corners of this box and close it up for good. I couldn't do it in the regular fashion, with the drill press, because of the high back on this thing… So I had to do it by hand, with an extended drill I bought a year or two ago but never used…
> That went well, so I clamped the box to a handy sawhorse and did the underside the same way (I had to stand on a chair to reach!!)
> I also found the time to fill in the holes in the side from the bottom dado and to do most of the final corner relieving and sanding…
> This is winding right down, Folks!! All that's left is to soften the corners a little more, and glue and pin the hasp to the box… and then it will be off to the finishing department…


That is so cool!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*A Decoration...*


*Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Same to you both… and many more!
Ellen


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


These are so neat, Mike. Love the mobile idea!

Merry Christmas to you, Debbie and your families.

Lew


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Right back at ya Mike. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Marry christmas.
Very fine christmas things.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mike & Debbie, may you have a merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year.

Jamie & Shirley


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mike, you're gettin good at this! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mike & Debbie Merry X-mas !!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Happy holidays.


----------



## jordan

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Merry Christmas back friend.


----------



## blockhead

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


And the same to both of you! Great decorations, very festive


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mike and Debbie:
Have a wonderful Christmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Happy holidays Mike.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mike and Debbie 
Merry Chrismas and happy new year to both of you
may you get what you wish and a lot of dust 

take care
Dennis


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Thanks Mike and many happy returns to you too!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Mr and Mrs Little… have a great holiday season..


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Decoration...*
> 
> 
> *Debbie and I would like to wish you all the very best wishes for a Very Merry Christmas and the best Blessings for 2011!!! *


Thank You, Everyone!!
[email protected] degoose…


----------



## littlecope

*Another Fine Year...*

...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
Oh well, maybe next year…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


well *mcguiver*
you sure got that figured quick
and you get a new 'finishing' room 
in the process
where you can sit and work

nice 'list' holder
progress can be tough sometimes
hard to upgrade constantly


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Nice solution! Thr grocery list tear off project is definitely something I need. When you going to upgrade so I can plagarize your work again.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


The real problem with the way I had the thing, was that late at night, in the dark, I would try to flush using the shims… with predictable results…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Mike I think this is the perfect way to end the year - on the toilet!
I like the detail with the toilet going sideways, in that way if you fall asleep out there you will roll of.
Remember to write champagne on the list for new year.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Ah! The Library.

Great place to think. 

jamie


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Can't you just lean when sitting???
Happy New Year Mike & Debbie!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Mike, nothing wrong with utilitarian! These are often the things that, years later, are called "antiques" ;^)

Happy New year to you and Debbie!

Lew


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


*ellen*

he may need to 
'rock back and forth" 
to 'think'

wouldn't want him to fall off


----------



## ND2ELK

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Some of the greatest ideas have been thought of while sitting on the pot. Glad to see you keep a pencil and paper handy so you can write it down. You could put arm rests on the pot. One would have to be 3/4" higher. Thanks for posting and the smile.

God Bless
tom


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


My favourite room in the house.. the porcelain reading room… lol
Full of catalogues and mags.. woodworking of course… lol again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Everytime I see a Porcelain Library post I can't help but thinnk of Grandpa when they got indoor plumbing. He said, "S&^% in the house? I'm not gonna S&^% in house!" ;-)) Happy New Year Mike! Hope you get a night light in the bath


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Now that it has found it's way into the bathroom, I hope it doesn't make its' way back into the kitchen!!! 
Just a thought….. Could you not just screw it to the wall?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Kristoffer: Because I rent, I'm reluctant to start drilling holes in the wall… There's also this- the walls are of the plaster-on-laths variety, and it's difficult to find anything solid for screwing into. I can't use a nail finder because there are nails everywhere, holding up all the laths!! 
*Happy New Year Everybody!!*


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Good thinking and I'm sure that it was and improvement and it will give you more organization. 3/4" per foot is an awful lot of slope for a floor.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


sorry I´m late on this Mike …but you know how theese holyday´s influence alot on the job I have pweeuuuh
what a ratrace it was

are you never having visitors that get seasick out there …lol

Happy New-year to you and Debbie 
Dennis


----------



## itsmic

littlecope said:


> *Another Fine Year...*
> 
> ...Ends in the toilet!! LOL!!
> As I've said and shown in numerous postings, the apartment building I live in is rather old and it has not a few idiosyncrasies. One of them is a settled bathroom floor… meaning that it slopes at a fair angle of about 3/4" to a foot!!
> Anyway, whenever it was that they installed the toilet, they used the floor as a reference… with the result that the whole assembly (including the tank) leans to the left… It works fine… indeed, it's one of the older kind that flushes resoundingly, but it's a little difficult to place anything on top of the tank…
> I had nailed together this small shelf thing back in "94 or "95 in my "Utilitarian" days. There's not much to recommend it, but it has seen use in my kitchen as a spice rack, in my bedroom as a nightstand adjunct, and in the kitchen again, as an addition to the telephone table… Now it's in the bathroom and I had to use some cut-outs as shims to level it on the back of the toilet tank…
> Now this was fine in my Bachelor Days living alone, well aware of how precarious the shelves were, but now that Debbie is here, I have to say Goodbye to that certain "Tree House" mentality… I resolved yesterday to fix this once and for all…
> I simply cut a scrap of Oak to the desired length and width, and attached the same two shims as cleats in the proper locations…
> I then just hang the right cleat over the edge of the tank lid, to keep it from sliding, and the other cleat acts as the "leveler"...
> It's over-sized enough where it will give a little additional shelf space and to protect it, and make it a little more becoming, I've been putting on a few coats of Wipe-on Poly…
> That should do the trick… I just hope it doesn't make the shelves look too bad in comparison!!
> And speaking of bad, looking around, I noticed another old project that could be up-graded… a grocery list thing I made "on the fly" one day…
> Oh well, maybe next year…


Great post Mike, I bought an 1847 farm house in Maine, and after buying it, I realized a good part of it was crooked, if I drop something in the kitchen, it rolls to the other side of the room, I can relate to the slopped life, I laugh because my one leg is shorter than the other, so, if I walk in one direction, I'm level, LOL's, your sense of humor is great, thanks for sharing


----------



## littlecope

*A Slow Start in 2011...*

... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…" 
Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I… 
Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
This might work…
But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
Almost like it was planned…
If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Mike,

You have just added more class to an already very classy car.

Nice job!!

Lew


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


fun read Buddy!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Nice job Mike. Sorry to tell you about car prowls. Every low life in the US will be looking for that dollar bill ;-)) Think of all the Volvo windows that will be broken in the process )


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Leave it unlocked so they don't have to break the windows…


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Great Idea Larry!! Locks only keep honest people honest anyway, right??
The trouble with that… the criminal element aren't the sharpest tools in the shed, and they would probably break the window long before they noticed that the door was open…
Thanks Lew, Dan, and Bob!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Fascinating little project Mike, and a very nice car.

Coincidentally we had one almost like it for a long time. It was a 1988 model purchased late in 1987. I drove it until 2008 when we bought a new car. The Volvo was still in such good condition that we gave it to my youngest son and he is still driving it and it is still in great condition! So I do believe you have a great car there and I hope you enjoy yours as much as we have enjoyed ours.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Mike,
Necessity is the mother of invention… you did it in stages!
Congrats on getting a car! You can't go wrong with a Volvo - especially the older ones - my mother has a 21 yr old one that sits in the driveway. That's great for you and Debbie… now you can come and visit us!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


so now you are half Swedish as a new Volvo owner …..LOL
what Modell number is it , normaly I can see it on distance but not thrugh snow…. 

that little plastic box shuold have been closed to the backunless someone cut it of 
if it has been a Danish owned car I wuold have gessed by looking at the KM counter and that box
that it cuold have been used as a Taxi since the money-counter nearly always was placed there 

or the original Volvo-radio
if you want to keep it in tip-top chape then give the car a rust-treatment 
and be aware of that Volvo´s rust place´s is those two sparewheel cases in the trunk 
the front edge of the lid to the trunk and at the rear end across the car the round bottom part
that dive down from the end and under the trunk ,when you stand behind and look forward 
and the first 1/4 on the doors from the bottom

congratulation with the car I´m sure it will enjoy you for many years if you just take care of it 
if you have the right snow-tire on it you willbe amazed of what such a Swedish Tractor can go thrugh

have a nice weekend Debbie and Mike 
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


May be a slow start, Mike but certainly a good one.

Those dovetails aren't as easy as people would have you believe are they? Only really done hand cut ones once, on my old briefcase, that was enough for me. Give me a dovetail router bit any day.

Good buy on the car as well.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Hi Mike,
Thank you for the wonderful story.
Yes you got some Rols Roys style on that dashboard now!
I might go as far as to call it 'pling'.
Mike the pimp on the road in his wooden Volvo.
Big smile my dear Mike, nice project, and sweet idea.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Well done Mike & congrats on the car.


----------



## RonPeters

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Hey, you could start a business making these boxes for Volvo owners! Truly a labor of love. Nice box too!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Very cool, I love cherry, I love your box, I really like cherry boxes with dollar bills in them!!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


DennisGrosen: Thanks for the advice on rust treatment… We'll look into that… It is our intention, to continue it's history of being babied. With any luck, it should last many years for us…
And, it is a Model 960…
Ellen: Hold that thought!! And we"ll see when we get a chance to come down and visit…
To Everyone: Thanks, and I gotta tell you… it's pretty heartwarming to hear good reviews of Volvo's, coming as they are, from around the World!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Years ago a friend of mine left his van in a park and ride when he met a fellow to go bid a job. When he got back, his tools were gone. Those were so bad at the time, people were buying junker cars to go to the park and ride because vandalism and prowls were so bad!! I think it is better now, but am not sure. The same thing was happening at trail heads when people went to hike in the national forest.

Last night on the evening news a local police agency was warning about leaving registration and insurance card in an unattended vehicle. Unfortunately, you are required by law to carry them with you. They said the low life community is using the info to do ID theft. If all they need is a valid name and address, why don't they just use the phone book??

Out here that nice box in the dash would definitely be an attraction for prowlers. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


BTW, nobody ever bothered my truck when I was hunting )


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


You are very clever Mike and your console drawer will serve you well. Congrats on the car because now you can get to future LJ meetings as well as come to the Cape! I wish you a good year too!


----------



## blockhead

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


Sweet little addition to a sweet ride, Mike. I would be proud to keep my cash in there. That's assuming I had some.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Slow Start in 2011...*
> 
> ... or, "How to make Something completely different from what you planned…"
> Last month, just before Christmas, I was told that my Dad's car was going to be sold. I asked the price, and it was a fair one, so I bought the car for Debbie and I…
> Isn't it a Beauty!! LOL… That boat-shaped thing in the snow, was my Father's 1992 Volvo. He loved and babied it, so it's in terrific shape for a vehicle nearly 20 years old. It's now ours and, by now, you're probably wondering what this all has to do with woodworking… Well, let me show you…
> There is a hole in the console where I assume the CD player is supposed to go…
> Now that would be fine as a handy stash spot… I could put a cellphone there or a pack of smokes, maybe some change for tolls…
> Except it's open to the back, and anything put there falls irretrievably behind the dash!!
> My first thought was to make a small drawer, to keep things from getting lost. I had some Cherry that I had re-sawn that I thought would be appropriate…[IMG alt="One of my early "practice" attempts at re-sawing"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5246/5359177183_1a9bcc676b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> I cut a couple quick dadoes with the table saw in one of the pieces…
> And in short order, I had a made a very small drawer to fit in the opening
> I made my first Dovetail on this drawer, an embarrassing attempt, but a learning experience…
> I'll return to dovetails, but I think I'll try them on something a little larger next time!! For this tiny drawer, I returned to regular box joints…
> But… the problem with drawers, is that when they fill up, the drawer either starts jamming or things start falling out the back… which was exactly what I was trying to avoid in the first place!!
> Scratch the drawer idea… unless I put a lid on it??? And make it… a box…
> This might work…
> But… the little knob that I added isn't giving me enough leverage to pull the thing out of the hole in the console… I made it too tight of a fit…
> So I had to saw the knob off, then made and added a serious pull out of some dark green Poplar…
> A little shaping, some sanding, some finishing later, and I think I've arrived, though not where I had originally intended…
> The incredible thing is, it actually fits too!!
> I did have a happy coincidence on this… Lookee here what just fits in this little box!!
> Almost like it was planned…
> If this is any indication of what kind of year it's going to be, I can see myself trying to make tables… and ending up with chairs…


960  not bad at all those sixcyliders of Volvo´s own build I have heard as well as there four cylinders 
has run smoothly over a 500 000 KM and if its one of the old long legged engine´s they are good 
for over a million there has been taken care of the engine 
the 144 modell I had my accident in , back in 1981 had run 567000 KM both as a Taxi and privat ,as privat
it often had a camper behind it over the moutains in europe so it was never spared always had to work
as I stated its not a fancy drive fast car its a real workhorse and it aint without reasen we call them
the Swedish Tractor ….LOL
of those I have had no one ever failed to start in the winthertime

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

*Make Something!!*

We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never… 
I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar… 
Hey, I like Wood… 
I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again… 
That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## christopheralan

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


LOL! Nice use man! Well done!


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


I like it … and I can tell you are enjoying yourself


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


that's using the old drier

and breaking new ground

like a little new hampshire

log cabin


----------



## Jack_T

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Cute box. Did you do the inlay in the table it is sitting on?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Sort of like the old days with Lincoln Logs-Cool, Mike!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


You are just wonderful!
I love recycle, and this myst be a good example, even in log cabin style.
Yes it sure looks as you enjoy, and that you have a little smile on your lips.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Wonderfully creative Mike. There seems to be no end to the design possibilities with boxes, and I think you are really on to something with this one! I also like the recycling. There is lots of dry good wood out there in old furniture and such and it is a shame that so much of it gets destroyed. Well done! Can't wait to see it finished. I liked your centering trick. I know about it, but I never remember it when I need it, lol.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Mike, 
You can make something out of nothing! You are amazing!
I agree with Lew… they look like Lincoln Logs.
While you were getting all that snow… we were getting mostly rain on Cape Cod.
The real question is… is it harder to shovel snow or rain soaked snow… I think I'll take snow any day!
Ellen


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


I'm with Ellen, you do have a knack for getting the most out little. Well done Mike. PLEASE NO MORE SNOW!!


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Great post, as always, Mike. You are quite inspiring in your ability to find pieces and design a project on the fly.

David


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Mike, Looking good the log box. Neat idea


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


so now you have gone from boxmaking to build loghouse´s for the mouse
hope there is money in that niche for you

take care
Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Hmm, a planter for, well, plants!

Nice one, Mike.


----------



## Rustic

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


thanks for sparking my creative juices. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Thanks Everybody!!
I actually went into the shop to make a box, but out of some of the Mahogany that Patron had sent me…
This stuff was in the way… 
It intrigued me enough to keep it and I almost salted it away, to play with at a later date. (read: stash away and never see again!)
For once, I did something with an idea immediately, rather then perhaps never…
This method got me to thinking that a box of almost any shape could be made in this fashion…
I guess it does look somewhat like Lincoln Logs, but I'm not terribly familiar with them… We were a Tinker Toy family…
JackT: That table was my Parent's first kitchen table, from 1953… It's one of those indestructible tables they made, in what I like to call "Early Bad Taste". I understand that there is a certain "Retro" movement going on, and these are popular once again…
I've had it for about the last twenty years… Before that, my older Brother Steve had it for many years as well.
At one point he had his Harley engine disassembled and spread out on top of it in his basement!! As I said the thing is indestructible… 
Anyway, it's not inlaid… It's patterned laminate of some kind, on top of about an inch-plus of high density particle board…
Thanks again…


----------



## Kristoffer

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!!*
> 
> We had some pretty good snow here yesterday, so there wasn't much to do…
> I thought to stroll through the shop… sometimes, things break, and I can salvage some of the material…
> What Luck!! One of these drying racks is a bonanza of dowels!! As for these pieces here… I've always wanted to try something with them… and it's now or never…
> I cut them to the fullest length between holes ( 8 1/2"), and ended with this stack of "lumber"...
> I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was until I sawed some… it's unquestionably Poplar…
> Hey, I like Wood…
> I'm thinking box (of course!) and after stacking these up… there's just no way it'll work out, the box will be too short…
> I'll have to re-saw them… First I marked them out, using a couple scraps of flat stock that are close to half the thickness of the piece
> I hold it firmly against a straight-edge, mark the line, flip the piece, and mark it again…
> That way, when I saw the piece, I can just split the lines…
> While I was sanding each piece, I played around with them a little… wouldn't this be fun?
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough of the darker strips to do it all the way around… curses…
> The fun ended yesterday, with the parts cut for the sides, and an old drawer-back selected for the top and bottom….
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Today, I began by cutting my former zero-clearance board into the widest common denominator…[IMG alt="Trimming an old "zero clearance" board to maximum width"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5414626908_1c06c66706_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Cut them to length, and started to "Staple" the pieces together with wooden pegs… Tedious stuff…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box begins"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5414626882_8529994681_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Each course, I attached the long ones first, then marked for each short side…
> I have one more course to staple on, and the lid yet to assemble, but it's starting to resemble a box… a sort of "corduroy" box… [IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]


Lookin' good, so far. I like the idea. If you end out enjoying the whole process of this box, keep an eye out for curbside cribs.


----------



## littlecope

*The Experiment Works!!*

This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
And to slap them on…
Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
And what were the results of the experiment?
#1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
#2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!! 
#3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Looks good and very strong… It is something like a loghouse jewelry box. You've got a nice hinges out there. How I wish I could make the same. Thanks for posting.


----------



## S4S

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


this looks like you had a lot of fun !

i made a patio bench out of 2×4s once , faces stacked together , using that technique.

it was sturdy enough to be sure . I thought it was kind of cool until i tried to move it by myself !

Its still standing after two decades . When i look at it , i laugh at my enthusiasm for that project.

Now you can start combining these with half- laps joints and just go crazy like i did.

I've always enjoyed your work that i have seen here on LJs….....best of luck .


----------



## Armand

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Very nice. I like the overall appearance and its uniqueness. The hinges are awesome.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


This is a most interesting box for you Mike!
You are thinking "out of your usual box" and you have proven once again that boxes are addictive.
I really like the unusual nature of this box and, of course, the classic "Mike" hinges.
Well done.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Thanks my Friends!!
Hinges just aren't that hard!! I have no doubt that anybody could make them, if they sit down and think about them…
The simplest ones are nothing more than loose box joints, with a pin through them… though they can be made as elaborately as you wish. They are a little time consuming, but this is not a race!!
If anyone is interested, I did a two-part blog on making a pair a while ago starting here 
There was one other thing I thought of during this build… This would be a great way to tackle a six or eight or any sided box!! If it were practical, it could even be made star-shaped or almost any shape desired!!
Moment: I can imagine what that weighed!! Kinda like picking up a whole stack of lumber at the lumberyard!!
Have Fun Everybody!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Mike, if you can stand on it it has to be a strong one. I like the construction technique and of course the hinges. Good post.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Mike you are so creative with the way you can make a beautiful and sturdy (stand-on test?!) box out of a clothes dryer rack and scrap oak! And I'm still amazed at the way you make those wooden hinges too. Nice work!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


New things are aways worth the effort.

The old stand on it test…..

It sounds like a wrong way nelson kinda thing!!!!

I give up on staples and nailers for thin projects.

I found that hardened finish nails work really well

and they always go in dead strait.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Really neat project, Mike!

Once again, I must say, your skills with the scroll saw are awesome!!!

Lew


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Another great box Mike. I love your original design and your hinges too. I was just thinking how nice those hinges would look mounted on the top of a box too.


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Push the boundries and you'll learn. Way to go!!


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *The Experiment Works!!*
> 
> This experimental box that I've been trying out sat idle all weekend, what with work and all…[IMG alt="The "Corduroy" box so far"]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/5414626774_9426cf856b_z.jpg[/IMG]
> This morning, I put on the top course and then fashioned the lid…
> This box is a little different, at least to me… Usually, I spend a lot of time making the sides of a box fit right together… and then there's a separate "assembly phase"...
> Here, it was all assembly and when the walls were up, it's DONE… almost…
> The walls were built, but not actually connected… one to another…
> So I took a few minutes to pin the corners with pegs…
> This all went so smoothly, that I had a chance to slap together some quick hinges out of some scrap White Oak…
> And to slap them on…
> Ordinarily, I would have glued them on first, and then pinned them… But because of the "ribbed" surface on the box, I didn't think the glue would hold very well…
> So I went straight to pinning them on… and after a little sanding, this went straight to the finishing department…
> And what were the results of the experiment?
> #1) If I give it another go, I'd make the walls a little thicker… so as to make it easier to "Staple" the pieces together. I popped through in a couple places… or alternatively,
> #2) This would work excellent, if the pieces of the sides were simply glued together!!
> #3) This would also look very cool using alternating species of wood (light and dark) as suggested here…
> All in all, this theory worked very well!! I was reluctant, but I tried the old "Stand On It" test, and it passed with flying colors!!
> There surely are a lot of ways to skin a cat… or to make a box…


Very cool design Mike. Just an overall cool project with those fabulous hinges you make look so easy to make. Sweeeeet! As Cartman would say.


----------



## littlecope

*Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*

The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!! 
At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work… 
However, Debbie has not been neglected!! 
I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder… 
Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come… 
Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


nice projects michael

and hooray on the license

and a volvo to start is pretty classy

that mug shot
make you one of the usual suspects now
you are in the big leagues

welcome


----------



## FatherHooligan

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Congrats on the drivers permit! Some interesting projects, it is interesting to review past stuff, thanks for posting these.


----------



## therookie

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


very nice and good job on the liscence


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Congrats Mike, now you can buy beer out right without standing in front of the
store and asking someone to get the six pack for you 

The Mike & Debbie thing is great, I gota cheapo scroll saw from my son-in-law 
last year and still have never tried it out. I guess I need scroll girl to come and 
give me lessons!!!

Moms are great to give begining projects to, inflates your ego and gets it out of
your house all in one blow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


That cat is fantastic!! I love it. Your forte might not be drawing cat patterns, but you certainly have a knack in there some where ;-)) Lots on nice work there Mike.

You are probably better off not being a slave of the auto makers and oil companies ;-)) Look at all the time you didn't have to spend working on the ol' clunker and could do wood working. I spent too much time tuning up my clunkers;-( and buying oil!! ;-((


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Attention all New Hampshire traffic cops.
LOOK OUT !
MAD MAN MIKE HAS HIS LICENSE !
(congratulations brother)

Cool old projects.
I love that flower in the vase in the window.
I think a couple of those are on the present list.


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Nice and cool projects Mike.

DO you plan to wear a









t shirt?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


now I have to give up my licence and stay in the house forever …...it ain´t safe out there anylonger …. LOL

big congrat´s with the lincence Mike 

thank´s for sharing the old project´s , I wuold have mised them if it wasn´t for the words Just for fun

take care
Dennis


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Congratulations Mike!
Now we'll see you at every New England LJ get-together!
Love looking at your work.
Ellen
(The picture looks just like you! Don't ya just hate 'em!! I swear the Registry of Motor Vehicles find the worst pic and put that on your license!! Keeps us humble, I guess!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Well done on the licence and a good post of projects too.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Mike,
Congrats on the license! Was the first trip to Lowes!!!

Really like the window calender!

Lew


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Congratulation on the licence.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Thanks Everybody, not only for your comments, but for the support you all gave me when I decided to go on this "Driving Adventure". Your kind comments and favorable appraisals of the Volvo (particularly DennisGrosen, describing them as "Swedish Tractors") gave me a lot of confidence in both the vehicle and myself, while I practiced driving in the snow and ice… I really appreciate it my Friends…


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Congrats on getting your DL Mike! It was fun to see your nice projects from yesteryear. As for the Volvo being called a Swedish tractor, I have been experiencing those words from my kids for many years. Meanwhile during the time I drove my last Volvo 745, my kids went through several 'better' cars, and my now 24 year old Volvo is still being driven by my youngest son! I really loved that car. Comfortable, roomy, reliable, safe, easy and cheap to maintain. I will admit that 3 years ago I bought a Peugeot, and I love that too, even though I have owned 3 different Volvo's over the years.


----------



## blockhead

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Sweet group of projects there Mike and some fine scroll work. Congrats on the license too! It took me a bit to figure out who your picture reminded me of. I think it bears a striking resemblance to Einstein.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!



Brad, I think he had better hair…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


This is a relatively shocking turn of events! I never notice before;-( Maybe Martin will change your handle to E=MC^2 ;-))


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


Shocking to me too…
As Carl Sagan would have said, "The odds of a being, resembling Albert Einstein, in this vast Cosmos, must be bill-yuns and bill-yuns against…"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


What are you saying Mike? You beat the odds, but still no cigar? ;-) I class Carl right up there with The Late Great Paul Harvey. Seems like life cheated Carl by putting him a little short ;-(


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


you most have thought too much about something in your younger days Mike 
it takes a few years of thinking to get the einstein look …...LOL

Dennis


----------



## blockhead

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


He might have you on the hair Mike, but I have to give you the nod on the 'stache!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


A guy walked up to me in a bar one time, said, "Hey!! How ya doin?! Member Me?! We worked together on the Alaska Pipeline!!" 
Old Albert must have helped out on that project, because it sure enough wasn't me!! LOL
The guy did buy me a beer though…


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


That Joke proves your no Albert Einstein….Sorry Mike…

Took me 3 reads to get it….


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


it's all relative really

albert wakes one morning
and after giving up on tying his shoes
decides to go sailing
in boston harbor

mike drives his volvo south east at 60mph
and at some point crosses into the unified field
that goes around boston as a freeway

where he meets albert
who doesn't know him yet
but has seen him in the future

they decide to have a beer
which albert buys
as it is cheaper in the past

but where to drink it

mike suggests that they go to ellens house
where they can drink without getting busted

ellen is present when they arrive
and the three of them sit in the shop
and ponder how this all happened

albert gives a toast to the past
ellen to the present
and mike to the future

and they all proceed to drink together
unified in theory anyway

in the blink of a cosmic eye
albert awakes as he is docking his boat
ellen goes to the cafe for coffee
and mike wakes with a salvaged dresser in his living room
that he needs to make a memory box from
but can't remember for who

debbie brings him a cup of coffee
as he starts to tell her 
about this dream he had


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Some Pre-LJ's Fun...*
> 
> The good news is, at 52 years of age, I got my very first Driver's License!! I thought that the "mug shot" on the temporary license would make a good avatar… at least temporarily…
> The bad news is, I've been so busy with it all, I haven't had time for much woodworking…
> Last night, I was looking through some old photos and found pictures of some fun I had about ten years ago… They're a mixed bag, but mostly Scroll work…
> I worked with this guy years ago… hard worker, but man, could he ever make a mess!! We ended up dubbing him "Tornado Boy" because of the way the kitchen looked after he was done with it… Now, every Superhero should have their appropriate emblem, so I just had to make this for him… He loved it!!
> At about the same time, they built an Arena here in Manchester; a home for the Los Angeles Kings farm team, our very own Manchester Monarchs. There was a lot of hype about it, of course, and the local paper printed a perfect Scroll Saw pattern for me… at least I saw it that way… I cut it, and put it on a backer board, with some purple psuedo-suede behind it (Team color is purple, emblem a lion…)
> And speaking of lions (or cats) my Parents had lost their last pet and my Mom took it pretty hard… I wanted to cut a cat for her, but couldn't find a pattern… I was forced to draw one… definitely not my forte, but it came out alright…
> Mom was the recipient of a lot of my earlier work…
> However, Debbie has not been neglected!!
> I posted "Our Heart" sign a while ago, but I happened upon the building Photo. The Arrow was a completely separate piece and I cut a trough in the back with my circular saw… back in the days before I owned a router…
> The "Prayer Desk" that it's sitting on was made with a great stash of White and Red Oak that older Brother Steve came into possession of… One of my first projects on LJ's was a shelf/open cabinet type of thing, that I made for him out of White Oak… but I made another one for Debbie and I out of the Red Oak scraps. The pieces were just a little shorter, so the whole unit was slightly narrower…
> Lastly, sometimes you got to do what you have to do, and we needed a paper towel holder…
> Hopefully, there will be lots more fun to come…
> Drive carefully my Friends, I'm out on the roads now!!


didn´t know you was such a great storyteller for the moments in life David 
but I shuold have gesst it from your past blogs 
looking forward to hear many more in the future 
or do we just have to see back to the future one more time …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

*Boxes in my Blood...*

Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…

These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…

Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…

This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…

Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…

My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…

His treasure is still safe and sound… 
Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…

One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…

I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Mike,
At least you KNOW where you got your penchant for boxes now!
Boxes are in your blood ;-)
Ellen


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Mike,

I think you may have just uncovered a here-to-for unknown gene. We'll name after you "Mikaconous Boxodici"!!

Lew


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Your secret is out of the box now..


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Mike, 
I can prove now that you are much into a newer generation of genes of your loveones in the boxmaking. Imagine those beautiful boxes that were handed to you … by just looking at it, the mark in your blood seems to be endless heritage.

One thing very special on above boxes are the hinges…. that is your mark too. Yours currently on wooden ones and that is very peculiar from your blood.

God bless,


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


what a wonderful 
and rich heritage

and that they have survived this long 
evidence of the importance 
your family placed in these simple treasures

so what type of blood 
do you ask for 
at the hospital

a oak positive
ab maple
o cherry


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Great post Mike.
Your family heritage has wood in the blood for sure.


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Looks like you're boxed in!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


While it is nice to have learned of this family intererest in boxes, let's not diminish something you said Mike…they bought them. You make them and vive la difference! You have upped the family ante big time. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Wow to get to see those boxes gets me thinking of the boxes in my life too. My Dad had one that had a duck on the top for a handle and it was positioned as to be flying out of the water! I'll never forget it as well as pondering over the treasures that he kept for many decades. Thanks for bringing back some memories!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


I like the treasre chest and the pencil boxes the best….

It's a very cool find. I come from a family of throw awayers,

no treasures left for me to find.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Mike, what a great wee collection

Some inspiration as well

jamie


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Thanks everyone for your interest and comments…
Except for the pencil boxes, which were in my Parent's house for many years, I had no idea that any of these even existed!! I was picking through cardboard boxes, looking for anything interesting or valuable, when I found them… and they were all "EUREKA!" moments to me as I found one after another…
I'd, at least, like to think that my ancestors would have appreciated some of my small efforts…


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Hi Mike. those are some real neat old boxes. I think a box that would make a nice gift is a wood box for you eyeglasses. That could be made really neat and engraved to make it personal. Someone gave me that Idea when they saw my grease box and thought it was an eyeglass box. Thanks for showing these to us and have a great day!!!!!!!!!............Jim


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


beautyfull Box´s Mike and with a nice historic to them 
make some small notes and put into to them of what you know about them
maybee one from the next generation will preciate them as much as you do 

thank´s for sharing
Dennis


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Those are some nice boxes, what a nice find.


----------



## GaryK

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


It would seem to be in the blood!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Who would have thought that you'd find "family boxes" as part of your "family tree". It's no wonder that your creations are so unique and well done!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Nice collection, Mike. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Boxes in my Blood...*
> 
> Is it possible, that box addiction is hereditary?? I was going through some of my Grandparent's and my Dad's things and discovered that they all had a certain fondness for small wooden boxes!!
> None of them were home-made, but there were some fairly nice ones in the bunch… Dad's Parents had a habit of buying His and Hers, so there was two of these little beauties…
> 
> These were USED and look it, but I'm impressed by the thinness of the wood used in these…
> 
> Not sure about their age… On the bottoms, they are clearly labeled, "MADE IN JAPAN"...
> The next one was a dandy little recipe card holder…
> 
> This one has the simplest of hinge arrangements, a small brass triangle tacked to the corners… I'll have to borrow the idea some time…
> 
> Perhaps the prettiest of this collection is this veneered "baby" box…
> 
> My Dad was not forgotten!! Some kids back in the "old days" wanted to grow up and be firemen or cowboys… Dad dreamed of being a Pirate!! His Parents got him a fine "Pirate's Chest" for him to hoard his treasures…
> 
> His treasure is still safe and sound…
> Last, but not least, are two pencil boxes that are (I think) the oldest ones in the collection. One is my Great-Grandmother's and the other my Grandfather's… though it's no longer certain, who's was who's…
> She would have been of school age in the late 1880's, while he would have been circa 1910…
> In any event, they're each over a hundred years old…
> 
> One is a slide top, while the other is hinged…
> 
> I'm frankly amazed by the durability of the small box joints and thin wood in all of these pieces!!
> Maybe, my desire to make small boxes is entirely out of my control, and just… in my genes…


Wonderful family collection Mike. For some reason box's always fascinate and delight people. I don't know if it stems from curiosity about their hidden contents or just appreciation for small treasures. I'm very glad they fell into the hands of a family member and one who can really enjoy them to boot.


----------



## littlecope

*At Last...*

So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years… 
And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work… 
It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick… 
Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
It sure sounds like Fun to me…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


What a wonderful rainbow, yes he was smiling to you I have no doubt.
Sounds like you do get the best out of life these days, and I agree with you, it is a good idea to finish things.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


glad you are back michael

and working on the box 
is good all around

looks like a big one

and a place to 'borrow'
once in a while
to get away

priceless !


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Great story, and a nice looking project too! Brings back many a memory of 'Long Sands' and lunch at the 'Goldenrod'. Sorry to hear of the loss of your brother. Thanks, Mike for sharing your experiences with us!


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Only a woodworker would understand that spending some time cuting, sanding, and taking in the smell of fresh cut wood can do wonders for a heavy heart. Sorry for the loss of your older brother Steve, and your dad. Thanks for sharing.
Ron


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Glad to see you're back in the shop Mike!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Mads: Even when Life is not exactly Good, it is never worse than Okay… 
David: I'm glad We're all here!!! Some people were concerned… It is a Great Day to be Alive…
Maybe I'll make some boxes for Scott to sell to his Summer rentals… If I get lucky, I could earn some comp time… Maybe…??? 
Einstein: To be honest, I never went to the Goldenrod to eat, their wait is too long… I only went there for the kisses…  Debbie and I went down to York the week before and, of course, I had to take an obligatory picture of Nubble Light…
Nubble Light… I always thought that would make a great name, for a brand of Beer… 
Ron: Thank You, my Friend… While we still had the chainsaw out, Scott "had at" a stump, trying to get it a little lower to the ground by cutting blocks out of it… The thing was so old and rotted… but inside, it had unimaginable folds and swirls, and a wonderful peaty smell… Regrettably, it was too punky to use… I'd like to make a box for them out of some of the wood that they have… They have plenty!! We took down what we could and inspected the rest… He's going to need some specialists because of wires and bad leans… And, there's one huge old dead pine in a bad spot…
Lorna: I don't know about you guys down on the Cape, but it's been raining here since Mother's Day!! Enough already with the waterworks!! But, everything is so green it's difficult to get angry at it…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


good to see you back in the shop eating dust Mike 
and its a good place to start working on that urn/box 
sad you hadn´t a bucket of paint with you for the ends
on those timber and time to use a drawknife to take of the bark
then they cuold have waited for ever to be cut up and brought 
home.

thats how it can go taking a driverlicense …...... adicted forever to have a new hobby … 
good to hear you get the most out of the tractor….err Volvo 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Mike I just had two days of pain where I wish some one would stop my blood from running (mirgrene and tensions from my neck operation), I missed my brothers daughters konfirmation and had to send my 11 years daughter alone, need I say s… - but when I have these days I always try to think of the wonderful days that will come and the wonderfull days that passed, so even when not okay, life is sweet when we remember to focus in the right direction.
Big smile to you my friend, I love the light you can bring to us,
Mads


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Mike,
That rainbow says it all… 
Ellen


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Mike,
Thanks for bringing me "up" today. Your positive attitude always gives me a lift.

Lew


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


I sounds like the positive side of life has got it's claws in you Mike, and I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your woodworking again with a new project and your Volvo too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Good to see you again, Mike. Interesting little trip there. Also good to see you back at the boxes.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Dennis: It's good to be back!! In the Spring-time, bark usually peels right off… That's when the old-timers used to do it, it's less work!! I couldn't collect any more wood though… If I do, there will be no space to work!!
Mads: I'm so sorry to hear your not doing well and had to miss Mathilde's Confirmation… I have no doubt that she made you proud, just as she always does!! I hope you're feeling better soon my Friend!!
Ellen: The Rainbow was much more pronounced than the picture shows and was even starting a second one… I was enjoying it and didn't think to snap a shot until it had started to fade… All I had was the camera on the phone besides, which doesn't take very good photos… New Phone on Tuesday though, can't hardly wait!! 
Lew: Glad I could help in some small way… There's a lot in the world-at-large that saddens and angers me, but I'm a Silver-Lining type guy, it's my nature…
Mike: I've been meaning to ask, but not sure exactly how… Volvos, at what point do they go into a skid? Or are they prone to that? Mine steers like a sports car, but it doesn't handle like one, if you know what I mean… They're not "low on the road", the center of gravity is somewhat high… I know they are heavy cars for their size, and that would help… I'm just wondering because there are times on the road, taking corners at speed, when it's a concern… I've had no problem, as yet, but I just don't want to find out the hard way!! 
Martyn: Thanks Martyn!! Your work continues to Amaze!!!
A BIG Thank You to Everyone, for your comments and interest… Work Safe!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


Morose, for some reason I remember the first time I ever heard that word was 
watching the Dick Van ********************, show. Gilligan's Island taught me how to diagnose
appendicitis. Good to see you working with wood and helping your brother out.
It looks like he has a nice place in the woods. 
it's been raining a lot here, no rainbows thou. I've been working double hard at
my shop and at work. Memorial Day Weekend is coming up and I plan at least
one or two days of doing nothing. If you have a bit of time the wood whisper
has a great video where Mark, does a leaf inlay in a table, also you tube has a 
bunch of great sign making videos…Making a sign for Scott, sounds like a great
project, I really want to do some work like that when I get the time. Sign making
can be really elaborate and to me (a really quality sign) is a step away from carving
I'd like to try carving also. Take care!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


if you have the original size of wheels and rubber on then is the Volvo´s very forgiving 
and will give you plenty of warnings before you start sliding side ways with either the front or back
with realy lowprofile tires on you can drive closer to the edge before anything happen but
the warning will nearly next to nothing before sliding fast to one side 
as I remember it is a 960 you said it is and as I remember they are frontwheeldriven

and I presume you are talking about how it behave in snow and ice … right 
when you push tooo hard on the pedal a reardriven will start sliding with the back
and can be rescued by stearing contra on the stearwheel and hiting the clutch
but a front wheeldriven will start to drift the front end to one of the sides 
and just hiting the clutch after you already per reflex have steard contra while giving gas
will nearly always make the rear end try to be the front end realy quick 
and now you are in a spinn
you have to be a little more gently with the front driven with what you do
but don´t bee scared  
and I doubt you ever are after you have said you love to drive 
and that sure shine thrugh your question 
I don´t know if you have the same kind of driver courses as we have here in Denmark
in diferent traffik siuations and avoid the accident to happen including learn to drive on ice
and learn both how the car react and how to deal with it when you have a spinn or slide 
its kind of advanced drivingcourse but with your own car and is deffently not
how to learn some of the advanced tricks /stunts racingdrivers and others are using 
just plain simply daily things that can help you avoiding the worst and you have a chance
to do the right if ever it happens in the traffik 
I have been on several of those course with both car , truck and bus over the years 
ours only take a day …. but what a fun to have a hole day under supervision . the more
mistakes you make the more you learn and its under full control

they are on closed areas some old racingceurts where we can learn to drive and handle the car

if you have such things in US then take one of those … money well spend and you will never regret it

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bertha

littlecope said:


> *At Last...*
> 
> So anyway, when I was last in the shop I left off here… an unfinished urn…
> And there it sat… and sat… never to be finished???
> Older Brother Steve is gone now… and at peace. He'll have no use for it…
> Younger Brother Scott called and asked me to give him a hand, moving furniture and things out of Steve's place a couple of weeks ago… I arrived a little early, in the rain, feeling a little low… But, whatever your beliefs, you have to admit that sometimes, the world sends you a happy message… The sun found the rim of the clouds while I waited for Scott, in front of Steve's house…
> Later that week, Scott phoned again, wondering if I would help him to drop a few small trees up at a "Friend of his" Cottage up in Maine… I said sure… maybe it would spark some interest in me to do some woodworking…
> And so we went up to York Beach, where he revealed that the Cottage was HIS!!!
> The recent events in my Family have made him start rethinking his own future… He and his Fiance decided to pull the trigger on this place and I couldn't be happier for them!! A place for them to enjoy in their Golden Years…
> And we really did take down 4-5 trees too!! We did a bunch of raking as well…
> It was pretty nice wood too, some Red and White Oak and another that I think was Gray Birch… I probably should have taken some home, but I have plenty to play with, and no room to store it to dry anyway…
> As you can tell I've been feeling a little morose and discouraged… The first sides that I had joined of the urn, what seems so long ago, were looser than my norm, and I was feeling like I had lost my touch…
> But the siren's call of the wood was finally heard again by me this week and I ventured back into my shop… There waiting, was Steve's unfinished and unnecessary urn. I'm going to build it, if for no other reason than to get it off the top of the pile in the shop, or perhaps the pile in my mind…
> So at last, on Wednesday, I got back to work…
> It only took 40 minutes, and the joints were nice and tight, the way we like them… If you notice, I left "extra" wood on the top and bottom… I want to cut some sort of detail there…
> In searching through my stockpile I couldn't find anything wide enough for the top and bottom, so I hopped in the car (God Help Me, but I love driving!) and took a trip up to the folk's to scrounge around… Came back with a couple of Drawer sides that my Dad had been saving… I gave them a quick rough sanding with the belt sander to see what I have and it appears to be White Oak… These should do the trick…
> Now I just have to cut them to size… and fit them…
> And Brother Scott wants me to make him a sign for their Cottage…
> It sure sounds like Fun to me…


This is such a wonderful blog; and why I like it here. Thanks for sharing this; it really made my night.


----------



## littlecope

*Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*

Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width… 
It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width… 
Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind… 
Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me… 
I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Mike, looks like a great start on another one of your boxes. 
Just a comment about your cross-cut-sled. You are probably are going to do this later, but don't forget to add safety features on that sled. For some ideas, type in 'cross cut sled' in the search area.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


now you can enjoy sledding year around

great shop tool 
for angles i cheat
i just tack a strip at the angle i need
and run my end trim or tapper to it
















.
this is a version of a quick sled
but shows the possibility's


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


nothing like homemade tools Mike )

add a saftybox and raised handle on the near end and enjoy instead of cutting thump´s 

take care
Dennis


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Your all set Mike, the sled is my favoruite table saw tool!!!!

If you ever see that guy Mark, on the show wood werks….

That guy has sleds big enough to rip cut on….Great tool!!!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Great job, Mike.
Glad to see you getting some woodworking time.
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Thanks Everybody…
Working in a kitchen all these years, has given me an appreciation and respect for sharp blades…
I'll try to be careful…


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


What is the phrase, "necessity is the mother of invention"....?! Another great job Mike. It's amazing what you create in your small shop!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Great sled, Mike!

Love the re-purposed boat anchor! I have a foot long piece of railroad rail that I use like that.

Lew


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


I too have had the sled & jig bug lately and the same " why not sooner?" I made my crosscut sled from some nice 9 ply birch, the fences or handles from some birch countertop scraps just to see if I could do it and it works great! Then I made a spline cutting jig for box corners. Because the jig is 45 degrees to the table I have been able to do some work that would be dangerous or difficult without it. I saw Kent Sheppards example and am glad I used the T track slots for holding work stops or jigs, WAY faster than clamping! I also like Patrons Idea of tacking angled stops to the sled also you can see from his work how he can cut small parts safely! Oh and I made the track runners way long on the back of the main sled so they stop when they hit the end of the slots on the out feed table before the sawblade comes through the fence. Geesh OK I have to post some pic's . Nice work Mike, as always!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Lew: A piece of Rail like you've got makes a nice mini-anvil too!! But you probably already knew that… ;-)
$tudie: It's good to hear that you're spending some time in your shop Scott, and I look forward to seeing the pictures!! It's curious, that we work around these simple work-saver projects, putting them off for another day… rather than just building them and having them at the ready… 
This little sled took under three hours and most of that was waiting for glue to dry… I've spent many times that, straightening out imperfect cuts!! All's well that ends better though…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


Looking good Mike and even a sled made at the same project.
Glad to see the little box come to life now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Of Box Panels and Getting Sidetracked...*
> 
> Today I had some spare time and managed to get a little bit of work done on the next part of my latest box, the raised panels…
> If you recall, I had procured a couple of Oak drawer sides from my folk's house, and given them a quick, rough sanding…
> Next was to size them… I first squared them on one side, clamped up the box sides, then took a size from them for the width…
> It was then a simple matter, to transfer the size to the saw… and cut them to width…
> Next was the length, for these panels-to-be… and it was here that I got sidetracked…
> I have a home-made miter gauge but it sets off alarm bells in my mind…
> Ordinarily, I've always just used a square, marked them, and cut them on the scroll saw… I can cut a pretty straight line, but it's never exact and it bugs me…
> I don't have a Radial Arm Saw for this… Hmmm… What to do???
> Well, I've wanted a cross-cut sled for the Table Saw since the first time I saw one, so I figured it was as good a time as any to make one…
> I took my first cuts out of my ""Mini Wood Gloat from so long ago, a couple of small strips for runners… It's unquestionably Cherry…
> And then I cut a couple of wider pieces for the uprights…
> Small saw, small sled, and I found a piece of particle board that ought to work for the base of this thing… The runners are just a little proud of the table, so I gave them a bead of glue, referenced the base to the Table's edge and glued them together in place… My handy old Boat anchor made a good weight for this step…
> After about an hour, I flipped it over, and tacked the runners on with some small brads… Then glued the uprights in place and weighted them, for another impatient hour…
> It's probably overkill, but I then screwed four 1 3/4" screws into each upright from the bottom… two on either end and two on either side of where the saw blade will ultimately go…
> Nothing left, but to try the thing… I grabbed a bit of scrap, slid it through, checked the cut with the old Starrett, and it's Dead-Bang on!! I love when that happens!!
> I'm probably going to add some thin braces to the top of the sled later, but I wanted to at least get the panels cut to length today… I squared one side and then cut them to length… Easy as Pie… Why didn't I do this sooner?!
> I won't know whether these were cut to the right dimensions until I make them into raised panels… but that's a story for another day…


It's always great to get more out of your tools, and this was a great improvement Mike.


----------



## littlecope

*Ever Forward...*

If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…

With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…

Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves… 
Tension, concern…
But all my worrying was for naught!!

I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…

This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…

Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…

It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…

Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time… 
Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!

Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959… 
This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Cool idea for the Zero Clearance…


----------



## HerbC

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Mike,

Great picture. For your avitar, just crop everything but the face…

Nice progress on the box. It's going to be very nice when completed.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


that's one serious shot of you
in the slickest wagon i ever saw

is this where you got all your interest in boxes from

nice scalloping on the box


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Larry: It works for me because I don't have a choice… I tried to put a "normal" one on this saw, but the screw holes are recessed (I'd have to make risers) and the screws go into plastic anyway… It would be only a matter of time before I stripped them…
Herb: That's a good idea!! Which one? This one…








Or this one…?








David: That is a dandy, isn't it? That's Brother Steve's "Red Ragon" and is still around… Somewhere…
I'm not sure if it's still got its' stake sides though… I do remember that it was a heavy one to pull!!


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


That look. I can just read your mind, "when I grow up I am going to be a LumberJock"


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Nice raised panels, Mike!!

Mine always have burn marks that need a LOT of sanding!

Lew


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Nice work Mike.
You look great in red! And… you haven't changed a bit!!!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


nice work Mike 
and thank´s for sharing the picture of you 

Dennis


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Nice work with the raised panel and scallop tops Mike. If I were in a wagon at that age it would probably be a covered wagon, lol. Maybe you should find it and do a restoration?


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Wonderful photo Mike, you are jut too sweet!
And what a fine box you are making, it makes me happy to see it come to life.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Mike I admire the way you can figure a way to produce a great project with a minimum of power tools and a maximum of ingenuity!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Nice raised panel, the box looks good.

Classic wagon shot, 1959 was a good year for cadillacs too.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Good work, Mike. I always dread doing beveled tops like yours. You're better at those than me. Well done. Looking good so far.


----------



## S4S

littlecope said:


> *Ever Forward...*
> 
> If you recall, I left off in the last episode with two panels cut to size for the latest box…
> The plan is to make simple raised panels out of these with the table saw. At first, I was thinking of trying this a different way, involving a sliding board, with the pieces seriously clamped to it… but I didn't have the right board handy, and was too lazy to knock together an elaborate jig…
> So I went with the way I've been doing it, with the "Tall" fence and a sacrificial Zero-clearance simulator clamped to the saw…
> 
> With a push-stick, and working carefully, it can be done…
> 
> Then came the moment of truth… Up until now, I had no idea whether these were cut right, because they were too thick to fit in the grooves…
> Tension, concern…
> But all my worrying was for naught!!
> 
> I'm well-pleased with the way that worked out… using that new cross-cut sled really helped in this process…
> 
> This next picture doesn't illustrate a thing… I just thought it was a cool angle…
> 
> Next was to shape the sides a little… I had an old cut-off that I had saved that was perfect for tracing onto the long sides, and I made up a smaller version for the short sides… It's a very traditional design…
> 
> It took barely ten minutes to cut those out with the scroll saw…
> 
> Then I parted the top from the bottom, cutting the sides one by one on the SS…
> But now I've put myself in a box, so to speak, and broken one of my unwritten "rules"... I like to try to sand as I go, but I didn't this time…
> Now I'm faced with sanding all the parts before I can move on to the next steps… When will I ever learn?!
> 
> Anyway, you might have noticed that "littlecope" has grown a good deal littler!! I was looking through some of my Grandparents old photographs, pictures that I've never seen, and came across this old gem…
> Happily, Granddad was a stickler for dating his pix, and this one was taken three days after my first birthday, in 1959…
> This Avatar probably won't last long, it doesn't translate well to the "Small Screen", but I was getting tired of my "Mugshot"... I've got to have a new one taken…


Great work , looks nice . nice photo also .


----------



## littlecope

*Wow, Fifty?!*

When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
And now, back to the Fun… 
We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…

The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…

I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this… 
I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…

Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]

And then connected the dots…
A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…

Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…

Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…

I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…

These should work…

Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Mike I think your blogs are so popular because of the way you inject your enthusiasm for woodworking. Your good humor shows you're having fun even if the wood splits on you! And your ability to create fine and unique project pieces with only the use of basic tools is admirable. You are the king of wooden hinges! Keep those blogs coming!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Looks terrific so far Mike, and I mean both the box and the hinges! The worst thing that can happen in woodworking is to become unhinged (it happens to me all the time), lol.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


fifty fun blog's

what joy

and each an oasis
to the weary traveler

a place to rest and rejuvenate
and learn to enjoy

maybe that failed hinge has life as the handle
in this gem


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


A great box, the hinges are a great touch Mike

Here is to another 50, 

jamie


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Excellent looking work. Highly insprirational.
LJ's is lucky to have you as a contributing member.
Congrats on the 50!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Thanks Everybody!! Is my face red?? 
David: I'd use that piece, but it's too hole-y… Rest assured, I'll come up with something…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


rest ?

i just woke
please don't send me back to bed

i have things to do today lol


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Mike,

Your posts are always an inspiration to me. I wish I had your imagination and ingenuity !

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Keep them coming Mike.
I enjoy the heck out of your series.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Third most discussed series….wo ho looks like you'll be getting an interview from
Ms Debbie, and a feature spot in LJ Magazine one of these days… The box is looking
good, excellent work as always!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Really neat.You are the wooden hinge king!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Mike, the hinges just get better and better. Your blog is not only an easy to read style but genuinely fun too. here's to the next 50.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Bob Kollman: Gosh, I hope not… In person I'm very shy and notoriously quiet… and boy, would she ever scold me, for the shambles I refer to as a shop…


----------



## SCOTSMAN

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Mike I love your work ! Nice box and those hinges are the best yet I love your work Brother. Alistair


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Wow, Fifty?!*
> 
> When I started the "Just for Fun" series, I never thought that I could keep it going this long!! But here I am at my fiftieth "Fun-type" blog… Many Thanks to all of you, for the encouragement and interest my Friends!!
> To my astonishment, You have made this the third "Most Discussed" blog series on Lumberjocks!!
> And now, back to the Fun…
> We left off last time with the latest box freshly parted, top from bottom, and awaiting sanding…
> 
> The sanding was achieved, and I decided to start some wooden hinges. Lest you think, that these things come natural, the first set split terribly on me…
> 
> I don't know whether I was being too cute or too quick but I failed to follow the correct steps… I actually went back to my own blog on the subject to refresh my memory… It's been over a year since I made a set like this…
> I was a little discouraged by the failure… and then I watched Steve in Marin's video on his attempt to make the old ladder and descending climber toy… I got diverted trying that out for a couple hours… Made a quick ladder, and "walker"... However, the ladder I made had round rungs and clearly, this does not work!! The construction was quick and simple… I found a couple long narrow scraps…
> 
> Studies have shown, that the human eye is very good at halving things, and I made a mark on both ends of the pieces… [IMG alt="Eyeballing "half" on each end"]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5833842393_cf5c83874a_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> And then connected the dots…
> A quick measurement, and some division, and I set the dividers to 2 1/2" and walked off the spacing…
> 
> Drilled the holes and cut the rungs…
> 
> Even though this didn't work, I thought one of the key measurements could be made in place…
> 
> I'll very likely return to this and break out the popsicle sticks to use as rungs later… but it was time to return to some serious fun…
> Thus came about hinge attempt part deux…
> 
> These should work…
> 
> Next step is to close the box up for good by pinning the corners with 1/8" dowel… To this end, I cut a "platform" piece out of my abundance of particle board… This will keep the scalloped edges level on the drill press…
> I'm hoping to glue and pin the hinges on today… I haven't yet decided what I'm going to make for a finger pull for the front… hmmm…
> Anyway, for the fiftieth time, don't forget to have some Fun my Friends!!


Mike it is simple: you are so lovely.
The box is comming on real well, it keeps making me smile.
ANd your little detour to look in your own blog for solutions is also a step I know my self… Getting older we are.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *

There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!

It wasn't empty long…
In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…

A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
But that will be for another day's fun…

Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Totally amazing how you work in the limited space but you do….it seems you have everything at arms length ..and you do such great work…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


a shifty fellow indeed

great idea 
putting it against the window
and the light

i'll be watching 
for the work from it soon


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Larry: Thanks for your kind words my Friend… As I've said before, even if I had unlimited funds and could design a shop from scratch, I'd still make it a small one… Of all the kitchens I've worked in over the years, the ones I remember most fondly were the smallest, because having everything close-to-hand quite literally saves a lot of steps…
David: The first work it's going to see will probably be helping me with the wood re-organization… I'll use it to cut the no-good scraps into burnable or toss-able size pieces… But I can see a fair amount of re-sawing in my future!!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


It always feels great to get things reorganized. It also always seems to be encouraging to others to see you do so. I also work in a very small area and it seems that even a small amount of extra stuff (what some people call 'clutter') can add up quickly.

It is nice to see you get your dad's band saw in place and ready to use, too.

I look forward to seeing your next projects emerge from your newly organized workspace.

Sheila


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Looks like you've got a great new tool for your shop and even better, you'll be thinking of your Dad when you start making your next bandsaw project!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Wow! That is some bandsaw with an interesting history!
You'll be doing bandsaw boxes in no time, Mike!
Ditto what Larry said about small space and wo


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


That had to be no easy task dragging that beast up there Mike, but something tells me you've given it a new lease on life!
I bet you will use the heck out of it now, and it was smart to put it by the window for light.
Good job !


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


that empty shop space seemed to have disappeared quite fast as if it was never really there… or was that just a myth?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Mike,
Great location for the band saw. The natural light from the window will be very helpful.

Bet your Dad has a great big smile, as he watches over all of this!

Lew


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Times like this I bet you wish you had a lower flat!!!

Looks great!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


That's the way to do it, Mike. You may even inspire me to tidy up. There must be some more space somewhere!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Sheila: Unlike you, I am a hopeless clutterbug, good at producing clutter and comfortable working in it!! LOL
Every once in a while however, it gets to be too much, even for me… So I grab a shovel and dig myself out… For a brief moment, the place looks almost orderly…
I do admire you, and others, who can manage to keep your workspace neat and clean!! It's a discipline I don't possess…
Lorna: It has already brought back memories of Dad… Thanks for your Well Wishes!!
Ellen: Thank You too!! I don't know if I'll gravitate towards Bandsaw Boxes, but who knows?! I can now if I want to, can't I??  
Eric: The thing was a Bear… I'm not going to even guesstimate what it weighs, but it reminded me of the time I was at the dump with a friend of mine… An old guy pulled up in a massive Dump Truck and asked us young fellas if we could give him a hand with something… It seems somebody had thrown away an old engine block and he wanted it… It took everything all three of us had, but we got it in!! 
Yesterday was very similar…
Sharon: No myth my Friend, I got a picture before it disappeared… Empty Spaces are very elusive creatures…
Lew: Congratulations Lew, I just read your interview with MsDebbie!! Great Job!! 
The window presented itself as the most reasonable placement and should work out very well… I'm just happy I can reach the window again!!
Bob: Scott made me promise him that I wouldn't call him, if I have to move it again… 
Martyn: There's always a little more room, but things do get tighter and closer!!


----------



## rivergirl

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Isn't it such a GREAT FEELING to have your space all cleaned up and organized and to add a new tool also? Whooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooo OH HAPPY DAY!!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Yes Kelly, it's a great feeling… until I turn around!! These are the views no one ever sees…
















I've still got a ways to go…


----------



## rivergirl

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


Well, I know the feeling. That's what it's like in some parts of my HOUSE- spare room? What spare room….


----------



## NedB

littlecope said:


> *A Rare Sight, and a New Home for an old "Family Member"... *
> 
> There hasn't been much to report from here lately… I haven't begun any new projects since I finished the last box. But I have not been idle!!
> It's Summer here of course, with more opportunity for outdoor activity, and we've taken advantage of the fine weather…
> Indoors, I did manage to finally get a bed out of the corner of the shop. It had been taken apart and leaned up against the wall, quietly occupying space… After I moved it out of the corner, in one fell swoop, I was exposed to that rarest of sights… Empty Shop Space!!!
> 
> It wasn't empty long…
> In order to free up the window again, and let some light and air in, I slid the shelving into the corner…
> 
> A little more cleaning, and moving, and I was able to shift the shelves against the other wall…
> The bucket on the Table holds yet another project that needs re-doing… It was a handy place to dump the parts of a wind chime I had made… Plied Wood had been used for the wooden parts, and they had disintegrated out in the elements so I took it down last year…
> But that will be for another day's fun…
> 
> Yesterday was the culmination of all the moving and shifting… Some of you may remember this old thing, my Dad's Band Saw…
> I went up to the Family Compound the other night, removed the bolts that hold top to base, took off the belts, and generally got the thing ready for the "Big Move". My younger Brother Scott helped me yesterday as we lifted, rolled, dragged, pushed, pulled, and sweated the beast from Dad's Garage, into the trunk of the Volvo, and up a flight of stairs here, finally placing it at it's new station…
> It was manfully done…[IMG alt="A "Family Member" finds a new home!!"]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5935756020_d1cee41927_z.jpg[/IMG]
> Though it cost me dearly personally, this cost me nothing financially… I'll be cleaning up the old dirt, grime, and metal chips from it, and obtaining a few decent blades for it today… I did a good deal of work with this in the past, rough-cutting Metal Stock for my Father, so it's almost like welcoming back a long-lost Family Member…
> I am tickled pink, in a bitter-sweet sort of way…
> All that's left in the shop re-organization, is to consolidate two corners of lumber into one, and to update my Shop Pictures here on LJ's!!


another late congrats on the bandsaw. 
I definitely agree on the small shop being cozy. I have a 12×20' barn that is my shop, and while I occasionally lust for more space, I love having things close at hand! And you're not the only one who has to battle what my family calls 'creeping meatball' (clutter gone wild)


----------



## littlecope

*Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*

Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…  
After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Cool renovation! The birds will be proud to come back to lodge at this spiffy place next time! It really came out nice!

Sheila


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Mike,
Nice house!! You're going to have to raise the rent after all those improvements!

Lew


----------



## EMVarona

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Love it! I am keen on these types of projects. You did a good job. The use of the scroll saw instead of the band saw is remarkable. I do not have a band saw only a Makita scroll saw. I'll try cutting thick wood with it sometime, just like you did. In a scroll saw article I read that other ways of holding the wood together is with double sided tape or glue gun (heat glue). The scraps will stay clean and may be usable still.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Mr Little … that is very well documented and well made too…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Now THAT is a birdhouse… recycled and all!
Nice work Mike.
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Thanks Everybody!!
Sheila: As you can see, I wasn't completely idle, though it's no excuse for not having done my homework for class…
Lew: As the landlord says to Don Vito, in Godfather II, "The rent st-ays the same!!" 
Ed: I never tried two-sided tape, or hot glue, but others have had success with them… I've always attached stacked-wood cuts mechanically, with either screws or nails… That way, I'm certain that the stack isn't going to shift or come loose, especially on thicker cuts… By all means, try some thick cutting on your Scroll Saw!! You'll need a heavier blade (or two!) and be prepared to be patient, because it's slow going…
Larry: I'm surprised you have time to read other folks' blogs, as busy as you are!! I still say you have 36 hour days down under…
Ellen: It's not the fanciest design, but it's Bird-approved!! The old one had tenants in it continuously, for over 25 years!!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Another fine birdhouse Mike. Nice job!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Mike you are very clever and the birds up your way are going to love setting up shop in this house. Nice job!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


nice bird house….all dowel pins holding it together, if you used all gorilla glue
you might win that contest too!!!! I just started Sheila's class, and I was amazed that
the office supply store still sells carbon paper….also tracing paper, great stuff for
mirror imaging. At work it's all computers that does that stuff…At home it's all
by hand….Can't wait to see her all painted and ready for sparrows!!!!


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Mike,
I like the angled roof… like a Pagoda from Chinesse. Simple and realistic.

I love your scroll saw. Homemade but very effective. I like to make one…
Thanks for posting.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Thanks again my Friends!!
Lenny: I've been meaning to ask you, how did you like them Bruins this Year?! It was a fun ride wasn't it? 
Lorna: Thank You! I hope it's a little cooler for you down on the Cape… Yesterday at work in the kitchen had to be one of the hottest days I've ever worked…
Bob K.: It's held together with pegs, but no glue was used… not necessary… The "mirror-image" trick, I think I learned that in kindergarten when we made hearts for Valentines Day!! The old ways still work…
Bert: I can't take credit, that scroll saw was store-bought, $110 in 1992… I've been very happy with it though and it's worked like champ!!


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Mike,
I always enjoy the details and step-by-step photo's when you post your projects. Nice job. I was wondering if your dad might of built the old birdhouse?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


No, Dad didn't make these…
This and the other one I made were built by a friend of my parents… I don't really know if Pete had designed them or not, sorry… He made and sold a lot of them though!! Started making them for his own yard, then neighbors wanted them… Next thing he knew, he was making them for garden centers in our area…
Those two, that I used as inspiration, were made about 25-30 years ago out of pine, and lasted pretty well I'd say…
The first one I did, I upgraded to Oak, and this one is Cherry… I'd be proud if they last nearly as long!!


----------



## Timthemailman

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Thanks for the post. I really like the step by step detail , it really helps . Very nice job , have any of your local birds moved in ? Take care and happy woodworking.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Not much going on... might as well build a birdhouse...*
> 
> Those of you who've been on LJ's for a while may recall my first effort at a birdhouse which began here
> Somewhere in there, I mentioned that there was another one to re-build, but I had to wait until it was vacated… Well, the thing finally fell to the ground and the sparrows were forced to re-locate…
> So today I had a rare free day, and decided to re-work this… Just to begin with, I didn't like the "eaves" arrangement… I think the guy who originally made these boards weren't wide enough!!
> I began by tracing half of the pattern onto a piece of paper…
> I then used carbon paper to trace the same pattern onto the same paper, after folding it at the halfway marks of the birdhouse…
> I then place it on a window and re-trace it back onto the first side… I do it this way because it's a fairly accurate and fast way to "mirror" two sides of an odd shape…
> After the pattern is drawn, I transferred it onto the wood… I actually did this twice, because I had the wrong grain orientation the first time…
> After getting it right, I cut the piece into a smaller, more manageable section and screwed it to another, so as to cut front and back at the same time…
> I would have cut this with the band saw, but my ordered blades haven't arrived yet…:-(
> The access hole was cut next and then sides added… These are pegged in place with 1/8" dowel…
> After that, I cut some strips for" roofing" on the table saw and trimmed them to length on the scroll saw… in this case 8"...
> Next was to make a suitable bracket for hanging the thing, and attach it…
> To attach the "roofing" I took one piece, marked it, and then drilled it with a slightly undersized drill… then used that one to pre-drill all the others…
> I set it up in my simple "Box Vise" and began the pegging…
> Then I trimmed the excess pegs and filed down the "nubs"...
> Continued onto the second side of the roof, add a floor and Voila… A New Birdhouse ready for the Finishing Department!!
> If I can finish the thing in time, I'll try entering it in the Contest, but I've already seen some pretty stiff competition!!


Thanks Tim!
No Birds as yet,
But Hope springs eternal in the Springtime…


----------



## littlecope

*Adjustments...*

Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…

And Lower…
The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Remember to play safe…and have fun..


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Safe and Fun… Got it…


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


I know it may sound crazy, but I love giving tools like this a sprucing up - making sure that everything is clean and in good repair and properly aligned. It is like having a brand new tool to work with and it just FEELS good to make stuff with it. It is good to see someone else who is enthusiastic about this too. 

The saw looks great and ready to go. I can't wait to see what is coming!

Sheila


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Mike, it looks like you have yourself a fine saw. Good job on aligning the guides and with that new blade, you should be in business.
I like to back away all the guide wheels when installing a new blade and then after it is centered and tensioned, carefully move the wheels to just touch the blade. They should not be forcing it out of it's natural line with the top and bottom.

My crystal ball says there is a bandsaw box in the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Sheila, it doesn't sound crazy to me at all!!
I've spent a lot of time just admiring this machine… It's a handsome thing, in its own way, and is cleaning up very nicely for its age… I have a sign to make for my Brother Scott's new camp and it may finally see some use on that project… 
But after that, I have a box (or two) to make, and this will definitely see some action… 

Jim, the owner's manual agreed with you… Right guide just touching the blade, Left guide separated from the blade by a scrap of paper… I have no plans for a band sawn box at this time though… You'd better have your Crystal Ball checked my Friend!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


congrat´s with your new toy Mike 
some job to get up into the apartment … it most weight a ton 
glad I hadn´t to deal with it even though I wuold do alot 
to have the oppetunity to look at such a buty in my own shop when the times come

enjoy and have good time with it

Dennis


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Sorry I have no pictures of the move Dennis… You said once that you enjoy looking at pix of people moving… But I had my hands full, believe me…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


 yeah the right pictures …. you know those that is taken the splitsecond after people 
realise they either look silly or they realise this is going realy wrong and the photographer 
had seen it long before and is cool enoff to take the picture/serie at the right secund 
not those where they hurt themself badly … just those you can lough at 1 hour later 

take care
Dennis


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Mike,
I'm certain your Dad will be guiding your hands and mind as you create all sorts of new boxes, hinges and projects!

Lew


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


Looks good Mike, I was talking to one of the fab guys at work, they have a powermatic table saw
with the new gold color, I thought the saw was maybe 15-20 years old, turns out it is 30 years
new….The powermatics have a long life. Grate machine!!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Adjustments...*
> 
> Fun lately, has been in the form of fine-tuning and cleaning my "new" band saw…
> After purchasing a couple of Timberwolf Blades, I fed one on and centered it on the tires… (Tires, which will have to be replaced, when the budget allows…)
> I quickly discovered that my Dad had the guides set to the left, pulling the blade in and towards the body of the saw… Perhaps this is more desirable for metal cutting but I can't help but feel it would cause undue stress on the guides, friction to the blade, and a general "quicker wear" on all parts involved…
> I straightened them out to the blade, Upper…
> 
> And Lower…
> The blade now rides straight from wheel to wheel, rather than bowing to the left…
> When my Brother and I moved this saw here, the table of the saw was a very convenient place to grab hold of… but resulted in the table being a little out of whack when I returned it to the set-screw setting…
> But I had a hunch, which proved to be a good one… A tiny clump of metal chips had fallen on top of the screw and was "just enough" to keep the table from seating on the screw… A quick paper towel wipe, above and below, solved the problem…
> This thing is ready for some cuttin'!!


That sure looks like a wonderful bandsaw!
And this will open so many posibilities for you now.
Congrat.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Another Mixed Bag...*

Quiet times around here…
Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…

I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…

Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too… 
The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
Do you see what I see?!
After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…

In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…

Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
This is crying out to be made into a box…
Ahh, boxes…
I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…

Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…

I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
tick… tick… tick…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


reading books like theese with a good mug of coffee , tobacco in the pibe and a great whiskey
in your best chair is almost as fun as woodworking 
thank´s for sharing Mike

take care
Dennis


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


You're Very Welcome Dennis!!
I was thinking of you yesterday… For vacation, I bought a small Gas Grill, and yesterday morning I had to assemble it…
I'm better than average at assembly, but it took me an hour and a half!! The suggested time was a half hour…
No "extra" parts though!! And thankfully, I didn't need a rubber mallet…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Neat work with the lo-tec trace option for the Shamrock. Ingenuity on the lighting front. Look forward to seeing the slide top box as well. You have been busy.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


You do more with less than anyone I know!
It takes a lot more skill and ingenuity to do the things you do.
Nice work, Mike.
Ellen


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Necessity…invention's mother , is always around, thank goodness we understand her ! I like watching the sign's progression..and the bats in the background are a great touch ! but the idea of time off…. wow that is good for life…. enjoy it Mike !


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Mike, I pratice southern ingenuity everyday. My wife calls it being a ***********************************. My common resopnse is "you say that like it's a bad thing!" What ever works, right? I have a set up similar to this in my garage. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Nice job on that one, Mike!!!!!!


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Good job Mike. It just goes to show you that there are ways around anything.
You are always using the old brain box and that is going to keep you young.
Have a nice time in Maine!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Enjoy the vacation, Mike! You deserve it!

Really like the old books and pencil box. Thanks for the cool idea for using paper taped to the computer monitor. I never would have thought of that!!

Lew


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Nice blog with a variety of good ideas, Mike. I look forward to seeing the finished sign. Enjoy your time off. It sounds like a wonderful time (post pictures!!!)

Sheila


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Your dad had good taste in reading. "Flower of the plain, is the name of the frame." 
It is amazing how thing use to be done. Great 1 page read. I hope you have a great 
vacation. My 10Th Great grandfather Valentine Wightman, preached Sermons in Gorton 
Maine. He started the first Baptist church in the United States. Have fun and recharge 
those batteries!!!


----------



## Bertha

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


I really like your work, Cope. It always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Salt

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Thanks for the break…reading your #54 was my breath of fresh air. Work is heavy and steady here, this time of year, getting lotsa wood things built. Best, Stephen


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Mike wuold you believe it ….........the wife bought a dinnertable and four chairs 
+ a sidetable or what ever you call it over there but this one has six drawers instead of a cabinet wih doors
the make fun of you instructions said 1hour and the sidetable shuold be assembled ….......yaah right 
that


Code:


£$&%¤##

 Ikea system thing (not bought there but same concept yyyaak) 
it did take me freaking two days and nothing is in the right 90 degree angle and never will be 
even thuogh I said it to her already after one hour she demanded it to be assembled :-(
chinese crap of the worst ..........
so I´m just half finnished with the shelfs :-( ... but you most know . just to warn you … when the boss 
speak …. you jump and obey

1½hour for a gasgrill …that is fast man… serious 
great you hadn´t spareparts back on the table  
but next time you need to bring out both the rubbermallet and the sledgehammer 
just to have the weapon ready nearly always make things go smoother ….. lol

have a great day 

Dennis


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


have a great vacation

take the mallet with you

you may come home with more wood
than you leave with


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Thank You to Everyone for their kind comments… but I haven't done anything yet!! LOL
Martyn: I hope my 1st Grade teacher is proud… it was she who taught me how to trace!! I like to learn, and remember, good ideas… one never knows when they might come in handy…
Ellen: I do what I have to… I hope you are doing what you have to!! It looks like there is some rough weather heading your way… Batten down the hatches and BE SAFE my Friend!!
Don: Many Thanks!! But who is Invention's Father??? ;-)
Mike: The name "***********************************" should be worn with Pride!! Especially when it involves being creative and imaginative!! 
Jim: Thank You my Friend!!
Eric: If I have learned anything in my life, it is that a determined individual can accomplish anything that they desire to…
Lew: Thank You my Friend!! We are SO psyched… 
Sheila: Coming from someone like yourself, who has so many great ideas and an artistic flair… well… it means a lot… Thank You very much…
As far as pictures, I'm definately taking the camera and pretty sure I'm taking the computer along… I was even thinking of a "Littlecope at the Beach" series or something… We'll see… Debbie will kill me if I spend vacation on LJ's!! And rightly so!! LOL
Bob K.: Dad certainly liked to read, but I'd describe his taste more as eclectic… One title that comes to mind was that real page-turner, "American Foundries: Theory and Practice"... When he bethought himself of building with Granite, he took out a copy of "The Building of the Bunker Hill Monument"... Written in 1919, this weighty tome had been loaned out by the library exactly once before… in 1921!! Still, it had a memorable opening sentence… "It is evident, that stress causes strain." 
Al: It is evident, that joy causes happiness… If some of the joy that I get from this spills through the monitor, GOOD!!  
Stephen: Mr. Mines, it's good to hear from you, and doubly good to hear that you're busy!! I'm not surprised, you do damn fine work Sir!! Don't forget to take some time to smell the Roses though… All work, and no play, and all of that, ya know?
Dennis: You are a pistol my Friend!! I nearly had tears running down my face reading of your misfortunes… But I must be truthful, they would not have been tears of sadness… We all must Endeavor to Persevere… 
David: Thanks… If I stop by my Brother Scott's place, that could very well happen… Otherwise, I'll have to try to make a box out of driftwood, using nothing but my pocket knife… 
Again, Thanks Everybody!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Hi Mike,
I think you need to bring some rope with you, after seeing your rope skills, I think it might be time now to build a bridge, so why not do it on vacation…
And if you need a helper, call, I would love to try and build a bridge like that!
It's amazing so much knowledge has been lost, but most of all how much fantasy that has been lost, these guys really did make solutions, but day so many are lost if you can't buy it in a shop.
Keep inventing, I love this, and have a wonderful vacation,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Mads: With any luck, I can find some rope on the shore… They use miles of the stuff for all of the Lobster traps…
It is always fun to untangle all the knots!! Then I can begin a bridge over to see you!! 
Again I cannot recommend these books highly enough. Eric Sloane was an interesting character in his own right… I should have included this in the blog, a site about the man himself, run by his estate…
We talked of adzes a while ago, you and I… Here is a page about them from his "Museum of Early American Tools"...
Have a Wonderful Weekend my Friend!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Wouuuu…. He is quite a man!
After reading his history I got a image of him, and I can see I need to draw more!
I love his illustrations, I think this is a artform that has always been unter rated.
These two adze pages are wonderful.
Yes I will see if I can have the luck to dick up a book or two to enjoy his illutrations first hand.
Thank you.
Mads


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Just bought 'A Museum of Early American Tools', so I will be looking in my mailbox.
Best thoughts my friend, and thank you for the advice,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Good for You Mads!!
I have no doubt that you will enjoy it!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


;-)


----------



## 228861

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


I thought i would add my 2 1/2 cents--I live here in ct not far from the Sloan Stanley museum and When I want to take a trip back in time I just sit down with one of his books and It makes me want to be there. I love when he said before the turn of the century there was no mention of saving time,speeding things up or doing things more efficiently.quality was the most important thing! the biggest thing today is making as much money as fast as you can and on the backs of others at that! It's too bad the world has come to this.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Mixed Bag...*
> 
> Quiet times around here…
> Brother Scott requested a sign a while ago for his new cottage up in Maine… "Can you make me a sign, with shamrocks, that says, Peg's Place?"... Simple enough, right?
> Simple, perhaps, for someone with an ounce of Artistic ability!! But for those of us with none, like me, patterns or templates become necessary… The lettering is pretty straight forward, and I'm on familiar ground, so I began with that, developing the words from an alphabet of cursive letters…
> 
> I then make a "booklet" out of the mock-up, a sheet of carbon paper, and a blank sheet to create an actual pattern… been here, done this…
> 
> Happily, I had made the word "Place" a few years ago, there was no need to revisit that…
> I transferred these onto some Cherry that was kicking around… All set, right?...
> Maybe… I'm not completely satisfied with this, because I'm thinking, feeling, that this sign should be a bigger-than-usual one…
> Scott and Peg's Cottage is set back from the road some, and while I don't want to make a bill-board, it'll look silly if it's a little tiny thing too…
> The Shamrock in the picture was one I down-loaded and I wasn't all together pleased with that either… The size is good, but it doesn't seem very life-like… What to do?...
> Enter a Kleenex box of tissues!! Debbie had bought a box and I spotted something in the floral pattern…
> Do you see what I see?!
> After making a quick matte and scanning the thing, I simply enlarged the image, taped a piece of graph paper over my screen, omit a leaf, and I had something I can believe in… a four-leaf clover…
> I've got a pretty good idea of how I want this thing to go now, but it's been a sort of bogged down development stage… There's also this, when I actually get to cutting on these signs, it goes very quickly, and I'd like to have something(s) lined-up to do afterwards…
> 
> In other news, I took my first test cuts with the newly adjusted, newly bladed band saw… An 1 1/2" into the cut and I found out the lighting is all wrong… The saw is next to the window, but the sunlight is almost blinding in my shadowy shop!! So I had to add another string of light… literally…
> A few years ago, I put up a clothes line over the most used machines…
> With varying lengths of coat hanger S-hooks, I can illuminate anywhere I need with a handy fluorescent drop light… They're carefully attached with a small nail to the top of the door and window frames…
> 
> Anyway, I attached a new run (from the closet door), that can be used for the band saw, table saw, and any floor work I might get involved in…
> It probably seems ridiculous, I know, but this would work great in an auto shop!! If you had a grid system set up overhead in a garage, I think it would prove itself useful…
> I got the cuts made finally, with the band saw, removing a couple of approximately 3/8" strips and revealing the heart of another cribbing block…
> This is crying out to be made into a box…
> Ahh, boxes…
> I never really thought much about it, but upon reflection, I've been consciously or unconsciously copying a box I received when I was about ten years old!! A small Chess set I got for Christmas came packaged in this fashion…
> A small sliding-top type, I still can remember my desire to make something like it… I still want to, and haven't yet…
> I've seen a number of fine pencil boxes here recently and have been pondering making one… Between the Chess box and this old example here I should be able to come up with something…
> 
> Distractions come in many forms… I've obviously done very little in the way of woodwork lately, besides lining up a couple projects. Debbie and I are preparing to go on vacation Labor Day week and that's been fun…
> I'm also re-reading a few gems from my Dad's book collection…
> I cannot recommend these books, or any of Eric Sloane's work, highly enough!! They are not how-to books exactly, but any page can be opened to find interesting things about the way life (and woodworking) used to be lived (and done)... For those of us who just like to look at the pictures, they are delightfully illustrated on almost every page with Mr. Sloane's own pen and ink drawings…
> Regrettably (and shamefully!) these are now out of print, but they can still be obtained on Amazon… Well worth the price too, as they're fairly reasonable…
> 
> I can't hardly wait 'til vacation!! We're going up to Maine for a week and I'm really looking forward to getting my batteries recharged… It's been almost twenty years since I had some proper time off…
> tick… tick… tick…


Art: You're Lucky to live close to the museum, I'd love to visit it… I read on-line that it's closed right now though, at least temporarily…
I hope budget cuts haven't struck again… That would be a sad loss… :-(


----------



## littlecope

*A Tube Indeed...*

Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
The mail… What is this?!
It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
Inside I found this…

It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


You gotta love that "Mafe" and home made apple sauce!

Lew


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


CAn we all expect home made applesauce in the mail? Securley warped to look like a bomb? ;-))


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


way cool Bud


----------



## GaryC

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Cool move Mads. Your marks for character and friendship are REAL high


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


MUSH MICHAEL

APPLE MUSH

WAY TO GO MADS

FROM THE HEART


----------



## lilredweldingrod

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Mafe, your really warming the cockles of our hearts up. lol I'll bet Mike's grin is competing with the Cheshire cat today. You are spreading the smiles today. Way to go. Rand


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Very cool, I've been thinking about cooking lately. An apple masher, very cool kitchen tool.

Have fun, it's the start of your weekend and apples are cheap this time of year.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


What a wonderful surprise! That you drink Moxie… one of my favorites!
About that pestle… WOW! Just another LJ being kind and generous… to a kind and generous man.
Kudos to Mafe and to Mike.
Ellen


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Hi Mike,
Yes as I said 'be careful what you wish for'...
I simply could not resist making you one of these when you told about it and that you wanted to make one if you had a lathe.
Now I hope you can follow some of Jim's recipes and use it.
(I made one for me also, and send you and Jim a thought when I see it in my drawer now).
Hope it will come handy, or at least bring a smile from time to time when you see it.
Ohh yes and I always thought you lived in England (don't ask me why), so I was surprised when I realized that Manchester was in US, so you made a big jump in my brain that day I got the address, I guess the books we spoke of should have nmade me realize that it was US, but I am Danish… laugh.
The best of my thoughts to you and your beloved,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Hey Mike. Isn't it great getting a gift from a fellow LJ. I love it. We are like one big family of woodworkers!!

Mads, you made his day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Jim I hope I will make another one too…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Nice gift, Mads. Get working there, Mike. the world needs Apple Sauce.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


way to go Mads …. very nice gesture 
what a great gift you got there Mike …. an original Mafe … Congrat´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


What a nice gesture for you Mads to send a meaningful sample of your woodworking to Mike. LJ's like you both make this site a special place!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


I feel very lucky to know the fine folks who are on this site.
It saddens me, when I hear of some people leaving here, because the few who drive them away are so far out-numbered by the gloriously kind and gentle folks like Mads… But I understand their choice, and would defend their right to make it… and I wish them well…
But I'm not here to pontificate!! 
Did you hear the news?! Mafe, that kind, gentle, giving, beautiful Man, is spreading and sharing his generosity and talents with not only me, but with many others!! I am proud to call you my Friend Mads!!! 
Even if, you never noticed the NH after Manchester!! I laughed when I read that!! If it's any comfort to you, Manchester, NH was named intentionally after Manchester in England. Around 1900, the one here overtook its counterpart there, in the production of textiles. Manchester, and it's sister city Lowell, Mass., were mill towns, built on the banks of the Mighty Merrimac River.

Here in Manchester, in the mid and late 1800's, a complex of enormous brick buildings was built on either side of the River, over 2 miles long… A complex, for the production of cloth… 
Sadly, many disappeared from the 1960 wrecking balls of Urban Renewal, along with the three-canal system that powered them…
This was a boon for my Dad… He loved the Mills his whole life, but their destruction was an opportunity for him to save and re-use some of their material, i.e. BRICKS!!! 
He spent many weekends gathering and loading his F-2 Ford truck with thousands of them. Later, he spent many, many hours cleaning the old mortar off, after which he used them for various projects… 
Anyway, many of the mills are long gone, but many still remain. Now, they are highly desirable, as the perfect place for businesses, restaurants, shops, what-have-you…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Wauuu thank you Mike for that wonderful guided tour. Yes I was slow to discover, you may all laugh.
A fantastic building that followed that strong river, as a architect this kind of buildings have a special place in my heart - and your father collecting bricks, what a work he did, impressive man, I cleaned once app 2000 stones and felt it would never end I remember…

Is it homemade jam on the last of the pictures in the blog? Just curious and smiled when I saw the cat in the window.

Yes a few bad seeds can spoil the pleasure sometimes, I have tried this myself here on LJ twice, but I learned from it, and get better at it… These persons will always be around and when I think about how many kind and wonderful comments I get and give here, the few bad are just drops in the ocean so when we step back it is not even possible to see them.
Yes I think Martins spirit and our will have made LJ into a place of kindness, and I feel blessed that I have come to know people like you here, I would have sworn that cyberspace was not a place for relations, and I would have been all wrong (I love to learn from life).
Thank you!
Best of my thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


No, not Jam, a Candle…
The Mills in Manchester are still an imposing and impressive sight, the first thing seen when arriving by the highway. They were built to last, with walls in some cases fifteen courses thick!! There must have been an Army of Bricklayers, busy as ants for years building them… I would have loved to have seen it …
My Grandfather (Dad's Dad) took these, which were of what was the tallest Smokestack in New England…
It was the single stack for a boiler house which contained 18 gigantic boilers providing steam to all of the Mills…
But when the Mills closed, there wasn't a need… it was decided that it had to go…
Those were days before implosions, so ladders were affixed…
And two men climbed up and removed it, brick by brick…
This picture is sad because it was folded, and the other half got lost over the years, but my Grandfather asked one of the workers if he would climb up with his camera and photograph the view… The man took a great picture of his friend, sitting on top of the world, enjoying his lunch!!

Just for Fun, a quick reminder to you, of a time when people took pride in their work…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Interesting history Mike. I was in the basement of an old multi story building in Tacoma that was being retro fit for earthquake. Do not remember for sure how high, maybe 6 or 8 stories. It was ll brick. the foundation at the bottom was close to 20 feet. Interesting how they kept those up before concrete and steel construction.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Interesting pictures and history Mike. When I was 19 I did refractory work. That's climbing in them smoke stacks with a portable jack hammer and cleaning the slag off the inside walls of the big smoke stacks at Case tractor in Racine. My wife worked for Jockey International, a sweat shop for sewing, in an old turn of the century mill similar to what is in your pictures ( at least outwardly). Those were the bad ol' days!!!!! We worked hard, and 
jockey gave horrible pay, long hours, and that shop was hot….my wife did that for 5 years.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


That is some beautiful pictures, I love the one with the guy having lunch up there.
It is truely amazing what has been put up by bricks, one at the time, and this always reminds me of how much we can achive when we go together in a project, I think today we tend to go for the rule one man can do it, and then we end up with ugly concrete ghettos and glass buildings for the industy.
In denmark we have had a strong tradition for bricks, but also here it has become a luxury item now.
My favorite brick building in Denmark is this one:










The main architect P. V. Jensen Klint - who died in 1930 - was succeeded by his son Kaare Klint and later his grandson Esben Klint.
The church is a national monument over the hymn-writer N. F. S. Grundtvig (1783-1872) - who also was a Danish pioneer of folk high schools - philosopher and social reformer.
It took almost 20 years to finish this huge building.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundtvig's_Church
http://www.grundtvigskirke.dk/billeder/galleri/kirken/arkitekturfotos-fotograf-ole-meyer


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


That is a Beautiful Church Mads, in a very unique style. It looks like it was made for a congregation a hundred feet tall!!
It looks like they used at least a little wood in its construction though… 
There is little chance, that I will ever get to see and enter one of the Great Cathedrals of Europe… I've seen pictures of them, and watched stories on television, and their beauty is undeniable…
But my curiosity and wonder is, what does it sound like in such a vast space? My mind guesses that there would be a deafening silence in such a place, if that is even possible… In any event, it must surely be a humbling experience…
T.S. Bob: I'm a little surprised that one of the old Mills would need Earthquake refitting!! The sheer weight and strength of these buildings is staggering in itself…
A few years ago, they widened one of the bridges over the Merrimac here. They planned everything very carefully, took every detail into account… Everything that is, except the River!! Their staging area was wiped out…
The Mills were unimpressed… They have seen this and more many, many times…
Bob K.: That sounds like one heck of a job, slag-scraping!! It certainly must have had its ups and downs… (Sorry, I couldn't resist!!) 
I did work in a few of these buildings at various times over the years and they were not idly called sweatshops…
I well remember people fainting from the heat in Summer… and wearing their coats and heavy sweaters while working in the Winter…
Ah, those were the days!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Bricks and mortar do not do well in earthquakes. They rattle and shake to pieces. They basically build a steel structure in them to hold them up. Hopefully the brick facade survives. I worked on one 2 story computer building that is designed to roll on its side and still be intact!! ) No sure how the contents would fare?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Bob, many of these buildings were braced with steel rods (and sometimes turnbuckles) that were anchored through the walls, and went the entire length from side to side. When they were running, between the massive looms, and the overhead power transfers, and all of the huge leather belt drives, I have read that the buildings shook and swayed!!
My Dad and I went down to Lowell years back, where they have a sort of memorial to the old textile works… They had a single loom left, in the immensity of one of the factory floors. They powered it up from one of the ceiling drives for a demonstration… and the whole floor was shaking and vibrating alarmingly!! We were told that there was a hundred of such machines, on that floor alone, X5 stories high!! I can only imagine what it was like in full swing. The noise and animation of the whole thing must have been an incredible sight.
The biggest danger I've seen in these is fire… They are surprisingly difficult to start (the belltower in the picture has been hit by lightning more times than I can count!), but once started they are next to impossible to douse, the walls acting very much like a chimney…
When we went to Lowell, they also showed us the Flywheel at the end of the building that powered the works… Unlike Manchester, Lowell has retained at least part of its canal system and the Flywheel is still operable. The thing was huge!! If I remember correctly it was about 18' in diameter, about 3' wide, and solid Cast Iron… Looking down on it from above was one of those sights that made my hair stand on end, the extreme weight and the motion could be felt through the floor… They had actually replaced the old belt with a much smaller one, just for demonstration purposes. But the old belt was "standing" in the corner, a multiple horsehide-ply affair that, by itself, weighed over a ton. 
I don't know how a serious earthquake would affect these structures… We've had temblors over the years here, but not at the catastrophic level… I suspect, that an earthquake that can shake the very bones of the Earth, would have little respect for anything man-made…
I just marvel at the grand-scale thinking and designs of our forebears, in what many today consider those "un-enlightened" times…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Birickwork are exelent for preasure but have no strength when it comes to traction pull / push - so brickwork needs a reinforcement that makes it tensioned to the base if it is to be used for earthquake areas. Like a concrete bridge has cables inside.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Tube Indeed...*
> 
> Another Manic Monday… Worked from 5;3O this morning until two… good to get home, the beginning of my "weekend"... Can't forget the mail before I go up to the apartment…
> The mail… What is this?!
> It looks like a giant Firecracker!!! Where is the fuse?!
> But wait, it has oddly familiar handwriting on it… I'll need some Moxie to open this, it's very secure…
> Inside I found this…
> 
> It seems our very own Vintage Architect, "Mafe", took it to heart and mind to make me a Pestle!! And what a Pestle!! Finely turned and finished, from what looks to be Mahogany(?)...
> This all started when my Friend Jim Jakosh posted his heavy duty Spoon project and his favorite recipes… One of his recipes was for Applesauce, and methods were discussed, old and new, for mashing the Apples…
> I brought up the Chinoise and pestle way…
> I had mentioned that, if I ever had a lathe, I would definitely take a turn at making one of those Pestles…
> Mafe heard… and his Great Heart set his Mind and Skills to work on this lovely Gift!!
> And it even has the Maker's Mark, the Mads Seal, on the handle!!
> Mads, You are a Gem, and I want to Thank You for your Gift and the thought and care behind it. Your hope of bringing a smile was amply fulfilled my Friend…


Mike, Sounds like those old mills are earthquake ready ;-)) They had to be to survive teh manufacturing processes they contained. The old building I was in was basically a pile of bricks for a foundation. I have worked in several that were being retrofitted. I didn't see any signs of reinforcement, just a basic brick, mortar and wood frame structure.

It is truly amazing what they did with what they had to work with. My dad and grandpa built a Gothic roof style barn with a hay mow that was 52×54 x 26 with hand tools! Nobody would even dream of starting that project today.


----------



## littlecope

*Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*

In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…

I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…

And then, everything changed…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…

My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…

There's one more episode in this Saga…
So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!! 
Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Hi, Mike:
I am so sorry to read of your hardships. Thank goodness you are all healthy and safe and in a place again. I know you have probably heard this, but things like this make families stronger. I wish you all the best in rebuilding your life and getting back on your feet. I wish you and your family a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow. It is good to see that you still realize that you have much to be thankful for. (((HUGS)))))

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Thank You Sheila, it has been a rough stretch for us, but it's said that things happen for a reason… All's well that ends better!! We are very happy to be out of the city, as country life is more amenable to both of our dispositions…


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Hi Mike
Sorry to hear about the fire and car accident, but thankfully you are okay and able to have a new start in a new place! I hope everything calms down and you can get back to woodworking!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Thanks Julie… I'd be lying if I said I'm not tired, but there's lots to do around here, fixing up the old place, and it's work I love to do, so we're in a good place, mind, body, and spirit…


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike, so sorry to learn of your misfortunes but glad to know you are okay and dealing with it so well. My best wishes for better days ahead.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike,
Happy Thanksgiving to you and Debbie.
Sorry about your apartment but you certainly landed on your feet. And your shop space looks great!
Somehow, everything always works out for the best… 
Ellen


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


the house looks better than the apt.

that shelf in the front yard
(with some ply on the front)
would make a great sled
peace and quiet
sounds like a good deal
and more room

thank you for the call
on my b'day
it made my day

and debbies smile says it all

the best to you both !


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


I too am sorry for those unfortunate events but I admire your ability to see the positives in trying & sad situations. I think the bond with your sister and generosity of your aunt give you strength as well.
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Oh, Mike, you and Debbie have really had a time of it.

Thankfully you still have each other and family to give you comfort and shelter. Dark times have a way of showing us what is really important in life.

Stay well and be safe, my friend. Enjoy this Thanksgiving with loved ones around.

Lew


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Having "known" you for a while, I'm sure you will be back stronger then ever.
You are a resourceful guy, and Debbie is a smart cookie.
If you have your health, you have what you need.
Happy Thanksgiving and keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


my oh my mike, you have had your world really hit hard…but i know from the time ive known you here that you always try so hard to find a way through it…...im so glad your aunt opened her home to you, and i hope things will settle down for you …ill never understand why deer can just walk out in front of cars…so glad you were not hurt….i pray the lords blessings to be with you, and i know things will work out…nice mail box stand…grizz


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


holy moly Mike…. what a chain of events.

Sorry you had to go through all of these, but the outcome looks bright thanks to a lovely aunt.

I hope you reaclimate quickly and comfortably and have a hapy warm and peaceful thanksgiving (you deserve at least that now).


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike, you sure know how to throw a curve, I was settled into the 
box project, and bang. I can relate with you, in 2000 we lost everything
we owned. I am sorry that all this happened to you. When you live pay 
check to paycheck theirs nothing in the budget for get a new place to live.

As you will probably be displaced for a while, maybe this will help, The
wood in the free adds and the cheap pine in the big box stores is a good
way to build cheap coffee and n-tables, book cases, and the like. And they
really look great, it's what I did, and it made my wife very happy, Deb, would
probably feel the same. Good luck Mister!!!!


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


My heart go's out to you Mike. Hopefully things will get a lot better for you. Hope you have a nice holiday with family and friends.
Lou


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike, really sorry to learn of your misfortunes, you got them all at the same time.
I am sure all at LJs appreciate your situation and I am glad you posted this thread to let us all know about it.
What can I say that has not been said? Only that I believe things like this are a test to see what you are made of, and being you, I have no doubt that you'll come shining through and have things better than in the past.
Look at it as a great opportunity to get everything right this time. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Very sorry to hear of your misfortune, Mike but ultimately glad to see you and Debbie happily with a roof over your heads, again. Its really good to see you undaunted by this and your car wreck. Here's hoping these thing *don't* 'always come in threes'. Good to see a post from you. I wish you both all the best.


----------



## shipwright

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Sorry to hear Mike, but you have a great attitude and you will prevail.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


All things happen for a reason.. just don't know what at the time… all our prayers are with you for a happy holiday and for goods things to follow..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


sorry to hear you and Deppie have to go thrugh this 
glad to see you both in one piece and not hurt 

sad you say the Volvo is a wreck to me its seems like a thing that cuold be fixed 
in a couple of days here in Denmark including the paint job on it 
basicly a new left front body part, a hood ,a grill , two headlights and a new bumper 
but I gess spareparts to a Volvo must be expencive over there do to the transport length

hope you will under your own roof fast

take care 
Dennis


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike, I am so sorry to hear of your travails but I'm envious of your wonderfully positive attitude. Your new surroundings look very peaceful . As long as you and Debbie are OK things will turn out all right. Material things can be replaced, loved ones can't. Best of luck for the future as I hope you have used all your bad luck up. Know that all your friends are thinking about you this Thanksgiving. Andy


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Thank You so much to Everyone!!
We spent a really discouraging day looking at cars we can't afford…
I'm one of those idjits that always payed cash, have zero credit…
Next we'll have to look into the used car market, which is always tons of fun…
It doesn't help that it's the long holiday weekend either!!
I got a hunch we'll find something though…
David: You may or may not believe this, but it made my day too!! I hope your back is feeling better…
Dennis: I had two mechanics look at it… The radiator was pushed back to the engine block and smashed… Both men said that the cost of repair would far exceed the value of the car… It's too bad, because the car was in such great shape… But as others have said, objects can be replaced, people can't!! Still, I had a tear in my eye when I said Goodbye to it…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike!
What a lot that happened, what a wonderful aunt that opens her doors like that, what a luck you did not get hurt in the fire, what a luck the deer was not jumping, wonderful it was a Volvo in a Honda you would have been dead, what a wonderful mailbox stand - the rest will be forgotten and one day be nothing but a memory to share with the one you love, I wish the three of you a wonderful thanks giving.
Thank you for beeing the wonderful guy you are, may life smile to you, you deserve it.
Best thoughts,
Mads
(When you are back in order one happy day, I will make you a new pestle).


----------



## Laserdude

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike,

I can't believe what I just read, so I had to go back and read it all over again a second time. My heart goes out to you. It was wonderful of your aunt to welcome you in after such a disaster. Glad to see your wood shop did not go up in flames with the building, and you did not get injured when the deer crossed your path. Working in the shop will help clear your mind, and eventually all things will be back to your "new" normal. I hope your holiday season is filled with joy, and we all can be hopeful for an improved start for the New Year.

Best Wishes,

Dave


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Dave, and Everyone, 
Debbie and I have greatly appreciated all of your well wishes through this rough patch and wish nothing but the best to You All!!!
But I didn't mean to mis-lead, the fire was a very isolated one… in the basement of the front of the building…
Our problems were from the power and natural gas lines being cut, for safety's sake, for over three weeks…
And from the smell of the smoke, which permeated most of our stuff…
The building did not burn down. I'm sorry if anyone mis-understood…
Mafe: I still have the Pestle that you gave me…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Glad to hear, yes not about the pestle, this can be easy replaced, but that you are fine, and things then might lighten up soon. So christmas will be where?
All the best thoughts to you and Debbie,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Mike, back in the late eighties I was sent into a burnt office block to assess damage to a computer system. Whilst the room itself wasn't in the fire the smoke and crap stayed in my lung for a couple of days so I understand just how unpleasent it may have been. Wise to get out as well.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Martyn: There were some who stayed in the building… with no heat, and no lights… with that unforgettable, house fire smell permeating the air… 
Not Us!!
When we moved our things out, about 2 1/2 weeks after the event, it was still colder inside the apartment than outside… 
We are actually happier now, than we have been in a long time… now that things are relaxing a little!!
I'll let you in on a secret, but don't tell anybody… Yesterday, we brought home our "New" Car, a 2002 Toyota Rav 4!!
We looked around specifically for an All Wheel or 4 Wheel Drive… The Winters are harsh here!!

Mafe my Friend, don't be silly!! Christmas is Everywhere!!


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


This is great. looks like things are starting to brighten up. thats a great car by the way!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


nice wheels you got .................but not a swedish tractor :-(
where will you mount the plough , the shovel or the snowblade

Dennis


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Sharon: I don't have vast experience driving, but the Toyota is a real hoot to drive!! It is definitely a "Fun" type car… and I'm really liking it at the gas pump!! 
Dennis: We would have liked another Volvo, they have a lot to recommend them, but they were cost-prohibitive… at least for the time being…
After Winter, when we're back on our feet, we'll be looking into getting a second car…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


I know what you meen Mike …. it was just to tease you a little 

remeber snow and mud tires for the winther 
its a good car if you don´t push it too far out in the terrain 
it isn´t a real real 4wheeldrive and that it has a short distance between 
the front and rear axel so you wont have the same amount of warning to stear contra
when driveing on ice/snow and it sudently want to have the rear in the driving direction

I wish you the best luck with this car Deppie and Mike

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


That car looks great, Mike. I am also happy to see you getting back up on your feet. Sometimes even when bad things happen to us, we come out better for it.

Sheila


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes...*
> 
> In the middle of October, I started a new box. It was to be in typical "Just for Fun" fashion, playing and developing as I went along…
> A block of old scrap pine became the four sides of it…
> 
> I was concerned about a major crack that went through the large knot feature and decided to cut through the crack and glue it back together…
> I routed a lip around a thin scrap of Cherry, to use as the bottom, and was going to make a slide top… I even had plans for a discussion of pencil usage…
> 
> And then, everything changed…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Those of you who live in the New England area, are well aware that there was a major snow storm at the end of October. It was the largest, earliest, snowfall recorded, since they started keeping records of such things 142 years ago. Because most of the leaves were still on the trees, there were broken branches, fallen trees, and downed power lines everywhere…
> Anyway, at the height of the storm, around midnight of the 29th, this happened…
> Our state newspaper, the Union Leader, got most of the facts wrong, including the street address, but the gist of it is true… We were thrown out into the street…
> Debbie and I scrambled for a week or two, first staying at my Parent's empty house and then taking a room at a hotel. But money is tight, and we couldn't stay there forever… We honestly didn't know what we were going to do next…
> But then my Aunt Judy called… I was embarrassed to tell her what was going on, but Debbie urged me to…
> After explaining, Judy of course felt terrible about it… She called me back in about ten minutes and offered me her home!!
> And so we find ourselves, transported from the "Big City" life, North and West to my Aunt Judy's home in Henniker, N.H. It took a few days to dissemble 13 years of Apartment life and we lost most of our furniture, bedding, and clothing from Smoke damage… But the shop made the trip, though it still has to be organized…
> 
> My very first Henniker project was a fast and dirty mail box stand…
> I'm going to have to dig it up again, and move it, because the Mailman says it's not close enough to the road… I wanted to do that today, but it's snowing this morning… We'll see…
> 
> There's one more episode in this Saga…
> So to make a long story even longer (and sadder), the Sticks where we live gave me a real "How do you do?" last Sunday morning… I was headed to work around quarter to 5:00, when I "got my first deer", a 160 lb. four-point buck… Regrettably, I got him with our poor Volvo… He didn't run or jump, he leisurely walked right out in front of me…
> The car is a total loss… Fortunately, I payed the money for the good insurance. I cried when I payed, but I'm not crying now…
> Anyway, despite recent bad luck, we have a lot to be thankful for this Thanksgiving. No one was injured in the fire and I wasn't hurt hitting the deer… and I'll be forever thankful to my Aunt Judy for her gracious opening of her home to us!!
> Best wishes to you all for a very Happy and Peaceful Thanksgiving my Friends…


Thats wonderful to hear, I thought also I saw Santa in the back of that shiny 4×4!
Best thoughts to you my friend, I am so happy to see all is getting better and better there, you deserve it,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*What a Bunch!!*

You made my Girlfriend cry…
I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now… 
Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…  
These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!

You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Well that is just fabulous… Brought a tear to my eye… just how wonderfully generous… not only of gifts [handmade at that] but of spirit too… and in my humble opinion… well deserved… it made me sad to hear of your dilemmas but now I am slightly envious… such amazing friends…
Hope you and Deb enjoy your special gifts and have a great Xmas…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas, Mike and Debbie!!

Lew


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Yes, Merry Christmas Mike and Debbie. I am happy to have played a role in this. As for making Debbie cry, tears of joy sure beat tears of sadness don't they?


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


What a great bunch of friends! Ljs are great people. Have a good Christmas and better luck for the coming year.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas Mike and Debbie… welcome to the true meaning of Christmas and holiday spirit.
Enjoy the day…
Ellen


----------



## HamS

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas Friends. This is what community is all about.


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


It's humbling to know such a wonderful bunch of people, honest.


----------



## MShort

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


That is just toooo cool !!! Now that is truly the spirit of christmas and good will. Kudos !!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas, this year my wife gave me long awaited for and wanted wood chisels.
But, tears of gratitude is a gift beyond words. As for the yellow stripe in the middle, it is 
Yellow Heart.


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


The kindness couldn't have been extended to a nicer person Mike. You are a constant inspiration here at LJs and am glad the holiday season found you so richly blessed. Nothing like living proof that when you give from the heart, the return in investment will be ten-fold.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well,

David


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


All the best to you in the coming year, Mike ! May the spirit of this christmas hang around for a long long time for you and your family my friend !


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


I hope you have a wonderful Christmas Mike, Debbie, and the best of New Years. Well done Jocks, we salute you.
Being an LJ extends far beyond the passion for wood working.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


very well done Lumberjocks  you simply never stops to amaze me with your kindness 
thank´s for sharing Mike

Dennis


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Merry Christmas from me too! Mike you are one of the LJ's who has helped spread the seeds of kindness around this site. Best wishes to you & Debbie in 2012!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


Mike you both deserve the best.
What wonderful gifts and it looks so nice with the three and all.
Merry christmas and a happy newyear to both of you.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP

littlecope said:


> *What a Bunch!!*
> 
> You made my Girlfriend cry…
> I was called out of the kitchen yesterday (where they usually keep me chained)... A Very Nice Lady wanted to see me…
> It was the Wife of our very own Kerry Drake!! She was heavily laden with Gifts for Debbie and I from Lumberjocks near and far!!
> It seems after reading of our recent misfortunes, a group of my friends here formed a conspiracy… A conspiracy to shower us with the beauty of their Work, and to try to make our Christmas a more joyous one…
> You succeeded on all counts my Friends!!
> Bob Kollman sent us an excellent Cutting Board, all the way from Wisconsin!! This one is my New Working Board Bob, and I Thank You!! I'll actually be using it Tomorrow… That Yellow Stripe in the middle is a puzzler (as to what it is?) but it's wicked eye-catching!! Beautiful Job my Friend!!
> My Buddy Lenny sent along a stunning Serving Tray from Rhode Island!! Lenny, you wrote that it was the first time you ever used Bloodwood… Well, you did an unbelievable job with it… The Tray is as smooth as glass!! We're going to use this on Christmas too!!
> From Pennsylvania, Lew sent me one of his World-Famous Rolling Pins!! Lew, I'm amazed… not only at your craftsmanship, but also your kindness… When I first saw one of your pins on LJ's, I thought how it would be the bee's knees to have something like that… and now…
> Ellen and Lorna, my Good Friends from Cape Cod, sent along a generous Gift Card to Market Basket!! The Turkey we'll be eating tomorrow, is one You provided Ladies…
> These co-conspirators were assisted by Mr. and Mrs. Kerry Drake, who volunteered to make sure the goods got to us!! Kerry sent along a Beautiful Bowl that he turned out of what I think is Cherry… It's already holding our Lindor Truffles for Christmas!!
> 
> You made Debbie cry tears of gratitude and incredulity at the extent of your kindness and thoughtfulness my Friends… For my part, it's difficult to put into words, but you've made this Christmas a very, very Special one…
> A thousand times, Thank You!! May God Bless You All, not only at this Christmas-time, but throughout the coming New Year!! Merry Christmas Everyone!!


oh what a wonderful story….. 
Happy New Year to everyone!!


----------



## littlecope

*I Had to Find Out...*

The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called… 
I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
"Are you up and running Michael?" 
"Could you even do that?" 
I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…

Table Saw running… Check…
Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…

Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
Pencil Sharpener… Check…
With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
File and Hands… Check, Check…

Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…

After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
Did I mention that this is Fun?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


I really like the layout idea, Mike!

(Whispering.. zero clearance insert) ;^)

Lew


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Liking the stripes, Mike. Good to see you making again.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Mike you are amazing with your creations! I guess this proves you're up and running…just keep on having fun with woodworking.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


That Table Saw won't have a ZCI Lew…
The opening and screw arrangement are all wrong for it… :-(
Thanks Martyn, it's good to be making again!!
Thank You too Lorna!! I do enjoy the heck out of it…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Great to see you back in the saddle again… making boxes!
All's right with the world…
Ellen


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Scroll girl would be proud of your persistent use of the scroll saw!!!!
It is fun to hammer out a project as fast as you can, I am never happy
until I see the end result. Some times I think I should have went slower
when the end result is dog food!!!

I like the free floating bottom to your box, nice design layout. Looks
like your ready for the sign lady if she comes back!!!! A word about
lighting, a lot of people it seems hate the squiggly new bulbs that have 
come out, in my basement shop it seems that those bulbs work excellent
and seem brighter, this has been a big help in sanding and finding wood
flaws before I go to finishing.

Hasppy New Year Everyone!!!!!


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Love the lid Mike…


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Just like you never missed a beat.
Good to see that Mike.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Very glad to see you creating cool stuff again (and I appreciated the tape tip so you can see the marks). Why didn't I think of that? Hang in there partner, you are overdue for something good to happen. In the meantime, make some more cool 'Littlecope' boxes. Your scrollsawed box joints and hinges blow me away.


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


woot!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Great work as usual Mike. It looks like you have moved to a new place. I just go check your home page to see what's been going on.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Happy New Year Everybody…


----------



## jockmike2

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Happy new Year Mike, great looking box, you are very good at it. Bet the lady loves it. God Bless.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


great to see a floating…....err .. flying finale in the old year from you 
niw you realy get startet to come back on the track but remember 
a steamengine has to start slow before it can come to full speed 
keep up the power Mike and Deppie

happy new year 
Dennis


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *I Had to Find Out...*
> 
> The week before Christmas, one of the waitresses at work told me of a customer who had come in and asked about the Signs and the Comments Box in the Restaurant… Who made them? Can the person make more or different ones?
> It seems the lady wanted a sign made for Christmas…
> Beverly the waitress told her who I am, and when I work, and that she could speak to me on Friday… But the Lady never called…
> I told my Girl Debbie about it, and how I would have told the Lady that it was too short of a notice… I frequently take longer than a week just applying the finish!!
> And then, Debbie asked me a couple of those startlingly, crystal clear questions…
> "Are you up and running Michael?"
> "Could you even do that?"
> I simply had to find out, and I figured what better way to do it, than to make a small box…
> Truth be told, I was not nearly as "up and running" as I thought!!
> It took some creative "extension cording" to power up the machines, and to provide workable lighting… and I'm still trying to find some of the "Favorite" tools… but I persisted…
> I found the remnant of Imbuia that Brother David, the Patron, had sent me a while ago, and plowed out some Dadoes with the Table Saw…
> 
> Table Saw running… Check…
> Cut some Finger (or Box) Joints using the Scroll Saw and the Drill Press…
> 
> Scroll Saw, Drill Press… Check, Check…
> As I find things, I have to get them operational, one by one… including one of the most important tools of all…
> Pencil Sharpener… Check…
> With a little bit of tweaking with a file, the box sides went up… I use masking tape on them so I can see the marks on this dark wood…
> File and Hands… Check, Check…
> 
> Next came the top and bottom… I could have done a raised panel, but I wanted to re-visit the way I began making them… and take it another step…
> To that end, I cut some strips of Poplar and some of Mahogany…
> 
> After making a template, I alternated the strips and cut them out
> These are not glued together. They'll be free floating in the box and can expand or contract as much as they'd like…
> Did I mention that this is Fun?


Sweet Mike!
And I love that pencil sharpener.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*

If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…

One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar. 
I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…

I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…

Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…

After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…

All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…

Ultimately, they'll look something like this…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!! 

Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents… 
The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Nice work and the gift couldn't go to a more deserving guy!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


I'm sorry I haven't been around as much lately. I've been busy spinning my wheels.

Your you're really getting proficiently better at this. Nice!

Congrats on your gift.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Great box I love the hinges!!!! You could get a real fancy Marking tool from
Lee Valley, and retire the spoon!!!!


----------



## NormG

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Wonderful hinges. I really like the various designs


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


I really enjoy seeing this come together! Thanks for taking the time to show us! 

Sheila


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Your hinges are still the best, Mike.
Love the kindness of LJs - that LV card will come in handy.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


I love those new hinges Mike. They go perfectly with the stripes and they are unique and add a lot to the overall look. I hope you get something nice from Lee Valley. They have a lot of great stuff.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


I like the hinges Mike, anyone who makes such good use of poplar is high on my list ! And please don't retire the spoon ! I concur with "stefang" on Lee Valley, lots of stuff made in the USA too ! Keep em' coming Mike !


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


nice hinges Mike but that wonderfull card need a beautyfull frame too 

take care
Dennis


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


It takes a creative mind and woodworking skill to create your distinctive hinges. Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


We all do them differently but your hinge style is a joy to behold, Mike.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Cool box. Mike…........Nice going!!!!!!


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Mike;
You are now my Maestro of hingemaking! Well done.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Love the specialized tool, Mike!

Lew


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Thanks Everybody…
I'm just a Happy Man, amusing himself…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick" Set of Hinges...*
> 
> If you folks recall, I was having some Fun with a new box project, a sort-of "Striped" Box…
> 
> One thing I've not found, in the recent move, is more time! So it's been slow going…
> But I finally managed to cut the second panel's stripes, and to cut the top from the bottom of this thing…
> There was a problem with the top, and while I was figuring out what, exactly, I was going to do about it, I went ahead and made the hinge for it. In keeping with the stripes idea, I used the same two contrasting woods for the hinges, Mahogany and Poplar.
> I began with drilling holes for the pivot pins, using the last scrap of Imbuia as a fence, to keep the holes uniform…
> 
> I use a slightly larger drill to bore the upper halves, so they'll swing freely…
> 
> Then I used my very own, custom, Multi-purpose tool to mark them out…
> 
> After cutting them out with the Scroll Saw, cleaning them up and sanding, I measured and cut a bit of Brass Rod for the hinge pin…
> 
> All that was left, was to tap the press-fit ones on, using a handy piece of pipe…
> 
> Ultimately, they'll look something like this…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would be remiss not to mention, that the Season of Giving is not quite over. The other morning I arrived at Work to find a PRIORITY MAIL envelope on top of my Work Box… an envelope addressed from Lee Valley Tools!!
> 
> Inside, was a Precious Card with very generous contents…
> The Sender preferred anonymity, but I would like to Thank them for their generosity!!
> Thank You!! It won't go to waste!!


Mike, Your creativity is matched only by your wonderful attitude. The spoon is a definate first for me. I've got to add these to my shop made hinge collection so don't be suprised if they show up on one of my projects. I am a shameless plagerist! Keep up the great work.


----------



## littlecope

*A Pressing Problem...*

Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]

Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry… 
But this one's pins have been falling right out lately… 

So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…

I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…

I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it. 

And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…

A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


happy knuckles are here again


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Great mod, Mike!!

Like your dowel stock!


----------



## Viking

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Mike;

Neat project. The way you did the ends of he handle is great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Very effective


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Nice fix Mike. I would have made you some 1" Jatoba dowels if you'd asked. Let me know the next time and we'll have really fancy burger presses!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


A very nice frugal repair job, *HAPPY GRILLING!*


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


I like the comment that you wanted a"beefier" handle, LOL
Hope it makes the burgers taste better!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Does the Health Dept approve broom handle repairs? ;-))


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Are the burgers going to cost more now? lol
That press is good for another 10,000 hamburgers Mike !

Good job !


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


I can see why they love you at that restaurant! You make them a suggestion/comment box, you fix about everything that needs fixing… and you do it with heart!
Nice work Mike.
Ellen


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


I'll 2nd with Ellen. And with Topamax (Bob). I like the fit that you did too, looks nice. I wish to hear Patron sing this new tune of his. I'll even play the banjo.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Nicely done Mike. Per usual, a simple yet effective solution.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Looks good now Mike , especially with the tweak at the ends. I'm not sure the hamburgers will like it though!


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Very nice ! I used a critter like this too, a long, long, time ago, but we used it to keep the bacon flat on the iron…..nice solution to the rolling over prob. too ! Thanks for good ole' brooms !

your friend in N. Florida don s.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


At last a useful tool post. Good restoration, Mike. Long may it last.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Mr. Fixit strikes again! Nice job Mike.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


BTW, Nice fix Mike.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Pressing Problem...*
> 
> Anybody who's ever worked as a short-order cook will know what one of these is…[IMG alt="An old "Burger" Press"]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6912400776_f34ae3cbd8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Yes, it's a Press, usually used as a weight to cook burgers in a hurry…
> But this one's pins have been falling right out lately…
> 
> So I decided to give it a quick fix, by giving it a new handle…
> I started by removing the old one, and "persuading" the two brackets back to 90° with my trusty 3 lb. Estwing…
> 
> I like a beefier handle than this one has, and don't have a lathe, so I had to find some round stock that will fit the bill… I found that at work too, in an old tired broom…
> 
> I cut a short section off the broom handle and then clamped a parallel clamp around it… that will keep it from spinning while I mark and cut it.
> 
> And about two minutes later a test fit… I made it with slots on either end to fit around the brackets… that way, the handle won't spin, and my knuckles won't bang into the hot press bottom… again…
> 
> A screw in either end, and for once, I'm not going to have to worry about the finish… In two or three weeks, the new one will look very much like the old…


Thanks for all your kind words folks!!
Scott, I want to hear that too!! I could break out my Harmonica… We'll form a band… Get that EzJack guy to write us some meaningful songs… Call ourselves the Traveling Woodberry's… or the Grateful Dado's… 
Bob, that's a good question. I'm pretty sure that the wood used in most Domestic Broom Handles is Ash, just like most Baseball bats. It's generally a clean-grained Wood with very little porosity, so the wood is a good choice. As far as the Health Inspector, when in use, the handle of the press never actually touches the food.
I sanded it down to bare wood before I began cutting, and this is going to get oily over time, greasy even. That's why I have no worries about a finish on it!
There's also this… when in use, this thing gets HOT!! 

I know, terrible picture, but flames swirl and curl and lick around these frequently. No other material would survive the ordeal, certainly no type of Plastics that I'm aware of. And any bacteria that chose to homestead would find it too warm for their liking!
The one in the picture is actually one I replaced when I first started at the restaurant, over six years ago…

I was thinking today that if:
#1) I left it on the grill, for an appropriate period of time (like, say, a year or two)
#2) The grill was left on,
the heat would eventually roast the Wood, to the point of charring.
And in the end the Good Priest would say (big drum roll please),

"Ash to Ashes, Dust to Dust…"


----------



## littlecope

*Another Move...*

Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…

I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…

The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…

The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…

The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]

I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Hope you are happy there, Mike. At least you will get exercise going up and down all the stairs!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


congrats there mike and debbie, a new home sweet home and before you know it , it will be just like you had always been there, if you really want it to be like home and give ya that feeling, just start baking some home made bread, that always makes a house a home…shop space looks really good, cant wait to see it after your all done getting it up to speed…sorry it rained on you for 9 days…that had to …oh here it comes…dampen your spirits some…lol…....you look good mike holding that plane…just like it fit like a glove…glad things are looking up…grizz


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


So glad to here you and Debbie are finally getting to move into a place of your own, Mike!!

That basement workshop space is going to be fantastic!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


congrats Deppie and Mike 
glad to hear you got yourself a new home 
looking forward to follow the renovation blogs over the next year ….. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Concord is such a cool place, Mike! I lived in Allenstown, just a few miles south, and worked on Pembroke Road in Concord Heights. Sadly, The NH Highway Hotel is gone, and a few other landmarks. I mostly recall Vinnie's pizza on So. Main st, Veano's in the Heights, and I used to buy a ton of tools and antiques on Bow St I believe. The name of the auction place escapes me now, but it'll come to me. Haven't been there in 10 years now. I attended NHTI, which is now a part of UNH, on the north side of the city. Concord had by far the most interesting people, and I'm sure you'll fit right in. So I guess you're not working at the Red Arrow anymore? Good luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congratulations Mike & Debbie.
Get that basement in order Mike, and treat us to some of your talent.


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Wow a brick wall how are you going to hang shelves there.

Welcome back.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


As an expert on basement shops look for the water stains and place tools on the high lands 
Nice little truck but you didn't get the roof in…do you have roof racks for lumber hauling????
Have fun in your new space, If you have any luck your shop will be at 100% in a week or two!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congrats Mike. The 4 flights of stairs should keep you guys fit and trim (and no need for a Stairmaster!) That basement looks dark now but it should be a nice shop once you work your magic on it. I like that you moved the door.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Glad you are settled with a shop space ;-)


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congrats Mike and Debbie… back to the city again! Sounds like you have your work cut out for you getting your shop organized but I know you will do it! 
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


So happy for you and Debbie getting into a place like that. What a lot of work moving is! Also sorry to hear of the rain. That is hard when you are trying to move. But soon that will be behind you and you will settle in and make the place your own. Good luck in your new digs. 

Sheila


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Thanks Everybody!!
Julie: We are loving it so far! I'll be eternally grateful to my Aunt, for letting us stay in her home, but it was her home… We had no places to put any of our stuff. Most of it stayed in boxes for the whole six months that we were there… Now we're opening up boxes from Manchester, from Henniker, and hybrids from both places… But it's slowly getting done and we're finding all of our missing little treasures… It's been very good!!
Grizzman: Thank You Bob! It's funny you should mention cooking… I haven't baked any bread yet, but the other night I pan-fried some steaks for us… and burnt the butter terribly!! It was the first time I've cooked on an Electric Range in over twenty years!! That is going to take some getting used to…
lew: The basement will be perfect for me! There is even a Workbench that somebody made already in place! It can almost be seen under the clutter on the right…
Dennisgrosen: You are very far-seeing my Friend! There are a hundred (or more) things to fix and do here, and I'll be spending plenty of time doing them… and telling the stories…
Oh, and there wasn't an opportunity to get any "Action" pictures of the move again… I apologize for that… I even wanted to "stage" one, just for you, but didn't get a chance…  
Poopiekat: Concord is a beautiful city and, unlike Manchester, is still maintaining it's small-town charm. I'm only starting to learn my way around it… But the place to go for Pizza these days is Constantly Pizza on Main St…. It's hands-down some of the best I've ever had!
One of our neighbors told us that we reside now in the Abbot & Downing section of the City… Apparently, they were the "Big Wheels" who founded Concord Coach…
I haven't worked for the Red Arrow in almost seven years my Friend… When the Chef there decided to open her own place, I sorta went with her… and am still working with her at her small restaurant on the West Side of Manchester…
Woodwrecker: I mean to do just that Eric, ASAP! Priorities though, priorities… Debbie has done heroic work getting the place in order, but there is still a lot left to do, and I help when I'm able to… It'll get done, eventually…
Karson: Bricks indeed, but those are only the separating walls between the cellars, the actual foundation is Granite. It's funny, because for many years I referred to Concord as the "Brown City". When you pass through it on the highway, the over-all appearance of the brickwork is a sort-of somber brown… I mentioned this once to my Dad and he, being a man who seemed to know a little something about everything, explained that my eyes weren't deceiving me… The sand that they had used to make all the bricks, contained more (or was it less?) iron in it, and it was the rusting (or lack of it) of the iron in the sand that gave them a distinctive color…
Bob Kollman: I don't have to look for water stains my Friend! With all the rain we've been having, I can clearly see where the water comes in, and it's mostly coming through the broken basement window… Somebody gave it a quick fix, but I'll see if I can do better…
gfadvm: All the stairs are helping us to get in shape already Andy! At some point, I'd like to replace the basement stairs, or at least the treads… they're in pretty rough shape after about a century of use! The Screen Door was fun because I had to Reverse the opening direction… I "flipped" the hinges and changed the pulls, and then had to recreate the self-closing arrangement… All, while trying to locate the scattered parts!!
Topomax Survivor: I'm glad too Bob!! 
Ellen35: It'll be an on-going process, but it's not a race, and we have the rest of our lives (God Willing!) to make this place our own… We're not overwhelmed, and are wholeheartedly looking forward to the challenges!
Sheila Landry: Thank You Too Sheila!!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Hi Mike,
It sounds like this move will allow you to settle in for awhile. You can set up your shop and put your great woodworking skills to work! Congrats to you & Debbie.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congrats on you two getting your own place again, Mike. I look forward to developments in the shop.


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


*Congratulations! Mike & Debbie!*

I think you're going to like it there, being you'll have a nice shop area.

Your legs will get plenty of exercise also, which is good for you.

You'll also have more time shop time with the shorter commute.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


what no actionmovie with big rescue stunts :-( ............... LOL
I know too well how it is to moove … so you are forgiven my freind 
but to see the rav filled with tools ain´t bad either 
and the photo with you captured with a plane in your hand 
is worth a good mug of coffeetime to look at 

remeber to set up the shop first no matter what Deppie say 
you will spare the thriple time under the renovation 
and still be able to make one or two surprice projects for Deppie 

I´ll bett your aunt will miss to have you both around and invite
for dinner in a month or two….....remember a small all around tool set … 

enjoy the setling 
Dennis


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Hi Mike,
So nice to see you with a handplane and a happy face.
It looks like you got lucky finding the right place to live with Debbie now.
Even with a wonderful big room that can slowly be converted into a workshop. (keep the brick walls, they will add charm to the shop).
I feel you and Debbie will become happy there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Moonls: Thanks Lorna! We went through a tough time of it for a while but are finally breathing a little easier…
Britboxmaker: Your new Picture threw me there for a moment Martyn! But it's a handsome image of you, if I may say so… I can hardly wait to get back to some sense of "normalcy" my Friend, Thanks!
Dick & Barb Cain: You are exactly right Mr. & Mrs. C!! As much as I enjoy driving, I don't want to spend all my time going from place to place! The ride from Henniker to Work (and back) was cutting into not only valuable shop-time, but precious life-time as well…
Dennisgrosen: You're right that the shop should come first, because I need it to do so many of the other jobs… Debbie is actually 100% in favor of that! But some things won't wait… 
Last week, I chased all the debris in the cellar into one corner, and this morning I'm going to haul it to the dump… There is even a little wood kicking around down there… 
Mafe: You and I are both beginning new chapters in the stories of our lives my Friend… Only my Best Thoughts to (and for) you too!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


;-) lucky us.


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Mike;
Nice blog entry. I hope the move suits you well over time. We look forward to good things from you moving forward (once settled in of course).
Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Mike!

I've also read that you can afford a more expensive home with the transportation savings!

Plus extra money for tools. <(;O}$


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


congratulations! nice to not have neighbors ABOVE, or BENEATH, and that you'll have a space for a workshop- not always easy to come by.

Nice to see your post.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congratulations Mike. Sounds like a good move. Now that you are closer to work I hope you will have more time for your woodworking.


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Congrats Mike I hope it is a place you can enjoy for a good time.


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *Another Move...*
> 
> Toward the end of April, Debbie and I finally got the apartment we were looking for, and on the first of May began the move.
> We left my Aunt's Home in the hills of Henniker and moved to our lovely State Capitol, Concord, New Hampshire. It took twenty trips in the 'Yota, two trips with a U-Haul, and nine days (and it rained all nine days!), but the move was finally made…
> So we've been pretty busy, trying to make order out of the shambles of moving, and generally getting assimilated back into city life…
> The Rav-4 worked excellent for moving all the small stuff!! With the rear seats removed, I was able to fit everything but the biggest things…
> 
> I checked, and even though I was exceeding the allowable weight for the vehicle, I still got 22.5 mpg… which isn't bad… The move also cut my commute to work in half, so that will save us some moolah…
> 
> The new apartment is in an old, largish block of a building, very similar to what we lived in in Manchester… but the units are split "vertically", rather than horizontally, kinda like a condo… In other words, we're renting from the basement, all the way to the attic!! Four Floors, all told… I've already staked out the basement for shop space, but it's going to take considerable work to straighten it all out, bring in light, and such-like…
> 
> The Shop is in total chaos, of course, but I'll have a fine, big space to play around in when it's better organized…
> 
> The only Woodworking I've had a chance to do, was to re-hang my Porch Door. As promised here, the door made the move with us, from Manchester, to Henniker, to Concord… I had to shave a whisker off of it with the circular saw, about a blade's width, and then clean it up with the old plane, but it is "back in service"...[IMG alt="Installing the "New" screen door..."]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/7237605038_a9db8d0f4c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I was talking to Debbie today about maybe giving it some TLC when I have a chance… a little sanding, and some poly, and I think the thing will be good for another hundred years or so…
> I feel bad that I haven't been able to keep up with everybody's work here on LJ's, no time, but it's been good to see that everybody has been busy!! Keep having Fun my Friends!!


Nothing like having your own space Mike. Congrats to you and Debbie for finding it again. I know what it is like to see your life packed in boxes and the joy of letting it come out again


----------



## littlecope

*The Well-Traveled Project...*

Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…

About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…


A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…

And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!

When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!

It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"... 
12 June 2012


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Definitely "The Grotto"!

I really like the way you kept the bottom/top thick and fitted them into the dados.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


If you move a little further west, I'll fix your outlets Mike ;-)


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


It's coming along well Mike in spite of the shop's drawbacks.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Take you time, Mike… it is the journey not the destination that is important.
Ellen


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


I love the look of those "simple" hinges Mike.


----------



## jeffreywsaak

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


It needs hard work.
couch cleaning ny


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


*Mike*

I'm sure you will work it out. 

They will be amazing I also like the mark on the

top of the box, looks planned

jamie


----------



## EMVarona

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


That is very nice. The hinges are particularly fascinating. It is really something.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Good progress , Mike Thanks for sharing. I like you natural hinges!!...............Jim


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Coming along gorgeously…keep creating my friend !


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Beautiful hinges.
The Grotto no doubt!
If you move to Denmark I will fix your outlets - smiles.
Glad to see you are back in the woods.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


I too really like your hinges, as well as your top and bottom; they are very well thought out! Hang in there. Perseverance pays off in the end!

Very Respectfully,

Nate


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Beautiful build. Every project needs a story. You've got one going on this project.


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Looks to be a fine box once complete.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Nice raised panels, and the box seems to be comming along at it's own pace. As for light if you can paint the basement white that will help a lot. I bought the light bulb fixture that screws into the socet and allows for two light bulbs in each socket (49 cents each) that helps a lot. About a week ago I bought a 3 foot power strip with 8 plug ins for 30 bucks that securly screws into the studs so it is more like an outlet than a power strip. Good luck in your organizarional effort!!!!!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Just keep on hanging on Mike and the finished project will be worth the effort!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


That is a good story and this box will be special for having come from different places. I like the 'character mark in the top and the hinges are becoming your trademark. They remind me of your spoon pattern hinges.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


good work forrest

that should hold 
allot of chocolates


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Looking good mike, good to se your work again. I have heard that 2 moves is equal to a fire, just plain gets rid of a lot of stuff. Take care my friend, Scott.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Thanks for the encouragement my Friends… 
The other day I got as far as pinning the corners of the box
But I had to go back to playing "Musical Stuff"... We got another few days of rain, and I had to move things again, to keep ahead of the water…


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


I'm with everyone else on this. Take your time. Little by little you will get comfortable in your new place and get things in the order you feel will be the most productive. There is no reason to rush.

"Patience, Grasshopper"

The hinges are awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Hydrolic cement is ouir freind dries in 5 minutes and can be applied even as water comes thru the wall!!!!!

















!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *The Well-Traveled Project...*
> 
> Some of you might remember, that I had begun building another box while we were still living in Henniker…
> 
> About a week before we moved, I spent a wonderful and quiet afternoon, hand fitting the raised panels to the sides…
> 
> 
> A fine "Blemish" appeared when I planed off the old stain. I liked it… and decided to use that as the top when I cut top from bottom…
> 
> And then we did the moving thing to Concord, and all work stopped until last week, when I got the itch to make something again. I had an idea for some "simple" hinges for the box… 8 or 9 hours of work and they're still not on the box, nor am I sure they'll even work!!
> 
> When I thought of telling the tale of this box it occurred to me also, that the sides had actually been re-sawn on the Band Saw, last Summer and in Manchester!!
> 
> It's taking forever to do anything here, because of the complete lack of shop organization, lack of lighting, lack of proper electrical outlets… I was also, shall we say, unfocused and a bit discombobulated by all the moves! But these things are being addressed, one by one…
> I'm wavering on the new shop's name too, between "The Cavern" or "The Grotto"...
> 12 June 2012


Hydrolic cement is fantastic, but don't forget the moisture will always come out, just a new place… Perhaps higher in the building, as a architect I have seen samples where we solved the problem with Hydrolic cement and then the apartment on the next floor got the problem… In other words, it's always best to solve the moisture problem on the outside if possible and then make a surface that can 'breathe' so we get rid of the moisture in the house.
Sorry to be a dull fart…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*A Tale of Two Hinges...*

I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…

The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…

I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!! 
But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…

This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…

I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]

When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…

And then I stopped… for five days!!
You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious… 
Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…

Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..

There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…

Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…

All set, right?
Actually, yes and no!!
The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…

This won't do!!
but I found a scrap…
That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…

And then the other way…

No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]

Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department… 
24 June 2012


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Great job, Mike!
I really like the way you integrated the "lid stops" into the hinge. Neat idea!!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Ya done good here Mike. The hinges are mega cool! The incorporated 'stops' were a great idea (something I wouldn't have thought of til too late). I'm also a fan of the pinned box joints. I may try some of this type hinges but I promise that power tools will be involved! I can't imagine cutting everything by hand like you do. My hat is off to you for this effort.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


aye captain

engaging !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Thgose look great! Nice job Mike ;-)


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Beautiful box, Mike. As usual, your hinges are superb.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Very nice Mr. Mike ! Please post a photo of your "finished" box …the hinges are terrific !

Don S. Havana Fl.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


bravo mike for taking your thought on, and going through with it, they look really nice and im sure your proud of your new creation, it spurs me on to try to design my own unique set…i to am looking forward to seeing this all come together with a finished box…grizz


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


You are certainly the hinge master. Your ingenuity is amazing and you have produced another fine and unique box!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Mike, your box looks great!!!! I know the feeling, you've invested time and money….let's procrastinate in case the wood cracks, that way payday is one day closer for the do over, all that worry for nothing!!!

PS lets watch the big words, I almost had a stroke looking up apoplexy on wikipedia.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


A beautiful set of one-of-a-kind hinges Mike. I'm glad it all worked out well for you.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


Thanks Everybody!
Andy: I'm flattered (and honored) that you think these are worth emulating, they really are quite simple to make. I do use the Scroll Saw to cut out the rough shape, but it's all file-work from there…
This particular set works better than most… They make me smile when I open the box! When it reaches the stops, the lid "shudders" to the open position with a little spring-type action… I guess you'd have to see it, to appreciate it, but it's very cool…
The pinned box joints… I won't claim I invented them, because they're too much of a simple idea to not have been done before, but I had never seen them, and it just seemed like a logical way to connect them… 
On this project, I couldn't help but notice how much and how many pins are actually cut and used! I used up a 3' length of dowel and part of a second one, about an inch at a time, pinning the box together and attaching the hinges and feet…
Bob K.: My Dad had his own business. One time, he got a letter from one of the businesses he did work for, asking him to simplify his billing… It seems his billing practices were causing the girls at the main office to become "Apoplectic"... My Dad had to look it up too, and howled with laughter when he read the definition! It became a favorite word of his and, in turn, mine…


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


I Didn't become apoplectic with this new box Mike, just a little unhinged. Speaking of hinges, I really like these new ones. The box is beautiful too. Looking forward to seeing it finished when you post it as a project. Also, thanks for showing us how to make these hinges!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Tale of Two Hinges...*
> 
> I spent the better part of a day, almost two weeks ago, cogitating and musing on an idea I had for another set of wooden hinges…
> 
> The idea was to make a simple set, in the style of what I've begun calling "Finger Hinges"...This time I wanted two smaller ones, to put on either side of the box, rather than a "piano" style across the whole back… I also wanted them to thin almost to a point, as the fingers extended…
> 
> I had a very hard time visualizing the cuts and cutting order with these!! I don't know whether I was over-complicating the matter or whether I'm just no darn good at making them!!
> But finally, after eight or nine hours, I came up with these parts…
> 
> This will never be a production shop, that's certain…
> Before I could find out if these little guys were even going to work, I had to cut and clean-up the brass pins I'm going to use…
> 
> I immediately found out that there would be further shaping in order for these to turn freely against the box…[IMG alt=""Nubs" to be filed down..."]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/7355392868_9ee65bd605_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> When I was finally more or less satisfied with them, I put them aside and did the final touches on the box itself…
> 
> And then I stopped… for five days!!
> You may laugh to hear of it, but I was very anxious…
> Even though I pre-drill holes (slightly under-sized) for the wooden pegs that will hold these on, I had a galling suspicion that these tiny parts were going to split on me when I did the attaching…
> Finally I bucked up my courage enough to at least start the process.
> First by clamping it in my handy box-vise…
> 
> Secondly, I gathered the necessary paraphernalia for gluing..
> 
> There's a reason I clamp the front of the box only. If there is any discrepancy between lid and box, it will appear only in the back, where fewer folks will notice! To that end, when I'm gluing them and applying finger pressure, I'm also trying to pull the two halves of the hinges away from each other…
> 
> Two more days passed before I had the courage to drill these and begin pegging them on!! These are small, barely a 1/4" wide, and I was to use 1/8" pegs… Not a lot of wiggle room!!
> But ultimately, all of my self-imposed apoplexy and worry was for naught, they went in without a hitch…
> 
> All set, right?
> Actually, yes and no!!
> The hinges worked flawlessly, except for one thing…
> Because I made the raised panels of this box "proud" of the sides, when the lid was opened, the whole box rocked backwards… a regular "Rock & Roll" box…
> 
> This won't do!!
> but I found a scrap…
> That was just the right thickness to stop the rocking…
> And I came up with an in-elegant, but effective way to correct the problem, by making a couple of little feet for the back…
> I glued them on, and then "toe-pegged" them one way…
> 
> And then the other way…
> 
> No more rocking for this Baby![IMG alt="No more "Rock-back" when it opens..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7435294982_45a829d242_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Phew! This one is finally winding down… I had an idea for a latch for the front, but the box is telling me that she doesn't need one this time…
> A little more sanding, and this one will be off to the finishing department…
> 24 June 2012


I think these finger hinges are beautiful.
What a fine box.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*A Return to It...*

I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs… 
But I had some scrap maple…
And the shop is at least usable…
And Boxes are always a blast to make…
And sometimes, you just gotta make something… 
So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple… 

It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process… 
I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…

After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…

Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well… 

Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?

Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…

And then for the depths…

With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…

After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box… 
If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…

But that will be for another day's Fun… 
1 August 2012


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Coming along well Mike. I really liked the way you relieved the top sides and ends. It creates a stylish appearance. A great detail. Without stopped bottom and top grooves you will always get a hole after the box joints are assembled, but I don't think many will notice a glued in insert anyway. I do it that way myself.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Looking good, Mike. Good to see you back enjoying some box making.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Nice Mike , some fine touch with the chamfers too ! Good to see you working…. enjoy !!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Nice to see the process so detailed, Mike! I always enjoy seeing your step-by-step pictures. I think we all learn a lot from seeing how others do the job. Thanks for taking the time posting too. I think the chamfers are a really nice touch, too! 

Sheila


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


"And sometimes, you just gotta make something… "-So true, so true!

Mike, you continue to amaze me with what you can do with the scroll saw!!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Looking good Mike. I am happy to hear you are getting some shop time.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


nice new work michael

and it is good to see you 
back in therapy

we have missed you


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Mike, looking good, I'm glad you you are settling in and getting some free time!!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Mike,
I know the feeling of trying to get in some fun in the shop but with so many things around the new house, you end up doing little jobs until you want to scream!
I moved into my new house 2 weeks ago… My shop is cleaner than it has ever been… much to my chagrin!
Ellen


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


Mike,
Good to hear from you. You are refreshed with energy and the result can be seen in your work. I thought at first that you will be making a hinge corner box using your boxjoint… somewhat a reversible sides using grooved pin (Paul and Martyn were successful on that way). At anyrate, I learned again from you in terms of box joint. I am looking forward to your wooden hinges again… you are an expert in this field.
God bless,


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


You do more different things with that scroll saw! I'm always amazed. Can't wait to see what hinges you will create for this one. No pressure:>)


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


glad to see you having some wood fun again, nothing like a box to sooth ones soul, and better yet, make it and give it away…....good work mike…....


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Return to It...*
> 
> I finally have had a chance to have some Fun! We've been so busy, trying to turn our new apartment into our Home, that there has been no opportunity for Shop-work other than repairs…
> But I had some scrap maple…
> And the shop is at least usable…
> And Boxes are always a blast to make…
> And sometimes, you just gotta make something…
> So I began in the usual fashion, plowing out some dadoes in the Maple…
> 
> It's on my mind to make two boxes out of these pieces, but one has jumped way ahead in the process…
> I first marked them for finger joints and began cutting them out. I returned to an idea I had to configure the joints so that the internal dadoes were covered. This idea had been abandoned because I never found a really good way to mark the pieces for it… I still don't have one…
> 
> After cutting all of those, and fitting them together, I searched around for some suitable panel material for the top and bottom… Brother David, the Patron, had sent me some Mahogany a couple years back; these should work…
> 
> Just for fun, I whittled them down to size with the old Fulton Plane… It's a heavy thing, but works well…
> 
> Sides, Top, Bottom… This should be ready to go together, right?
> 
> Not so fast!! In my haste to "get on with it", there is a step I almost always neglect, and almost always wish that I had done… I want to ease the inside edges of the sides, where they meet the panels… There is also this… this box is going to be a little one, and the sides (at 1/2") are a tad thick… so I resolved to chamfer the edges inside and out…
> I closed up the box, and marked for the end stops…
> 
> And then for the depths…
> 
> With them all marked, it's a simple matter to tilt the scroll saw table and rough them out…
> 
> After some filing and sanding action I re-assembled the box…
> If you've looked closely at the finger joints, you've probably noticed that one of them is slightly bigger… It's my intention to use the Table Saw to part the the lid off of this one, and the Saw's kerf has to be allowed for…
> 
> But that will be for another day's Fun…
> 1 August 2012


I'm always glad to see you take time for a new project. Nice work as usual Mike.


----------



## littlecope

*A Woodworker's Prerogative...*

So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…

Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily… 
So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!

It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…

In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?

I tried it… and will never do that again! 
Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(

In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion… 

All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…

Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…

Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…

Then I cut the upper curve…

Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…

The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…

I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…

Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels… 
The end result will look something like this…

And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…

Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!! 
22 August 2012


----------



## chrisstef

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Good to see ya back in the shop again Mike. I hope youre all settled into the new digs and can pump out more projects like this one. Gonna leave it au natural ?


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Good one Mike, keep em' coming friend !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Thanks Chris, still settling…
It's in the Finishing Department right now, second coat of wipe-on poly…
I used Spray-on Lacquer last box and liked it very much, but it was expensive
Two cans (of which I used 1 1/2) @ almost $20!!
I got a slew of poly…


----------



## Camero68

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Ahh … The finesse product!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Way nice. Easily downsized the hinges the way they're made. Very nice. I like the handle also. Goes well with the hinges.


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Nice fix Mike!
It may have been a lot of extra work, but the results of all this turned out great.

I'm kind of like you, I'll try just about anything rather than starting all over again, even if it takes longer.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Nice way to solve that problem, Mike.!!!!!!!! .............Jim


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


looks nice Mike. I think what I like best is it is all wood. Until your blogs I think I may have only seen one or two applications of all wood hinges. One example is a table Norm Abram built he made a wood hinge for the leaf to fold out. This blog got me to thinking would it be possible to make a micro hinge by laminating wood. Soon I've got to find a project to try this on. Nice box, and enjoy your new shop.


----------



## Loucarb

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Way to go Mike. The out come is all that matters & the box came out great.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


you just need a woodstretcher instead of doing the work twice …. 

like that hatch its looking good … is it springloaded

take care
Dennis


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


The bearclaw hinges turned out very well but Your 'catch' is quite ingenious (and original). I too like to peg my box joints rather than glueing as it makes finishing much easier. I remain astounded that you cut your box joints on the scroll saw! My hat is off to you my friend.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Another fine piece of creativity, Mike. Your hinges are one of a kind! 
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Woodworker's Prerogative...*
> 
> So I made a decent pair of hinges, but when I placed them on the box, they looked a little big for the application…
> 
> Well, I can't enlarge the box very easily…
> So I guess I'll just have to "shrink" the hinges!!
> 
> It's good that these are versatile, but it took a little extra work to achieve…
> The center/lid stop part had to have its hole re-sized (in order to become a slip-fit) and I thought it "Stuck out" a little too far… so I trimmed it down…
> 
> In the course of making boxes and hinges, I have thoughts all the time about possible "Better Ideas"... Ideas that might save time and work, or be more accurate… I change my mind frequently about the way I'm going to do things…
> When it was time to Glue and Peg these hinges onto the box, I decided to try one of those ideas…
> It's a bit difficult, lining up the two hinges on the same axis so, I reasoned, why not put them on a single, temporary axis?
> 
> I tried it… and will never do that again!
> Though it seems like it would work really well, the problem lies, in that it is next to impossible to get the soles of the hinges perfectly flat, because of the flex and bend in this little "Axle"... :-(
> 
> In the end, I got them on in the regular fashion…
> 
> All that's left on this box is to put a clasp on the front. I gave it some thought and decided on a slightly-modified version of a snap-shut I've made before…
> I started with yet another small Mahogany scrap and drilling a couple of holes, very similar to the hinge work… These holes will be for two 3/16" dowels, that provide the "action" for the clasp…
> 
> Then I drew the thing on the scrap and drilled a few more holes… pilot holes for the pegs that will hold these on and holes for Scroll Saw access…
> 
> Then it was off to the Saw, first to cut the widths…
> 
> Then I cut the upper curve…
> 
> Next, was to cut this small stack out. But because the parts will be shaped differently, I could only cut out their shared profile…
> 
> The center/moving latch part's shape was finalized next…
> 
> I didn't take pictures, but at this time I also enlarged one of the holes on this small piece, and cut open a litlle "Mouth" on the other hole…
> After completing that, I gave a different treatment to the two side "Anchors"...
> In order to cut them more accurately, I temporarily put dowels in them…
> 
> Again, no picture, but I sawed these in half, right between the dowels…
> The end result will look something like this…
> 
> And after the gluing and pegging of the clasp, this box is all set… except the finishing… of course…
> 
> Thanks for your time Comments are always welcome!!
> 22 August 2012


Thanks Everybody, I really do appreciate it…
I was standing last night
watching the fifth coat of finish dry
from every conceivable angle
(Yeah, like I'm the only one who does that…)
and it occurred to me,
that if I'm so smart and clever,
why didn't I use some of the "extras" 
from the hinge making 
to make the latch?


----------



## littlecope

*A New Shrine for St. Francis...*

For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament. 
As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home… 
The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth. 
So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!

The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
Next was the small, mitered Roof…

My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away. 
After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…

The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
Next, was the small pedestal…
I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…

Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side. 
This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
.
After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
This will be the support bracket for the shelf…

With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
The only thing left is some finishing.
I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him… 
I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls… 
30 October 2012


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Very nice restoration of the Good Saint Francis. A better idea of making miter and champering method using tilted table. Thanks for posting.
God Bless,


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


wonderful michael

keep him close 
where he can help
not out in the cold

looks like he came through the years 
in decent shape

only lost some hair
from that open peak
dripping on his head


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Great job on that new home for St Francis, Mike. In the first pictures, the backer board wood looks like Osage Orange. Is that what you made it out of? that will last 100 year in the ground.

...............Jim


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Mike, You did a great job here. I'm amazed that a wood carving would last that well outside. I'm with David: he definately deserves to live indoors where he can keep an eye on you. Miters on the scroll saw? You never cease to impress me with that scrollsaw!


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Nice job Mike!
The whole thing is cool, but I really like the chamfered pedestal on the scroll saw.

And I'm with those other guys. Time to let Saint Francis come in.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Bert: Thank You!!
David: He does look pretty good for having been out in the elements all these years… I'm leaning toward not painting him… Sure he'd be nice and white again, but there are fine details in the carving that might be covered over, even with spray paint…
I really thought he was clay (or alabaster or something) until I saw the back side…
Jim: I'm pretty sure it's Doug Fir, but I got it from shipping crates back in the "90's so I'm not positive… I had piles of it at one time, all with great grain like that… Now I'm down to one 2' length, and a few scraps of it… :-(
Andy: Thank You too my Friend! Scroll Saws are versatile machines. I wouldn't want to build a house with one though… unless it was a very, very small house… 
Eric: Good to hear from you again and thanks!! I've already thought of a place, hopefully Debbie will agree…


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Hey, thanks a whole bunch for your contribution… juliearsonko… ??? lol


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


St. Francis looks pleased with his new home, Mike.

Hope you and Debbie were not affected too much by the recent stormy weather.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


We lost power for about five hours last night Lew, and there were downed branches and trees all over the place… The Wind howled for most of the night, and we are about 300 miles from where Sandy hit! My Prayers go out to those that were (and still are!) directly "in the line of fire"...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Looks as good as new, Mike! He is set for another 40 years.


----------



## davidmicraig

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Mike,

You are a constant inspiration. I would be hard pressed to name another woodworker who utilizes every opportunity to practice his craft and who can see such potential in just about any raw material imaginable. Your blogs are always a pleasure to read.

David


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Good to see you dodged the storm somewhat, St Francis, looks good. I vote for keeping the old paint as it adds to the antiquity of the piece. I love the back story and think it is nice that you have something of your mom's to appreciate. It looks pretty good in your shop with the old brick and mortar as a back drop.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Nice work, Mike. You mom would be proud.
We can all appreciate the dedication to the poor that St Francis represents.
I can understand why you want that inside the house.
Ellen


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Great job Mike. You've re-created a great piece that has a wonderful tale behind it.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


You've brought St. Francis back to life. May he watch over you & your family. Hope he's watching over all the folks effected by these super storms we seem to be getting more & more of.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Nice work Mike ! The old boy looks at home again !


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


really nice restoration there mike, i know your mom would love to see what you did to bring it back.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Nice job Mike! Now St. Francis can continue inspiring present and future generations through your good works.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A New Shrine for St. Francis...*
> 
> For many years my Parents had a small statue of St. Francis in their yard as a garden ornament.
> As I recall, my Mom picked it up about 15-20 years ago at a neighbors moving/yard sale and it had been staked out there ever since… Before that, the neighbor had it out in her yard for many, many years, so it's small, wooden enclosing Shrine was in pretty tough shape…
> Today I finally got a chance to make old Francis an updated home…
> The Good Saint was a very pious believer in the "holiness" of poverty and the evils of worldly wealth.
> So I decided to make this intentionally un-fancy, using some fairly rough Douglas Fir that even had some live-edge on it…
> I saw no real reason to change the design. After all, this one had been around very likely for longer than I have!
> But I did want to replace the small pedestal piece that had vanished over the years…
> I began by removing him from the old one. Imagine my surprise, when I discovered that the Statue had been carved from Wood!!
> 
> The Backer Board was cut first. The piece that I had was a little wider than the original, so I just tapered it down from top to bottom…
> Next was the small, mitered Roof…
> 
> My hat is off to all you folks who make flawlessly mitered boxes!!
> I don't have the precise tools for that so I had to just tilt the Scroll Saw table and cut away.
> After the two sides were cut, I pinned them in place with wooden doweling…
> 
> The Bark was gone, but you can see where I used what was left of the "Live-edge"...
> Next, was the small pedestal…
> I began by marking and cutting a circle, who's diameter was slightly smaller than the width of the backer board…
> 
> Then I cut that in half and chamfered one of the halves on one side.
> This will be the shelf the Good Saint will stand on…
> .
> After a quick check for size, I quartered the other half, and chamfered both round edges…
> This will be the support bracket for the shelf…
> 
> With any luck, maybe this pedestal won't fall off…
> At any rate, the two pieces will look like so…
> The only thing left is some finishing.
> I'm going to use Polyurethane on the "New" wood, but I'm undecided about whether I should give St. Francis a fresh coat of white paint…???
> I had originally planned on mounting him back on his steel stake, and putting him back out side in our yard, but we're kind of fond of him…
> I think he's going to find a place on one of our walls…
> 30 October 2012


Thanks Everybody for all of your kind words and thoughts.
I took Francis off again, and am applying coats of Shellac to his new housing.
It was a simple project, one of those rare ones that seem to make themselves.
David C.:Thank You David, I just do what I do my Friend… I am not in conflict with life, nor am I in a hurry… it is a slow row, sometimes up-stream, sometimes down, but I refuse not to enjoy the scenery along the banks!!


----------



## littlecope

*A Mitered Box?*

Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…

In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height… 
Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
This looks promising, as far as it goes…
So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box… 
I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]

I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...

It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…

Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….

Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…

There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….

Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!! 
16 November 2012


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


another door opens michael
(and a box too)

good for you

looks as good as any 
as you say

well done


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Six sides next? Eight?


----------



## DanYo

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


well done Mike … Sweet handle … great shapes


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


sky's the limit 
(not really as it's a long way out there)


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Michael,
The old method lies in the woodworker himself. The tool is just an extension of your hands. Another mitering method …. michael's way.
Very resourceful indeed.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Mike,
As usual, your box looks great! Your handles are just Mike originals! But I just love that old miter saw… what a beauty! They don't make them like that any more. You might want to check out Doug Stowe's method of taping the corners instead of clamping. You really get an easier square corner.
Ellen


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Nice job Mike. I have one of those, but mine is a little lose. Needs some work. You give me hope for it ;-)


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


It nice to pull an old tool off the shelf and have things work so well.
Nice miters and another nice loooking box!!!


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Mike that is a nice box, you have got the

miters great. I prefer a frame miter saw for

fine work, much cleaner than a chop saw.

I misplaced mine in the move  it is only one

of the modern ones though. That handle has

great style, nice.

Jamie


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Nice job on that box, Mike. Those old tools in the hand of a skilled person like you get new life!!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Nicely done. Thnx for the step-by-step


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Very nice Mike. When I saw the title I knew you were gonna do them on the scroll saw! But that old tool is much cooler. Good job.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Thanks for the taking us along on a new adventure, Mike!
Love the little handle!


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Beautiful work Mike ! How did you come by that marvelous old miter box ? Thanks for the post ! Way to go Mike !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Thanks all!! 
Dan: The picture was taken before I was completely done with the Handle… I did a little more filing to it to try to get it to "Flow" better… I've found, that with these handles and hinges and stuff, I can continue "perfecting" them indefinitely! There usually comes a point when I have to say "Good Enough!!"... before the part disappears!! 
Bert: It was actually You my Friend, and the hand-mitering that You have been doing, that inspired me to drag the old saw out and to give it a try!! Thank You for that and for your kind words…
Ellen: One of these days, I'm going to get Stowe's book and check it out. But I'm having so much fun muddling through, and making them my way! Will I enjoy it as much, when I'm making them his way? 
Topo Bob: If you have the means, fix it! You won't be sorry… Now that I have mine mounted on the bench, at the very least, I can use it to quickly square up a board end…
Bob K: You bet it's nice! I've been dragging that around for almost fourteen years, never certain how well it was going to work until the other day!
Jamie: I did notice how clean the cuts were on these… It's them fine teeth that do such a great job!
Jim: Thanks! But really, all I did was push and pull the thing… The saw does all the cuttin' 
Roger: Glad you enjoyed it my Friend!
Andy: I've wanted to try making a mitered box for a long time, and have considered attempting it with the Scroll Saw… This just seemed a whole lot more precise! Don't be surprised though, if I give it a go with the SS one of these days…
Lew: The Adventure continues… I'd blog today's exploits, but it's too late tonight, I have to get up at 4:30 for work… Hopefully tomorrow…
Don: Thanks my Friend! A couple years ago I reviewed it as the ""New & Improved Miter Saw. I did it on April Fool's Day, as a sort of tongue in cheek thing… 
Thanks again everybody…


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Very interested to see this, Mike. Nice to see it can be done so easily and accurately with a hand tool.

How about trying five sides (72 degrees I think). As David says, the sky's the limit.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Mike you are a wizard at recycling old hand tools and making them work for your new projects!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Mitered Box?*
> 
> Working on the last project (the "Shrine" for St. Francis) reminded me how inadequately I am set up for cutting miters…
> I managed to cut the small mitered roof, but the way that I did it would never work for a box! The tiny discrepancies would be multiplied by the sides and I'd end up with huge gaps… But it got me thinking…
> I've been fascinated with this old thing since I got it in 1999…
> 
> In the new basement shop, there was a large bench already in place… It's not a Woodworking bench, whoever built it, built it for glass cutting… But it gave me the first opportunity I've had to mount the old saw on a solid surface, and at a comfortable cutting height…
> Testing it out on a scrap, I came up with this…
> This looks promising, as far as it goes…
> So I rummaged around in the wood pile and found a piece big enough to attempt a small box…
> I cut some quick dadoes in it for the top and bottom with the Table Saw and cut away with the old Miter…[IMG alt="Setting up for some "real" cutting..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8350/8189893594_1eb67691a0_z.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="The "Money" cuts..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8488/8188813673_c63d62799c_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I wanted a rectangular box, rather than square, so I inserted another spacer block beside the clamped stop block every other cut…
> I taped (and folded) the pieces and in only forty minutes, I went from scrap pile to four sides standing!...
> 
> It's difficult to see, but the miters are as good and tight as any I've seen!
> Being well-pleased with that, I took some quick sizings with calipers and cut out blanks for the panels… and then fitted them…
> 
> Here it was, dry-fitted and held together with rubber bands….
> 
> Today, when I got home from work, I cut another quick dado on the inside and then glued it all up… and clamped it…
> 
> There was actually only one part left to make, so while the glue is drying, I made a little handle for the lift-off lid that this box will have….
> 
> Anyway, though it's limited to the size of work it can cut, that hundred year old Saw is as accurate as any!!
> 16 November 2012


Martyn: There are numbers on the protractor type swivel on the saw… It finally came to me the other day what they're for…
Originally, I thought they had to do with roof pitch, but they're simply the number of sides you'll end up with if it's set to that number! There is a very positive detente at each numeral, a hole drilled in the bottom of the casting that engages the catch… The "4" is covered over by the sacrificial base, but the rest can be seen, going all the way up to twenty four sides!!
Lorna: Thanks Lorna!


----------



## littlecope

*Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*

When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…

After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
Then i just placed and marked for the holes…

I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…

With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…

After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…

All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…

And that's all folks!! 
The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!! 
And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!! 
18 November 2012


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


always like your innovative style michael

always seeking newer ways 
to go beyond

thanks for bringing us along

and a happy turkey to you two too !


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Very interesting way you created that 'stepped' lid without using a router.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Sweet box , Mike! I love the rim under the lid. Quite inventive!!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


That looks great Mike! I love seeing the process! Thanks for taking the time to post it! 

Sheila


----------



## EMVarona

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Very nice! Very educational too.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


You Go Dude ! thanks for the step by- posts appreciate your taking the time ! nice box ! great techniques ! Hope all is well with you and you are getting set for another winter ! take care of yourself Mike, don s.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Came out nicely. Thnx for your step-by-steps.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


You are very clever at finding new ways to more easily complete a task like you did with the stepped lid! 
Happy holidays to you too!


----------



## studie

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Wow thats cool, love the handle too. But I miss your hinges.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Finishing-up the Mitered Box...*
> 
> When I left off Yesterday, the box was all clamped-up, and the small handle was ready to go on…
> 
> After taking it out of the clamps, I first had to conform the handle's feet to the curved top panel of the box. That was quickly done by simply laying a piece of sandpaper on top of the box Sand-Up, and working the handle until it matched the contour…
> Then i just placed and marked for the holes…
> 
> I'll be using 1/8" pegs (and glue!) to attach it, but I like to drill slightly undersized with a 7/64"... I drilled right through the top and at an angle…
> 
> With those done it was time to cut the lid off… If you caught it in the last blog, before I closed up the box I cut a third dado in all four sides, at a depth of half the thickness…
> 
> After I did that I reset the fence slightly, a blade's width lower on the box, and left the height of cut the same… I left it set until yesterday, and then completed the cut on the outside of the box to create a stepped lid…
> 
> All that was left, was to glue the handle on, and drill up through the bottom of the lid and into the handle feet, and tap in the pins…
> 
> And that's all folks!!
> The box is currently in the Finishing Department and should be a completed project by tomorrow… Thanks for taking the trip with me, and know that your comments, questions, and critiques are greatly appreciated!!
> And in case I don't get a chance, I'd like to wish you all the very best for a Peaceful and Joyful Thanksgiving!!
> 18 November 2012


Thanks Everybody!
I wish I could say I invented that lipped lid technique, but I'm not that clever!!
I stumbled upon that on Google Reader about four years ago… It's such a simple way to do it!!
You can read what I read here...


----------



## littlecope

*Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*

So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…

But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…

In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…

For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]

The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…

But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!! 
But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient… 
Thank You once again my Friend!!
2 January 2013


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Wow, Mike, you must have been a VERY good boy this year! You gotta love Santa David!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


I'm so glad to hear that you are getting more tools Mike and I'm really impressed with David (Patron's) generosity. A very nice way to start the new year. The box looks great and it will be fun to see it finished.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Good to see things coming along nicely in your part of the world, Mike. Shop is progressing well and you're getting well tooled up for the new year.


----------



## Cozmo35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Nothing like having the right tool for the right job. LJ's are the best!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Happy New Year Mike!
You will be cranking out boxes from old wood thanks to that nice planer.
Now no one's furniture is safe from your talent.
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


what a great gesture of David being Santas helper 

can´t understand he wasn´t pleased with delivering it first time 
I know I would have hated trying to deliver twice 
what is the waight on this little lunchbox anyway 20kg maximum I gess

just don´t bring those chips to the hot oil not so sure they have the taste your custommers like

happy new year Mike and Deppie 
Dennis


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


'when in the course of human events …....'
..... one has a good friend like michael

well you get my drift

some times the phone rings here
and it is him 
asking if i'm still alive

i do notice these gestures

we have all watched his rise 
from a gaudy formica worktable
to a cobweb filled basement

always sharing
and always with a kind and happy word

when he showed the new bandsaw
i knew there was just one thing left
that would complete his quest (for now)
fortune was with me at that moment
and someone in the amazon
was selling a new planer at a discount

what a way for me to share with a good friend
i was like a kid tracking the movement to him
giddy with anticipation
waiting for him to get it
and feel the joy i feel in our friendship

thank you michael for being here for me
and thank you for keeping me from going into the 1% bracket
that really had me worried

to you and all 
*HAPPY NEW YEAR !*


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


*Aw Shucks David… *
Ellen: Concord is more of a "Green" City than Manchester was… In Manch, people could (and did) throw out just about anything. Here in Concord, they're "not allowed" by ordinance, to throw away furniture or appliances.
Slim pickings around here, but I do keep my eyes open when I go to Work down in Manchester! 
Dennis: The package weighed 65 lbs. so about 27-28 kg… He was not a happy camper trying to lug it up the front stairs…


----------



## Dennisgrosen

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


then he have nothing to complain about that package don´t even came near to leave the lightest scale 

though you better take care when moving it around

Dennis


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Happy New Year Mike! With your ever evolving shop (with Secret Santa's help!), I look forward to more postings of your creative and well-made projects!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Mike- Congrats on having a friend like David! They don't come along often and should be treasured when they do. Your scrolled box joints continue to impress me. Looks like you're enjoying the bandsaw. Best wishes for the New Year! Let us know how cuttung that top off on the BS goes. I do my on the TS and am always terrified I'll ruin it.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Oh yea. Looks like 2013 is gonna be a good year.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Your shop looks great! It is coming along nicely and I love how you refer to it as "ever-evolving." We are all ever-evolving - so it is a great fit!

The box is really cool. You have me wondering if I would be able to ever make finger joints with the scroll saw. I can cut curves alright, but I don't think I am very good on the straight cuts. You do have me thinking though! 

Happy New Year my friend and congratulations on the new planer! David - you are awesome too! Such a positive force here and a great example to many. It was a pleasure to read not only this post, but the wonderful responses from everyone.

Happy 2013!

Sheila


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Mike, great start for the new year. Box making will be much easier with your new tools. I thought I'd seen David once around Santas Sleigh, had no idea he was working for the jolly old soul The plainer is great for making tons and tons of saw dust in the shop in a very short span of time. Like the pictures of your shop. The only clear work space looks to be the table saw top. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Andy: I cut the top off this morning with the band saw and I'm almost completely satisfied with the cut… I have to get more light, nearer to the blade!! I lost track of the line I drew, so it came out a little hoopy… but it's not that bad and still matches perfectly, top to bottom…
Sorry I didn't have the camera along, but you know how it is… Sometimes, it's just time to do…
Sheila: I have no doubt that you could cut them!! My cutting isn't perfectly straight either, that's why I take a good, coarse file to the joints after they're rough cut out… It takes me less than ten minutes to cut both ends of each side piece, but it can take another ten minutes to a half hour to get them to jibe with the next side piece… 
Ideally with the scroll cut, the blade should split the line inside of the waste area ( as you know)... On these, the closer I get to cutting them right, the less I have to file!! 
Mr. Kollman: I have an actual wood working bench in those pictures somewhere, with a vise and everything… What I do, is use the piece I'm currently working on as a tool, to push all the clutter out of my way…

Thanks for all of your comments my Friends, and I do wish you all the Very Best for 2013…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Mike, I got a battery powered LED light with a magnetic base at Wally World for my bandsaw. It REALLY helps my cutting (especially on darker woods where the pencil line was hard to see). I'll try cutting a box top off in the future and let you know how it goes.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


here is the rockler maglite i got for mine
battery too
but has great features
like a base and a cord too
or just move it where you want 
snap it on any metal
(i just checked them
they are out now but will have some again soon)



























andy tape any dark woods
you can see the line better

i use a fence for box cut partings
even a clamped board michael
try it on a scrap first
and tweak if not cutting straight


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


David- I knew that "tape dark woods" thing. But I ALWAYS forget! The Wally World light has made the tape unnesessary now. I'll have to set my fence for drift if I'm going to use it. Not sure which blade would be best for cutting box tops off??? I've got blades from 1", 1TPI to 1/8", 16TPI, and several in between.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


i just use whats on the saw
i think it is a 1/2" 3TPI

just go slow for the cut
the ends are full height
and suddenly the box is hollow
then the other end full again

to fast and the blade can whip around
from not enough contact

when i do most boxes
i finish them first
so i can mess with the finish 
if it messes up 
and tape the parts 
(side and top that rides against the fence
and the table)
so they don't scratch


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Thanks David


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


I thought of using a fence, but I've always been leery of using one on a band saw… On my Dad's old Powermatic the blade wanted to wander, following the grain of the piece (no matter how much the blade was tightened)
There was also this, my boxes are as imperfect as I am, and the sides aren't flat…
So I clamped the fence to the box!! I have a perfectly square piece of plastic that Bob Kollman sent to me a while ago…
With that, and a scrap to protect the box, I just slid the whole package through… (I re-created the set-up for show tonight)

I anticipated what you spoke of David, and took it very slow at the breakthrough point of the first side, to avoid a "spring" into the light cutting…
First try, it really didn't come out that bad, and the top and bottom "mate" better than just about any box I've ever made!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


good to hear michael

mating has been around 
since the beginning of time

with a little practice
you will be a master !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Yes, 
practice, practice, practice…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


i'm thinking your dads BS was used for metal for many years
and could of had some slop issues
from metal fillings grinding away at it

and the then blades weren't the best for re-sawing

might want to check the fence idea 
when you get a decent blade for your new BS
try re-sawing some scrap first
can't hurt

even if just a straight edge clamped to the saw table
tweak for drift if any
you might be surprised


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Will do!!
I want to put some angled braces on the bench
to keep it from racking
and need to rip a piece to make two
I'll use the BS instead of the TS and see what happens…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


that's the WW spirit

innovate
adapt
hide the mistakes
take a nap
paddle your canoe


----------



## EzJack

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Holy poop-ploma littlecope, you have to be a good man to have a friend like the patron.
Gotta have a planer, ohyeah.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


I've got friends like you too Jack,
does that still make me a good man?


----------



## EzJack

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Man, I'll change. I can do it I tells ya, I can do it.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Well I've owned my band saw for 6 or 7 years and never re sawed 7". Pretty good. 
David, mentioned the power matic was meant for metal, if your saw is the same as
mine you have 2 speeds 1 for metal 1 for wood. Blades are hard to get because of
the odd size, I have used timber wolf but lately the wood craft store has not been 
stocking the 89.5" that the saw takes so I am using the craftsman blades. If you
are looking for better blades you might have to special order and have them made to
your size.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Bob, I've got the same deal with the two speeds, but the blade length is 99.5" on this one. I'm probably going to have a few different sizes custom made, but I have to say, the one that came with it cuts like a dream!!
Another option might be to just buy the Sears ones… They're readily available (anywhere!) and they even sell a three-pack of three different sizes for a little over $50…


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Yours is the one up, my saw is a 12" with a re saw of 7", yours must have the 14" with the 8" re saw. They use to 
only sell them with a closed bottom stand. There nice saws and I use the blades till they snap. I've only needed the expensive blades when I cut really wet cedar and when I get to hard woods that are 6- 8/4 stock, the 1 h.p. motor does not like the heavy stuff. If you use the tilt table you might want to buy the wixlie angle gauge, I found it to be really accurate for setting the tables on my band saw, drill press, and table saw and joiner. Look for the sales on the three packs because they will sell for 35 bucks then. Also the last 2 times I bought the 3 packs I got them for 17 bucks each, the scratch and dent section at sears you'll usually find them pop up once or twice a year usually between march and july in my town. I really love Sears scratch and dent section They really give some good deals.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update and a Not-So-Secret Santa...*
> 
> So a New Year has begun!! I hope that you all had some Good Fun during the Holidays…
> With some measure of delight (and relief!) the World didn't end or anything, though on the day scheduled for the event, I had a few concerns… The skies here in New Hampshire took an unusual look while we were out at the Post Office…
> 
> But all was well, and your humble correspondent continued with the proscribed festivities…
> 
> In the Shop, shortly before Christmas I started yet another box, made in the tried and true fashion…
> The only difference this time, was that I got to re-saw an old scrap of wood nice and thin for the sides with the New Band Saw… What a Luxury!!
> The finger joints were Scroll-cut once again…
> 
> For the top and bottom panels, I've been cutting the dadoes in the sides with my Poor Man's Router Table,
> and lately have thoroughly enjoyed making shavings, while hand-planing the panels to fit…[IMG alt="The "Router Table" set-up..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8322795143_25d571f919_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The corners of the box were pinned this morning, and the final clean-up begun before the parting cut, top from bottom… That will be exciting, at least for me, because I'll be using the band saw for that for the first time…
> Before I came upstairs to write this, I took a couple of pictures of the shop's latest incarnation… It isn't yet perfect, but it has started to reach a certain comfort level…
> 
> But, of course, the Shop is a fluid, ever-evolving creature… especially with new tool acquisitions…
> Speaking of which, Brother David, the Patron, the Not-So-Secret Santa, seeing that I had purchased a Band Saw, decided that I really needed another device… It arrived the Friday before Christmas… I was at work, but Debbie said the Fed-Ex Guy was not pleased with having to deliver it!!
> But I can tell you, I was and am a Happy Recipient…
> Thank You once again my Friend!!
> 2 January 2013


Bob, after my last post Patron PMed me with his thoughts…
His reasoning was, that since I already have the Scroll Saw for all the small curved stuff, that I'd be better off
sticking with one size in the BS… Like a 3/8" or 1/2"...
That way, I wouldn't have to worry about setting and re-setting the guides and tracking when I change the blade, I could just slap in a new, sharp one…
When Brother David speaks, I'm inclined to listen!!
As far as the Wixey, I've heard nothing but good things about them, and will probably pick one up one of these days… But in the meanwhile, I have some very accurate squares and measuring devices that my Dad used for his Metal work that I've been using…


----------



## littlecope

*Some Tray Play...*

So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…

But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…

I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…

The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!

Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time… 

After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!

As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…

After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…

I also "added" a simple lift spot…

And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…

The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun… 
20 January 2013


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


good to see you are working all the new tools
and techniques

looks real nice

debbie should be very happy
after all
she waited her whole life for this


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Sweet, Mike! Love the hinges!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


nothing like using the salvaged wood for making some top rated wooden gifts..maybe some day i will have a bandsaw…its always in my wish list…i really like those hinges mike, are you designing any new ones or staying with these for awhile…


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Nice job Mike.
It looks great !


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Mike, thanks for the mention. Nice job on your latest project. Looks like some neat new toys.

The paper template is in interesting idea and will work, but to avoid making templates for the bottoms, I get a good fit by first mitering the corners of the box or tray and then fitting in the bottom board to the groove. You are looking for the point where the bottom of the groove meets the edge of the miter. Move your bottom board to just that point and then pencil mark the same point on the opposite side. I usually sneak up on the final cut and like to leave the bottom about a 32nd short so the board has a chance to float. Do the same with the opposite side. I'll try to do a pictured tutorial on this when I get my new hip healed up. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Great job Mike, especially out of scrap. I bet you love that new BS.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Sweet box Mikel and the trays look great too.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


It looks awesome, Mike! What a great box. The trays really add a great deal to it. 

Sheila


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Per usual, a really nice build Mike. I always enjoy following your thought processes.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Very good Mike.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Nice work Mike. You are really using all your power tools!!
Debbie will love it, more that it came from you than any style or workmanship…but it is in your inimitable style!
Ellen


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Lookin' good Mike….I keep looking at your hinges and seeing critters heads….needs some eyes and snouts and voila ! monsters or lil' cuties ….could go either way….. just my old head looking at things and seeing sumpin' else….sorry… the box hinges are terrific left alone too ! don s.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Sweet Mike,
Nice trays, seems you got the new workshop running now.
How is life at the new house?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Way to go Mike! Another original "Little Cope" design. Looks like your new bandsaw resaws like a champ.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


Patron: David, Debbie will be waiting a little longer, 
because I'm as slow as molasses, and it is January…
Any warming trends in your weather out there?
Lew: Thanks Lew! I liked your hefty Chili Spoon… One restaurant I worked at was so big and busy, that they purchased trash barrels especially for making their own salad dressings. We used a 4' long, solid Maple Spatula to do the stirring and mixing!
Grizzman: The Band Saw was a great investment for me, you have no idea how long I've wished that I could do re-sawing like that!!
As far as the hinges, my ambition (or lack thereof) dictates their forming… On each box I cross that bridge when I reach it… 
Woodwrecker: Thanks Eric!! 
Boxguy: I measured for the panels on the actual box, something I seldom do…
Your way is a good one, and probably the right way, but on these trays, I went back to what I know…
Old habits are tough to break!!
I cut them a whisker short too, in case of expansion… Heal Well and Swiftly my Friend!!
Rex: Thanks Roger and I am indeed loving the Band Saw! I'm still working on getting some decent blades for it though…
Stefang; Thank You Michael… 
I've been meaning to ask you… I couldn't place it at first, but seriously and no joke, has anybody ever said you look like Paul Newman? Because you do, at least in your new avatar! You are a Handsome Man my Friend!
Sheila: Thank You! I don't know if you noticed, but I took your advice, and made the hinges and latch out of Maple this time. It worked beautifully! 
I hope your back doesn't slow you down for long my Friend… 
Lenny: Thank You too! I had a mad-cap idea the other day… 
I was thinking, it's been a long time since we had a New England LJ Get-together…
And I was thinking of you, who organized the last one so well…
And I was thinking, man, poor Lenny can't get out to his shop much yet, with his hand still healing…
And I was thinking, I wonder if…? 
Roger: Thanks! How's your fingers mending?
Ellen: Thank You Ellen!! Did you see the above to Lenny? Do you think I was subtle enough? 
Porchfish: Nothing wrong with an imagination Don! Someone with some carving skills could easily put a face on hinges like these, anything from a cute little Fox or Kitten to a Gargoyle! Regrettably, I'm not "Someone with some carving skills"...
Mafe: We're doing well here Mads… It is a long, slow process for a place to become a Home. But we are living the process, and enjoying it very much… 
Andy: Thanks Andy! I think the Band Saw is a machine that disbelief sets in after it's purchased; disbelief, that you ever did without one!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Some Tray Play...*
> 
> So the box that I was working on was completed, hinges and latch attached, finish applied…
> 
> But this one is for my Sweetheart, and a small jewelry box besides, so it needs some trays…
> I had some left-over wood from the box construction so I decided to use it for the sides of the trays…
> 
> I cut some quick dadoes in the sides, cut them to height, and then joined them…
> 
> The New Band Saw made short work of sawing a 3/8" piece of Maple in half for the two tray bottoms!!
> 
> Next, I made a cardboard template to fit the tray… It's a lot less painful cutting the cardboard wrong than the wood, but I got lucky, and it fit right the first time…
> 
> After cutting the Panels template-sized, a few minutes were spent thinning the edges to fit the dadoes in the sides… And wonder of wonders, they FIT!!
> 
> As said earlier, this is going to be a jewelry box, so I'll be needing some partitions in these trays…
> I decided to steal a page from Big Al's (Boxguy) playbook… He likes to use wood salvaged from Venetian blinds…
> In my case, I found a broken louvered door in the basement when we moved in…
> After sanding off the old stain, a few of these should do the trick…
> 
> After trimming them to height, simple through-mortises were cut to accept the tenons…
> 
> I also "added" a simple lift spot…
> 
> And there you have it, except for some minor details, the bottom tray is completed…
> 
> The top tray will have a slightly different configuration, but pretty much the same idea…
> When they're all set, I'm going to try some suede in the bottoms this time… That should be Fun…
> 20 January 2013


;-) I'm moving the 2 february, so I will soon be in that process.


----------



## littlecope

*The longest, shortest month of the Year...*

A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…

The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size. 
The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…

I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…

When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…

I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
This Stuff is HEAVY!!
I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm… 

The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...

And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box… 
19 March 2013


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Nice wood, looks like something creative is on it's way!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Thanks Julie, Debbie actually picked the slab out, and it's a Beauty! 
I'm going to start with a box out of this, but I've been asked to make a sign for somebody's up-coming Birthday first… Duty before Fun, always!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


The end certainly justifies the means Mike. That is some beautiful bubinga.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


I see a progression here Mike. Getting into nice woods that is. I think you are brave to resaw with such a narrow blade, especially walnut, but it looks like it came out good anyway. Looking forward to seeing your new box. Have fun!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Man, Mike, you made me tired just reading about sawing that piece of Bubinga!
Can't wait to see the box!!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


where you wrote i simply must make a box, when i first read it i thought it said i must take a bow…and i would have agreed , that is some beautiful bubinga..and yes it is some heavy wood…but…it will make a beautiful box, looks like your getting your shop organized and now with warmer weather coming, some shop time…were around 70 today, not bad huh…im getting some shop time myself…cant wait to see what you come up with….bravo on getting some nice wood…


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Great mike. Way to tackle and overcome the challenges of wood.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike that was a task cutting that slap
The fence is brilliant idea especially the cut out I need to upgrade my fence
Your Shop is also starting to look really good

Jamie


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Thanks Everybody!
I didn't weigh the thing but wrestling it out of the car, and down the stairs to the cellar, I'd guess that it was very close to a hundred pounds intact… I think I'll avoid slabs that large in the future!
Grizzman: 70° huh? We're in the middle of another snowstorm! About 7 or 8 inches on the ground already, and it's still falling…
Jamie: It was Brother David's (the Patron) brilliant idea. He sent me a picture of his Band Saw Fence, and it included the cut-out… I made my version in a morning, and am very glad that I did!


----------



## WoodenFrog

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Wow! very cool Blog Mike, I am amazed out how you guys work with such big lumber!
Very nice piece of Bubinga, can't wait to see what you make with it!
Great work!


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


*A very nice purchase Mike!

And using your noggin by adapting to the old miter saw.*


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike, You still amaze me! Handsawing that was the last option I would have gone to! Your cut looks cleaner than any machine though so ya done good! I like the notch in the resaw fence. David is full of good ideas and always willing to share. He has saved my butt (and fingers) several times. Enjoy your fancy wood. Looking forward to seeing what it becomes.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


I loved reading this blog, Mike. You are really getting things working nicely. It is all a process, and I think the time it takes to fine tune your shop to your own needs is part of the joy of woodworking. I think our shops are like our fingerprints - unique to each one of us. Keith and I have purchased some slabs like that from the lumber place in Halifax. You're not kidding when you say how heavy they are! And re-sawing them is another story altogether!! But isn't it a pleasant surprise when you see what lies inside - such beauty! That's one reason I love planing wood. It is as if you peel back the layers one at a time to reveal the inner beauty. It is always so exhilarating!

It was great to finally sit down tonight after a long day and read your story. I am so happy that you are having a good time with your shop. We are getting the same snow as you are I think! Soon it will be spring though.

Have a great night! Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Glad things are getting on track Mike. I'm building up some inspiration myself ;-)


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike, I know what you mean about the blahs and life getting in the way. I have begun working in the shop again and am feeling the urge to sweep and clean a bit too. I started a couple of boxes today and they are coming along nicely. They too took some re-sawing and planing. The shop is starting to feel and smell like a shop once again. I am eager to see how your box turns out. Beautiful potential so far. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Yep Feb., sucked here also. We also got a lot of new leaks in the basement. Good to see you giving your tools a work out. Some of the exotic woods will really tear your saw blades a part fast, here we have a guy 5 miles down the road who sharpens blades reasonably cheap. Very beautiful book matched boards, look forward tio seeing this one!!!


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike, spring is here - today is March 20… oh wait, it's 30 degrees on Cape Cod and probably colder in New Hampshire! You look like you are warmed up to make that box, however! That bubinga is beautiful. I can't wait to see what you make with it!
Ellen


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Some fine re-sawing. That fine lookin Bubinga should cheer you up


----------



## ratchet

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike, that's some nice looking wood foir sure!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Good progress, Mike. Can't wait to see the Bubinga box. Nice sturdy bench btw, like it.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Mike, I am impressed with the bandsaw fence and the fact that you can pull the fence up close to the blade because of the cut out. After taking a chunck out of my finger while using the Carter Magfence (1st edition with it's levers to try to position it without the magnets crashing down on the saw table), I think I'm going to make your model for myself!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


lorna and all about this fence

when you make that BS fence
be sure to use a back up pusher board
(as wide as the board being re-sawed
or close to it)

as the blade wants to 'jump forward'
when it clears the cut

i was doing some re-sawing last night
hard maple up to 9" wide

and couldn't get the blade to track straight

so back to my always standby
ripping both sides on the TS first
then passing thru the BS with the backer
to cut in the kerf from the TS cut
(a really good new BS blade works nice
but i can't afford to keep buying them
for a full re-saw all the time)

i have found that it eats about the same amount of wood
either way after sanding or planing flat and true

and it is allot safer for those wider boards


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


*Hi Mike!
Can you adjust for blade drift with this set up? I couldn't tell from your pictures.*


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The longest, shortest month of the Year...*
> 
> A cold shop, repeated life interruptions, and the Winter blahs conspired to keep me from getting a lot done in February. The beginning of warmer temperatures is slowly getting things back on track…
> February did see a first for me though, I went out and actually bought some Lumber!! Debbie and I took a trip down to Highland Hardwoods in Brentwood, N.H., a Woodworker's Paradise…
> It's difficult to decide what to purchase, with the wide selection that they have, but I ultimately came home with some Walnut, Sapele, a piece of very curly Yellow Birch and a largish slab of Bubinga…
> 
> The stuff has sat untouched until the last couple weeks… There were a few "Preparations" that had to be made first, before I could start milling it to usable size.
> The bench that the lumber is sitting on needed some work (I was tired of barking my shins on the ends of my old scraps!) so I made a shelf for the bottom… Also, the bench was good from front-to-back, but racked a little from side-to-side… Some diagonal bracing was added to eliminate that…
> 
> I also ordered some decent Re-saw blades for the Band Saw, and while I waited for delivery, made a quick Fence for it…
> 
> When the blades finally arrived, it took a couple of tries to re-adjust all the rollers to the new size… And the new fence needed a couple pennies worth of shims to be square…
> 
> I began by slicing the 13" wide slab of Bubinga down to 6"...
> This Stuff is HEAVY!!
> I don't have machines heavy enough to handle it, so I resolved to cut the length down to a manageable size, about 18"...
> But this, in itself, is problematic… Can't cut it on the Band Saw, too long… The toy Table Saw I have would probably break… The Scroll Saw wouldn't do it, it's too thick and way too heavy…
> I might have used the circular saw, and cut from either side, but the blade is dull and it wouldn't give me the best of cuts anyway…
> The answer finally came to me, the Antique Miter Saw! It was a bit of work, and took about five minutes, but it worked like a charm…
> 
> The Piece was finally small enough to be compatible with the "Mill", 6"x 18"x 2 1/4"...
> 
> And after Re-sawing, and some planing, the first boards emerge… I simply must make a box…
> 19 March 2013


Thanks again my Friends! I'm humbled to think that you folks enjoy reading this stuff, I'm just having Fun… 
Boxguy: Glad to hear you're getting shop time again Alan! The healing must be going well… Take it easy though, and don't over-do it!
Mr. Kollman: Good to hear from you Sir! We had some warm weather before the recent storm, and I fully expected a wash-out from snow-melt, but it seems our basement only floods from serious rain… Good News: No Spring Thaw Floods… Bad News: I have to hope for gentle April Showers…
I'm going to be looking for a Good Saw Man myself! The Antique Back Saw would cut a lot happier with a decent sharpening… 
Moonls: Lorna, when the brackets were cut for the back, I simply cut two "Squares" and then halved them diagonally. I cut to width on the TS and to length on the BS, using a miter gauge my Dad had made for his Bandsaw…
Since my Dad made it, I just assumed that it was square… It must have been dropped or something, because it was off by about a degree… In other words, if you make actually square Squares, you may not need shims at all!!
David: The Blade does indeed Pop through at the end! Happily, Dad drilled me into using large Push Blocks a long time ago, so I was ready… He also taught me to keep my left leg and foot forward when pushing toward blades… That way, I'll land on my foot, rather than pitching forward into the machine, in the event something goes wrong!
I can still hear his voice reminding me!! 
Mr. & Mrs. C: Yes, it could be set for drift Dick. It's a bit of a fussy set-up to begin with, since it's only clamped to the table (front and back) with large C-clamps…
An allowance for drift could easily be tweaked into the set-up…
But when I put in the new blade (a 1/2" instead of a 1/4") I had to re-adjust everything, so I went back and refreshed myself with Mike's (Stefang) Great Blog on the subject…
Setting it up his way, I don't have any drift at all!


----------



## littlecope

*Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*

The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…

The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…

I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…

Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?" 
Truth is, Nothing!
But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…

It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…

Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…

In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)

And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!! 
23 April 2013


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


pretty fancy there michael

now you can keep tabs 
on those things 
that are 'slated' to get done

and it doesn't even need batteries


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Mike, Good thinking to use that gift from above… how about the rooftop with missing slate? I am thinking that your picture on the frame is missing and maybe that was the one use to patch the hole… LOL. No joke… I cut a granite with my circular saw however I changed the blade with masonry grinding stone… Don't try this at home because my wife was angry at that time… not that it was not safe… but the dust are all over the place. Another fun…
Thanks for making my day a slate day.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


What a cool idea, Mike!

I cannot imagine how old the slate is but preserving, as well as using it, like this will keep it functioning for many more years!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Thanks David
If any Young'uns ever stop by, 
they'll have something to amuse themselves with too!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Bert: Granite with a Circular Saw?! Yikes!! That dust is very bad to breath, worse than fiberglass!
What we used to work with was one side finished Granite Slabs, usually about 10' wide and up to 16' long (usually about 6" thick, but it could run up to over a foot!)... 
Chalk a line, score it with a chisel, then drill holes with a rotary air hammer/drill every 8" or so… insert wedges and feathers into the holes and then go up and down the line, tapping the wedges like a big xylophone…
There comes a point when the wedges and the stone almost sing… right before it cracks!! I enjoyed the heck out of that!
Cutting it was the easy part… setting it in place was back-breaking work, but satisfying… Granite is forever, and the work that I did then is still there, and likely to be there for a while!
Lew: This building has been here for about a hundred years with the same roof on it… Standing in the yard, I can see where quite a bit of it is coming loose though. As you probably know, it's the nails that rust out on a slate roof… The slate itself has already been around for a few million years and a few hundred or thousand years of rains and winds and snow aren't going to bother it too much!


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Mike that is a neat board for reminders
White boards can be a pain
Jamie


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Clever work Mike. This is quite the creative work!
Ellen


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Very cool, Mike. I really enjoyed seeing this.

Sheila


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Very nicely done project Mike and an inspirational idea too. I read somewhere that in the old days before dynamite, they used to drill holes in the stone and then drive in very dry wood pegs sized to fit the holes, then soak them in water. The pegs would swell and crack the stone.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


I've gotta say, that's pretty nifty


----------



## libraryman

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Just confirms my observation that most folks from NH are really neat.


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Very attractive and nicely done, Mike.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Mike you are so clever at making something that would have been toosed away into a good looking and useful item, an Ipad no less!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Thanks for your comments my Friends!
Jamie: I hate those White Boards, they never seem to erase properly! 
Ellen: Thanks! I had one of these (an antique one) many years ago, but it broke… I always liked the idea of it, so when the slate was at my feet, the thought came right to mind… 
Sheila: Glad you enjoyed it my Friend… Debbie and I took a trip to the Ocean today for a little "Battery Recharging"... The Atlantic was very turbulent!! http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=109786
A Beautiful Day though… partly sunny, but warm, low 70's… 
Stefang: That's a new one to me! I read somewhere that in colder climates, they'd pour water into the holes and let it freeze…
Your's is a method that holds more merit I think… But I also think that many people who claim to know how the old-timers used to do it, don't really have any idea! Somehow, I suspect that the ancients had ways of cracking stone that were far quicker than waiting for wood to expand (or water to freeze!)... and then they carved the stone too (any way that they wished!)... and if that wasn't enough, they moved and placed the stones in any fashion they desired, like they were toys!?
I'm fascinated by those old mysteries of building, and "Expert's" explanations of the how-to, but I suspect that the real answers would be head-smackingly simple, real "Why didn't I think of that?!" stuff…
Either that, or it was just brute force and bloody ignorance! 
Roger: Thanks my Friend!
libraryman: I can't speak for most, but some surely are… 
Moonls: Thanks Lorna! Did your Friend ever check out Highland Hardwoods?


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Very cool old timey 'slate board' you created. I love the pinned half laps. Glad I read this as I would have tried to cut that slate on my TS!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Andy: I hope you're kidding! 
There are (of course) saws to cut anything, but i would NOT recommend a Table Saw for cutting Slate or any Stone!!
I'm not sure how a wet/tile saw would do on Slate… I'd guess that there would be a lot of flaking…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Mike, I've done a lot of not too smart stuff! I can tell you for a fact that an abrasive blade on a metal chop saw won't cut Porcelin tile! My daughter cuts slate tile on her tile saw (but that's probably a different kind of slate). My motto is "if it doesn't kill ya, it makes ya smarter".


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


The burned hand teaches best, right? ;-)


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Sounds like the voice of experience!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Just bought a tablet, an I am really tired that I now have one more gadget that needs to be recharged…
Think I will look your way next.
Really nice.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Yep I had one of those as a kid, nice little project. Looks like the perfect size for the kitchen wall….
but don't write your secret recipes on it they will get erased!!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


Hi Mike,
I love it. The original slate pad I pad!!
That is neat that you can make it from a natural piece of slate that you can find in the field!!
Sounds like you have a lot of experience cutting stone like slate and granite.
Don't some places use high pressure water jets with abrasives in the water?

..............Jim

This is what I love about Lumberjocks. You find out so much about people and learn a lot about tools and methods!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sometimes, the ideas just fall from the Sky...*
> 
> The Roof on our Apartment building sustained a little damage this past Winter. After the snow melted, I found the remains of two Slate shingles, out of the hundreds that are up there…
> 
> The one in the front didn't survive the fall, but the one in the back put me of a mind to make something, if I can only square it up a little…
> Back in my landscaping days, in the late "70's, we cut tons of Granite for Walkways and Stairs. It's a lot of work, but relatively easy to do. Though this Slate is a lot thinner, and "layered" stone, I tried the same basic technique on the Slate as is used on Granite…
> After chalking lines, I Struck the slate with a stone chisel along the lines… Strike once, hard, then move the chisel… The idea is no different than cutting glass, creating a shock or stress that hopefully inspires it into a controlled break…
> 
> I used a rubber mat under the slate, so it wouldn't just shatter!
> After the lines were scored, the hopeful break was held over a good, solid edge, where I tapped it off with an old ball peen…
> 
> Right about now, you're probably thinking, "That's all very interesting Mike, but what does that have to do with Woodworking?"
> Truth is, Nothing!
> But what I have in mind, is making a frame for this little slate…
> I began by cutting a dado in both sides of a scrap. I centered the dado by simply flipping the piece end to end…
> 
> It's then a simple matter to halve the piece and make a quick frame…
> 
> Almost every school child used to have a small chalkboard like this and they're still surprisingly useful…
> All that was left for this one was to make it kinder on the hands…
> 
> In order to apply finish, I masked the Slate with Wax Paper and Tape… (Somewhere in there I drilled a hole to hang the thing…)
> 
> And that's about it, an old fashioned I-pad…
> I'm happy about the gift from above, but I'm even happier that it didn't hit anybody on the way down!!
> 23 April 2013


I've heard of the water method for sizing Stone Jim, I think they use lasers too nowadays… 
At the Quarries, I think they use a sort of "Cable" Saw to cut the slabs… It's sort of like a band saw, only it uses a long loop of steel cable (which is impregnated with Diamond Flakes) for a "Blade"...
In effect, they re-saw it!


----------



## littlecope

*The Bubinga Box Begins...*

A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…

After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
and several trips to the Beach,
and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
this Week, work finally began.

Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…

Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…

The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...

Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…

Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…

Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…

After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!

And after some file fitting, the sides are up!

Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


----------



## CharlieM1958

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Wow. That combination of miters and box joints makes my head hurt just thinking about. Can't wait to see where this goes, Mike!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


aahh ….
.... a new cliffhanger

an inventive innovation
to a time tested technique

will michael save debbie
from the rising tide
and bring her triumphantly home
on the royal sofa

tune in tomorrow
for another episode
of
'just for fun'


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


It was making my head hurt too Charlie, that's why it took me so long with the pondering… I have to "see" the thing through, before I start flipping the switches on the saws!
David! How goes the Battle? 
I'll be as surprised as anybody how this episode plays out!!
But like a Friend once told me, nothing gets done until somebody does it…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Well, I'm hooked! Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## GaryC

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


This is sure worth watching.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Well the mitre cutting looks pretty good to me, Mike. Interesting variation on a theme too with your trademark scroll sawn box joints. I'm looking forward to the next part.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Mike good to see that you are Very busy
That is an amazing grain on the box, it is going to
look real sweet
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


That looks really cool, Mike! Beautiful and precise cutting. I am also anxious to see the outcome. 

Sheila


----------



## Armand

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Interesting.

Subscribed.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Very interesting concept Mike. Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Isn't it amazing… life can interfere with woodworking only to a degree… we are always thinking about the next project. That wood is beautiful, Mike. Can't wait to see the outcome. 
Ellen


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Man, the pressure is on now! I had better do good… 
Truth be told, the work will be a little delayed today… Our local weather just strolled into the 90's, and I'm going to have to spend some time dragging our two Air Conditioners down from the attic (and popping them in their windows)

The good news is, is that the basement shop is nice and cool!


----------



## aussiedave

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Really looking good so far Mike can't wait to see the end result. Only joined this site a few days ago and already I am starting to think I am not going to show any of my projects till I am a lot lot better. Keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Dave: Welcome to Lumberjocks my Friend!!
I hope you re-consider! Believe me when I tell you, none of us were born doing "Fine Woodworking"... It's a learning process, like anything worth doing…
One of the great things about this site, is that the collective abilities and talents of thousands of Woodworkers are here, for beginners and experts alike to glean what they will. This elevates Everyone's skills!
Post your Projects! It will be Fun, not only for you but for everyone, to watch your skill and confidence in yourself grow and improve!
I know mine have…


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Nice blog on the progress, Mike. I love to see what goes into a project. We all learn from others build processes. I can't wait to see the final product and what you decide to do the the top. It sounds like you plan as you go, like I do many times. It just comes to you while you're sleeping!!........................Cheers, Jim


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


i love this, were all gathered like a bunch a crows on the wire…waiting to see what this other bird is going to do…yep, the pressure is on mike…....cant wait, i love bubinga…but not as much as i love walnut…but ..its all wood, and ill take it all…...what is next mike…cant wait to see….


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Its a shame there is no 'like' button on comments, Mike. I agree with your last one (#14) wholeheartedly.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Mike
Looks like you are well on your way to another gorgeous box.


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


I was late to join the fun. Mike you make the ez miter… Mike's way. Another era of boxmaking technique using scrollsaw. Expecting from you another amazing hinge…. probably beveled one… another fun to do. The way it looks, i think the lid will be sliding one. I will wait and see. Nice job and good material too.
God bless.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Why box joints with mitered corners Mike? And then again, why not? Fun blog with drama, furniture and suspense!


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


The bubinga looks spectacular and your creative work continues to amaze!
I've done a lot of projects with my scroll saw but never thought of using it to cut box joints; very interesting…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Looks interesting Mike. Made me do a double take to see how those box joints could work mitered ;-))


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *The Bubinga Box Begins...*
> 
> A couple of months ago in J.f.F. #71, after a bunch of milling, I came up with some book-matched Bubinga that I said simply must be made into a box…
> 
> After a trip to New Mexico, to visit with the Patron,
> and after Debbie and I re-doing our living room,
> and several trips to the Beach,
> and a hundred other things I can't even recall,
> this Week, work finally began.
> 
> Oops, Sorry! I kinda lost track!
> Oh yeah… Bubinga… Box…
> Actually, all the time that I was doing those things, my mind was ever on the box. For illustration purposes, after it was squared up on three sides (and cut to length), I placed masking tape at the approximate lengths of the four sides…
> 
> Now, I don't know much about the "Golden Ratio", but a box made with these dimensions (to me) would be rather tall for its footprint…
> The thing I've been pondering is, if I have to cut it down to make it a little shorter, is there any way that I can use the off-cuts so as to continue the grain onto the top too?
> I considered several ways, but the one that made the most sense, was to use a variation of our very own Martyn's (BritBoxmaker) E-Z Miter work…
> I'll never match him for accuracy, that's certain, but I proceeded like this…
> First, I set the Table Saw to 45°. then lowered the blade to just/almost breaking through the thickness of the wood…
> 
> The purposes of these cuts won't immediately be apparent, but after cutting that corner, and cleaning it up, I then made two more 45° cuts (the actual side "shorteners")...
> 
> Next, it was off to the Router "Table" to cut Dadoes…
> 
> Then, it was time to lay out the joinery. I'm using finger or box joints, and as usual, I'll be cutting those with the Scroll Saw.
> But this time, the top and bottom on each corner will be mitered…
> 
> Before the Scroll cutting was done, I took a minute to notch out the bottoms of what will be the miter cuts…
> 
> After the Scroll cutting, it was pretty simple to cut the corners of the sides. Lucky for me, the Scroll Saw Table tilts one way, while the Band Saw tilts the other!
> 
> And after some file fitting, the sides are up!
> 
> Tomorrow I hope to cut and fit the panels, and if that goes well, maybe I'll be able to show you what the off-cuts are for!


Wow! I sure like that beautiful book-match. Miters and box joints, wow! Very interesting


----------



## littlecope

*The Perils of Panels...*

Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…

From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…

Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]

This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side! 

Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!" 
And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…

At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…) 
So they would have to be hand-planed.
Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
But that was NOT TO BE!!
I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…

I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…

I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!

Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)

This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
Panels usually don't take four days… 
3 June 2013


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Mike you are the master of ingenuity. You find a way to get there. Sorry about the band saw drift issue. I'm sure you will make the best of that issue too. The curly birch appears to me to be a great match for the bubinga. I guess we'll know for sure once finish is applied. Lastly, I love the use of those cut off pieces. As they say in the Guinness commercials: "Brilliant!"


----------



## Chipncut

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


*Very nice Mike, but your persistance paid of!

An after thought, maybe if you tried double stick taping the panels to a thicker board like you did for re-sawing the panels it might work.*


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Way to go, Mike!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Another great box almost finished Mike. I love your idea of the miter/box joint corners. I haven't seen that done before. I can easily relate to your problems with the Birch. For quite a few years, Birch was the main hardwood available to me and I though I mostly used it for turnings, I did find that it can be very tough wood to work. On the other hand, it is very strong and versatile, for carvings, etc., but never very easy to work.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Lenny: Thanks for your kind words my Friend…
Mr. & Mrs. C: Always good to hear from you two!! That's a Good Idea I'll have to try one of these days! 
Jim: One way to go Jim, just one way to go… ;-)
Stefang: Those joints are something I saw Mads do on his small tool tote… He used Dovetails and Miters, but same idea… We all keep learning from each other!
This Yellow Birch really surprised me with its hardness. Around here we're used to White Birch, which is a beautiful tree (and is classified as a hardwood), but isn't much good for anything. Even as firewood, the stuff burns as fast as pine or faster… 
If I can manage to bore some straight holes through the YB, I'm going to try making the hinges out of it… It should easily be strong enough for that!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Sorry this one fought you so much but looks like you are winning. A drum sander is such a blessing in these situations.

Blade drift can make me crazy so I have started using a single point resaw fence and follow a scribed line on small resaw cuts like yours.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


These are the type of projects that really test our patience. But as you saw, we also learn a great deal in the process. I admire you sticking through it all through thick and thin (no pun intended!) We work with our friend Bernie who has graciously shared his shop with us. His tools are however . . . um . . . "quirky" and we are continually compensating here and there for their shortcomings. But beggars can't be choosers and we are very appreciative of the kindness he has offered us, so we learn our way around things.

I am glad to see you are on the right track again. Hey - if all went perfectly, you wouldn't have such a good story to tell. 

"From here on, it will be smoooooth sailing!" (Keith always wants to slap me when I say that!) 

Have a good one! Sheila


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Andy: A Drum Sander would be great! Someday…
As far as blade drift, I've been thinking I'm just going to continue to freehand cut. After all, I've been doing it that way with the Scroll Saw for twenty years now… God knows, they can sure drift! 
Sheila: I was not a happy woodworker when the first piece was ruined! Aside from the cost, the YB is real good looking stuff, and I was kinda hoping to use every bit of it… 
With any luck, I'll be able to use it for hinges or handles… But I have my doubts whether a drill will go through it any straighter than the blades have…
Have to look forward though! Looking backward just makes me dizzy anyway…


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


We have access to solid birch here in our area. It is extremely hard and you have to really take care when using it. I can understand how the blade would be more prominent with it. Keith winds up free handing it when slicing it on the band saw more often than not. We have also had the saw drift so much that it comes through the side, just as you have shown and it is extremely frustrating. I am glad you are at least over that hump and wish you an easier time for the remainder of the project. 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Very nice, Mike


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Mike,
I made one of these to help be compensate for the drift on my band saw-


















I just clamp it to the table so the vertical piece is set to the thickness of the piece I need.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Perils of Panels...*
> 
> Almost four days ago, we left off with the four sides standing, and I was about to begin adding panels to this latest box…
> 
> From the beginning, it was in the plan, to feature some of the Curly Yellow Birch that was purchased especially for Panel making…
> I've done this many times, and it is usually a routine step in the procedure…
> 
> Alas, rumors of my abilities are greatly exaggerated…
> Little did I know, that such pretty wood, would be so ugly to work!!
> The panel making began in the usual fashion, clamping-up the box and transferring measurements with calipers…[IMG alt="Bringing out the "Really Nice" wood..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8279/8904221806_eeec9e3dbd_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This went well, until I tried to re-saw the piece… The drift was so bad, and the grain so demanding, that the blade was curving inside the wood… It is hard to see, but it actually cut through on the side!
> 
> Not a good start to my day, very low on the fun meter…
> But I pulled myself together, and thought, "In for a penny, in for a pound! I might as well cut another one!"
> And so I did, this time doing it my old way by clamping the piece to a nice, square block and sliding the whole package through…
> 
> At last, I had the two thinned pieces that I needed, or so I thought… The fun was just beginning…
> They still weren't thin enough to fit in the 1/4" dadoes cut in the sides. That much is completely normal and anticipated…
> It would be nice to thin them in the planer or on the jointer, but they're too small for the planer (it would spit them out at me!) and too wide for the jointer (7" wide + 6" jointer= no go…)
> So they would have to be hand-planed.
> Again, this was anticipated, and I usually look forward to making some quiet shavings while listening to the gentle sound of the plane at work…
> But that was NOT TO BE!!
> I have no experience with Yellow Birch and even less with Curly… This stuff fought tooth and nail!
> There was a lot of gouging, and fiddling with the plane, trying to get the job done…
> Minutes turned into hours, hours into days, with little result or improvement…
> 
> I spent most of Sunday trying to Hand-sand the Band saw marks and plane gouging out…
> Monday dawned along with another idea… Why I hadn't thought of it sooner is a question I can't answer…
> 
> I brought out the Belt sander and just ground those marks off!! At last, they were sanded and fit!
> 
> Things went quickly after that as the box went straight to gluing…
> I left the tape on the outside throughout and even added some on the inside, to help with squeeze out (and subsequent cleaning and scraping!)
> 
> This morning, after the clamps all came off, it was a fairly simple matter to add the off-cuts as trim to the top… The grain does indeed match from sides to top… I left the edges sharp, splinters and all, because they'll be much easier to clean-up after the Glue is dry…
> And that's it… There is still the separating cut, top from bottom, and the hinges to make, and lots of clean-up and sanding…
> Panels usually don't take four days…
> 3 June 2013


Sheila: Thanks again! I managed to save at least some of the "ruined" piece of Yellow Birch…
It turns out, that I was fretting about drilling straight holes needlessly… For the hinge work, the YB worked really well!!
Roger: Thanks my Friend, I do appreciate it…
Lew: I've heard about fences like Andy described and you pictured, here on LJ's many times, but it seems like I haven't seen one in a long time. Thanks for the refresher!
I'll try building one of those too, and see how it works out… It seems small, but I'm wondering how you accurately "Faced" one side of the round dowel? Milling Machine??


----------



## littlecope

*Making Lemonade from Lemons...*

In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…

After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were! 
Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]

My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
Drawn…

Drilled….

And Cut…
It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…

After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…

And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…  
5 June 2013


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Looks like it should turn out great


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Coming along very well Mike.


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Nice…


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Mike very interesting and looking good
Jamie


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


That really came out nicely! Glad to see that things are going smoother. I can't wait to see it finished! 

Sheila


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Thnx for all your detailed info, and pics. Very good


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Your wooden hinges and ability to solve woodworking dilemmas are well known. Good work Mike!


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


I'm always fascinated by your hinges and each time tell myself "you HAVE to try that!"


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


very cool!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Thanks my Friends!
The box is in the Finishing Department as I write, after the first coating of Wipe-on Poly…
I want to try something different for finishing, soon, but want to use this up first.
This picture isn't the best but it's looking pretty good…


----------



## Jason34

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Looking good Mike. Another great set of hinges!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


this is going to be a really beauty mike, i love your work, and your hinges, its always very inspiring..cant wait to see this when its totally done…grizz


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


Wow! That sure has some spectacular grain running through it.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Making Lemonade from Lemons...*
> 
> In the last episode the latest box (a Bubinga type thing) was in the final stages…
> 
> After cleaning up the top's edges, some "reveals" were found, small separations in the miters of the top… I tried what I've heard about here so many times, making a slurry of the sawdust and wood glue, and applying it to the separations… The results were excellent!! When the project is posted in a few days, You can be the judge of where the reveals were!
> Anyway, while waiting for that to dry and with the box at this stage, it was time to turn to the hinges…
> For this box I decided on a more traditional set, and the ruined piece of Yellow Birch from the panel fiasco was to be given one more chance for redemption…[IMG alt="The "Ruined" Yellow Birch..."]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8953253366_b65b027339_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> My fear with this was that the blade trouble that I had would translate into drill trouble as well, but such was not the case… The holes were straight and true…
> Drawn…
> 
> Drilled….
> 
> And Cut…
> It was now time to cut the top from the bottom and I again made a big sandwich of the thing and ran it through… I've found, that if I have a block on only one side, that when I reach the clamped portion the machine binds…
> But when I add support blocks to both sides it does not… So that's how it was done…
> 
> After some clean-up, the hinges were glued in place, and with a little time left in the day yesterday I fashioned a quick finger pull for the front… I like this type of lift, it's not only quick and easy to make, but it just feels "natural" somehow when it's used…
> 
> And that's about it for this one, this morning I pinned on the hinges with Dowel as usual…
> After making sure that the thing opens (it opens with a delightful squeak!), I did some more sanding and glued and pegged the handle on…
> It'll be ready for the Finishing Department tomorrow.
> I was thinking today that this must have been a lot of fun, because the time flew! Despite all the trouble I had with the panels, I only began work on this last Thursday… That's Fast Work… for me…
> 5 June 2013


I never doubted that you would win this battle!

Looking good and love the hinges.


----------



## littlecope

*If at first you don't Succeed...*

So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth… 
Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…

I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…

And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…

This was a really rickety structure!! 
None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…

Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result… 

Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…

The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…

Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…

Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task… 
19 June 2013


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


well you certainly got some good lighting from it
the diffused lighting really shows everything well

and the new one should be much sturdier

P. S. :

like the urinal you got in your shop
(last pic)
might need to do something similar 
in my new one

might put a tent around it too
for when you have company


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


I was going to comment and could not stop laughing at David's comment! That's a clean out!! right????

Mike, it sounds like you are getting serious about photographing your projects and that is great!!
That white background really warms up the look of you box!!

The urinal really is a good idea. Saves running up stairs! I'd put a trap on it though because the 4" pipe is open to the main line!!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


Nice! 
It really does make a difference in the pictures. Thanks for reminding me to put this at the head of my to-do list, Mike!

Urinal!? I thought it was a drinking fountain!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


Sorry I didn't answer sooner, but we took another ride to our favorite beach again today… I went for a swim for the first time this year!!

That's the trap and clean out for the clothes washer, but now that you mention it… 
I piped to that a few months ago, to fix the old washer situation (a flexible hose that laid on the floor, and leaked)
To keep it wood related, I had to go through the stairs to get over there…
Drew a circle using the pipe as a template, drilled a mess of holes around it, chiseled out the rest, and cleaned it to fit with a rasp… 
I still have to test out the new light box… It's a little smaller than the first one, which will allow the lights to be a little closer to the subject (more light)... And I'm going to try it up in our attic, where there is a window it can be set in front of (even more light)...


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


lets not have everything in the house with a single role in life a secondary role for that "P" trap is in order !!

The light box looks good too!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *If at first you don't Succeed...*
> 
> So when the last project was finished, I had a tough time with the picture taking! Ideally, the best pictures are taken in Sunshine (or at least outside), but that's not always possible without waiting a few days…
> I've seen quite a few different Light Tents here on LJ's, and thought the time had come to build one for myself…
> The idea is simple, to make a box with no sides, over which can be draped a white bed sheet or similar cloth…
> Lights are added to either side of the structure and the object to be photographed is placed inside.
> On mine, I also wanted for it to be collapsible, so it wouldn't take up valuable space!
> As usual, I did no research and went ahead and cut a bunch of particle board, drawing joints and connections for the construction…
> 
> I cut half-laps to fashion the top and bottom frames… kinda like Lincoln Logs…
> 
> And then made through mortise and tenon joints, pegged with pins for the uprights…
> 
> This was a really rickety structure!!
> None the less, I draped a sheet roughly over it and tried it out real quick…
> 
> Well this looks promising as far as it goes, but I think I need brighter bulbs, 100 Watt instead of 60's… And this thing being so shaky, I'm not happy about that…
> The real kicker was when I took it apart and re-assembled it… When I took it apart the second time, my elbow just barely grazed one of the corners of the junk particle board, with this result…
> 
> Okay, back to the drawing board, or rather to a *Real Board!* I cut 4 strips out of a piece of Rock Maple that was kicking around…
> 
> The Lincoln Log idea had been tried, with poor results, so it was time to switch to the ever-popular Tinker Toys! LOL
> I drilled some offset holes, so they wouldn't interfere with each other…
> 
> Then some 3/8" dowel were cut to length, inserted and *Voila!*... the Latest Box…
> 
> Though I wouldn't put any serious weight on it, this one is surprisingly sturdy, and should be more than adequate for the task…
> 19 June 2013


Definitely a good idea and quite an improvement in the photo quality Mike.


----------



## littlecope

*Make Something!*

After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
But there was this…

On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say… 
It took a week before the message got through to me! 
Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…

The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…

Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…

Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made… 
Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…

As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…

And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top… 
8 August 2013


----------



## debianlinux

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Love the hand made hinges


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Pretty nice box for juts killing time!

Good going, Mike!!....................Cheers, Jim


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


well i can see there are no sleeping dogs at your place, let the saw dust roll, its a nice project…


----------



## firefighterontheside

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Wow, that inspires me for a box I need to build. Thanks.


----------



## ever4ward

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


LIKE! I love the hinges, will be coming back to check them out when I have a box to put some on.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Very nice job as usual. I too wait for the wood to tell me what it wants to be in its next life. Scrolled name on the lid works for me!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Debianlinux: Thank You and Welcome to LJ's!!
Jim J.: You know how it is Jim, sometimes the wood doesn't want to be stashed away for later, it wants to become something… RIGHT NOW!! 
Grizzman: No dogs here, sleeping or otherwise Bob… My Family had two German Shepard's (and a mess of Cats!) when I was growing up, and I like them, but they would be too much work for us apartment dwellers in the city…
Firefighterontheside: Thank You for what you do Sir. I have a great deal of respect for Firefighters, having seem them at their work several times in my life, under very unpleasant circumstances…
Glad I could give you some inspiration my Friend! 
Ever4ward: I started a shaped wooden hinges blog series a while ago (three-parts so far), and have wrote about making them more times than I can keep track of! 
They're really not very hard to make (though time-consuming) and add a nice touch to a project…
You're new here too, Welcome and Enjoy!!  
gfadvm: Thanks Andy! I was down in the shop a little while ago and added a little divot to the front with a half-round file…
It's Kid-sized, to make it a little easier for them to open it with their small fingers…

Thank You all for your kind words…


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Mike what a great wee box
You make it look so easy
Those hinges are bare minimum, Very nice touch

A name scrolled into the lid would look real good

Jamie


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


another winner here michael

alway like how you mousey forwards
in a new and easy way

and bring us along 
thank you

i am toothless
with admiration


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Jamie: I tried to make the hinges lid-stopping too… but didn't extend them over the backside enough to take into account the thickness of the lid… Lesson learned! 
I actually sawed off the extra I did add (that wasn't enough), after they were glued to the box! If Titebond III ever needs a testimonial, I'm their man! 
Patron: I hope you can sleep tonight, you have got to be hurtin' for certain!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Great looking pencil box Mike. I like the way you did the hinges with the long pieces on the top.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


That's really cool Mike! A wonderful use of time and resources. Don't you LOVE those rare Earth magnets? I have lots of little ones and I am always amazed at their holding power. Really a great project!

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


I just KNEW it would be a box of some kind! Great job, Mike.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Stefang: Mike, I made the flap of the hinge as long as possible for maximum gluing… Ordinarily, I use pegs to pin the hinges on, but the thin sides and top made that impractical…
I should have extended the the back's side of the hinge a little more too, there's an additional half inch or so I could have used…
Live and learn… Sometimes ya gotta just try things in order to see whether the ideas work!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Sheila: I love the magnets, but they're tricky playing around with… They're so small!! Just taking them out of the package, I used an awl to puncture the packaging and of course the magnets are attracted to that…
Next time I use them, I want to get some White-Out to mark them on one side, while they're still a paired set. That way, it will be easier to keep track of the polarity of the things…
Ellen: How on Earth did you know that?! You must be a psychic!! 
Don't you love the psychic commercials on TV? I'll bet the first thing they say is, "Aha, I KNEW you were going to call!"


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


That is so cool, Mike! Love those hinges!!


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Nice Mike, and thanks for sharing !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Lew: These hinge pieces are getting so small, that it's getting a little dicey to cut them, the throat in the Scroll Saw Table is too big!

This morning, I took five minutes to make it safer by making a "Zero Clearance Auxiliary Table" for it… A small slot was cut in a scrap, clamp it to the regular table and Voilá…

I should have done that a long time ago, but you know how it is when you're moving forward with ideas… no time to stop!
Porchfish: Always a pleasure to hear from you Don! How's the Weather?
It's raining today, but the last week or so has been Glorious here… 80ish, with very low humidity… Nothing to complain about!


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


very cool Mike.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Thanks Sharon, it's just my little way of keeping out of trouble…


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


That is kool, Mike. Really like those hinges


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Mike you have solved a problem that I had in making a laptop
text rest. I'll show you when it is done.

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Make Something!*
> 
> After fixing the hole in the kitchen ceiling, I didn't have anything lined up to do like I like to have… So for about a week, it was thumb-twiddling time (at least shop-wise)...
> Every time the stairs were descended, heading down to the shop, there were no sparks of creativity going on, no light bulbs going off flashing new ideas…
> But there was this…
> 
> On top of my pile of "Real Woods" was the leftover 2" x 8" that I had cut in half for the kitchen project… Staring me in the face, it seemed to have something to say…
> It took a week before the message got through to me!
> Yesterday morning, I began converting the message into reality, by taking a couple of thin slices off of either side of a short piece of it…
> 
> The idea, is to make a small pencil box, something I've been meaning to do for ages but have just never got around to… Half of the reason it never got done, was because a decision could never be reached on how I wanted to make one…
> This one is going to be made similarly to a bandsawn box, the two thin pieces just cut will become the top and the bottom… But the insides are cut out with the Scroll Saw, since the body of the box is so thin…
> 
> Being separated from the "Parent" block, the thin first cuts are almost certain to begin to warp and cup, so the bottom (at least) was glued and clamped on immediately…
> 
> Nothing left to do but make a quick set of hinges… This was my first time doing the "Up and Over" type and, as it happened, they were anything but quick… They fought tooth and nail to be made…
> Two tries (one set too short), a broken pin (too much twisting to get the fixed ends on)...
> The second set isn't perfect either, but they are now glued on and in use… Surprisingly, they work very well…
> They were made from Poplar scraps from the same ceiling fix…
> Here are the fixed/anchor ends, the moving ends, and the glue-up…
> 
> As this is very likely to be a gift for a child, I wanted it to stay shut positively, so it could be tossed in a back pack or what-not without its contents emptying…
> At first, I was thinking of a wooden clasp for the thing, but sometimes simple is best…
> I got a couple sets of rare-earth magnets, drilled shallow holes, and tapped them in with a wooden block…
> 
> And that's about it… I'm scratching my head about a finish on it… Maybe, it will be left as is, for the child to decorate…
> More likely though, I'm going to give it to a specific youngster, painted a favorite color perhaps, with the little ones' name Scrolled out and added to the top…
> 8 August 2013


Thanks Roger! I had so much fun making that one, another one was made this morning!
While I'm waiting for glue to dry, I blasted out another pair of hinges…

They were a snap this time, using my new handy-dandy "Zero Clearance" Platform… *Much* safer cutting these tiny pieces!

Jamie: Glad I could help… Now if I just knew what I helped with…???


----------



## littlecope

*Sawdust Update...*

Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…








I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…








After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…



























Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…

In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!









To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…









Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything… 
But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!








I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…

Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
I'm looking forward to a long association with them!! 
26 September 2013


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy belated birthday, Mike.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Congrats on the 1st place entry, Mike! You deserve it!!

Happy B-day, too but at our age we stop celebrating them, right?!?


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


hi Mike!!
Hey, that looks like Long Sands, York Beach…
Congrats on your award at the guild!! wow, a Blue Ribbon at Rochester…Awesome!!
How many County Fairs are left on the calendar? I seem to recall the Sandwich (NH) Fair is in October…
Thanks for sharing the great news!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy birthday and also congratulations on your entry! Lots of exciting stuff happening! Keith and I split some of our wood the same way - with doing pilot cuts on the table saw - and we are also discovering that a LOT of it goes to waste. We are lucky to have 1/4" pieces in the end. For this reason, we are reconsidering our options and are looking more to allowing the wood to be planed at the mill where we buy it (using their industrial planes) Yes - we are wasting a bit of wood, but they can do a good job in a couple of quick passes and it takes us a lot of time and is a lot of wear and tear on our friend Bernie's equipment and we find it just isn't worth the effort. Many times the boards we do at his place are not even and we wind up with little we can use. In the long run, getting it planed at the mill was better for us. Live and learn! 

Sheila


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Congratulations, Mike. I'll bet the natural hinges sold the judges!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Birthday!


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Congratulations on your ribbon Mike, that's awesome. Happy birthday and many more.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Birthday Mike and congrats on the blue ribbon! I hope you have a pleasant experience with your Guild.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


HAPPY BIDET BUD !

i see you gave away your shirt again
what a guy

maybe you can get one from the guild
wear it like a sandwich board

sweet blue ribbon


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy birthday Mike.

Congrats on the well deserved win. When asked if stuff is for sale, always sell it! You can make more!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


*Thanks everyone for your well wishes and congrats!*
Lew: We earn the right to celebrate each and every one of them my Friend, there's no need to ever stop!
Poopie: That is indeed Long Sands… A few years ago we met a Mother and Daughter up there, and the Daughter was proudly proclaiming that her Mom had been to York every year for fifty years… Then it occurred to me, so have I!! 
The next Fair is the oldest one in NH, the Deerfield… And the last one is the Sandwich Fair in October (as you said) Deerfield doesn't have a WWing division, but the Sandwich one does… I'm going to decide in the next couple days whether I'll enter or not…
Sheila: So far, I've only cut less than half of the slab that I started with… I hate the mistakes I've made on it, but I've also learned some valuable lessons… I'm hoping to do a lot better on the second half! 
Jim J: I don't really know what "sold" them Jim… The Rochester Fair is the longest one, it went from the 13th until the 20th. Things to be judged had to be there by the 9th so that they could be judged before the Fair began… Who did the judging and the criteria, I couldn't tell you… Whoever/whatever they were, they left no Commentary…???
Lenny: I went to the first meeting last Saturday, but didn't really meet too many of the people… It was their Annual General meeting, and was mostly Business… They did have a Guest Speaker in the Afternoon, the fella that writes the back cover "focus" stories for Fine Woodworking… 
David: Got the Guild t-shirt last weekend!  
Andy: I almost did say it was for sale, but that one already has a dedicated purpose… Winning the Ribbon was Great, but the best thing I saw at the Fair was a Giraffe! I never saw one of those before… They are TALL!!








That red containment fence he's leaning over (to steal the Llamas' hay) is nine or ten feet tall!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Happy Happy to you


----------



## Armand

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Birthday Mike.

I learned something today. Guide cuts on the table saw, the rest on band saw. Good

Our birthdays are close, mine is on Sept. 28


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Birthday, Mike. I see you have learned a basic lesson…it is easy to loose your shirt selling boxes, no matter how good they are…and yours are good.

Bubinga is great wood to work with. I would have just planed it down to 5/8. Seems wasteful, but it works. I only resaw boards that are about 2 inches thick. By the time you work out the cuts, plane, sand, and resand it takes away a lot of thickness.

Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Mike, That looks like a giraffe youngster. Did you get a look at his tongue? Jet black and REALLY long!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Yes, I saw his tongue… He could lick his own ears with it…
I looked them up when I got home on wikipedia… Their hearts are massive, in order to get the blood to reach to their extremities… they also have special valves, like back flow preventers, so that when they bend down to drink they don't pass out from all the blood rushing to their heads… Interesting creatures!
The lady there said this one was a little over three years old… so he's a youngster, but won't get much bigger… when he was standing erect he had to duck under the girders in the building!
I know, no big deal, but I never saw one (or had one looking at me!) and I was… Impressed!


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Hey again, Mike!
I've got fond memories of 'Goldenrod', do you know the original owner of that business built that taffy-pulling equipment from scratch, in the 1920's? Still working today. I too have fond memories of York Beach, though I cannot claim so many consecutive years of visiting there!! Awesome. That giraffe is amazing!!


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Nice post, happy birthday once more!!! Cutting the board bad would have had me in a swearing fit for 2 hours. Now begins the winter wood work season!!!


----------



## BertFlores58

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy birthday Mike. Good to know we are on same year… i will be coming to that this november. Enjoy it.
By the way it is nice way how to resaw. Thanks.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy birthday.
I have used the same way to split hardwood and it worked for me also.
Best thoughts and hurraaa,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Thanks again Everybody, I really appreciate it…
And a Belated Happy Birthday to You Armand! I hope yours was a Good One!


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Mike
belated bithday wishes 
Good to see you are still making sawdust
You always have an interesting project.

Jamie


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy Birthday Mike, & Congrats on your win!!!!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Sawdust Update...*
> 
> Haven't done hardly anything in the shop lately… Tried re-sawing some more of the Bubinga for box-making and ran into a world of trouble… The cuts were so hoopy that the Planer wouldn't even straighten them out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that using a sharp blade on the Bandsaw would help, but I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut! So a page was taken out of the Patron's Playbook; i.e., making "Guide" cuts with the Table Saw first, and then cutting the remainder in the middle…
> I first did it on the crooked edge, and afterwards the board was split down the middle, except… I hadn't lined up the Table Saw with the middle, and forgot to make sure that the Blade was a full 90°, with this result…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After planing, I ended up with two fine Boards, but they're barely a 1/4" thick…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, looks like I've got a good supply of box tops and bottoms… and I did learn what to (and what not to!) do with the rest of the Bubinga…
> 
> In completely unrelated news, Debbie and I took our Annual Vacation Week at the Beach the first week of September… And had our Annual Coinciding Rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it only rained on Monday of the week but it was torrential! The rest of the week was Sunny and Clear, but Cool…
> Of course, September's beginning also marked yours' truly aging another year… The event was celebrated in the usual fashion…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of August (just out of curiosity) I Googled Woodworking Groups or Clubs in New Hampshire, and found the Guild of N. H. Woodworkers… Long story short I joined, and read that they were looking for people to submit work for the Rochester Fair… I had to scramble a little to get an entry in, but submitted my Bubinga Box in the Amateur Fine Woodworking Division… When I brought it there, they were all Oohs and Aahs, and one of their first questions was, "Is it for sale?"... "No", I said, but they persisted asking me if I had anything else that was…
> I saw it as an opportunity to clean off a shelf or two, so I brought a few boxes to the Fair…
> In talking to the Vendors there, we found out that sales were terrible all-round, so it was no real surprise that I didn't sell anything…
> But the Box that I entered to be judged fared a little better at the Fair… First Place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty proud of that, though admittedly there were surprisingly few entries…
> 
> Anyway, the Guild looks like it will be some good fun and experience with some great (and talented!) folks! Amongst many other things, they are non-profit, have events throughout the year, and give scholarships to worthy young applicants…
> I'm looking forward to a long association with them!!
> 26 September 2013


Happy birthday Mike and congratulations on winning first prize with you great looking box!


----------



## littlecope

*Milling around...*

I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…








The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…









Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…


















The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…









I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…

























I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…









I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…









A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)


















And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!









All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…


















Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!! 









8 October 2013


----------



## PurpLev

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


nice yield there Mike.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Those resawn pieces look really nice, Mike.

I like the method you used to start the resaw process- using the table saw. It looks like that makes it a less taxing on the band saw and it gives you a nice "line" to follow.

Looking forward to seeing more boxes!!


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Mike that is a great yield especially with that size of stock
You sure do take the bull by the horns.
I look forward to see the box.
Jamie


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Thanks for that tip about using the "riders" to keep the piece you are resawing straight Mike.
That is one I'm going to use the next time I resaw.
That wood is mighty nice looking as well.
Something tells me things of beauty are coming…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


great progress michael

now that you know how

getting lumber is cheaper 
if you mill it yourself
it becomes second nature after a while

the milling process makes the same amount of waste (sawdust)
wether you get it milled from them
or do it yourself
so why pay them for that

and the added attraction
is that if you need a thicker piece for something special
you can just mill that
and still make thiner ones from the rest

glad you got more 'ready' wood 
for some sweet new boxes


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Great work Mike. You got some really nicely cut and planed pieces for your boxes.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Way to go Mike! It's always a little scary milling nice wood like that but you did good. I think your yield/waste ratio is very reasonable. I just bought a Woodmizer off CL yesterday so we'll see how that works.


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


A great way to spend the time, making more wood.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Thanks Everybody for your kind words and thoughts!
PurpLev: I'd like to think it's a good yield Sharon, but I don't really have any point of reference… I never worked at a Saw Mill! But I'm happy with what I got…
Lew: The blade is doing a lot less work this way Lew, there's simply less wood to cut… As I said in the last blog, I can't afford to change out to a new blade every third or fourth cut… I'm using Timberwolf blades (and those are supposed to be pretty good ones) but at $30 a whack, I need to get some usage out of them! 
Jamie: They say that, "Some days you get the Bull, other days the Bull gets you…" 
Me? I'd rather leave the Bull be! 
Thank You Kind Sir… 
Woodwrecker: Eric, I tried the regular flat fence, and I tried the "single point" fence too… With both of those I had way too much blade wander… Three Cheers for folks who have a great Band Saw!! But some of us don't have the best, so we do what we must… 
The first re-sawing I ever did was on a 3" x 4" cribbing block, and it worked fairly easily, because of the wideness of the wood… So since then I've been trying to simulate the same wide base… The Poplar riders "technique" works for me!
Patron: Thank You David… It was you, of course, who suggested the cuts with the TS first… There's not as much lost from the process as people would imagine, especially after all the Planing involved, just as you have said!
I have some Good News I'll E-mail you later… 
Stefang: Work it is Mike, but now it'll be Play time, at least for a little while… 
gfadvm: LJ's is a funny place isn't it… I can spell my good Friend gfadvm's name without even looking (can even pronounce it!) LoL
I was cutting as I went with the first half Andy, and that just wasn't working, so I went for it…
What's a Woodmizer???
doubleDD: Time it took indeed Dave! All told, it was probably 4 or 5 hours worth…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


The Woodmizer I bought is a gasoline powered bandsaw mill.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Okay, I heard the name before but forgot what it was
Good for You! You'll have some Fun with that!


----------



## kiefer

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


That looks pretty good from here and the only thing that I would do different is use a thin kerf & 1/4" blade in my table saw because of the smaller kerf ,may give you an extra board .
I just use a flat fence clamped to my cheap RIDGID band saw and track the blade on the crown of the wheel ,got this from a VIKING band saw blade web site and it works for me, nice and even cuts .


----------



## Blackie_

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Mike, I think you were at a disadvantage to start with, that Bubinga is almost as hard as iron wood, haha, Ouch! on the mistakes, I also liked your methods.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Keifer: That's a good idea on the thin kerf TS blade, and I have been wanting to get one of those… On the Band Saw, I had the blade set pretty good and my home-made straight fence worked perfect… for the first two cuts that were made with it last spring…
After that, I started to get results that were just awful… I am in no way qualified enough to suggest any way over another, but cutting this way works for me, even with a blade that's less sharp… 
Blackie: The stuff is as hard as nails, but the scraps should make some great hinge and pull material… I'll even use some of the really thin stuff for Scroll work so it won't go completely to waste…


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


Some bee-u-tee-ful wood. I see something spectacular in the future.


----------



## LeeJ

littlecope said:


> *Milling around...*
> 
> I spent this Sunday just milling around in the shop, finally facing up to the rest of the slab of Bubinga that was bought last February…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was about 14" wide to begin with… I had begun by slicing it roughly in half to make it more manageable and also to gather some experience with the new Band Saw and Planer; Experience, that was sorely needed!
> When all was said and done, there was quite a little pile of "mistake" wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll find uses for most of that, but I wanted to see if I could do better… I began by cutting the remainder of the slab down to 30 1/2", then ran the two pieces through the Planer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smaller of these two, I stashed away for some later date, when I might need some thicker stock… With the larger, I made a quick straightening cut, the better to accommodate the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make boxes, and for those boxes I really like stock that's around 3/8" thick… My desire then, was to try to get four lengths of 3/8" stock out of this… To that end, I set-up the Table Saw to 7/16" with the tall fence, and then marked an edge and one of the sides of the slab to keep track of it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a re-saw, then planed the remaining slab, then re-sawed again… Only when all the cuts were made, did I plane all the cut-offs… That way, they would all be a uniform thickness…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on a roll, and decided to re-saw my remaining Walnut too! And since I hadn't taken any pictures of the Bubinga cutting, here is the simple process…
> A quick cut on either side with the Table Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A free-hand cut through the middle with the Band Saw (I used a couple of useful pieces of Poplar as "riders" to hold up the piece nice and straight!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then a few trips through the Planer and Presto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that was left was the clean-up… After significant cutting like this, I even take a minute to clean under the Table Saw… All told, I filled four small bags full of Sawdust…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: I lost about an inch of wood from the original 10/4" thickness of the Bubinga… I couldn't tell you whether that's good yield or not, but it certainly gives me some decent Woods to have some Fun with!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 October 2013


That's some pretty stuff, alright. Nice job.

Lee


----------



## littlecope

*A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*

There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…









During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…









As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…









The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…



























I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…

Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…









Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either… 
So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…









The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…









The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…









I hope that helps…
Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!! 
23 October 2013


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


That piece of birch will dry in a year or so, but it will probably crack inside due to it's shortness. I would cut it into boards thicker about 1/4" thicker than you might want when dried, sticker it and wait a year or so before you use it. It's pretty short so the boards should dry faster than the 1 year per inch rule. Alternatively you could try drying it in your microwave oven if the pieces will fit.

Good start on the bubinga box Mike, and a good tip on the wrap around grain.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


That's going to be a beautiful box, Mike! Love the book-matching!!

I've made some stock pot spoons from paper birch. Green wood is fairly easy to carve/shape.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


right
right 
and 
right
on all counts

the box looks great

that log will dry faster if it is cut into planks
just seal the ends
and be sure to sticker it
rough cut it thicker 
incase it twist or warps
so you can still flatten to a usable size

worst case scenario
you can always throw it back in the ocean
and maybe mads will find it
and do something with it
over in denmark


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Looks like a great day at the beach; and, a great box in the works-beautiful wood grain and grain match!


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


I once found a oak log floating, rolling, at the lake shore. I stood it on end for 2 days to let some water drain out, then sealed the ends and used it about 9 months later. It worked out fine although it could of dried a little more. I used it for turning and it had a few different highlighted colors. Good find and good luck with yours Mike.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Happy anniversary, Mike.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Nice box you have going, Mike! I love book matched panels!!..............Jim


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Laugh David.
Yes, I can do the same here.
Do not forget to put a name tag.
Looking like a fine box is on its way there.
Are the little plexi glass pieces for marking?
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


That's gonna be a beauty. Congrats on your 5th. Time is really flying by so quickly. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


I can't help scrounging wood either so you're not alone! Slab,stack, and sticker that log with some weight on it and put it in the basement til it's dry. Still amazed by your scrollsaw box joints! Carry on.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Thanks Guys…
Stefang: I have a small piece of a limb my Dad and I took down sometime during the "80's… It's nothing more than a bit of firewood really…









It's dry as dust now (and weighs next to nothing) but I found, without doing anything to it, nothing happened!
I have the new log in a safe spot in the basement, and am thinking of just waiting until next spring… Then I'll see what I'll see…
Lew: I had forgotten how white Paper/White Birch Wood is!
Patron: Like I said to Mike, I'll leave it alone for now… Next Spring I'll either saw it into a few boards, or find out it was a failed experiment… I am curious what effect the salt water might have had on it, but in any event it won't have cost me a nickel to see!
HillbillyShooter: It was a Splendid Day! The two horse-girls showed up as we were headed back from our walk… The horses were dropped off by trailer by what appeared to be the Girl's Grandfather… Show horses they were, and good looking ones too, and the young ladies were putting them through their paces… 
I never owned a horse, but I do love them!
DoubleDD: With Oak, I'm surprised that you didn't have some splitting or checking Dave… But I've also heard stories about how the old-timers used to Season Oak in a stream, weighed down by stones… It has always fascinated me, how much people learned back in the day, by merely experimenting and observing the results!
Britboxmaker: Thank You Martyn, I am genuinely surprised that it has already been so long… I have enjoyed almost every minute of it!  
Jim Jakosh: Thanks Jim! This box is going to be Bubinga through-out, including the hinges and finger lift… I have to use up all the mistakes I made trying to cut up the first half of the slab!
Plus, I can't remember ever having made a single-wood box… It's about time that I do! 
Mafe: I wish it were possible, but I think the Ocean Currents would drop it off in Greenland, and go no further!
Yes, the small set of plexi blocks I stack and use to mark the box joints… The 3/4" wood is to mark for the mitered corners, and there is even a thin scrap to space for the blade kerf when I saw it later… 
Roger: Thanks my Friend! Enjoy I do… 
gfadvm: Andy, it's too waterlogged to do anything with yet (it must weigh 50-60 lbs!) and I don't have a Woodmizer… So for now, I'm just going to let it dry out a little…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Happy anniversary and keep the wood chip a flyin' ;-))


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Thanks.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *A Beach Find, Some Box-work, and More...*
> 
> There won't be many more opportunities before the snow flies, so Debbie and I took another trip up the coast Sunday… It was a Glorious Day, a little windy perhaps, but Sunny and Warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During our Beach walk, we came upon a White Birch Log half buried in the sand… I thought and re-thought about whether to bring the thing home… I don't even know if wood is any good after floating around in the Ocean, but the Log moved me somehow, so I moved it, up and into the 'Yota… Here it is, after tossing it out of the car…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the Log isn't Driftwood exactly, it's more appropriately Wood that was adrift… Someone cut down a tree somewhere and a piece of it landed in the drink, floated up to Maine, and was discarded by the Tide…
> I spent a few minutes barking the thing with a Drawknife and removed a couple strips of the Cambrian layer off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piece isn't huge, 7" in diameter on one end, 8" on the other and it's a tad over 3' long… I'm torn about whether to split it in half to help it dry faster… Any thoughts?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> On the Shop Front, I started another box on Monday, beginning to use some of the Bubinga I cut and planed a couple of weeks ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made an awful video of the Scroll Saw cutting of the box joints if anyone is interested… Because I was trying to keep the video short, I was attempting to work fast… Which, of course, made it take a little longer… The video is just over seven minutes long, where it usually only takes five or six minutes…
> 
> Anyway, I managed to use some of the too thin "mistake" Bubinga for the top and bottom panels… That was slick! They didn't need anything but a quick cutting to size to fit into the 1/4" Dadoes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, since I learned how-to on these very pages, I've made all my boxes with wrap-around grain… It's a funny thing, but I saw a wrap-around box here on LJ's a couple of months ago and in the Comments section I was surprised to hear a few accomplished LJ Box makers who have not yet figured it out… It occurred to me that some things should be re-explained once in a while… Thousands upon thousands of woodworkers have joined since the discussion I read on the subject four years ago and not everybody can read everything here either…
> So, quickly, re-sawing wood is tailor-made for wrap-around… Everyone has seen beautiful book-matched re-sawn Wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here is, that the "book" can also be opened the long way, "hinging" on the ends, rather than the sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "inside,re-sawn cut", becomes the outside of the box… and the pieces can be leapfrogged all day and the ends will always match…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that helps…
> Man, time flies! Tomorrow will be my Fifth Year Anniversary on Lumberjocks! It has been (and remains!) a Real Hoot!!
> 23 October 2013


Thanks Bob, the box is all glued up and I got a good start on the hinges today…
You're Welcome Mads!


----------



## littlecope

*Woodworking on the Back Burner...*

After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…








There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…








With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…









And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…









As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…









Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!








Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…

Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!

Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?! 
6 December 2013


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Nice flooring work and sign Mike.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Charlie Brown has nothing on you Mike…you're a good man! Great job on the floor and the snazzy sign.


----------



## fernandoindia

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Hi Mike, Glad you get a job you like. cooking is remarkably similar as Kitchen is also similar to woodshops. Utensils, tools, benchtops, sharpening. Fortunaltely you dont have to finish with sandpaper and laquer 

Great flooring and sign. Your signature indeed,


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


What a great looking floor, Mike!

Now you are going to a hero to more than just us Lumberjock. Mimi often works the night shift at the local hospital so I know how appreciative your co-workers are going to be to have a hot meal available during their shift.

Merry Christmas to you and Debbie!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


glad to hear you landed a great job, just like a cat mike, always landing on your feet, lol, your flooring job looks great and i know she will love the sign, you did a wonderful thing helping her out, but i know that is how you operate, always a good man…Merry Christmas to you as well…2013…i have no idea…it seems just a bit ago i was 15, wondering what it would be like to make it to the year 2000…so im knda in a fog now….lol


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Great job on your flooring work, your new job & your nice sign.
You have been a busier guy then you think.

Merry Christmas to you & yours as well buddy.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Mike all seems good
You are a great neighbour
Enjoy the new job, new kitchen new beginings.

Jamie


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Mike, I installed a lot of flooring for a living and let me tell you it looks good from here. Your sign is very professional looking too. You should make another sign for the hospital, * MIKE"S KITCHEN*.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Nice flooring job and great sign, Mike. They want to keep you around there!!

double DD I second that idea!! Oh and get a chef's hat!! You'll bring new life to the hospital!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Mike, That floor looks great! The sign is just right. I need to dust off the antique scrollsaw and see if I can do a cool sign like that. Did you have to sand/clean up the edges? What tooth blade do you use for this type of cutting?

Hope you enjoy the new job!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Glad you landed a job you like Mike! Looks like your WW is still working fine too ;-)


----------



## NormG

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Congrats and great floor work


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Thanks All!
I don't represent the Allure flooring company in any way, but that is a pretty good product, almost like laying shingles on a roof… without all the nasty climbing and ladders!
I did not have very good luck with cutting it to fit, around moldings and such… Fortunately, there was very little of that in this particular application…
Straight cuts were made fairly easily and quickly with a straight edge and utility knife…
It's a floating floor, no adhesive is needed to hold it down, and the company that makes it gives a 25 year guarantee… While I obviously can't vouch for their guarantee, I'm thinking it would hold up pretty well…
[end product review]

I am thoroughly enjoying the New Job, and am very fortunate and grateful to have found such employment!!
What a difference it makes, to work with pleasant people, who are appreciative of my efforts for them, and for good money and excellent benefits to boot, what could be better?!
Working the night shift will take a little adjustment, but it's amazing how quickly our bodies adapt to new conditions… 
The first two nights were tough, but by the third night it was already starting to feel like a "normal" routine…
Anyway, I appreciate all of your Well-Wishes towards it… 

gfadvm: Andy, on the Scroll Saw I use pinned blades only, and only two different sizes: 15 TPI for rough work and 18 TPI for the finer stuff… They are "Flat" blades, not the round or wire kind…
I frequently saw through 2" of material with the SS and prefer the flat, pinned blades for the strength of the things…


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Congrats on your new job- a win for the hospital as well as you! You demonstrate the spirit of Christmas by giving your time and talent to others all year long. Nice job.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


so mike, do they let you use your own spice rub on your rib eye's…and do they let you fix the prim rib so that it is medium rare,,,lol,,,are you cooking for the general public or are you cooking for the patience of the hospital, i wish i lived in your area mike, i would come in for a grizzman special…if you dont serve that one yet, we can talk…lol…


----------



## helluvawreck

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Nice work, Mike. I'm also glad that you enjoy your new job.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Thank You Lorna and Charles for your kind words and thoughts!
Grizzman: The Hospital's Kitchen cooks for the Patients Bob, and serves them everything from PJ Sandwiches to Beef Wellington… New Moms, in particular, can get pretty much anything they would like!
I work the Grill and serve all comers… Nurses, Doctors, Visitors, Security, EMT's, Police… Anybody who's hungry!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


But Mike, it makes sense it took you 8 hours, you are not pregnant!
Look forward to see what will happen to the veneer.
Congrat on the new job.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Thanks Mike. Pinned blades are all my saw takes so I have those.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


You are Welcome Andy…
And about the sanding, there is none necessary on the lettering when I use solid wood… When I used to use Plywood there would sometimes be "fuzz" on the bottom edge, where the blade came out, but that was fairly easy to remove… I'd just slip the letters back into what they were cut from and sand the bottom…


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Thanks Mads!
Yes, if I was a woman and pregnant I surely could have put the floor in faster!
It reminds me of the Wood Work shows on Television… 
Look! A seventy-four drawer bureau… and in only a half hour!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


;-)


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


what great news michael

the floor looks great
the sign is fine

and the new work sounds like a great thing

might be time for a new avatar
to celebrate 'just for fun'


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


I think I like this one better…


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


Handsome devil!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Woodworking on the Back Burner...*
> 
> After taking the Summer off (and enjoying it immensely!) it was time to get back to Work! And after searching around in the available jobs, I was lucky enough to find Work in the finest Hospital in N.H., the Catholic Medical Center of Manchester…
> It seems that their Cafeteria was only open for the first and second shifts, and their third shift employees had been requesting "Hot Food" for some time… A decision was made, and the Cafe is now open for them with yours truly in the newly-created night cook position…
> So I've been busy with learning a new job (cooking is remarkably similar, but never exactly the same anywhere) and also adjusting my cicadian rhythms to the night shift…
> At about the same time, an old friend and former neighbor of Debbie's needed a hand moving into her new home… Janet's place was not "brand new" and needed some small works done here and there, along with the actual moving… So even my Free Time has been occupied!
> One of the fixes, which regrettably I didn't take any pictures of, was a floor repair under this Allure Flooring I laid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a spongy area where the old refrigerator must have leaked… I cut out a 4' x 4' section of the rotted particle board underneath and replaced it with 1/2" ply… Right about where that box of flooring is sitting…
> Now, I didn't watch the "Instructional Video" for laying the floor, but apparently it featured a Very Pregnant Woman who proceeded to lay the flooring down in only two hours!
> It took me about eight, over the course of a couple days, plus the floor fix… But it ultimately got done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Janet moving into her new place, and her Birthday falling this week, I decided to make her a combo Birthday/Housewarming Gift, another sign…
> The letters were drawn on some thin Maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a backer board/plaque was fashioned…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is so often the case, while I was scrolling out the letters I was thinking about the finish…
> The original plan, was to "borrow" some of the paint that Janet had used for her kitchen walls, paint the letters that color, and leave the Oak as is…
> But it occurred to me as I Scrolled that, #1) She may want to put the sign somewhere other than her Kitchen, and #2) Walls get re-painted over the course of time…
> So I painted the letters Black, which will go with any color… Here is the Sign, after a few coats of Spray on Poly, ready to be given…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly (and speaking of giving!) Your Friend and Mine, Mr. Dan'um Style, was thinking of me, and was kind enough to send along a Packet of Veneers for me to have some fun with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You once again Dan! When things settle back down into a routine again, I'm looking forward to experimenting with those… and some other fun I've been thinking of…
> 
> Oh, and in case I don't get a chance, I would like to Wish Everybody the Very Best, for a Blessed and Peaceful Yuletime and for 2014!!!
> 
> Man, can somebody tell me where 2013 went?!
> 6 December 2013


:-D


----------



## littlecope

*Well, Looky Here!!*

When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico… 
In it, were these bits of Treasure…









It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!









But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?

I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…

I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…









It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)... 
Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…

I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…

*Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!* 








The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs…. 
Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems! 
This one, is as good as they get… 
11 January 2014


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Beautiful block, And some great looking rosewood.


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Can't wait to see what you do with that beautiful Rosewood.
Old David is a hell of a guy, and obviously appreciated the help you gave him last year.

Another reason I hang around on this site.
Nice people.


----------



## DIYaholic

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Mike,
Congrats on the gift!
It is obviously well deserved!!!

Thanks for sharing the butcher block.
I have a chef friend, that could really put something like that to good use.
My "to-do" list just got bigger!!!

Kudos, to David….
For being who he is!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Oh I see something nice comin up


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Glad things are working out for you. Nice job on the grocery list and looking forward to see a nice Rosewood project.


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Mike, glad your position at the hospital is working out. I spent a stint working as a butcher. Be careful of your fingers. That rosewood is lovely.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


All good things come in three's Mike. In this case a great new job, a wonderful message board and a perfect chopping block. Life is good. I'm sure that you will turn that gorgeous rosewood into a beautiful project. Wait! that's four good things. The more the better!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Awesome, Mike! What lovely wood! And that butcher block is amazing! 

Sheila


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Yeaaa that's a 'cutting board'...
Some one must have been happy, for the Christmas gifts this year.
David, sweet David, he is like no one else, like you. ;-)
The best of my thoughts to the two of you,
Mads


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


that should dispel any worries about walnut
in cutting boards

you would have to eat the whole thing
to get sick

glad you like the rosewood
its hard to shop 
for a guy that has their own shop

enjoy


----------



## Blackie_

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Wood and butcher block very nice!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


That David, he's one of a kind!!

Your Butcher's Block reminded me of one in the USS Yorktown's Galley. It was about the same size and shape but it had a really interesting construction- dovetailed end grain pieces!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


*And then, there were four…*









The Rosewood, straight off the Bandsaw… and after a little planing…









Thank You all for your time and comments!!

Lew: That thing is a Behemoth! Guess they didn't have complete trust in the glue, adding those sliding dovetails? Either that, or they just could… so they did! That's a Beauty!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


looks good michael

just forgot to tell you 
one of them is a bit wider (1/8")
than the other
i didn't want to waste more 
just to even them to each other

and don't forget to use your new inner faces
to the outside of the boxes
(if thats what you do with it)
so they match the best outside


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Yep, already saw that
When I cut them on the BS
there's almost always one that's thicker than the other
and the thicker one's surface will be straightened out before the thinner one
so when the BS marks are all removed from the thicker one
I continue planing it along with the other one
(to keep them same thickness) 
but planing off of the other side
so as to interfere with the Book-match 
as little as possible…

Inside-out for wrap-around…
Got it, and right you are!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


well done grasshopper

wish i was as good at cooking
as you are at woodworking


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


That is some beautiful wood and your resaw went well (resawing nice wood is always a little nerve wracking for me). David's gift couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy. Enjoy.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Mike and David…David and Mike. Either way, two of LJs best!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Andy: To tell the truth, I just went ahead and did it so fast, that I didn't get a chance to fall into my own, usual, apprehensions! 
And I used masking tape on it, the better to see the lines on the dark wood… that helps a lot!
Thank You for your kind words…
Lenny: That is simply the nicest Comment I think I've ever gotten, much appreciated Sir! Go Patriots!!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Well, Looky Here!!*
> 
> When Brother David, the Patron, isn't busy nailing his trusses to the floor of his shop and grading himself harshly on his accomplishments, he continues to think of his Friends…
> Yesterday, I was the recipient of another "CARE" package from the high deserts of New Mexico…
> In it, were these bits of Treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Rosewood, and some of the last of his Private Stock… Thanks (again!) David for your thoughtfulness and generosity!
> By E-mail, he was actually trying to apologize for some Void that showed up as he planed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I ask you, isn't that why we love Wood in the first place, because of it's flaws and imperfections?
> 
> I'm anxious to re-saw the Rosewood, and see what lies within, but the New Job has left me precious little spare time lately… Maybe tomorrow I can squeeze in a "Shop Hour" or two…
> 
> I did manage to bang out a quick Gift project for my Younger Brother and his Wife for Christmas… It was another Grocery List/Letter Holder thing, this time made from Walnut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was finished so close to the day of, I didn't even get a picture of it with the finish on it! Actually delivered it after Work, Christmas Morning, on my way home (at about 4:00 AM)...
> Almost like the Big Guy in the Red Suit, with the Beard…
> 
> I've mentioned Work here, a couple of times; the New Job is going famously!
> I'm enjoying it very much, and they are very happy to have me… always a good situation!
> There is something there that I just had to share, and that any Wood enthusiast can appreciate…
> 
> *Now THIS, is a Cutting Board!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company name burnt into it is "Boos Blocks", and a quick search revealed that they have been at this sort of thing since 1887… Their Website lists the top of this one at 24" x 24",
> made from 10" of 1 3/8" Walnut strips, all glued up end grain… Again, per their site, the shipping weight is 166 lbs….
> Working on it, is like pounding on an Anvil!
> They know their stuff too, it is exactly the right height (34") for long duration work… Those of us who have spent large portions of a day preparing food, quickly discover good tables from bad! As little as a half inch too-high or too-low can cause back troubles, shoulder soreness, tendon strain in the elbows, wrists and hands… Even Leg and Foot Problems!
> This one, is as good as they get…
> 11 January 2014


Thanks for the reminder Mike. I always forget the masking tape/dark wood tip!


----------



## littlecope

*Where did all the Fun go?*

With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!

Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
And it's too much like Work!!

So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…

I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…









I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…









Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…









Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…









Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…









To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...

















After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…









Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too! 









Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…









And so ended yesterday…

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…









After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…

















It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
But I was going to call it a day…..

Oh, what the heck…









I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!" 
And so I did…









Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department… 
And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!

Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You! 

11 May 2014


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


That box is off to a great start. Thanks for taking us along. And glad you are having fun.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


that is some beautiful wood, and nothing like doing something that is for the fun.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


another funbox for sure michael
and you are innovating new and exciting methods

it's all good

this should look great with your hinges
and the wood combo


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Glad you are back to the fun part. I can relate to the "it is too much like work getting the ship in shape and the material lined up" part ;-)


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Thanks for the the progress report on that box. It is a fine one in the making!!


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Mike, when I felt the fun had left, I quit taking orders and just made boxes that suited me. I also invited friends to the shop to make boxes with me. I too had a long lay off during part of the winter. Every Saturday I take time to maintain tools and make a fun project…anything that will help the shop…like a rack, storage unit for tools, or a quick box to store parts. The goal is to make something that is useful to me. This winter I spent a couple of months yoking two table saws together. They make different sizes of dados and I have less set-up time. It gave me a change of pace.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Mike,
Great to see the new saw in action! Looks like it is a fine step up from the old scroll saw.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Thanks Guys…
It was good to get some time back in the shop again
Idle hands and inactivity always lead me to Goofy thoughts!
Boxguy: Those are good, practical suggestions Al, and I appreciate them, Thanks!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Beautiful beginning! Your work really displays a fine level of craftsmanship. Thanks for the write up and great photographs. Don't forget to let us see the finished product.


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


I'm glad you're having fun again Mike. I like your method of routing the grooves for the top & bottom panels on your project and I'm going to try that when I start my next box!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Nice work Mike and a great new box on its way! I know what you mean about how the work can become a chore instead of a joy. A great time to prioritize the things that are important and satisfying to you. I think this happens to most of us occasionally and we have stop and figure out how to get back on the right track. I like your new scroll saw. It works a lot like mine with those small arms at the front and with very smooth vibration free cutting. I know you will be getting a lot of fun out of it, yes…...FUN.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Dewalt scroll saw…big league stuff!!!! Watch out Scroll Girl


----------



## BigDumbAnimal

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


The box looks great, glad to hear you're finding the fun again.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Thnx for the pictoral build. I like it.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Where did all the Fun go?*
> 
> With all the down time this winter, I began to second guess myself, wondering what exactly my "Goals" were (or are) playing around with this Woodworking stuff…
> When my shop was in a single bedroom in my old apartment I used to have a ball, finding and using old furniture wood, and developing work-arounds for my lack of the necessary machines and tools to do desired functions…
> At one point I recall thinking, if all else fails, that I would just make boxes, until I ran out of Wood!
> 
> Times are better(?) now, I've gotten all the machines I ever needed and even most that I wanted… But it seems like all I ever get done is processing Lumber, getting it ready to be used, never clear about for what…
> And it's too much like Work!!
> 
> So anyway, that was (and has been) on my mind, when I decided to build yet another box… The Goal, this time (and hopefully henceforward) is to simply have some Fun… for me…
> 
> I have had some fine Rosewood and Curly Maple ready and waiting since last month…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time to experiment with scraping too, while getting it ready, using a Dough Knife purchased for about $3.00 at one of the bargain places…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I cut the Rosewood to length for the four sides… The Maple will be used for the top and bottom panels so the size of the box was predetermined…
> Masking tape is used whenever I'm working with Dark Wood… There's no need to be careful putting it on, a file removes the excess in a couple swipes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the marking was done for the finger or box joints… I use a stack of small blocks to mark the spacing and the Sides themselves to mark the depths…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are ready to cut, but I first wanted to plow out the dadoes to accept the panels… My thought was to do stopped dadoes this time… To that end, a temporary fence and stop-blocks were attached to the drill press so that holes could be drilled at the stop points…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To transfer the fence and stop-block settings to the Router, I simply put a wooden dowel in the Router first and then set the piece on it… A little fussing was involved (only because I can't find my open-end box wrenches!) but it worked out smartly… Happily, the Drill, Dowel and Router Bit are all 1/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that it was off to the Scroll Saw for some joint cutting, except… I picked up a new-to-me DeWalt over the Winter… No time like the present to see how it runs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, run it does! It seemed to hold the blade a lot steadier, which made for some nice smooth cutting… Nice having a light on the subject too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came the usual file-to-fit exercise… until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so ended yesterday…
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> This mornings work went fairly quickly, the Panels were cut to size, the edges trimmed to thickness (where necessary), and I even took a few minutes to round over their corners…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After fitting those in, the Box was "pinned" together (dowels in the corners, down through the finger joints)
> and then it was clean-up time, box and shop both…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much stuff accumulates making a small project, and that's not even the half of it!
> The Box is ready for the lid to come off… and the Band Saw just got cleaned off…
> But I was going to call it a day…..
> 
> Oh, what the heck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use tape to mark the line on, and was thinking of how hard it would be to draw the line where I want, concealed by the tape as it would be…
> In one of my rare flashes of realization, I thought, "Hey, why not use the tape as the line?!"
> And so I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats Re-sawing and Planing in the Fun Department…
> And I still get to make some Hinges and a handle or clasp or something for the front!
> 
> Can't forget to Wish a Happy Mother's Day to all you Mom's out there too, hope it was a Great Day for You!
> 
> 11 May 2014


Love to see you found thee spark.
The dough scraper is too cool. ;-)
Looks like you are finding joy in the new shop and at the end of the day, that is what it is all about.
Seems to become a beautiful box, I always get impressed when you saw the fingers on the scroll saw, when I use mine I never seem to be precise enough.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Square Wood from Round Branches...*

This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!









The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…









After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…









It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…









A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…









Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw… 









And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece… 


















Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…









To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened… 









Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!" 
But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
I'm smiling still… 

25 June 2014


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Nice job Mike. I haven't tried it yet. You give me great encouragement and motgiovation ;-)


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Hey thats pretty neat well done!

It looks like a minature version of the real McCoy.

Hey we could call it the "LittleCope saw mill works"

Keep on smiling


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


The results speak for themselves !
I see some nice projects coming out of the new Sled.
Good job brother.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


I think you aced it with this one Mike. The hold downs are very cleverly designed and do exactly what they are supposed to do. Once you get two adjacent sides cut you can take it off the jig and just run one of the cut sides against the bandsaw fence and the other cut side on the table, Brilliant!.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


another innovative work from you michael
maybe little in size
but not in scope - cope

got the same to do myself
but with two 8' logs

when i get some better blades
the ones i have a finer teeth
not good for re-sawing


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Nice solution to the holding on the sled.Iit looks like it works just great!..........Jim


----------



## Shanem

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Now you'll be looking for logs everywhere you go.

Little Tip. After you make your first pass, joint it and put that face down. Then you'll have 3 sides square. all you need to do then is run it through the table saw to the width you want.


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Hey that's a winner Mike ! I may have used a similar jig in the past with bolts and washers but I never thought about your "Tooth"...very nice simple addition that will save the creation of many many unacceptable phrases shouted in frustration due to a little slippage ! Very Nice !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Thanks my Friends…
This one is a sort of 'working prototype' (had to see whether it would work) and it was made small, or size appropriate, to the small Pear branches that are on hand… Obviously, I won't be making any boxes out of the Pear (unless they're awfully small!), but I was greedy to recover some of it to make Hinges and Handles out of… 
For that purpose, this is going to work great…
But it was also made to be able to cut up any firewood that piques my interest too! I can't tell you how long I've wanted to be able to do that!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Micheal i've wanted to do the same for a while , looks like it worked really well , thanks for sharing one day im going to try iy got some pecan that just waiting ,and it is a big deal great job and design


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Really neat, Mike! I may have to "borrow" this idea!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Uh Oh Mike, That's how I started and now I have a sawmill and 2 barns full of lumber! Just warnin ya!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Eddie: I actually had the desire to do this bequeathed to me… My Dad tried, a number of times, to mill Lumber back in the early 1980's…








His results were… less than satisfactory…
He would have got a kick out of seeing this Sled!
Lew: Have at it Lew… I'm flattered, that you think the idea good enough to borrow!
Andy: There's no danger of that my Friend… I don't have access to very much wood to begin with, and I certainly don't have two Barns to fill!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Very kool Mike. I've got some Honey Locust that I'm going to do the same thing with, as soon as I can get to it.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Square Wood from Round Branches...*
> 
> This has been a perplexing enigma to me for many years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old-timers would just split it (roughly square) and then square it up with progressively finer Tools… And that works very well, but there's a lot of time spent doing it!
> I've had a Bandsaw now for over a year, and it's supposed to have this capability all of its own… With the right kind of set-up…
> So, in the back of my mind, I've been pondering what kind of Sled was needed to do this… I have, of course, seen a few of them on these very pages… Some simple, some more complex, some that were downright ingenious!
> Today, I made one that suits my needs, quick and simple…
> I began by planing down a length of Maple that was kicking around until it slid freely in the miter slots of the Bandsaw, then cutting a narrow strip of it to use as a rider on the bottom of a scrap of plywood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that was secured with screws, it was cut to width with the Bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually operational as is; i.e., I could screw up, into the wood, from the bottom of the sled and saw away…
> But I don't like the idea of the screw holes in the wood that would result… My idea (and I wasn't sure if it would even work) was to incorporate hold-down clamps into the Sled design…
> All it took, was a quick trip to the Hardware Store to procure a couple of 8" Carriage Bolts (and corresponding nuts and washers)
> Holes were then drilled, countersunk, and squared in the Sled to accept the Bolts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of quick Jaws were fashioned out of Bubinga scraps… First, two 3/8" holes were drilled…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a slot was made by cutting away between the holes with the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And It's ready to use now! Spacer Blocks were cut out of scrap to match the height of the Log and (with more than a little enjoyment!) I squared up the first side of the piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on, I may make a couple of stepped Spacers (incremented every 1/2"), but for the time being I cut two more spacers to match the height after the log was rolled onto its new, flat side…
> Ladies and Gentlemen, Boys and Girls, I humbly submit my first-ever sawn piece of Lumber from a Log…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid 'Squeeze-out' of the work from the Jaws, I lastly put a "Retractable Tooth" on each Jaw, in the form of a screw that can be tightened or loosened…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know… You folks that have done this a thousand times are probably saying "Big Deal!"
> But this is something I've wanted to do pretty much my whole life, and it was a pretty cool thing to have it work so well…
> I'm smiling still…
> 
> 25 June 2014


Mike that is way neat
I often cut wee logs fae the firewood pile
Just to see the grain

Jamie


----------



## littlecope

*Plotting and Scheming...*

So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…

















A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms… 

















One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…









Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…









Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…

























Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…

















Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…









And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…









To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...

























And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"... 









2 September 2014


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


darg nef thild

twepwi gluz !


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Avast Ye Maties, Blackbeard Mike is at the helm!!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Hey David, am I missing something? 
Is there some trick to taking out Router Bits?
I always end up using Needle-nose Pliers, and it doesn't do them much good…
Must be why dedicated Routers are so popular…


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


And Lew, more Graybeard these days me Matey!


----------



## Karson

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


I usually loosen the chuck and they come right out.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


they say to leave the bit somewhat 'not seated' (1/8")
from pushing it all the way into the collet
when you loosen the collet
to change bits
just tap the end in to the collet
(not sideways)
it releases the 'grip'
and you should be able to slide the old one out


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Karson, I just picked up these about two months ago…








Before that, wrestling with channel locks, Vise grips, adjustable wrenches…

I'll try it David, Thanks!


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


i dont know why i dont see the usual hammer i always use, those wrenches you bought might work i guess, but with the holes in the end, it would be harder to hit..


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Hi Mike. Looking forward to seeing what this mystery project will be.

The router chuck is designed so that the initial loosening doesn't release the bit. Just continue loosening with your fingers until you meet resistance again, then use your wrench to finish loosening a 2nd time. As David said it is very important to not bottom out your bit when putting it into the router as it can come loose while working and it doesn't do your collet any good either.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Improvisation the Mother of invention
Look forward to the reveal 
Ever notice how the more problems the more enjoyable
the finished project becomes?
I've a small compression spring in all my routers 1/4" open.
A tooth brush with some solvent is always good before inserting
another bit keeps both the collets and shafts free from build up.

Jamie


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Router bits,

All router bits "should' release upon slackening the collet.

Dont be too concerned if you need to turn it more to release bits able to be removed with the fingers.

As odd as it is ist some weird phenomen of collets.
However having ti use tools means the internalparts of the collet have been damaged.

This can occur by:-
1 Extending the shank to get the required height, meaning the bit shank is not installed with enough depth to hold it effectively through the collet, and as a result the internals may be damaged.

2 The collet has been worn and excessive tightening has contribuited to wear.

Effective fix:-

Well effecting a collet replacement will fix it A OK.

Hovever if thats not possible a close examination of whats actually causing the bits to be retained may be made and a repair effected.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


Thanks all…
The Router work is done, at least for the time being, so that's not an issue right now…
The Work has been continuing, slowly, with lots of drilling…









Lots of cutting (here, showing my five cut system to imperfect box joints)...









And lots of 'filing to fit'...









Unfortunately, I'm not going to have a lot of extra time this week to work on it but hey, it's not a race… And I want to take my time and get it right anyway so, as they say, it's all good…









I'm leaving the joints over-long this time for reasons which will become evident later…


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Plotting and Scheming...*
> 
> So a new project has begun, a Commissioned piece this time…
> Until I receive permission, I'd rather not discuss all the details, but you clever bunch will pretty easily discern what is being made here…
> Some Wood was secured, Bubinga that had been milled last Winter… When the two matched pieces were butted together, they seriously didn't jibe, so trued ends were cut by marking and cutting them using a Square and Rule…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Plotting and Scheming then ensued, to meet the asked for, and agreed upon terms…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the requirements, involves a curve… The normal shop "Curve" patterns (Coffee cans, old Records, Cups, Dishes, etc.) were not appropriate, so a quick Compass was fashioned…
> First, a scrap with one straight edge was found and indexed to the center of the work piece…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, "Dimples" were made with the awl where the desired arc was to end…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Awl was inserted through the swing arm of the Compass into the dimple, and an arc was scribed on the scrap piece from both directions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the two scribed lines intersected another dimple was marked, the Awl and Pencil were reversed, and an Arc was plotted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except… The radius wasn't long enough and the Pencil line ran right off the piece…
> Another, longer swing arm was quickly fashioned, with multiple holes for "adjustment" purposes…
> After six tries, acceptable results were finally achieved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then before I could work any further on this, something else had to be addressed… It involved this, a rare actual Wood purchase…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To receive some of that 1/2" Birch Plywood, Dadoes had to be routed…
> And so they were, but not until a longer fence was made for the "Router Table"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the adventure so far… I would like to be more specific about the details, and will, after Permission is given…
> For the time being, the only hint I can give you is "Arrrr, harr, harr!"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 September 2014


its looking mighty fine mike, yes, take your time and enjoy the journey…woodworking should never be a race….you certainly have some beautiful wood…


----------



## littlecope

*The Work continues...*

After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…



























The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing… 









I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…









With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…



























Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…



















They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…










The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…









Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…



























And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…









I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…


















I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…



























Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…









And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in! 








16 September 2014


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Looking Fantastic, Mike!

Mind if I borrow that rubber band idea- I love it!!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Wonderful progress Mike and the project looks great!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


well done there michael

looks like a little log cabin
great innovations and methods

i like your style
always moving up
in the work


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Looks great Mike.
Your photography skills make it all the better.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Thanks Guys…
Lew: I thought of that (or saw it somewhere) a long time ago,,, and filed it away in the "too simple/too stupid to work" folder… Have to be careful about over-thinking sometimes, because they worked perfectly!
I was impressed with how well they held the dimension, those rubber bands do not like the wood sliding by them at all!
Lenny: Thanks Lenny… I've done these so many times, that I had to be extra-special careful with the "routineness" of it… My mind kept on wanting to wander to the next steps in the build, and it was a bit of a struggle to remain focused on the "here and now"... 
But the first steps are behind me now, and the next steps are here! 
David: Isn't it wonderfully curious that Projects like this come along, at precisely the right time, to offer our Souls some sanctuary from the cares and worries of everyday life? 
Eric: The Picture-taking is an ever-learning thing too… Framing the shot, decent light on the subject, watching for glare, watching for shadows… and then checking the shot afterwards to make sure I didn't move and blur it…
It is tedious, but it has become another part of the process… At least, thanks to modern technology, any number of pictures can be taken and then instantly reviewed, so it has never been easier to get the right image…


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Well done, Mike!!!!!!!!!!................Jim


----------



## MadJester

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Looks great….!! And I would never have thought to use two dowels to measure the dimensions! Wicked cool idea!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Always amazing at your wonderful precision! Very cool!

Sheila


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Great work as always Mike. I like the curved top idea.


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Mike it looks like you put your all into it
Must have been a nice wee break fae your wurk.
Elastic bands. Always handy
Look forward to the next bit

Jamie


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Thanks again my Friends…
I entered the "Fruit & Nuts" box last week at the 138th Annual Rochester Fair,
took a ride up today to see how it did…








It's funny that the Fair Tag and Ribbon almost hide the box completely!

Went South on the way back to Concord (instead of West) and ended up in Brentwood, NH… Home of Highland Hardwoods...
With some self-control, I was able to come home with only a little more than I needed… Some Yellowheart (which I learned today is also known as Pau Amerello) and a nice, fat chunk of Cherry…









I'll be using some of each of them later on in the project…


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


That's a lotta finger joints Mike. Looks gr8!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Looks really good Mike.
Clever with the dowels.
Congrat on the prize.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MadJester

littlecope said:


> *The Work continues...*
> 
> After a busy week of work and life, last weekend allowed me a few hours to devote to this latest "Mystery Project"...
> Though it only took 3 1/2- 4 hours, the sides were finally joined sometime Saturday morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last side is the most work, as it requires two corners to be filed to fit… These larger sides don't help, they're harder to handle, so the sides were clamped to the router table to facilitate the fiing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have saved myself some work by making the box joints bigger too, but I'm looking for as much detail as I can get on this piece… And besides, I'm a glutton for punishment anyway…
> Case in point, it was decided that the joints would be cut over-long this time, with the idea that some detail would be added to them…
> And so it was, quickly and to the point… The sides' ends were marked in half…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Table of the Scroll Saw tilted, a pass was made from both sides…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the corners were knocked off again on the other Scroll Saw, with the Table at 90°… First from one direction, and then from the other…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so small, I'm not sure it was a very effective idea, but at least it was relatively quickly done… Both ends of each side only took 3-4 minutes and after some filing and sanding looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The time was ripe to cut the curves off too…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those cut-offs will be saved, I can think of at least two times that they will be useful in the later construction…
> After the curves were cut, the sides were assembled, and a quick line was drawn and cut… The Scroll Saw Table was still tilted, and matched the curve well enough, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought, that's enough for today and got busy doing some life stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> But when the things were done, there was still a little time left in the day, so… off came the lid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased with the work so far, and tired, so I took a break (a nap even!)...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And again, there was still time in the day, and I actually awoke refreshed… So, the bottom was set in…
> The challenge here was SIZE… the Calipers might work for the shorter dimension, but no way for the longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have made larger Calipers, but I'm too lazy! A couple of dowels and some rubber bands, and the inside measurements were quickly ascertained…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the 1/2" Birch Plywood was marked and cut, and in it went…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where it's at, all in a weekend's work… A lot of details crossed off the list, but many more still to go… Thanks for looking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 September 2014


Congrats on the prize! Well deserved! Have fun with that new wood!


----------



## littlecope

*The Lid... (Part One?)*

The Mystery Project continues…
When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…









The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…









While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…









And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
The bottom, construction-wise, is done…

























*Time to make slats…*

Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…









The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…









For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become… 









Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ... 









Note the Warp of the one on the right! 
Hope I get away with not needing that one…









This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later! 









27 September 2014


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


i've got a few controversial saw words to say

&$^^@(%$
(i feel better now)

other than that
this looks great

may need to change your name to 
LOTACOPE soon 
you are sure getting good at this
and the projects getting bigger and bigger


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


Can I quote you on your Saw Thoughts David?
Next up, the "Proper Fitting"...


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


sure michael

you can quote me

but it won't buy you
a cup of coffee

at least where i hang out

do you have a little room
with a curtain
for the 
'proper fitting'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


Looks like you are making good progress Mike!


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


I'm amazed at all the great tools you have been acquiring and using lately Mike. It seems you have upped the ante quite a bit. Your project is getting more and more interesting as it progresses.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


That is a lot of work, Mike!

And as for the saw- what ever works and makes you feel safer.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


Thanks Guys…
I've been very busy and haven't even been on the computer, let alone LJ's… 
Though I haven't commented much, I continue to read of all of your exploits, although usually on the cell phone…
Mike/Stefang in particular: I enjoyed the heck out of reading the beginning of your Marquetry Journey! You play down your abilities and like to poke fun at yourself, but I have no doubt that you will master that skill too! Well Done!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


This is off to a great start. That table saw/ fence set up would be backwards for me but whatever works for you!


----------



## Blackie_

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


A very nice write up Mike, I'm not in conflict with your method, (everyone has their own way of doing things and it's not my place to say other wise) but am just curious though as to how you are you able to grasp the wood to pull it toward you on the saw?


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid... (Part One?)*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> When we left off, it had the bottom added and the lid section cut away…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The idea here, is to make the "Roof" very similar to this, only properly fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Wood was being selected, a few minutes were devoted to doweling the corners and closing it up for good…
> You may remember that the cut-offs were saved and they helped out a lot! Firstly for setting the depth for the dowel hole…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then secondly, they were taped back in place, and allowed for the Lid to be level again…
> The bottom, construction-wise, is done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time to make slats…*
> 
> Unlike the Birdhouse, it was decided that it would be decidedly more Fun if the Slats were contrasting…
> Some misbehaving Sapele was chosen… Because it had so much warp, it was halved, to try to lessen it's twist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lighter Wood was going to be Maple, until the Yellow Heart came into the picture…
> Since the Bandsaw only cuts up to 8" anyway, it was cut down to that height now… First thing mark it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Safety's Sake on the little Table Saw, I prefer the fence to the left, with me standing behind it… This way, it operates more like a Router Table; i.e. passing the work past the cutter… To me it feels safer pulling towards the fence, rather than pushing into the blade…
> And if the Saw wants to toss the piece, I'm not in the way either…
> If that is controversial, I apologize! I know how heated Saw Talk can become…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, for today's slat-making, only the off-cut was needed… It's length was halved to be easier to handle, and it was off to the Planer first, and then the Bandsaw (and then back to the Planer!) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Warp of the one on the right!
> Hope I get away with not needing that one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This milling stuff takes a lot of time!
> There is a good more to be told, but that's it for now… More later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 September 2014


With a wide board like the one here Randy, I was able to splay my fingers out on the flat of it… while it was balancing in the middle…
When it was extended over either side, it was either pulled with thumb and fingers on either side of the fence or supported from below…
In other words, any which way I can my Friend! 
But I do go through "dry runs" of cuts like this first… To make sure I've got safe handling and also to make sure nothing is in the way (which is usually the greatest danger in my Shop)


----------



## littlecope

*The Lid (Part Two)...*

After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd… 
The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?









The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…









Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…









Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°… 
40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°… 
That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set… 









The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…









And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…









The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…









Rinse and repeat, until…

















The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…

Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day… 

28 September 2014


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


well done michael

was going to sugest the 'last one' idea
as how to resolve any mis-alignment
in practice
sometimes that needs to be done to the last 4-5 boards
a bit on each 
so the last one isn't obviously narrower

looking real nice


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Lid is look nice.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Great thinking process and good progress so far!. Thanks, Mike….................Jim


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Arc de Triomphe? Well done mike and it looks good.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Gonna be a sweet looking lid, Mike!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Thanks Men!
David, that was my thought, to do the correction on the last piece…
In true, Just for Fun fashion, I couldn't resist this morning…
















Not too shabby for a Ham & Egger, huh?


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


not to shabby 
for anyone

throw in some hash browns
and lets eat


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


As always Mike, very informative to see your step-by-step process. Looking good.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


I couldn't begin to follow your math and computations but it looks like it worked out perfectly!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


It's Fun to trot out the old-fashioned marking devices Andy, and my Old Geometry Teacher would be unhappy if I had forgotten everything I learned…
It really helps having the latest version of Sketch-up…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


For those of us who are geometry challenged, I just ask Rance to do one of those Sketch thingys for me. What good are friends if you can't call on em?


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


is that your cook's version of a drafting table

looks like a chopping block with legs 
another innovative idea
from the cooping corner


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Those are Wheels
360° Rotation of the Table allows for any angle
And that shop stool is seeing fourth generational use
that has to count for something…


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Two)...*
> 
> After the milling was done, it was time to rip the stock into narrow strips… But how many? And at what angle should they meet?
> It was desirable to have a lighter color for the first and last slat, because they will contrast with the box sides as well as the other slats… So the number of them will have to be odd…
> The ideas were taken to R & D, where elaborate plans were drawn up… Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The make-shift Compass was again used to re-draw the arc…
> One of the cut-offs was again used to mark the width of the arc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lines were drawn to either end, and the angle measured… 40°…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, isn't that special! If this piece of pie is sliced ten times, it will give us eleven pieces… And because each skinny piece will have to share the difference, the angle of each cut will be 2°…
> 40° ÷ 10 = 4°, and 4° ÷ 2 = 2°…
> That's easy, right? I figured my machines were probably off by that much any how!
> Not really… When the Bandsaw was set-up at 2°, it looked a lot more skewed than one would think!
> The Bandsaw was merely set up that way in order to cut an angled scrap to set the Scroll Saw and Joiner accurately and because, being bigger, it was easier to set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual "Real World" width of each slat was simply determined by stepping off eleven sections of the arc with a set of dividers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then the "Saw Mill" went into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joiner worked well for fine tuning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat, until…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final slat has yet to be cut… Like the first one, it receives a slightly different treatment, and the correct size won't be known until the slats have been pegged in position…
> 
> Which is what is going on now, and a story for another day…
> 
> 28 September 2014


Looks very nice !

What did you say it was again?


----------



## littlecope

*The Lid (Part Three)...*

And, happily, the last part!
You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…









The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…









Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…









How about that Push Stick?!
Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...

















Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…

Where was I?
Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…

















As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them… 









Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…

Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…









Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…









Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…









And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…

















Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead… 









29 September 2014


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Looks terrific Mike. I was a little surprised you didn't glue the top slats together. No criticism meant, just wondered why.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Looking good, Mike!........jim


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


I too wondered about not gluing the top slats to each other?

But I remain impressed with how the angles fit together.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


me too

if needed
you can bend some strips inside
and a glue line in the middle of them
so it doesn't run out the edges

or take that form you made
and cut the top of it into curved slats across
to do that since it already fits there

proud of you michael

'you've come a long ways baby'


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Sweet!

I really like the way you used pegs instead of metal fasteners.


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


You sure do some fine work !

Hey I think I have just found that pushbike thats been missing for years !!

Push block is A OK too !

What did you say the project was again?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Mike its looking awesome ,


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Man, I guess I should have glued it, to keep you guys Happy…
I thought of gluing it too and had two visions… One, of the nightmare of cleaning up the squeeze out on the inside…
The other vision involved me somehow figuring a way to hold them all (even the warped ones) "Right" for the glue-up… Then going to bed, and waking up to find them not only back the way they were but now permanently glued that way… 
All the Cards haven't been played yet my Friends… There is a step approaching that should alleviate your concerns!

But first, there is some whittling to be done…

















Robert: So far, I can only call it the Mystery Project… but it does look kind of boxish…


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


OK I thought I may as well try.

Hey is there a reward for finding your bike!

I would like to buy you some forstner bits !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


Very nice job Mike!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *The Lid (Part Three)...*
> 
> And, happily, the last part!
> You are probably as tired as I am of looking at this thing… Though very little has actually been produced here, 12 hours of Work and almost two weeks time have been consumed by this one detail!
> Anyway, we left off with all but one of the slats cut at the appropriate angles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process of pegging these on with wooden doweling was a simple one, but care was needed!
> Each Slat was first given a quick but thorough sanding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of them had been passed over the Joiner already, but not all… So a couple quick, last passes were administered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that Push Stick?!
> Mine seem to grow (or shrink?) by osmosis, rather than by design… Any scrap is a candidate, but this one appealed because of the hole that was already cut in it…
> Before I used it for this, it had to be refined… The "Piece Gripping" section had to made into an "innie" rather than an "Outie"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better and Safer! It doesn't do, to have the thing rocking when work is being pushed into the Joiner…
> 
> Where was I?
> Oh yeah, each slat had to next be cut to length… Measured by placing into position, marking and cutting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I'm a ways along here, and yet another little side job is revealed…
> The slats didn't want to behave and stay straight, so a quick form was made to try to convince them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slipped inside, it helped a lot, and will help in the ensuing steps as well…
> 
> Next, the Peg Factory was given the order to go into production…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut to length on the Scroll Saw, I like to sand the corners of both ends… One side so that it fits the pre-drilled holes, and the other so that it hopefully doesn't split when being tapped in…
> And then it's off to the "Pegging Station", Drill, Hammer, Awl, Slats and Pegs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work around until the last one, which had the same ubiquitous 2° on one side, but a different angle on the other to match the long box side…
> Fit in place, marked, and then cut, it too was doweled into place… with a couple of extra dowels into the long sides for assurance…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it except, of course, for the additional steps of removing excess Dowels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phew, Glad that's done! Plenty more to be done on this Project, but that phase is over…
> Next on the Agenda is the wooden hardware, a role in which the Cherry I bought will play the Lead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 September 2014


I'll never get tired of looking at your builds man.


----------



## littlecope

*Get a Grip!*

So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
First it had to be squared and Planed…









Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…

























Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…

Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…

















That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…

















Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…









It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…

























Simple and easy, right?
And it only took four hours to get here… 

















1 October 2014


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Looks like you have got a handle on it all, maybe you do not need those forstner bits after all!

Nice work!

Any mice watching will be disapointed !!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


I'm thinking there ain't gonna be any metal in this project!!

You are on your way!
Cheers, Jim


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Well that's one way to make very cool handles! Looks like a LOT of work but as usual they turned out just right.

I didn't see these coming when you chopped that big hole!


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Way Cool, Mike!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


you seem to cope with the details well

keep up the good work

looking good


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


mike this is coming along very nicely, i love the handle, and yes, some of the simplest things you think go quickly…NOT…but gosh its all in the fun ….and when you're done, you have a piece that has a lot of you into it and where it goes only the builder knows….


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


i also remember a cartoon with a character named chopper, was kind of a beastly dog if i remember it right….as this was done i could see you had a handle on things and that it wood turn out as you had planned…i don't know where i was headed with this post but now i'm feeling sorta boxed in with my thoughts, so saying this i think i will just put a lid on this and go my peaceable way…


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Two for the price of one. Great work Mike.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Thanks Guys for taking the time, and for your comments…
Jim, there's no metal and no glue either… and except for as a straightedge, I haven't used a ruler…


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


this is caveman 101 wooworking folks, mike is the best is showing how to use handtools for making his projects,,,i love it mike,,,and i know you learned so much from your dad…dont mean to stir the heart but i sure do miss my dad, and i can bet so do you mike…well didnt mean to do this,,,ill get my handtools all rusty…i am so enjoying this build,


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Get a Grip!*
> 
> So the final details have begun on this Mystery Project…
> As was said at the end of the last blog, the Cherry that was purchased will be the story here, it is to be used for all of the Hardware and Trim…
> First it had to be squared and Planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this Box is kinda large, I thought it would be a good idea to give it handles on either end, the easier to lift it with… While the block of Cherry was still whole, I thought to try some things…
> First, a mortice was marked and chiseled out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a chance to try out those Chisels I bought last year… They are a pretty set, but a little small in the hand…
> And the handles come a little too much to a point… It doesn't matter on my mallet (it has seen some abuse!) but on a decent mallet these, I'm sure, would make fine divots…
> Moral of the Story: There is none… I'm happy and Proud to own them! But when there's work to be done, I'll reach for my old Mortising Chisel…
> 
> Anyway, a Mortise was made in the wood and then the Handle idea was drawn around it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That section was cut away on the Band Saw to facilitate some Scroll Saw cutting, and then back to the Band Saw for the final cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave me the World's Smallest Dug-out Canoe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do for the Water, but will do it's intended purposes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and easy, right?
> And it only took four hours to get here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 October 2014


Get a grip… OH, you got two… LOL


----------



## littlecope

*Details, details...*

The Mystery Project continues…
After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…









While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…









The curved sections were then cut out…









And doweled into place…

















No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…

















And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…









Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…









First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…









In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…









And the Piece becomes a Hinge…

















And that's all Folks, so far…
I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…









Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting? 
Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps? 









11 October 2014


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Looking forward to the next blog Mike. All looks good so far.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


That is really cool, Mike. It's going to be beautiful. 

Sheila


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


now ye're talkin copeman

looking great
a treasure trove fer sure
just what the client dreams of


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Always a pleasure to watch you work Mike !


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


To the Bat Mobile, Robin!!

The strapping really looks great on the lid and the hinges are going to be the crowning touch!!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


The strapping adds a great look but the hinges are WAY cool. Like you, I would have to find a project for that "bat" offcut. (maybe a handle/drawer pull?)


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Nice progress!


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Excellent progress, Mike.


----------



## NormG

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Gorgeous work, love the hinges


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Mike,

1. The project looks great and is coming along nicely
2. I wish I had a shred of your ingenuity. I can't make a cut or take a step without plans
3. I so enjoy the humor in your "telling of the tale". "One of their finest thickness describers" indeed.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Outstanding craftsmanship and design.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Thanks my Friends!
Lest anybody think that I just pull these out of thin air, successfully every time…
It's more like yanking and tugging (or wrestling even!) and sometimes the wood wins!

Today the second hinge was cut out, with difficulty…
When I went to put the hinge pin through it would not go
I tried A,B, and C, no dice…
Finally tried D, which was a desperate gamble, do or die…
It killed me, I got splits in it…









A trip was made to the Hardware
and a Glue Fix was attempted…









This is not going to fly, and will have to be re-made…
I thought that I was sunk and really was not sure how to recreate it…

But tonight the scrap that I used to mark for the hinge pivot holes was located…









I live, to wrestle again…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Comin along nicely Mike ;-)


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


bummer when the wood 
drags it's knuckles

good you found the spare
with some air in it


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Been there Mike. I have never had any luck fixing cracks in wooden hinges. If the 'fix' holds , they just crack right next to the 'fix'.


----------



## BritBoxmaker

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


If you've never had a wooden hinge crack then you've never made a wooden hinge.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


I got pinned alright…
but after getting up and dusting myself off…









It's not exact, but since when is any of my stuff exact?

They're in the Shop being pegged in place right now
and then it will be on to the front details…


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


And lookin GOOD!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Details, details...*
> 
> The Mystery Project continues…
> After the Handles were attached, more details had to be attended to…
> It needs to be said now, that one of the suggested and agreed upon features of this Project, is that it should have "Bands" around it… Think, Steamer Trunk, sort of…
> To that end, the Lid's curve was transcribed on to the Cherry Slab…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While at the hardware store, and chosen out of thousands, one of their finest "Thickness Describers" was purchased…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curved sections were then cut out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And doweled into place…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No effort has been made to try not to "poke through", and the Mortising Chisel makes short work of shortening the extra doweling…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some sanding, the Lid strapping is secure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste wood, I was happy to find that the off-cuts from that procedure would easily be enough for the next step…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, it's "Sole" had to be planed on the joiner… but the shape of the piece caused alarm bells, sirens, and red flags to ring, wail, and wave, respectively…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to keep littlecope a little less anxious, the two halves of the curved cut-off were rejoined temporarily… And the joining went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Piece becomes a Hinge…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all Folks, so far…
> I have most of this week off from Work and hope to make more progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, how about that off-cut from the hinge cutting?
> Think Ferrari could do anything with that?
> Or Lockheed-Martin perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 October 2014


Really lookin very cool Mike


----------



## littlecope

*and more Details...*

9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half… 
The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…

















As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
(To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)









Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out… 
A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done… 

















Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…

























The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…









The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…

















One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…

















3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
Until they worked…

















































Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on… 









20 October 2014


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Great build process blog. Thanks, Jim


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


looking gooder michael

always nice to watch the process

you got us all with this banding
nice way to solidify the slats
and new ground is being explored 
(treat yourself to a set of brad points)
can't have enough it seems


----------



## alba

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Magic 

Jamie


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Doing what you do without plans amazes me Mike!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Those are very cool Mike. Thnx for the picture blog


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


mike this is really really cool, love seeing you manufacture , of coarse i do have to say watch for tearout when drilling, i learned all about that when i started making box joints, need to have a piece of wood behind…...love the latches though, this whole project will be one for the books, in fact you should write a small book on this build, and it should go where ever this box goes…keep on cutting…


----------



## handsawgeek

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Very cool project!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Cool! Your craftsmanship is second to none-very impressive work.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Mike, you are an absolute magician with that scroll saw.

Beautiful work!


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Unbelievable.. amazing work with a scroll saw, I hope you patted it fondly after completing the work.

The latches are a marvel of engineering and makes a me wonder what your cullinary skills produce with a meat band saw in the kitchen …just imagine it you order a steak and out comes a an eifel tower and surrounding garden vegies !!

I keep forgetting what you call the project? what is it again please?

Brad Points yep as David replied you cannot have enough of them, and you only have one, thats very sad as it will be lonely and pineing for a mate.

I feel so sorry for it I am going to send you a companion brad point ASAP…. what size is it and I hope its not that old fashioned stuff which was known as fractions or inches… I think from memory it was called.
I will have to go look it up.

Again amazing results keep up the good work.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Very cool hinges Mike and I love the latch. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


*Mike,* what fun to follow the process in pictures and sequence. I know this type of posting takes a great deal of time and patience (as do the hinges and latches you made for this pirate chest), but it was easy to follow and fun to read.

I have found that blogs don't get a lot of reader numbers, and if you put an index with links to the tutorial posts on your next project post you will have more eyes directed to this excellent blog. You put so much effort into this tutorial that it would be nice if those not on your buddies list can also find it and the other such postings. I have begun doing a *cumulative index* with my postings and have had good feedback. You might consider the same thing. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## REK

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Looks good Mike!!!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Mike, The latches are inspired! The whole chest is a work of art. You do stuff with the scrollsaw that I never dreamed of.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *and more Details...*
> 
> 9 days ago, we left off with one of the hinges needing a replacement top half…
> The off-cut was not as sleek as the originals, but the new half should work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As was said, this "Strapping" is going completely around… So attention then turned to the front, where "The Plan" is, for there to be Latches…
> They begin with holes, much like the hinges…
> (To my Australian Friend Robert: this image is especially for you… My one and only Brad Point Bit saw a lot of use on this Project!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike the Hinges the Latches were worked together, both going through the procedures at the same time, beginning with the marking out…
> A quick template was made to mark out for the lever, and that was the first cutting done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the profiles were cut, some fierce Scrolling… Care had to be taken, while the blade traveled through the open lever area…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Levers themselves will be made from Yellow Heart and were marked using these parts, cut, and then file fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holes were transferred to the levers by simply putting them in place, re-drilling partially, then finishing what was begun…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the holes was out-sized to turn freely and the rest of the shape was marked and cut…
> At the same time, the first pieces were cut to make the two fixed halves of the latch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/8" dowel was inserted, carefully, and the levers were worked with a file…
> Until they worked…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, 9 days and they're not even attached yet…
> If I ever stopped fooling around (and having so much fun), maybe I could get something done…
> Here's one last one for posterity, in case they disintegrate when I go to put them on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 October 2014


Thanks Everybody…
When this Project was commissioned and "banding" was suggested, my first thought was, "strictly ornamental"...
But second thought made me think of Steamer Trunks… If you look at the construction of the old trunks, you'll discover that there is nothing to them, the wood used was as thin as cardboard, the bands thin sheet metal, all held together wit a host of furniture tacks.. Insignificant materials, by themselves…
But the trunks are the sum of their parts and together they are impressively strong… So the idea was, to borrow the general construction technique of the old trunks…
Anyway, it was a short stretch after that, to incorporate the hinges and latches into the Bands as well… It's true, that there are no plans per se, but that doesn't mean there is no planning! Indeed, a lot of time is spent just staring at the thing, trying to figure where it's going next…
Currently, "Next" is to attach these, then complete the strapping around the bottom… The bottom banding will also act as the "feet" of the thing, so again, will be more than just decoration…
Only one Detail will be left after that, and then it will be off to the finishing department, where there is another quandary…Polyurethane is the usual go-to product at this Shop, but the smell associated with it is a concern this time…
I'll cross that bridge when it's reached though…
Thanks again my Friends…


----------



## littlecope

*End in sight...*

Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…

Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…









Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…









A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…









The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…









This was literally straight-forward stuff…
One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…









When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used! 
Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…

In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…

















There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…









Thanks for coming along for the ride… 

26 October 2014


----------



## a1Jim

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Very cool Mike.


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Nice work as always Mike.
And congratulations on your 6th Anniversary.
It has been fun following along on your adventure.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Wonderful work on this unique box/chest Mike. The latches are truly original and I bet they work very well too. I've been enjoying your work and words for the last 5-1/2 years since I joined LJ and I look forward to enjoying them for many more years to come.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Very impressive and nice work!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


The latches are very unique and the whole chest an adventure in craftsmanship. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


great 'hat trick' michael

you kept us all on the edge
with the mystery of this build

this sure looks good
and what a learn for us all

well done


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Well done Mike. I am still in awe of those latches. Outstanding ingenuity!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Nice latches, Mike. I love the brick walls in your shop. What a nice backdrop for you project photos!!!!!

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............Jim


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Awesome, Mike!

After all this work, it'll be difficult to part with this piece!


----------



## 33706

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


I like everything about this project, Mike! Well done, sir!


----------



## sras

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


This is a well titled blog - I have had fun watching this project! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


just only a few words really describe your box mike, i'm truly impressed with the work and skills you have shown here this box really sets the tone for skills and excellence , thanks for bringing us along, i'm wanting to make some boxes for my children for christmas and you have really inspired me to really put my skills to work here…


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Mike.

Congratulations for the 24th, eight years of wood working good effort.

The Chest is a work of art! what are you going to keep in it?


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Minus 2 lets not add two years you do not need adding!


----------



## prometej065

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


interesting solution and performances!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


Many Thanks my Friends!
It's in the finishing Department now, the first coat went on wonderfully! As each different wood got touched by the finish it just lit up (as hoped for!)...
It'll be another few days before it hits the Project Page, so stay tuned…


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


That is fantastic Mike. WowZa!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *End in sight...*
> 
> Last Friday came and went, and with it my sixth year anniversary on LJ's…
> It has been quite a six years… While some tools and machines have found their home here, changing some of the methods, enjoyment and fun have not changed… The happiest time, is still found in the Shop…
> But it has also been Good Fun to have found some Great Folks, willing to follow along with my ramblings about the adventures, and for that I'd like to offer my heartfelt appreciation…
> 
> Anyway, with the Latches made for the current "Mystery Project", it was only left to attach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different sizes of dowel pins were needed and the deed was accomplished with relatively little fanfare…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good deal of Rasp and File fitting was required after that, including the bottom of the Latch and Hinge lengths, which had to be brought down flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The off-cuts from the various parts have proved invaluable on this project, enabling the piece to be held at least semi-securely for the different procedures…
> To complete the wrap-around banding or strapping, a couple more strips were sawn and planed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was literally straight-forward stuff…
> One of the bands was planed down to just proud of the lip around the bottom… That way, these bands/feet will be carrying the whole weight of the box to the bottom (which was 1/2" Ply)... The Chest will essentially "float" on it's bottom…
> The two Strips were cut to the two different lengths and then pinned in place, completing the Cherry's circuits around the Chest… Here, the very last dowel pin is about to be set…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these were being pinned in place, notice was made of just how much dowel had been used!
> Four 4' lengths of 1/8" dowel had been purchased at the beginning, and what's left is most of one, so nearly 13' of it…
> 
> In the same vein, The Yellowheart shrank some, but the Cherry very nearly vanished…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little more clean-up yet to do (and a personalized detail) but the Chest should be in the Finishing Department within the next few days…
> Though two pages have been removed from the Calendar since it was started, the actual work time has only been in the neighborhood of 40 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming along for the ride…
> 
> 26 October 2014


That turned out awesome!!


----------



## littlecope

*Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*

The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…

In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…

So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!


















That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…

Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…


















The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning… 


















It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...

So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…

I am a Happy and Contented Man… 









1 March 2015


----------



## moonls

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congrats & best wishes Mike & Debbie. I expect to see great projects come from your new shop!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congrats Mike. One step at a time. That snow sux. Your tools will find happiness in their new location, I'm sure.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Thanks Lorna and Roger!
The 'Nomadic lifestyle' did not agree with Debbie or myself…
It is a Great Thing, to finally be able to have a place we can call "Home" again!


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


I am so happy for you, Mike. I know it has been a long road, and you always seem to have a positive attitude no matter what came your way. Congratulations on your new place! I have no doubt in no time you two will make it "your own" when you are done settling in. I wish you both a lifetime of happiness there! 

Fondly, Sheila


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Nothing but a good feeling for you and your wife to enjoy your new home. Hope things stay on the positive side. Enjoy the home and your new shop. What a great feeling to know that now you have a thousand projects to do instead of a hundred. Congratulations.


----------



## whitebeast88

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations on the new house.it didn't take long for the shop to fill up.thanks for sharing would like to see more pictures as you progress.


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations my friend on the move. Working on your own place is a "labor of love" that will keep you out of trouble for years to come. Too much of that white stuff for me though!


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations on the home Mike and best wishes as this new chapter begins.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


you had a dream
and are home at last

blessings to you both
no more moving

now about the next box ….


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


home sweet home, so glad for you, there is nothing like having your own home, i cant believe all the snow…lucky us we have none…and i will enjoy it that way…you mike have a wonderful time, moving in and then working on the many renovations you have , little fix me ups…otherwise known as honey dues…lol..happy for you mike…congrats.


----------



## degoose

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


All the best mate… happy for you…


----------



## ellen35

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations Mike and Debbie!
I can't think of any two people more deserving!
And… you have a real shop!!
Now… please make it stop snowing!!!


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Hi Mike, I certainly remember the fire but can't believe it was over 3 years ago already! I hope you and Debbie are happy in your new home.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Welcome Home, Mike!

Love the new shop!


----------



## HallTree

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Thanks for sharing with us. We well look forward to hearing more as you work on your very own home making it just the way you want. Also looking forward to seeing how that shop is going to look.


----------



## Grumpymike

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congrats on the new home and shop area … Now that you are in the new abode, the work begins …. SWMBO will say " Honey, I need a gadget over there and a widget for this room and … well, you get the idea, then this need fix'en, and then the snow melts and your favorite magazine has plans for this patio set …
Don't ya just love it?
Again Congrats on taking on the biggest project of your life, and enjoy every day of it.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations Mike, I hope you and Debbie will be very happy there. The new shop looks a lot bigger than your last one, so that is a big plus too.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations my friend ,its a its a great thing to have your own ,after you get settled in it will be a lot of the pressure off and you will enjoy the shop and the house too


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


OK is it 37 or 31 not sure anyway welcome back and enjoy the new shop as well as the house.
It looks to be a bit burrish at the moment, and from the NEWS typcal of that area of the USA at the moment.
The picture reminds me of when I was in Omsk for the Siberian Ice marathon in 2003.
I slamed the front door and was almost a victim of the falling ice spears!
Did not do that again, a very quick learning exercise!

Your Shop:
I do not see any egg cartons in your shop? did you forget to pack them? 
Your House:
As a house warming I need to send you some brad points do I not?
May be a snow shovel too!!

I like your house it looks A OK.


----------



## HerbC

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations, Mike. I hope you and Debbie are happy in your new home.

Herb


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Thank You All Very Much!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


What a wonderful place.
Looks like you two found a real nest now.
That workshop is going to be wonderful and you will have plenty of room now.
I am so happy for you guys.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## HillbillyShooter

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations! I'm very pleased for you and Debbie. I well remember having tools farmed out with different friends until we finally moved to a house where I could have my own shop-pure heaven. Best wishes for many enjoyable hours in your new home and new shop!


----------



## Blackie_

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Congratulations on your new shop errrr I mean home Mike.


----------



## prometej065

littlecope said:


> *Ch-Ch-Ch-Changes... (Part II)*
> 
> The end of October, 2011, was a turning point in my Life… Those who read my Blogs will remember, that there was a small fire in the basement of our Apartment building in Manchester… While the building was certainly not destroyed, the lack of Electricity and Heat, along with the pervasive smell of Smoke, made living there untenable for Debbie and I…
> We moved, spending our first Winter in the hills of Henniker, NH at my Aunt's house, who was Gracious enough to let us occupy her empty house while she Wintered in Florida…
> When Spring came, we moved all of our things once again, to a large Apartment in Concord, NH… It was meant to be a temporary thing, but two years passed quickly with little change… Last Summer, we resolved to start looking for "a place of our own" during the winter, with our eyes on a Spring move…
> 
> In November of last year, I went on-line looking at available Homes in the Concord area… Most were out of our Price range, or didn't meet our criteria… But there was one that caught my eye…
> I put in a request to go see the building with the Realtor, and went to view it a couple of days later… We loved it from the start, it was just "US"! Now we just had to make it happen…
> I won't bore you with the details, those of you who have gone through the home buying process are well aware of the difficulties and obstacles along that Road! But we had our own Great Real Estate Agent who fought for us relentlessly, ironing out the wrinkles, and finding paths around the stickier problems…
> 
> So on Friday, February 13th, I became the New Owner of a Home here in Concord, NH…
> The Challenge since then, has been moving all of our accumulated "Stuff" here, during some of the coldest and snowiest Weather on record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was why, I had wanted to wait until Spring! But when the Door of Opportunity opens, it is seldom open for very long, so the Winter move had to be… I was not without help, Debbie's Brother John helped throughout the ordeal, and my own Brother Scott lent a hand as well… Though it seemed to take interminably long, the move was concluded yesterday, only 15 days after the Closing…
> 
> Of interest to my Lumberjock Friends, there is a fine Space in the Basement for what will be the Shop… Going by the old 'Farmer's Logic', the heaviest piece of equipment I have was moved first… Here is the Band Saw, lonely in its New Home, and another image showing the New Space…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Band Saw was not lonely for long! Here are roughly the same views, taken this Morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shambles of course, like the rest of our house after the move… Incredibly though, everything is actually plugged in and operable (or can be made to work very quickly)...
> 
> So anyway, my Apologies to my Friends here on LJ's for not commenting on their Projects and Blogs for the last "little while"... My Computer/Free time has been scarce! I hope to catch up soon… But there is unpacking to be done, renovations to be begun…
> 
> I am a Happy and Contented Man…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 March 2015


Dear Mike,
I hope you will be a new beginning certainly successful!


----------



## littlecope

*Company...*

The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way… 
This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis… 
Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…

Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…

In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…









Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…









Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger… 
This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…

Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…









I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…









We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!









For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…

The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…









The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…

With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…









And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!









Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!

Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us… 
Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...

I still owe you a Pencil Buddy… 









1 May 2015


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


David appears to be a very busy house guest! He can do/fix anything! I need to line up a bunch of jobs and invite him to come "vacation" in Oklahoma.

Your new home is looking GOOD! And doors that work effortlessly are a joy. We cut our Arbor Vidaes down as well. They are wasp/yellowjacket magnets where we live.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


He's not a Guy that sits still for very long Andy!
When we were going through the home buying process, and finally got the place, David was as happy as we were and he is happy for us still… He enjoys the Work and is very good at it, but in his heart of hearts, he enjoys helping people even more!


----------



## gfadvm

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Mike, I'm the same way. Sitting around just doesn't work for us. I'd just like to hang around to learn stuff as he solves problems. Some of his solutions are very innovative.


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


David continues to show himself to be a kind, caring and generous man. You're something special David! As for you Mike, you need to establish a "House guests 101" course and enroll me as your first student. My house guests eat all the food we can buy and my wife and I are constantly cleaning up after them. Yours fix stuff and teach you how to do the same!

Thanks for sharing this tale Mike.


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Well men that is going to be one difficult hard act to follow.

Well done!! on both accounts !!
It just goes to show friendship and goodwill can provide a priceless contribution to life even if its "just" in return of favour.

Take it easy with your new tool its great for winding the heads off screws, and driving them deeper than you wanted as you get used to it !!










Apart from my Mom (RIP) I now couldnt live without my screw gun !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Sounds like you guys had a great time and made a lot of progress too.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Good times. Good friends.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


im so glad you had another great visit, David has shown his big heart many times for many folks, and i know all have been blessed by his loving heart, your house is looking good and i do hope David is safely home and busy in his shop making something beautiful….


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


glad you got some company michael
and the work you are doing looks good too

i sure am amazed at how like me your friend looks however
they sure can do do some wild things 
with those 3D printers these days
(did you have to plug him into a charger at night
or have any problems understanding his speech) ?

in the spirit of things
i must say it was a great visit for me too

don't worry about the pencil
i had one in my pocket when i got on the plane
thanks


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Another excellent showing of friendship between fellow LJ's. Looks as if you guys enjoyed the time together and I can see the both of you meeting again. Thanks for sharing the good times.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


David the tornado!
Amazing, I think we are many who will like the secret to Davids energy level.
Welcome to the new world Michael, don't throw away the Yankee, you will need it when you have forgotten to charge the battery… What a wonderful surprise.
Clever he is the man to turn the door so you get more room in the shed.
Looks and sounds as if you guys had a wonderful time, that brings a light to my heart to hear of it, thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Thanks for taking the time to read and comment my Friends!

Work has slowed down considerably since the Boss left, but it hasn't stopped…
Managed to plug a hole in the Baseboard…


















Then Taped and began Painting the Light Gray Trim Color…









David and I worked on this Door too, but it's in very rough shape (will probably be replaced)... But in the meanwhile, some Paint was applied to it and you can see the Gray and White together (without the Green Tape interfering)...









Don't forget, there will be another, darker Gray added as well, for accent… But Touch-ups have to be done first…

Today though, I'll be shifting gears and attending to the last of the Spring Clean-up in the Yard… Have to get rid of all of that Brush we piled up last Week too… Fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Looks like the good energy has ben passed on.
Smiles.
Mads


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


looks good mike, the fun of this is that this is your home, so you can enjoy seeing all your work while you lounge in your recliner at night….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


Mike, One of the joys of home ownership, you are never done ;-)

David, when are you coming north? Should LJs up here start our lists? ;-)) ;-))


----------



## KnotPatron

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


What a friend to have.
Selflessly sharing.
A great guy indeed.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Company...*
> 
> The Lumberjocks that were here about 70 or 80 thousand LJ's ago, probably still remember the Patron's ill-fated trip...
> It was to be a follow-up to his trip up the West Coast the previous year, stopping and meeting Lj's along the way…
> This time, David would head up through the Heartland of America, over to the East Coast, then down into the South, ultimately through Texas and back to his Home in New Mexico, at least saying "Hi" to all of the LJ's along the way that he could manage to fit into his time frame and itinerary… That Plan of course was scrapped, when his Vehicle broke down near Indianapolis…
> Though it was a misadventure, it brought out some of the best in Lumberjocks, when many rallied to help him get where he needed to be…
> 
> Two Years ago next week, I had an opportunity to go out to see him, giving him a hand raising the first wall of his shop… We had some Good Fun doing that, and became Friends…
> 
> In December of last Year, he told me of another excursion East that he would be making in April… His Brother Star (who lives in the D.C. area) had some work for him, and was going to fly him there to do it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Washington is relatively close to New Hampshire, we made plans for him to visit us in Concord…
> The long and short of it is, I picked David up at South Station in Boston on April 24th and brought him to our Home, where our Guest Bedroom was waiting for him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our New House is (as you can see) an old one, and David hit the ground running the very next day… Our Front and Back doors needed a real shove to close (and a healthy pull to open!), so David showed how to loosen them up by shimming the Hinges, this way or that, to loosen or tighten their closing… They can now be closed with a single finger…
> This place was built in 1900, so due to house settling, this will be useful on all the doors as we work our way through improvements…
> 
> Next day we cut down three Arborvitaes from in front of the house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never liked that type of shrub and they had reached the stage where they were becoming "Tree-ish" anyway, when they can't be trimmed without exposing branches… They made a fair pile of brush, that I'll have to haul off next week…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a trip to Lowes to purchase supplies for our first Room redo, our Bedroom… Debbie and I selected the paints, while David grabbed a second cart… Well aware of our Plans, he grabbed numerous things that would prove extremely useful for them… Indeed, almost all of the new tools were used immediately in our work!
> Somehow while shopping, he managed to conceal a gift for me in there too… Apparently tired of using my old Stanley "Yankee Screwdriver", David bought me a Hitachi Screw Gun… It is much appreciated, as I was tired of using the old "Yankee too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next few days, he demonstrated all of the fine points of spackling, mudding, taping, sanding, painting… Lessons that will serve me well for the all of the Work ahead…
> 
> The Bedroom (still unfinished) this morning looked like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ceiling is freshly painted, along with the walls… My plan next (and throughout the House), is to Paint all of the Trim a Light Gray and any "Details" a Darker Gray… Since Gray is neutral, it works with any color, and should work well for tying together all of the different colored rooms…
> 
> With David's help, somewhere in the last week we also managed to flip the Baseboard heater from one wall to the next…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also to change the door of the shed from inside-opening to out… He pointed out that the door sweeping inside of the small 8' X 8' was using up half the space!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course through all of this, there was plenty of time to tell stories, share and discuss deep thoughts, smokes and coffees, Eats and Treats… My Frugality (Cheapness) and height were a good source for some good-natured kidding around too, along with his Age (think: Methuselah) and Shyness…
> He even managed to re-connect with an old Friend of his that now lives in Concord!
> 
> Anyway, I brought David to the Airport in Manchester this Morning, he should be home in New Mexico by now…
> It was a Joy and a Pleasure to have him under our Roof, and I hope that he enjoyed himself half as much as we enjoyed having him as our Guest… I can't Thank him enough for all the work and instruction he provided us…
> Debbie said it better than I can… She said, "Your Friend is a Nice Man"...
> 
> I still owe you a Pencil Buddy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 May 2015


It seems that David leaves a lot of happy people in his wake wherever he goes. That says a lot about him. Your house is really looking good too Mike. Keep up the good work, it really pays off in satisfaction and pride of ownership.


----------



## littlecope

*Can You Guess What it Is?*

Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…









Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
Which gave this…









More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…









All Band Saw work on this little Project…









Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…









Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…









Any guesses what it's for??? 

14 May 2015


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


how about a hanger for debbies necklaces
to catch and spread the light around the room
like a prism


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


I'm guessing earthquake protection. It keeps those plants from swinging into the widows and breaking them during earthquakes.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


David: A Bedazzling Idea, but not a Necklace Dangler…

Bob: We don't get many Earthquakes around these parts (though we had two, 2. somethings last week about a hundred miles North of us)... Not a Bay (Window) Bumper…


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


My guess is that its a rack for drying stuff as its in your workshop.
The reason being is I am assuming the shovel that is visible is not in the bedroom or other parts of the new house !


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Robert: Cleaning out the front hallway closet, I found the last of the Snow Shovels… Since we won't be needing the Shovel again until the latter part of this year, it's in our Sun Room/Laundry Room, on it's way out to the Shed… Not the Shop, and not a Drying Rack…


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Rack for drying lizard skins indoors ?


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


I'm not sure what it is, Mike, but it looks neat!

I'd use it to hang starter plants in the sunlight.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


I like Topo's answer. We seem to be having more earthquakes.

It is on the inside so it can't be for the birds to roost on.
It can be for hanging targets with the windows in the back ground.

I'd say it is for hanging those little crystals on to have multi-colored lights dancing around the room in the sunlight.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


on second thought
you could save money on utility bills
hang your underwear from the washer
to dry in the sun
or would make a good place to hang your tin foil hats too


----------



## Daruc

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


It's to keep bears from breaking in.


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


well mike i can see that is gives you the ability to hang more plants from this piece, and it turned out really good, its always fun to make things for the house, my home is filled with my touches of this , that and another thing, i think most wood workers end up having a place filled with wood works that they have done over the years, and there homes end up being a museum of there wood works, i know mine has, if someone wanted to take a tour room by room, i could show them all the big and little things i have done, my home is a place to show what ive done my whole life, enjoy making your home yours, ive really enjoyed my home, we've been in it about 15 years now.


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


I think it has something to do with those hanging plants….


----------



## Ocelot

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


If those are the kind of plants that propagate by tendrils, it could be a thing to spread them out so they don't all hang down in a clump.


----------



## Ocelot

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Or… it's just *a waste of good lumber* 

LOL.


----------



## JoeinGa

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


For hanging half-curtains?


----------



## Picklehead

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Spaghetti drying rack.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Since I was wrong the first time, can I guess again? If so, I think it is a "Dangler." Something is gonna dangle from those dowels ;-) ,


----------



## grizzman

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


hey bob, you werent the sharpest stick in the shop….lol…a dangler, i like it…so can i guess its a dangler just in case bob isnt right…


----------



## canadianchips

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


It keeps the leaves from plants being caught when you roll the blind down…......


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


You Guys have great imaginations!

Don: We have fewer Lizards here than we do Earthquakes! I did see a small Toad in the yard last week, first one I've seen in over 40 Years! They've drained and/or filled in almost every tiny old "Froggy" Pond in these parts, either for insect control or land reclamation… A side effect of that has been less frogs and toads, which eat insects…???

Of the other answers, Pasta drying was my favorite, while Debbie's favorites are the guys who suggested Prismatic Glass… So much so, that orders have been placed to make others for other windows, just for these Colorful, Refractive Ornaments…

One hint: Did anybody *Count* the Dowels?

I'll post it as a "Finished Project" tomorrow so as not to leave this burning question unanswered…

Went back to painting since this… Painted the Back Walls of the two Closets, after some minor repairs were done…









Debbie had a Great idea for the Door of the Room, to continue the room's color onto to it, subtly… This has to be touched-up too, but you can catch the drift of it here…








The other side of the door will continue that room's color onto it so, when closed, the Door will "belong to" it's respective room…


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


7 pegs
7 days of the week
notes for the day holder
(thanks for the help)


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


7 dowels for 7 brides…... or for some sort of trellis????


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Ah I have got it!!!!

Pegs for holding buckets of frozen ice cream on allowing them to thaw a bit before eating !


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


Ohhhhh…...........Mmmmmmmmmmmm robcastle: you've got me thinkin now… LOL


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Can You Guess What it Is?*
> 
> Took a little break from the Re-Painting scene and squeezed in some Shop Time… Can You guess what I made?
> Began with a scrap 2 X 4 appropriately long enough for the task at hand and shaped the first profile with the Band Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the 2 X 4 didn't have a very flat bottom, it was clamped between two scraps of Poplar that are flat… The Clamps were Leapfrogged down the length of the big 'Sandwich' as it was cut…
> Which gave this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Profile cuts were plotted, using a penny and a convenient bucket lid for the marking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Band Saw work on this little Project…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some holes had been drilled already, and after some filing and sanding, small dowels were added…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done deal! Nothing left to do but hang it up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guesses what it's for???
> 
> 14 May 2015


The most logical explanation so far is probably to keep bears from breaking in as Woodust said, but I would probably use it to string those vines from so they can grow across the window (my wife told me that).


----------



## littlecope

*Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*

So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…









Verily, a Rocking Chair…
After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles… 


















The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…

The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers??? 

30 August 2015


----------



## followyourheart

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Creative repair job, Mike!
Actually your chair is in style, distressed like that. I think a good quality spray primer followed by a good quality spray paint, would do a reasonably good job on your chair. On second thought, the seat looks as it it might tend to bleed through so I would do a coat of shellac first, it stops bleed through, then the paint.


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Grand old rocker, Mike!

Maybe after sanding, an application of shellac to seal the wood- prior to painting.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


ditto on the shellac
maybe thinned some for smooth flow
then sand to scratch to give it some 'grab'
for the paint

as always
good to see you salvaging and re-using 
lots to learn that way


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


A fine find! A fine fix! Now for a fine finish? I have no experience with it myself Mike but I hear that the citrus based, non-toxic paint strippers work well. If so, a treatment of it followed by some scraping/sanding should prepare the wood well for primer.


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Looks like a worthwile repair Mike.

Take care doing it as its age and the fact its white may indicate an original lead based paint job.
Not a lot of paint remaining but put a dust mask on as a precautionary measure and do it (the restoration work) outside.

Use scouring pads or sponge backed sanding pads for the rails and round parts the rest a scraper and sanding block will see it done ready to prep and final coat.


----------



## stefang

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Milk paint would be very appropriate on a chair like this Mike. You can buy it ready made in powder form and then just add water. There are lots of articles about it on the web if you are interested.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Shellac first it shall be, thanks for the help my Friends!
Thanks Lenny, but it's going to be painted, so there's no need to strip it down…
And Robert, all the first sanding was done outside, as you recommend… Much of it was so bad it could just be wiped off!!
Mike/Stefang: That is a Great Idea, except we have so many left over paints from the on-going house reno! We've been discussing a multi-color thing even, but have yet to decide on the scheme…
One of my first thoughts was Flat Black (w/ Gold Trim) like this one…???


----------



## prometej065

littlecope said:


> *Another "Quick Fix", and a Question...*
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago, driving down the road, I caught sight of something on the curb that nobody had any use for anymore… I tossed it in the back of the "Yota, and brought it home for closer inspection… This, is what was found…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verily, a Rocking Chair…
> After a rough sanding (the White Paint was flaking off something awful), closer examination revealed a tag on the bottom proclaiming it to be a product of the Boling Chair Company of Siler City, North Carolina… A fine Chair, I'm sure, when it was purchased back in the late "50's, but this one looks like it has spent more than a few Seasons on someone's porch…
> Still, the parts were all there, and amazingly most of the glue held up too (Except the Seat, which separated some at the joints)... It was decided that it was worth at least an attempt at saving…
> The Seat doesn't worry me, and can be fixed at any time… The real Problem was that two of the Spindles, that our backs will rest against, had been sheared off from heavy use…
> With no Lathe, new spindles can't be reproduced (and there is a slight, original bend in them as well)... I'd be loathe to try to take it apart for a fancy repair anyway as this is now, at best, an "Old Farmer's Chair"...
> After some thought, I reasoned that: #1) Since the spindles only receive stress when someone is seated, and #2) That stress is only applied "backwards", then #3) If a way could be developed to hold them from moving backwards, all would be well…
> This morning, a "cradle" of sorts was fashioned out of some Birch, to hold them in place and then screwed to the headrest of the Chair…. For Balance (and to try to eliminate the need to do this again), it holds all three middle spindles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chair has been personally tested, and can now be comfortably used and operated…
> 
> The question is this: Is anybody aware of a good way to prep weather-beaten wood such as this for Painting?
> It is as dry as an old Fence and I've never had much luck painting over wood in that condition… Any Pointers???
> 
> 30 August 2015


Wonderful .. new life in a nice recliner!


----------



## littlecope

*For a Change...*

A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work… 
My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…









This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…

So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…









A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
(The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)









And thus ended last weekend…
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…


















A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…









After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest









Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out









Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…









The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…









Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…









I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
There is no question they will stand out… 










18 September 2016


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


*Mike*, good luck on your continuing remodel…that always takes a lot of time and work, especially if it is a one man project.

I like the design here. The hinges are strong and it looks like the process will work. Will the box stay shut as you carry it, or is the plan to let it do what it will? I am eager to see the finished product. Thanks for taking us through the process as you made it. Those hinges will certainly do the job. What if there were a rope handle that was fastened to one side and fitted through a slot on the other side? There is a lot to think about in this unique and clever design. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## scrollgirl

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


That looks awesome, Mike! I can't wait to see the finished project. 

Sheila


----------



## doubleDD

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


The hinges are interesting, they have my attention. Sort of a zipper effect. Hope you get more free time soon Mike so we can see what it comes to.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Thanks Al, Sheila, and Dave
Al: I'm hoping that Gravity, and my Grip through the two lids, will conspire to keep the lids closed while carrying it… Of course, I don't know whether the design will work that way, but there's no way to find out without building one to see… 
A rope handle would certainly work, and work very well! 
The glue up is half done now…


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Hey, Mike, glad to see you are finally getting some shop time!

I like that handle idea and as always your wooden hinges will be the focal point of this little work box.


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


the latest (hinge glue-up shot)
seems slimmer somehow
not as 'knuckley' as i had first seen
and does work well

as always your unique designs and engineering skills
combine to make some interesting builds

since you are not a mechanic
that needs to carry your snap-on tools around
it will be interesting to see what you actually do use this for


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Thanks Lew, it's fun to be enjoying a little shop time actually creating something new (rather than doing repair work!)

There's no hiding 'em David, but I think they'll add visual interest to the box (otherwise, it would just look somewhat like a Birdhouse)
The things that go in it are not mysterious, only a few odds and ends that prove useful…









A cellphone charger, magnifying glass, a small cup of sugar for Coffee, my stash of M & M's, a bottle of water, Ibuprofen in case of a headache… Just a few things for convenience (it's a long walk to my Locker!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Looks like a great project Mike, good to see you out and about.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Thanks Bob, Good to hear from You!


----------



## Kentuk55

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


That's a beauty Mike.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *For a Change...*
> 
> A little break in the House Renovation Action, so there was an opportunity to Work on something I've been building in my head for the last six months or so…
> I've had a designated 'Work Box' for a number of years, a box for storing personal things in at Work…
> My first one, I out-grew, and so I simply grabbed one that was 'kicking around…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is the right size for the Job, but has drawbacks… #1) It barely fits through my Locker Door (unless it's turned sideways), #2) It takes two hands to carry (which means that I'm left trying to juggle the thing when I punch in or out)... Also, this one wasn't made with the idea of it being a work box, it is a little on the 'delicate' side…
> 
> So with those things in mind, Action was finally put to thought last week when I began simply by measuring the Locker Door opening and space inside…
> When the limits were ascertained, a box was made, only more of in a "Tote" style…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A double-door swinging outward design made out of Bubinga was approved, and some material was removed to make the requisite Handle…
> (The Tape is there strictly for illustration purposes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thus ended last weekend…
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> After working all week, this Morning I finally had a chance to begin the Hinge Work for the Doors…
> Some Maple was selected, and Planed, then cut into strips…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Fence and Stop were set-up on the Drill Press to drill the Pivot Holes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the first one was laid out, it became the template for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinse and repeat as, one by one, the Parts were cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since these Hinges will be 'full-length', these were cut until there was enough to cover the length of one side…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other half of the hinges will be made from Bubinga like the Lids/handle(s) ...
> Here I'm using a horrendous example of how not to re-saw, a mistake piece from the trial and error period of the new Band Saw a few years back…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating to waste Wood, it warms my Heart to be able to use that! It won't be "perfectly uniform", but my stuff never is anyway…
> With the change of species came a change in Drill size as well but the other 'rinse and repeat' steps were the same…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've begun gluing the first Hinge to the Box (which is a bit dicey) but tonight the hinges are both cut out…
> My Friend, the Patron, thought they look 'over bearing', and there's no denying that… But the lids for this box are also the handles, and will have to bear the load of the Box and its contents…
> There is no question they will stand out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 September 2016


Ahhhhh this was how they were all made!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Might I Miter?*

So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!" 
Who can refuse such Logic???

The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…









Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…









A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…









I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!









Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…









After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…



























This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…









The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…

Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…









Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day… 

28 November 2017


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


OK Mike , all looks good except for a couple of concerns.
1. I hope you gave Deb a nice slobbery kiss! no mention of this for of rcognition in the story.
2. Did she spring for a nice new bottle of TBIII too?
3. Whats with opening presents before the due date?
4. I noticed you have committed the worst mistake a woodworker can possibly do, you have posted an empty coffee cup!!

I went to check out Martin's work at the link but the images have been held to ramsome by Photobucket ... Rats.

Standing by for your post on the small dados.

Oh, ... And just in case you thought I missed the box ... coming along nicely!!


----------



## patron

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


all pluses michael

you got a good woman
you got a new tool
you got back into the shop
you learned new stuff
a new christmas and year is coming

whats not to enjoy about that


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


You have a good woman there, Mike! I believe she's a keeper.

Glad to see you are still woodworking. The shop looks like you've added a few other new "toys".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Lookin good Mike, Merry Christmas already ;-)


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


The absolute best entry I've read in a while.
So glad to hear from you brother.
All good Mike!
I know that a new tool always gets me back in the shop…haha

She is definitely a keeper Mike!


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Goodon'ya both… I hope that's her new mitered box ! I'm glad to see you working Mike. A new toy always helps rekindle interests. I am looking forward to photos of the finished gift box. Happy Holidays to you folks. 
Don S. Havana Fl.


----------



## Boxguy

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


*Mike*, nice tool and nice box. Could you send me your phone number? I would like for my wife to talk to your wife about Christmas. Just kidding.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Robert: #1) Several, #2) No, #3) I saved the Box for under the Tree Mate, 









#4) Time for another cup indeed…

Yes! I was sorry to see Martyn's Photos gone missing as well, Shameful!
He did a similar version with his Router here that is still viable…

David: These things are a lot of work, I forgot how much…
Starting with the must, needs, has-to-be's of squaring up the sides accurately…
and the sanding…
Then the always-anxious process known as the"fitting of the panels"...
and the sanding… 
The glue-up… (which I didn't remember has to be square in Length, Width, and Height!… Luckily, the clamps were pretty close!)
and the sanding…
The Great Parting, top, from bottom… 
and the sanding…

I can't believe the accuracy required to make these right either,
way more than I'm accustomed to!
The New Saw checked out spot on, with your 
"Blade to 45°, cut and flip the scrap to see" way to check, that's Smart!

Lew: Yeah, I like her… 
I had to look again at the pictures, to see any "new toys"??
The shop itself, I spent a good part of last year fiddling with
There were sheets of drywall screwed to the ceiling
intermingled with wiring and pipes
Got it all down, slowly but safely
much of it had to be 'reverse-engineered'
and was made more difficult by poor work
A couple of the new-fangled 4' fluorescent are in use overhead now
which sure helps!

Topo: Glad to hear from you Bob! Hope You and Yours are all well for the Holidays and into the New Year!!

Eric: That's very kind of you to say Brother… Many Thanks and all the best to you as well!

Don: It's not 'written in stone' yet, but there is a direction this project is taking 
where it is will not be going into Debbie's hands…
but it will go a place of which she will approve mightily!
No more can be said…


----------



## Lenny

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Congrats on the new saw Mike. I have no doubt you will enjoy it. The box is looking great. I just noticed, this is your 99th "Just for fun" post!


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Big Al: I'll gladly give you my #, but those sorts of things usually Backfire! Lol

Lenny: Am enjoying the new saw already my Friend, it's going to come in very handy for some up-coming floor work… 
It's hard for me to believe that I've done nearly 100 of these silly things!


----------



## FraPen

littlecope said:


> *Might I Miter?*
> 
> So there we were, walking through Sears, looking for some clothing…
> As is usual with a Sears visit, I ended up wandering to the tool department; specifically, their Miter Saw line up…
> From small to large, it's always been fun for me to imagine getting one of those, and to imagine making Mitered box corners…
> Debbie came up behind me and asked if I liked any of them, and then further fueled the desire for one by asking if I needed one, adding that "Christmas is coming" and the final "Michael, you never buy yourself anything!"
> Who can refuse such Logic???
> 
> The upshot is, one of them came home with me that night, a fine machine that has served to (at least a little)
> re-awaken the Wood working urge here in Sunny New Hampshire…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set-up was simple and intuitive, the stand provided is adequate for its current use (though later on an entire 'station' for it will likely be constructed…)
> No better test I could think of for the machine, other than to try building a box with it…
> To that end, some scrap Curly Maple was located, cut to length (which is a first fruit of this new toy; repeatable, accurate length cuts have always been impossible!), then squared length-wise, and end mitered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Dado was plowed out for the Box panels as well…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to be cute, and cut them one-time in 'sort of' the way of Martyn's old E-Z Mitre fashion… But I am as yet not familiar with the Saw enough and couldn't get the Saw Kerf to work my way… I ended up with four sides sure enough, just not quite as long as planned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels of Bubinga, top and bottom, were then added, and since this is going to be a Lift-off type lid, a small Handle was contrived out of Yellow Birch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the glue up, a new Bandsaw Blade was installed and the sawing off of the Lid went without event…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This box has indicated that it wishes to be of the jewelry containing ilk, and to facilitate that, two small trays are being made now…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of these trays are made from slats removed from an old louvered door, very brash stuff…
> It is well that I allowed for extra materials for this step, because there was a good deal of splitting and cracking…
> 
> Anyway, that's where I find myself right now… Yesterday some time was taken to make some patterns like the old days, to try to fit as bottoms for the trays…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a heck of a time cutting the small dados in those tiny tray sides, but that is a story for another day…
> 
> 28 November 2017


Interesting!


----------



## littlecope

*The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*

The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…









The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…

Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!









If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…

Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!! 
But it worked, sort of…









The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…









The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
#1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
#2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
#3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes

To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…









That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…









I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
like I was making a featherboard
and then clipped the feathers off…









Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
of several thicknesses of the thin materials
It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…









Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…









One tray almost finished, another yet to go…









I would like to take a moment to Thank You all 
for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
You are who makes them Fun!

Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!









10 December 2017


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*
> 
> The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
> For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
> and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…
> 
> Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…
> 
> Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!!
> But it worked, sort of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
> It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
> #1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
> #2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
> #3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes
> 
> To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
> I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
> like I was making a featherboard
> and then clipped the feathers off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
> of several thicknesses of the thin materials
> It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
> and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
> but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray almost finished, another yet to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take a moment to Thank You all
> for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
> and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
> You are who makes them Fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 December 2017


Awesome job, Mike!

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and Debbie!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*
> 
> The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
> For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
> and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…
> 
> Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…
> 
> Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!!
> But it worked, sort of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
> It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
> #1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
> #2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
> #3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes
> 
> To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
> I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
> like I was making a featherboard
> and then clipped the feathers off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
> of several thicknesses of the thin materials
> It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
> and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
> but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray almost finished, another yet to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take a moment to Thank You all
> for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
> and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
> You are who makes them Fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 December 2017


Merry Christmas to you, Mike!!

You take a different approach to making thin pieces depending on the equipment you have. Nice to see you got 'er done!!

cheers, Mike…................Jim


----------



## Porchfish

littlecope said:


> *The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*
> 
> The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
> For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
> and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…
> 
> Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…
> 
> Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!!
> But it worked, sort of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
> It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
> #1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
> #2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
> #3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes
> 
> To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
> I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
> like I was making a featherboard
> and then clipped the feathers off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
> of several thicknesses of the thin materials
> It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
> and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
> but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray almost finished, another yet to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take a moment to Thank You all
> for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
> and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
> You are who makes them Fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 December 2017


Happy Holidays to you and yours Mike !


----------



## Woodwrecker

littlecope said:


> *The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*
> 
> The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
> For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
> and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…
> 
> Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…
> 
> Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!!
> But it worked, sort of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
> It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
> #1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
> #2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
> #3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes
> 
> To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
> I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
> like I was making a featherboard
> and then clipped the feathers off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
> of several thicknesses of the thin materials
> It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
> and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
> but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray almost finished, another yet to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take a moment to Thank You all
> for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
> and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
> You are who makes them Fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 December 2017


Great to see you back in action Mike.
Merry Christmas you & Debbie.


----------



## mafe

littlecope said:


> *The Art of making Complexity out of Simplicity...*
> 
> The current box was/is scheduled to have two trays made for it…
> For the sides of the trays, some old slats were appropriated from a louvered door,
> and cut down to size (Height-wise) on the Scroll Saw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is to use very thin Pine for the bottom of these trays, thus a dado is required to hold the Pine in Place…
> 
> Firstly, a very small (1/8"?) router bit was attempted, with extremely dubious results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever need "Faux Wormholes" at least I'll know how to proceed…
> 
> Plan B was next, using the inverted circular saw with a "Simulated Zero Clearance" board attached… This way is NOT recommended!! It is extremely dangerous!!
> But it worked, sort of…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Problem with this method, aside from the obvious peril, is that the blade has seen some use (okay,a lot of use)
> It no longer cuts a nice, square bottom…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The challenge to making the thin, small tray bottoms fit will be three-fold;
> #1) Firstly, Cutting the pine that thin to begin with!
> #2) They then will have to be cut to the right size to fit inside the trays exactly
> #3) The edges will have to be shaped to fit the contour of the bottoms of the Dadoes
> 
> To get thin stock, first the old "Log Holder" contraption was attempted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That worked fine, except the piece I chanced to cut into had splitting issues…
> I was disillusioned, and took a different tack entirely…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply freehand cut into a separate piece
> like I was making a featherboard
> and then clipped the feathers off…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the patterns I made, Packets were made up and sawn
> of several thicknesses of the thin materials
> It is so thin, the additional pieces will protect it through the cutting
> and also give me some extras in case I needs 'em…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a scarce commodity to spend on Woodworking lately (as per usual),
> but at a snail's pace, whatever it is I think I'm doing is proceeding…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One tray almost finished, another yet to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to take a moment to Thank You all
> for the Interest and Friendship many of you have shown me
> and towards these (100 now,can you believe it?!) wayward, point-less, and direction-less ramblings…
> You are who makes them Fun!
> 
> Merry Christmas from Concord, N. H. as well, and Best Wishes to One and All for the Happiest and Healthiest of New Years!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 December 2017


Wonderful, just wonderful.
Nice to see you are still having a good time with wood.
Learning by doing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope

*Memories...*

Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago… 
Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…









Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…









What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…

The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…









It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!

Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…









The chimes became Red, the clapper White…









The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…









When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
What worked then still worked!









A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…

And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…









An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories… 









15 August 2022


----------



## lew

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


Lots of memories, Mike! Love that last picture


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


Real Rubber (coated) Baby Buggy Bumpers on that Lew, I think it belonged to my Dad first (early/mid-1930's)
Older Brother and I used it in our turns…
Was going to hose it off outside real quick, but had a "procedure" done last week, the surgeon says no lifting for now… 
It is heavy! As I recall, if ya build up enough steam, walls can be dented with it (ankles too! Lol)


----------



## Jim Jakosh

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


Nice work, Michael. I have made a lot of them and I have a hook above my workbench just for stringing them.
I have lately been using 50# leader line for the string. I slide the wire through the ferrules and crimp it in place.

cheers, Jim


----------



## BB1

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


Nice restore of the wind chimes. Will bring smiles each time you hear it.


----------



## littlecope

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


Thanks Jim and BB1!
Jim, a hook makes perfect sense! I think I was of a mind to have it not swinging and ringing, all the time I was stringing it…?
My way didn't help much with that though…
I only made two of these, ever, with materials that were at hand (the other chimes were no more than 1/2" eletrical conduit)
My new favorite free source for quality pieces of string/cord is from discarded mini blinds, that's what was used here…
Originally, cheap twine was used… it was still intact when I found it, but not fit for much more use


----------



## robscastle

littlecope said:


> *Memories...*
> 
> Work at this old house took a different turn a few weeks ago…
> Looking forward, there is another bedroom yet to be done on the second floor of our Home… The Room, is currently being used for storage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the mess, but you're looking at half of a room full of my lifetime…
> I have been diligent, and tried to find time to go through everything (and to find out what is junk, or yard sale, or keepsake, or gift)
> have reduced the amount considerably, shredded mountains of paper
> Found "forever homes" for many things, simply by putting them where they belong!
> but there is always going to be a "Core" of things that are not going anywhere…
> and I'm getting tired of leap-frogging it all from place to place
> The Good News is, I've reduced the accumulation to one room… without any more rooms to transfer these things into, and no space for a new garage or storage outside, and no attic, the only available space is in the basement/cellar…
> With this in mind, a corner in the cellar was cleared out, and the wooden braces I put in when we first moved in were converted into a rough wall…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I had wanted to build here, was a sort of "Clean Room/Area" to store the remaining things I'm too sentimental to part with… but this "Bay" turned out to be a poor location…
> Nonetheless, I'll clean out the "Bay" next to it and already have the first wall begun…
> 
> The corner clearing was not entirely without redemption… A pre-Lj's project that I had made emerged from the rubble…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Windchime I made from various useless items about 20 years ago…
> It was hung on the porch of the Apartment in Manchester for a little while until I gave it to my Mom, where it hung on their porch until she passed in 2012… It hasn't been hung out or rung since…
> Decided to have a little fun, brighten the old thing up a little, restring it and honor Her Memory and our own memories!
> 
> Wirebrushed and sanded the pipes and clapper, made some quick wire hangers to hold while spraying…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chimes became Red, the clapper White…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thick Mahogany used for the plate to string this contraption, was a leftover from the Ark Project, one of my very earliest on these pages…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I strung this the first time, I remember being at a loss on how to hold it in the proper perspective to do it!
> The thing is relatively heavy and the work takes a few minutes…
> What worked then still worked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small vise, attached over a door 'sideways', was just the ticket for the task…
> 
> And there you have it, fun extracted from the dusts of time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old Scroll Sawn Apple completes the piece… The Wind pushes the Apple, which sways the clapper, which strikes the chimes…
> Currently, waiting for a breeze and remembering… Memories…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 August 2022


I want to see you smokin the tyres on the the car for recovery therapy!!!

Good work on the chimes.


----------

